# Show me your COMPLETED Theater!



## Renesis

My favorite part of this forum is the build threads - but I always find it hard to figure out exactly what the "finished product" looked like. (Maybe that's because no one ever really has a "finished product"!)


The "Show me your" threads are pretty good for this but for specific applications. So, I want to see *two or three photos of your finished theater!* Feel free to leave a brief description as well. The goal here is a to create a quick and easy gallery of completed theaters as a reference for both old and new members of the forum.


I'll start:


108" laminate screen, Mitsubishi HC 1500. You may notice I'm not an audiophile or sound engineer. Regardless, I love the way it turned out.


----------



## rothwell

Your theater is looking good. When will it be finished?










I suspect that it is just as controversial to determine
*when a theater is finished*

as it is to determine
*whether it is a theater at all.*


For me, my theater is always finished until I decide to change something.


----------



## Renesis

I should have said that I meant "finished" to be a loose term, since I assume most of us will always have things we still need to do (like I need to paint the shelves and a few other things). I consider my theater finished mainly because I've moved into the room, and for all intents and purposes it's fully usable.


Mainly, I'd just like to gather some "non-construction" shots of finished or nearly finished theaters from our members.


I'll leave it up to each person who wants to post to decide whether their theater is *finished* (or even a *theater*







)


----------



## Silver-Fox

From what I see around here, a theater is Never, Never finish. there's also next, next, and next, But never finish, almost but not just there yet. Maybe because of the talent and help and idea's that go through this site. Well I need to get back down stairs to the theater just hook up the PCH 110 ready to do the setup and test it out. Later



P. S. You Know the Deal.


----------



## Renesis

So does nobody have a completed theater?


----------



## Bujee1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Renesis* /forum/post/14548335
> 
> 
> So does nobody have a completed theater?



I'm getting two more theater chairs tomorrow.

(Total of 5)


I think I'll be finished then.


Will post after they are in place.


----------



## QQQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Renesis* /forum/post/14548335
> 
> 
> So does nobody have a completed theater?



I'm with you Renesis. It would be really fun to have a single massive thread here where people post pics of their finished theaters. I'm not saying of course that it would replace the gallery or individual threads, but it would be nice to see this grow to a 100 page thread that everyone could look through. And before someone says "gallery", sorry, the gallery sucks







(nothing against AVS, it's just slow and cumbersome to navigate and the pics are all low res).


----------



## Mukha

This thread here:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=628588 

might have what you're looking for.


Although if you are going to stay with this thread it would be nice if it was a rule that a person could only post if the post contained pics. Saves wading through chatter to get to the good stuff.


----------



## QQQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mukha* /forum/post/14548754
> 
> 
> This thread here:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=628588
> 
> might have what you're looking for.
> 
> 
> Although if you are going to stay with this thread it would be nice if it was a rule that a person could only post if the post contained pics. Saves wading through chatter to get to the good stuff.



Agree 100% (even though this is chatter







) I also don't need to see before pics nor 10 different pics of the lobby and popcorn maker. It would be really cool to just see finished room pics.


----------



## SteveMo

I promise I will include some finished HT pics this time, but it will be awhile until The Hobbit movie comes out for my themed HT.


----------



## rsprance

Following the "pics only" rule...


----------



## Bujee1

Less chatter, more pics. I get it.
 
 
 

This is a small theater, about 13 feet square. I converted the bonus room upstairs. I sit about 12 feet from a 100" Elite EZ Frame fixed screen.

I have five theater chairs so my dad, my brothers and me can all sit in the front row.

My Theater:

Panasonic AX200U Projector with 100" Elite Screen

Onkyo TX-SR606 Reciever

Klipsch Synergy F1 Towers with Klipsch Quintet III surrounds and center

Boston Acoustics 12" Sub, KLH 10" sub

Sony PS3 60g, Samsung BD-UP5000, Sony 400 disc DVD changer


----------



## chinaclipper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Renesis* /forum/post/14548335
> 
> 
> So does nobody have a completed theater?



Does anyone REALLY COMPLETE a home theater? Mine is in use, but I wonder if it will EVER be COMPLETED!!!

Best,

Tom

Chinaclipper


----------



## brandonnash

surprised more haven't uploaded their photos. I hate trying to sift through all the gallery photos.


----------



## Tom Bley

Cool, just 2 or 3 pics and room dimensions is good. I like this thread.


----------



## ifor

one we did for a customer.


----------



## Javatime

wow...stunning room! Can you come over and help me finish my room...and bring your muralist.


----------



## ifor

sure, got the money?


----------



## Tom Bley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ifor* /forum/post/15143553
> 
> 
> sure, got the money?



I'd gladly pay you Tuesday for a Theater room today.










Nice work.


----------



## JessyMcK

Front













Rear












Bar


----------



## warrenP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *QQQ* /forum/post/14548727
> 
> 
> I'm with you Renesis. It would be really fun to have a single massive thread here where people post pics of their finished theaters. I'm not saying of course that it would replace the gallery or individual threads, but it would be nice to see this grow to a 100 page thread that everyone could look through. And before someone says "gallery", sorry, the gallery sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (nothing against AVS, it's just slow and cumbersome to navigate and the pics are all low res).



Just a brief FYI, I'm working on this project right now... ETA spring...


----------



## bretwalters13

Jeeeeeeez ifor,


That is incredible! Whoever your muralist is has some great talent! A+++++ one of the most stunning theaters I have ever seen.


----------



## ifor

I'll pass along the praise. It was all hand done on acoustical fabric with acoustical panels behind.


----------



## yellowblanket

front, Mirage inwall WM7, Klipsch SS1, Onkyo sr805


----------



## Art Sonneborn




----------



## victor-eyd

Its pretty much finished (I hope)





























Victor


----------



## javadoc

Who made the drive-in model, Victor? That's very cool.


----------



## bmackrell




----------



## David F

My God, Art! I've looked at pictures of your theater before but never realized quite how BIG it is! What are the dimensions of that puppy?


BEAUTIFUL theaters all around, guys! Mine is almost done, should be able to post completed (for now) pics in a week or two.


----------



## BIGmouthinDC

Almost done:


----------



## victor-eyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javadoc* /forum/post/15147807
> 
> 
> Who made the drive-in model, Victor?



I did- its a hacked 7" portable dvd player from freecycle and some chinese knockoff Cars figurines bought on ebay. Works pretty cool


Victor


----------



## GPowers




----------



## uabcar

I love the symmetrical, clean and 'un-complex' look of this HT.


----------



## landshark1

Here's mine. very small when compare to most others, but for just me and my fiance, it's cozy enough.










(thread link in my sig)


----------



## koach




----------



## Andy238

I'm working on a build thread and should have one posted soon. But here's mine with only a couple small details to finish up.















































Cheers,

Andy


----------



## Old

Here is mine.



























2.35 Screen










16:9 Screen




















Bar Area:





















Old


----------



## Andy238

Very nice stone look. Real... fake? I love your screen wall.


----------



## Tupalev

I don't think many on this forum would ever classify their HT as finished - that being said, here's mine "nearly completed":




























Equipment List:

Panasonic PTAE3000U

2:35:1 Carada Screen (128")

Pioneer Elite SC07

Sony BDP-S550 Blu-ray

Xbox 360 Elite

Belkin PureAV PF31 Power Conditioner / Surge Protection

DirecTV HR21

Slim5 Series Rack/Rails w/ custom plates/shelves.


Speakers (7.1 config):

Paradigm Reference Studio v.4 Towers

Paradigm CC590 Center Channel

AV123 MFW-15 Subwoofer

Atlantic Technology 4200e SRs


----------



## Heff

Mine's a multi-purpose Room





























It is "In Use" with regular 6-8 ppl audiences, but it isn't "finished".

I'm still tinkering (slowly). Amazing how a functioning theater can slow productivity.


----------



## dragonlord76

These are really nice. All those A/V rack looks awesome. In the A/V rack closet, do you guys use any venting system?


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David F* /forum/post/15153077
> 
> 
> My God, Art! I've looked at pictures of your theater before but never realized quite how BIG it is! What are the dimensions of that puppy?
> 
> 
> .



20' x27' 9'3", At my last HT meet I put 70 people into three demo sessions. I think the way people are packed in made it look bigger.


Art


----------



## David F

That's still pretty big, Art. Nice.


My townhouse basement theater.


----------



## Old




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andy238* /forum/post/15263996
> 
> 
> Very nice stone look. Real... fake? I love your screen wall.



Thanks Andy.

The stones are Eldorado Stone (brand). They make Artificial Stone veneer. They make em out of poured concreted in molds and then paint on the color.


So they feel and look real, but are not. They're heavy too, at about 12 to 15lbs per sqft. Those doors weigh anywhere from 300 to 400lbs.

Old


----------



## eq2002

Here is mine - construction done but not 100% finished yet.


----------



## RobertR

Here's mine:


----------



## strange_brew




----------



## ragged

Nice guys, especially Landshark Koach and Strangebrew, 3 of my favs around here. Landshark and Koach for the tan/black and Strange for his wall panels and pin striped fabric walls. I'm going to have to steal those ideas from you guys.


----------



## TKNice

Wow, so many slick theaters here. I'd REALLY love to post mine but I just can't say it's finished until I get curtains around the room.


Great job everyone!


Tom


----------



## CollinViegas




----------



## GPowers

Great carpet CollinViegas. Who makes it and what is it called?


----------



## CollinViegas

The carpet is made by {Mohawk} it is called {High Rise Retreat} and the color is {Ebony on Onyx}


It looks sort of black on grey in the pics but in real life it is light black on very dark black.


Hope this helps.


----------



## ifeliciano

CollinViegas,


Are your pictures enhanced ? The lighting looks flawless. the colors look really good, a bit Rubenesque, if you will..Nice job !!


----------



## rutlian

Collinvegas your HT is one of the nicest I've seen, your theater deserve to be featured in Hometheater magazine.


----------



## cavalier240




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tupalev* /forum/post/15264250



Tupalev, out of curiosity, what size blank panels are you using between your components? I need to order some soon and am trying to get a visual reference for how each size looks. I would guess they are 3U.


----------



## ejhuzy

Not totally done, need to figure out my back row. How do I get better pictures?


----------



## CollinViegas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ifeliciano* /forum/post/15661818
> 
> 
> CollinViegas,
> 
> 
> Are your pictures enhanced ? The lighting looks flawless. the colors look really good, a bit Rubenesque, if you will..Nice job !!



No the pictures aren't enhanced, I just got a new camera. It has an option to set the white balance in the room by taking a picture of something white in there. I set it to the white of the screen. I set color saturation to "Accurate" and the DRO setting to "High" to recover data in dark areas and this is how they came out.


However the first picture is closest to the real color of the room on my computer display, I dont know how it looks on other displays though.


----------



## CollinViegas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rutlian* /forum/post/15661897
> 
> 
> Collinvegas your HT is one of the nicest I've seen, your theater deserve to be featured in Hometheater magazine.



Thanks, I appreciate the kind words...


----------



## rutlian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bmackrell* /forum/post/15152623



Very nice and elegant, Loved your carpet.


----------



## CptnRandy

I don't care how many of these threads there are. There are some amazing theaters folks on this site have put together. It's a hell of a hobby!





























Randy


----------



## jamis

Might as well put mine up too..


----------



## warrenP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CptnRandy* /forum/post/15677269
> 
> 
> I don't care how many of these threads there are. There are some amazing theaters folks on this site have put together. It's a hell of a hobby!
> 
> 
> Randy



+1


And some amazingly talented people. What you folks post here, evey day, is just awesome!


----------



## ragged

+2.


----------



## javadoc

Fair warning... I'm moving in there! Very sweet.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CptnRandy* /forum/post/15677269
> 
> 
> I don't care how many of these threads there are. There are some amazing theaters folks on this site have put together. It's a hell of a hobby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randy


----------



## CptnRandy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javadoc* /forum/post/15679427
> 
> 
> Fair warning... I'm moving in there! Very sweet.



I've spent more than one happy evening dozing in there myself!


Note: combining a bar and a home theater is dangerous combination (never mind the candy counter.)











Randy


----------



## GPowers

I find the theater a great place for an afternoon nap! Quite and out of the way.


----------



## Ronan51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/15147196



Art why do you have to ruin it for the rest of us...nothing looks good compared to yours...lol

**DISCLAIMER** I dont know Art, never talked with him...just admire his stunning home theater from afar...and dream.


----------



## newerakb

To those of you with all individual seating in your theaters...


don't you ever want to just lay down while watching a movie? Kick back on a couch? Maybe sit close to the wife? I know 'real' theaters don't have couches, but isn't a home theater an opportunity to improve on that?


My theater is just a projector and a sectional and some low tier sony surrounds, but I don't think I could manage if the sectional didn't have the dual seat in the middle.


----------



## jamis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newerakb* /forum/post/15690000
> 
> 
> To those of you with all individual seating in your theaters...
> 
> 
> don't you ever want to just lay down while watching a movie? Kick back on a couch? Maybe sit close to the wife? I know 'real' theaters don't have couches, but isn't a home theater an opportunity to improve on that?
> 
> 
> My theater is just a projector and a sectional and some low tier sony surrounds, but I don't think I could manage if the sectional didn't have the dual seat in the middle.



Our original plan called for an option with a loveseat/recliner combo... but our room just wasn't wide enough to do it with a 4 seat row. Just one of the trade-offs we had to make. No regrets, but it would have been nice to have at least a loveseat somewhere in the theater.


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamis* /forum/post/15690223
> 
> 
> Our original plan called for an option with a loveseat/recliner combo... but our room just wasn't wide enough to do it with a 4 seat row. Just one of the trade-offs we had to make. No regrets, but it would have been nice to have at least a loveseat somewhere in the theater.



Yeah, mine is not really wide enough at 159" either so we gave up one of the side aisles to fit in a 120-130" 2nd row of seating. We can get a 4 seat with love seat in this width - or something. Theater not quite done yet and have not bought the seats yet but will get the 4 seat w/love seat or maybe 2 loves seats for the back row. I would like the 2nd walkway but the way we watch movies we had to have the extra seating and love seat...


Jamis, I am also doing a bar like yours fo rthe 3rd row. Does your granite span from side to side or is there a center support?


----------



## smg_1969

Incredible home theaters and an excellent thread.


I feel encouraged to make my HT nicer and discouraged by all the incredible work that's been done by so many talented people (so much more talented than myself!)


Scott


----------



## forced347

Here are a few of mine.....sorry the pictures are dated and not great quality. I am in the process of bringing together a plan for a remodel (walls, carpet, seating)....there are a lot of great ideas in this thread!!!!. I currently have 2 couches and the wife loves them but I want the theater look.


Looking in


















Looking in from back room (poker table, darts, fireplace), slot has since been replaced with popcorn machine











Bar out side theater


----------



## swithey

These pics are a little out of date but close to the final. Of course, you are never really done


----------



## queendvd2

Swithey, that is just plain sick! I love the curves.


----------



## DevonS

Great idea for a thread. One stop shopping for more "ideas".

This is my Finished theater. I'll be ripping it apart over the next couple months to "Finish" it again.










The screen: 100" S-I-L-V-E-R. Ascend Acoustics CMT340-SE LCR. 18" sub










The "Cheap Seats" and the bar behind with my "rack"










Closer shot of the rack.










Equipment:

BenQ W500 Projector

100" DIY screen painted in SILVER

Onkyo TX-SR605 AVR

Ascend Acoustics CMT340-SE L-C-R

Ascend Acoustics 170-SE surrounds

Denon up-converting DVD

18" Mach5 IXL 18.4 sub

Behringer EP2500 Amp

Behringer 1124 Feedback destroyer

TrippLite Omni 1000 UPS

BD player in the laptop


----------



## DevonS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *queendvd2* /forum/post/15698734
> 
> 
> Swithey, that is just plain sick! I love the curves.



I don't think it curves. Just some camera trickery. Look at the last photo. Blew my mind the first time I saw it too!


----------



## swithey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *queendvd2* /forum/post/15698734
> 
> 
> Swithey, that is just plain sick! I love the curves.



DevonS is right. It is a stitched together pic which makes it look a lot larger than it actually is. The last pic is more representative of the room. I plan to take some new pics once I get the speaker fabric changed on my columns (it will match the new wall acoustic panels (not pictured)).


----------



## Ash Sharma

Winner of Electronic House Cool Home of year Award Best theater Gold Any category 2008.

Winner Of Cedia Bronze 2007 Highest Category.

Sim Lumis Install Wen 4th Feb 2009.








[/IMG]









[/IMG]


----------



## GPowers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smg_1969* /forum/post/15695710
> 
> 
> Incredible home theaters and an excellent thread.
> 
> 
> I feel encouraged to make my HT nicer and discouraged by all the incredible work that's been done by so many talented people (so much more talented than myself!)
> 
> 
> Scott



Some of us are just DIY weekend guys. Takes a lot of time and some re-dos, but it is fun. And the results are even more fun to use.


----------



## ttby58b




----------



## greighn

Although The Bridge has been completed now for several years I am continually updating and tweaking various aspects of it. Here are the most recent photos:





























-Gary.


----------



## Matts

My small bedroom setup.


I have turned my a spare bedroom in my house into a dedicated theater room. It is basically completed, except for some better black shades that need to cover a few windows, and of course some black masking I need to put on the walls, but I can do that later. For now though I can finally say that I have a dedicated theater room in my house. I still have my Mitsubishi HC6500 projector setup in the living room, and it gets plenty of use. But I always wanted a dedicated room, just for movie watching.


Thanks for everyone's help and advice. I decided to go with the following setup.


My projector is bookshelf mounted, rear of the room, near a closet. The screen is a little more than 12 feet away. A short throw and setup, but it does work for me.


Projector: Marantz VP11S1

Screen: Elite EZ Frame 92 inch Fixed screen (cinema white 1.1 gain)

Sources: Pioneer BDP-05FD blu-ray player, Sony BDP-S350 blu-ray player, Directv HD DVR, Panamax M5100-PM Surge Protector/Power Conditioner, Yamaha RXV663BL receiver.


----------



## mrcoop

wow...these are awsome...mine with a 15k budget:


----------



## javadoc

Wow. Just wow.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greighn* /forum/post/15705226
> 
> 
> Although The Bridge has been completed now for several years I am continually updating and tweaking various aspects of it. Here are the most recent photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Gary.


----------



## gsRt5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javadoc* /forum/post/15734722
> 
> 
> Wow. Just wow.



+2, even though I am not a Star Trek fan ur set up is pretty cool....


----------



## gsRt5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ttby58b* /forum/post/15702237



Clean and simple, love it and the colors on the walls. The klipsch Reference series would look nice in there....


----------



## gsRt5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swithey* /forum/post/15697505
> 
> 
> These pics are a little out of date but close to the final. Of course, you are never really done



you my friend have a great looking theater.


----------



## hokie93




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrcoop* /forum/post/15734528
> 
> 
> wow...these are awsome...mine with a 15k budget:



Is that fabric on your walls and ceiling?


----------



## mrcoop

about 7 coats of flat black


----------



## CTsan


Hey, let me throw my theater in the ring!


I just finished my basement this month and I love itmore importantly my wife loves it!



Equipment:

Panasonic AE2000U

Onkyo TX-SR606

PS3 for Blu-ray

Dish Network HD DVR

Cambridge Soundworks (7.1)

Newton Series II T205 Tower Speakers

Newton Series II MC405 Main/Center Speaker

Newton Series II S305 Surround Speakers

Newton Series P500 Powered Subwoofer


----------



## GPowers

Very nice love all the molding. Looks like somthing is missing in the sink. anyway enjoy the movies!


----------



## CTsan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPowers* /forum/post/15864060
> 
> 
> Very nice love all the molding. Looks like somthing is missing in the sink. anyway enjoy the movies!



Thank you.


But now you know my shamethe sink without a faucet.


----------



## GPowers

With all the different colors and molding i'm glad I did not paint that room!


----------



## Matts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CTsan* /forum/post/15863350
> 
> 
> Hey, let me throw my theater in the ring!
> 
> 
> I just finished my basement this month and I love itmore importantly my wife loves it!
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment:
> 
> Panasonic AE2000U
> 
> Onkyo TX-SR606
> 
> PS3 for Blu-ray
> 
> Dish Network HD DVR
> 
> Cambridge Soundworks (7.1)
> 
> Newton Series II T205 Tower Speakers
> 
> Newton Series II MC405 Main/Center Speaker
> 
> Newton Series II S305 Surround Speakers
> 
> Newton Series P500 Powered Subwoofer



Awesome theater CTsan. I like your floorspace. If I could have removed one window in my room I could have opened up my floorspace considerably. I hope to be able to possibly take the window out of the equation sometime this summer.


----------



## Sherardp

No basements here in Japan but I did have a dedicated room included when my building my vacation home here. Room itself is 14x22, pretty decent size as it works perfect for the 126" Carada screen.


----------



## CTsan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Matts* /forum/post/15866756
> 
> 
> Awesome theater CTsan. I like your floorspace. If I could have removed one window in my room I could have opened up my floorspace considerably. I hope to be able to possibly take the window out of the equation sometime this summer.



Thanks Matts.


I too wish I could have moved a window, the one next to the screen, but I just couldn't set the room up any different. I'm getting ready to order plantation Shutters from Lowes that are incased in a frame with weather stripping, so it should help with light control.


----------



## GPowers

New photo taken with a wide angle lens.


----------



## Sherardp

Very Nice rooms Don and Gpowers. Like that purple, pretty awesome. What PJ are you using Don?


----------



## RastusW

Before the carpet and black AT material was installed...











And after...




















Rastus


----------



## Don_Kellogg

At some point I'll get professional photographs taken, I'm not too good with a camera.






































Berkline 090 Seats (6)

Da-Lite Cinema Contour w/ SMX Fabric 120"

JVC RS1 Projector

Klipsch RC64 Center Speaker

Klipsch RF7 Speakers (2)

Klipsch RS62 Speakers (4)

Lutron Grafik Eye 3106

Lutron Spacer

Microsoft Xbox 360 Elite

Mid Atlantic SLIM 5 43u Rack

Onkyo 885 Pre/Pro

Panasonic BD-30 Blu-ray Player

Philips Pronto RFX-6000 RF/IR Repeater

Philips Pronto TSU7000 Remote

QSC DSP-30 Digital Signal Processor

QSC RMX 1450 Amps (2)

QSC RMX 2450 Amps (3)

SVS PB13u Subwoofers (2)

Toshiba HD-XA2 HD DVD Player


Over the years I've owned several projectors, I went with the RS1 even though my Sony G90 9" CRT put out the best picture over all. My goal was to have a hidden projector and well a G90 is sadly hard to hide.


----------



## twashade

"The Talon"


Mine is a small, simple room in my basement (11 x 19) that I managed to squeeze 7 seats into. The back row isn't perfect for sound, but my friends seem to like it! We didn't want individual seats since most of our friends are couples nowadays.











Side view with door to equipment closet. My wife was so on board with the project that she did all the stainning of the wood you see in these pictures!











Equipment closet (yep, that's a C-64 monitor that I use to schedule TiVo so I don't have to turn on the projector all the time)











Picture of stage right after carpet before building the screen wall (room got very dark after this stage and hard to photograph)


----------



## Redzot

wow... thats all i can really say is wow... if i had the cash maybe one day...


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Awesome shot Ash ! Congrats again to both you and Dennis.




















Art


----------



## Ash Sharma

Thanks. Art.


----------



## Don_Kellogg

That theater looks really nice. Don't know that I would have the patience to do those gold lines though wow, that would be a pain. I'd have to higher someone to do that.


----------



## GPowers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don_Kellogg* /forum/post/15879247
> 
> 
> That theater looks really nice. Don't know that I would have the patience to do those gold lines though wow, that would be a pain. I'd have to higher someone to do that.



My guess is, the blue and gold coves are wallpaper.


----------



## Ash Sharma

The artist who painted the lines got a huge headache painting these lines. Everything was great in the computer rendering but once she started to paint the lines it was impossible to get them to look symmetric especially at the corners.

Lots of laser lines and help from other artists made it happen.

She swore she will not take this kind of job again.

But as all artists she takes a lot of pride with her work I gets a smile on her face every time she sees it again.

All the blue and the gold are paint.... the paint is non reflective and the Cieling does not reflect any light....

Ash


----------



## GPowers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ash Sharma* /forum/post/15880318
> 
> 
> All the blue and the gold are paint.... the paint is non reflective and the Cieling does not reflect any light....
> 
> Ash



Wow, that must have taken forever. And what a pain. Hope you do not plan on changing the color schema any time soon...


----------



## Badbuz

Looks real Nice..those chairs look great


----------



## Ash Sharma

Thanks.... Here are couple more pictures....


----------



## MovieTime

Some pics of my theater I finished last year. It has a small handful of unfinished bits (like a box for the projector), but overall this is 99% complete.

We do theaters for our clients, but this is my personal one. It's nice to be able to do one for yourself as you'd like it to be.














































The room has a great ambience with the mica sconces down low and the ceiling glowing, but it's very hard to capture in an image.











I used a gold-flake style wallpaper for the ceiling that I kept seeing being used in various rooms of homes we have been working in.











Projector still need an enclosure, but this pic shows a nice closeup of the fabric on the panels. Since it wasn't pourus enough to place a speaker behind, we needed a way to work a more speaker friendly fabric over the surround speakers. Thus the diagonal black lines on the side and back walls. That is where the surrounds are installed.


----------



## GPowers












Now that is a first! A plant in a home theater.


Very spacious room layout. It is different with a variety of seating options to pick from.


----------



## MovieTime

Normally I would use the same style or color of seating throughout, but since we want to be able to show different styles and fabrics, I just had to find a way to make them all blend together as well as possible.


We all like the plant. It makes the room feel more homey.







We'll probably replace it with something a little grander once the projector box is done and uplight it from below.


----------



## queendvd2

Now that's a ceiling I've never seen before. Very impressive.


----------



## MovieTime

I lined rows of LEDs along the ceiling about 3" behind the fabric. It is a one-piece print out in a special material that is designed to be backlit. Getting it printed nicely all in one-piece was the most expensive part. The rest was just LEDs and the labor of stretching it across the ceiling like that.

It was hard to find the image. It needed to be very high-res to get blown up to that size and not look pixelated. I eventually found that Nebula image from NASA at about 10K X 8K resolution. It was an experiment and ended up working out well. Dimming the LEDs behind it changes its contrast and how deep the image looks. So for movies I can dim it low so its not distracting.


----------



## Sokoloff

ColinVegas,


What lights are you using for the screen wash? I love the look with the lower intensity outer and the brighter inner cone of light...


----------



## bernfu

This thread is completely sick.

What an inspiration!!!

Some of those theaters are mind-blowing.

Well done!


Adam


----------



## swithey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gsRt5* /forum/post/15738910
> 
> 
> you my friend have a great looking theater.



Thanks for the kind words. I'll have some new pics soon with a few v2.0 changes.


----------



## CollinViegas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sokoloff* /forum/post/15964741
> 
> 
> ColinVegas,
> 
> 
> What lights are you using for the screen wash? I love the look with the lower intensity outer and the brighter inner cone of light...



I am just using standard black 3" can lights with 50w GU10 bulbs...


----------



## NeoOiler

Here it is as it was finished, as of now, it is in ruin..small flood...walls torn down...building again..uggh.


----------



## RastusW

NeoOiler-


Out of curiosity, what is that on your door?


Rastus


PS Sorry about the flood.


----------



## Dennis Erskine




> Quote:
> Now that's a ceiling I've never seen before. Very impressive.



Very nice ceiling. We've done something similar several times; but, the ceiling was hand painted and looks black ... until the black lights are turned on. The artist did the ceiling with black lights, otherwise she couldn't tell what she was painting ... more patience than I have.


----------



## cjrivera

Not the best pictures (still can't figure out how to take good pics with my camera)...


----------



## NeoOiler

Hi Rastus, what is what on my door??


----------



## GoCaboNow

CJrivera have you ever gotten trapped in your room because you could not find the door out?


----------



## lenny985




----------



## CDLehner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoCaboNow* /forum/post/16088616
> 
> 
> CJrivera have you ever gotten trapped in your room because you could not find the door out?



I could think of worse places to be "trapped"...than in that room, with those 803s.










CD


----------



## cjrivera




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CDLehner* /forum/post/16090059
> 
> 
> I could think of worse places to be "trapped"...than in that room, with those 803s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CD



That's exactly the problem. I can't get people to leave (myself included).


----------



## Bujee1

Funny thing about my completed theater. I thought I was finished until I recieved an unexpected bonus from work. Suddenly I needed a new projector. Here's a pic with my new AE3000u









By bujee1 , shot with DSC-H1 at 2009-03-30


----------



## jerrodshook

Here goes......


----------



## cane.mba

Ok well here's my little project..


Screenwall











Back of theater











Bar area











Media Storage


----------



## RWB

I'm still in the dark ages learning how to post pictures so please excuse my lack of ability.

Matches of course my low ability on making my low budget theater room. Also excuse the blemishes as I should have picked up a little bit before taking these.


Going down to the theater room.











The butler waits to offer you candy or gum.











Turn the corner and you're in the room. Still debating on someday making the room total HT instead of a mixture of HT and lounge.











The front DYI screen. Black felt border and 4 coats of Sherwin Williams Grey Screen paint.










Back of the theater room. Of note, because of the short ceilings and using a DLP projector my mounting options forced me to use table top mounting.











The dated Maytag Skybox fridge. Minor adjustment of removing the front panel and replacing it with static cling theater themed decals.











Closer view of the table top. Optoma PJ of course on the bottom. HD dvd player and blu-ray players on the next two shelves. On the top shelf and toward the rear is the Sony 820 AV receiver.


----------



## ejhuzy

RWB, where'd you get that "Wolfe's Home Cinema" sign?


Nice room btw.


----------



## RWB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejhuzy* /forum/post/16236804
> 
> 
> RWB, where'd you get that "Wolfe's Home Cinema" sign?
> 
> 
> Nice room btw.



Thanks, for cutting many many corners it came out ok.


I didn't get it from this place, but as you can see you can get this design from several places. And more than likely a sponsor of AVS would have the same.

http://www.homewetbar.com/Home-Cinem...ign-p-933.html


----------



## Bing

Is it ever done?


----------



## shawnwalters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bing* /forum/post/16243948
> 
> 
> Is it ever done?



Sweet!


----------



## ricochet315

Here is my simple HT.


----------



## kciaccio

Finished a few weeks ago. The room is 12.5'X20. The pics make it look smaller then it is.

Looking to add some accoustic panels and a couple more movie posters from Blockbuster.


----------



## kciaccio

Some more pics.


----------



## tgamble

Heres my 1920 themed theater. Sorry best I can do with the camera. Pictures dont do it justice.


----------



## tzakiel

I'm very excited to say my theater project is getting close... I have hung the screen and the seats are in. Some painting has been done, too.


Next steps are to build a riser for the back row with matching carpeting (would appreciate any links or threads about doing this) - it would have to be very long since there are wedges in between each seat, I measured probably 134" x 80" or so for the riser... and to finish up with movie artwork and painting around the room.


(coming soon... pics of the rest of the room and more details)


I chose to go with a 16:9 screen due to the fact that I watch a lot of chinese and japanese movies with subs and play a lot of video games in the room.


I'm looking for a better solution for dvd and blu ray storage... I like the look of wooden bookcase style storage, possibly with glass doors... I am currently using something like this from IKEA but the shelving peg locations don't maximize the space for media very well. It's stored along the back wall which doesn't show in these initial pics.


- Panasonic AE3000 Projector

- WilsonArt DIY 16:9 DW screen 120"

- PS3 - Wii - Media PC w/ wireless keyboard and mouse

- Yamaha receiver

- Energy Subwoofer

- Klipsch bookshelf speakers, surrounds, center

- HDMI Switch ( with world's brightest LEDs... :/ )

- FIOS box

- Hori Real Arcade Pro 3 joystick with Sanwa button replacements

- 6 leather recliner seats, wedges w/cupholders and trays

- Leather trunk full of blankets and extra controllers, etc


----------



## GPowers

tzakiel congrads on hanging your screen. Now the fun starts, you can watch movies. And you think any additional work will get done now


----------



## shawnwalters

Hey I get to finally post in this thread


----------



## GPowers

shawnwalters congrads on finishing your "Best room in the house". Looks great! I like the cool looking ticket booth.


Where did you get the lettering?


----------



## shawnwalters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPowers* /forum/post/16314739
> 
> 
> shawnwalters congrads on finishing your "Best room in the house". Looks great! I like the cool looking ticket booth.
> 
> 
> Where did you get the lettering?



Thanks, and I like your panels










The letters came from www.designerysigns.com - another great BIGMouthinDC recommendation.


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawnwalters* /forum/post/16314696
> 
> 
> Hey I get to finally post in this thread



ok i got it : Best room on AVS per square foot


----------



## queendvd2

And finally, I get to post mine Shawn!


Unfinished-Looking Toward the Front Wall











Finished


----------



## GPowers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawnwalters* /forum/post/16314837
> 
> 
> Thanks, and I like your panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The letters came from www.designerysigns.com - another great BIGMouthinDC recommendation.



Out of the hundreds of materials and sizes what letters did you use?


----------



## zuesmaximus

Here is my DIY HT, nothing fancy...

150" screen, roomsize 24' x 22' x 7'6" ceiling height










Manny


----------



## zuesmaximus

sorry for horrible pics, used my iphone.

Need to invest in a camera


----------



## hmmm5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MovieTime* /forum/post/15963664
> 
> 
> I lined rows of LEDs along the ceiling about 3" behind the fabric. It is a one-piece print out in a special material that is designed to be backlit. Getting it printed nicely all in one-piece was the most expensive part. The rest was just LEDs and the labor of stretching it across the ceiling like that.
> 
> It was hard to find the image. It needed to be very high-res to get blown up to that size and not look pixelated. I eventually found that Nebula image from NASA at about 10K X 8K resolution. It was an experiment and ended up working out well. Dimming the LEDs behind it changes its contrast and how deep the image looks. So for movies I can dim it low so its not distracting.



that ceiling rocks. you didn't by chance take pics as you were working on it, did you? would love to see more about it.


----------



## shawnwalters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPowers* /forum/post/16316406
> 
> 
> Out of the hundreds of materials and sizes what letters did you use?



Sorry I missed this. I used Foam Core letters in the Anna font. All from Big's advice


----------



## GarenT

I thought I might post mine here before I start a new build thread to rip out the front stage







to go with a CIH setup...










This is my current DIY Room with a 98x54(16x9) screen and two rows of seats.


Garen


----------



## whumpf

Great room, but that's a funny place for a PJ.


----------



## GarenT

Why where did you put yours?







That's my old Sony CRT that died earlier this year...


Garen


----------



## zuesmaximus

Awesome HT! when are you going to start the new build?


----------



## scottyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whumpf* /forum/post/16394069
> 
> 
> Great room, but that's a funny place for a PJ.



He probably has a High Power screen and over read that it needs to be mounted low.









Right, nice room.


----------



## kciaccio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whumpf* /forum/post/16394069
> 
> 
> Great room, but that's a funny place for a PJ.



What's wrong with the placement? I have mine in a similar spot. I used a projector calculator that you enter your model projector and it gives you the optimal distance for your screen size. The calculator told me 12.5 feet so that is where I put mine in a 20 foot long room.


----------



## shawnwalters

That's a pretty sweet room Garen! I'd be sad to tear that apart, but you'll like the CIH. Are you going for the same height, just wider?


----------



## shawnwalters




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kciaccio* /forum/post/16394153
> 
> 
> What's wrong with the placement? I have mine in a similar spot. I used a projector calculator that you enter your model projector and it gives you the optimal distance for your screen size. The calculator told me 12.5 feet so that is where I put mine in a 20 foot long room.



I think he was referring to this











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GarenT* /forum/post/16393999


----------



## kciaccio

oh.lol.. Good because I thought I might have mounted my projector in the wrong place. Makes a good foot rest!lol


I don't think he is a Pepsi drinker. What do you think?


----------



## GarenT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawnwalters* /forum/post/16394159
> 
> 
> That's a pretty sweet room Garen! I'd be sad to tear that apart, but you'll like the CIH. Are you going for the same height, just wider?



Thanks Shawn, not the budget you had but I am really psyched with the look and performance...I know, I'll be sad to rip it apart too, most people are like "are you nuts!!"







but since you have scope you can understand my need










I am still going back and forth on the size of the scope. I would like to go 54x127 but my sweet spot is in my first row and I just don't want to make it TOO big...I have been in theaters where the first row is too close for me and I get motion sickness!(Yeah, Art Sonneborn, I'm talking to you!







) So I think I'm going to mock up a couple different sizes and see what feels right...Thats why I needed to be a stop on your panamorph tour










Garen


----------



## GarenT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zuesmaximus* /forum/post/16394125
> 
> 
> Awesome HT! when are you going to start the new build?



Thanks!


I am hoping to start this summer, if I can figure out exactly what I want for screen size and the new layout. I will have to move the PJ too. It will now go in the back between the two towers and I'll build it into the whole equipment rack...


Garen


----------



## cuzed2

Garen,


NICE ROOM! We met at Zamboniman's meet - I see the talk of going CIH has come full circle.


----------



## GarenT

Thanks Craig,


Yeah, after getting the new PJ that has vertical stretch built in, and seeing NstyN8's and OverClkr's 2.35 set-ups, as well as remembering how much I loved Art's huge scope room, I really want to do it,







but as Shawn said its really hard to think about ripping down my current front stage










Garen


----------



## MovieTime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hmmm5* /forum/post/16383599
> 
> 
> that ceiling rocks. you didn't by chance take pics as you were working on it, did you? would love to see more about it.



Thanks. I've got plenty of in-progress shots too, I just didn't post them since this was for completed theaters and the not the build. Here is a pic of the ceiling before the print went up.


----------



## cuin10

I like your wall sconces. Where did you find them?


----------



## cuin10

Is that wall paper??? The red and black?


----------



## MovieTime




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuin10* /forum/post/16435993
> 
> 
> I like your wall sconces. Where did you find them?




I searched for ages for some cool and unique sconces. They were either kind of generic or the unique ones were a fortune (like $500+ each). I finally found this online store http://www.lightcrafters.com/ Their sconces are custom, unique and reasonably priced for what you get. Original for sure.


No, there is no wallpaper in the room. Everything is fabric wrapped over acoustic paneling.

Actually, the gold flake ceiling is wallpaper, but not the walls.


----------



## warrenP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GarenT* /forum/post/16394429
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> I am hoping to start this summer, if I can figure out exactly what I want for screen size and the new layout. I will have to move the PJ too. It will now go in the back between the two towers and I'll build it into the whole equipment rack...
> 
> 
> Garen




What? But... but... I'm not done editing yet!


----------



## GarenT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *warrenP* /forum/post/16442884
> 
> 
> What? But... but... I'm not done editing yet!



I know, right! You can do a second shoot for Home Theater Re-modeled!!










Garen


----------



## ejceles

Here's mine


----------



## craigl

Here's some of our attic theater. Check out my signature for the construction thread.


----------



## Happytobehere200

Craig. That Barbie head in the ticket area is just Brilliant!! Great job.


----------



## CJO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/16451113
> 
> 
> Craig. That Barbie head in the ticket area is just Brilliant!! Great job.



That's funny.. I thought it was kind of creepy!


CJ


----------



## Happytobehere200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CJO* /forum/post/16451298
> 
> 
> That's funny.. I thought it was kind of creepy!
> 
> 
> CJ



Creepy to you, cute to another, silly to a third. Got to admit, it will get some sort of response. Just different than the empty ticket booth.


----------



## CJO




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/16451437
> 
> 
> Creepy to you, cute to another, silly to a third. Got to admit, it will get some sort of response. Just different than the empty ticket booth.



I'll have to admit there is some background on my creepy feelings towards the head. My daughter got one of them for Christmas and played with it for much of the day. That evening I came back into the dim family room and about jumped when I saw a severed head sitting on the fireplace hearth!


CJ


----------



## Happytobehere200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CJO* /forum/post/16451519
> 
> 
> I'll have to admit there is some background on my creepy feelings towards the head. My daughter got one of them for Christmas and played with it for much of the day. That evening I came back into the dim family room and about jumped when I saw a severed head sitting on the fireplace hearth!
> 
> 
> CJ



Too Funny!!! My daughter had one of those too. I think she played with it twice and then off to the closet. I remember seeing it in there a couple of times and doing a double-take thinking someone was in there.


----------



## jdholmes

Craig,


Your posters are awesome...it's too bad they are $400...does anyone have an idea how to do something like that without the $400 price tag? lol


----------



## Flow72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdholmes* /forum/post/16452225
> 
> 
> Craig,
> 
> 
> Your posters are awesome...it's too bad they are $400...does anyone have an idea how to do something like that without the $400 price tag? lol



Yes, make your own. My buddy did a few lighted frames and painted the wood frame gold. All in all I think he spent about $40.


----------



## mikieson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flow72* /forum/post/16467238
> 
> 
> Yes, make your own. My buddy did a few lighted frames and painted the wood frame gold. All in all I think he spent about $40.



I know ...I really cant understand people that spend so much money on things you can do yourself. Heck anyone can make lighted frame. I seen Martha Stewart do it..hahah..


----------



## kupermanp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MovieTime* /forum/post/16429516
> 
> 
> Thanks. I've got plenty of in-progress shots too, I just didn't post them since this was for completed theaters and the not the build. Here is a pic of the ceiling before the print went up.



Where on NASA did you get the pic at such high resolution?


Thanks

Paul


----------



## MovieTime

I sent you a PM with the website of the person who takes the photography. I was incorrect in saying it was NASA. I did find some great images on their site, but I ultimately used an image from the link I PMd you. I had to pay for the image, but it was fair.


----------



## Art Sonneborn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Happytobehere200* /forum/post/16451536
> 
> 
> Too Funny!!! My daughter had one of those too. I think she played with it twice and then off to the closet. I remember seeing it in there a couple of times and doing a double-take thinking someone was in there.




We had a halloween party here some years ago. My wife went all out. I came home from work and I was going to run the sweeper in the theater. I turned the lights on went down front and when I turned around I almost had a heart attack. There were several made up dummies seated around the theater that she had done earlier for fun.











Art


----------



## Happytobehere200




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/16486372
> 
> 
> We had a halloween party here some years ago. My wife went all out. I came home from work and I was going to run the sweeper in the theater. I turned the lights on went down front and when I turned around I almost had a heart attack. There were several made up dummies seated around the theater that she had done earlier for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art



Holy crap!! That will give you a heart attack. Did she also double down on the insurance the day before?


----------



## MKtheater

I am almost finished with the theater. I just have to put the curtains up and add the black velvet molding around the columns. Total DIY.






































And finally my favorite, behind the screen


----------



## CptnRandy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/16509992
> 
> 
> I am almost finished with the theater. I just have to put the curtains up and add the black velvet molding around the columns. Total DIY.
> 
> 
> And finally my favorite, behind the screen



Frack! I hope you bolted the seats to the floor!


Randy


----------



## HDvids4all

Wow, I was not expecting all of _that_ behind the screen...very impressive MKtheater!! Do you hand out windbreakers at the entrance??


----------



## oman321

Man all I can say is that with great power, comes great responsibility!!!










That looks simply amazing, can't imagine what it sounds(feels) like.


----------



## MKtheater

That is funny you mentioned windbreakers, it does feel like wind at times. I always wanted that big cinematic sound.


----------



## GPowers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/16509992



The size of all the speakers fools you in to thinking the rooms is smaller then it is.


----------



## landshark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/16509992
> 
> 
> I am almost finished with the theater. I just have to put the curtains up and add the black velvet molding around the columns. Total DIY.
> 
> 
> And finally my favorite, behind the screen


----------



## mikieson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/16510413
> 
> 
> That is funny you mentioned windbreakers, it does feel like wind at times. I always wanted that big cinematic sound.



Well let me be the first to say...I just got back from watching the new Terminator Salvation...I cant wait to hear it on my setup...BUT on yours, its going to actually give you a heartattack..That movie sounds awesome.


----------



## BRAC

That wall of sound is just INSANE, and I mean that in a good way! Your house must rattle beyond belief when you open her up.


----------



## MKtheater

My house is 4000 sq ft and my theater is on the south side in the basement, concrete walls and floor and I then built the room within the room. 15 inches of insulation, 2 layers of sound board, and 1 layer of sheet rock and every wall. My bedroom is on the second floor on the north side, which is the furthest away you can get in the house. If I wanted to, I can not only rattle everyhing , but pressurize that bedroom. It is insane, but that happens way past reference levels, at reference levels I don't wake anyone up.


----------



## grogthegreat

I think that I'll join in here. I can't compare to a lot of those builds but for a college student in a rental house, I think that I've done pretty well.
 


And here is my 'behind the screen' shot showing the Magnepans and the two 12" subs:
 


Here is the projector, audio rack and one of the rear channels. I'm using an NEC 9PG+ on a 100" draper screen. A luxman 5M21 power amp for the Magnepan MGIII front channels and Magnepan MGIIc speakers for the rear.
 


-Grog


----------



## youthman

Here are the final details of the Stevens' Home Theater Room:


Room Dimensions: 13' W x 19' L x 10' H

Walls are painted dark burgundy and ceiling is flat black.


Custom Entertainment Center / False Wall contains:

Klipsch RF-83 Floorstanding Speakers (behind far left and right panels)

Klipsch RC-64 Center Channel (behind top center panel)

Velodyne HGS15 Subwoofer (behind bottom left panel)

Yamaha RX-V1800 Receiver (behind bottom center panel)

Sony PS3 (behind bottom center panel)

Wii (behind bottom center panel)


Front Row is at 11' from screen.

Front Row Theater Seats in black leather - From the Aurora Collection at American Signature. They have electric recline and are plugged into the rear riser.

Back Row Theater Seats in black leather - Manual recline. I'm not sure of the brand or model.


Panasonic AE3000u 1080p Projector

103" Diagonal Elite Cinema235 Scope Screen in white with 1.1 gain (Viewable area is 40.5" H x 95.2" W)


Klipsch RB-35 Rear Speakers


40' HDMI Cable from Monoprice.com

3' HDMI Cable from Monoprice.com


Lutron Maestro Lighting System with remote


----------



## jdholmes

Turned out real nice youthman...I really wish you would paint that big white vent on the ceiling though. lol.


By any chance are you a youth pastor?


----------



## Motegi

*Before:*









*After:*









*Screenshots:*


















*Equipment:*

Mitsubishi HC-1600U projector

DIY WilsonArt screen w/ adjustable 16:9, 2.35:1 masking system

Martin Logan Vista speaker pair for 2 channel audio

Infinity Modulus satellites for theater front and surrounds

Velodyne DPS-12 sub

Parasound HCA-855 multi-channel amp

Pioneer Elite receiver for optical digital decoding and surround preamp.

Sony Playstation 3

Sony DHG-HDD500 DVR/cable box

Samsung DVD-HD850 DVD player w/ upconversion

Monoprice HDX-501 HDMI switcher

MonsterPower AVS-2000 voltage regulator

MonsterPower HTS-2600 mkII power filtration

Audioquest interconnects and cables


----------



## cuzed2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdholmes* /forum/post/16589574
> 
> 
> Turned out real nice youthman...I really wish you would paint that big white vent on the ceiling though. lol.
> 
> 
> By any chance are you a youth pastor?



Youthman,


Enjoyed your photos - looks good. I am pursuing a similar color scheme, Burgundy GOM and flat black, still trying to decide on my carpet (P.S> I also have all Klipsch speakers, great value).


----------



## youthman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdholmes* /forum/post/16589574
> 
> 
> Turned out real nice youthman...I really wish you would paint that big white vent on the ceiling though. lol.
> 
> 
> By any chance are you a youth pastor?



Thx jd. I have debated on whether or not to paint the two vents on the ceiling. You don't really notice them since the ceiling is 10' but it wouldn't hurt to paint them and would be a quick project. Thx for the suggestion. Another reason that I have not painted them yet is that I have several white objects in the room that will remain white (baseboards and wall plates).


And yes, I am a youth pastor. I'm 33 and I've been in student ministry now for 12 years. What a blast!


Motegi, nice job on converting the basement. Very sweet setup. Looks like you have quite a bit of acoustic treatment. That's something I still have to do with my room to tame down some of the echo that I have.


CuznEddy, I just checked out the pics in your thread. I'm glad I at least had a finished room to start with. Not sure I could do all of the construction you had to do. You did a great job with it.


----------



## youthman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2* /forum/post/16590242
> 
> 
> Youthman,
> 
> 
> Enjoyed your photos - looks good. I am pursuing a similar color scheme, Burgundy GOM and flat black, still trying to decide on my carpet (P.S> I also have all Klipsch speakers, great value).



Our home was a new construction. It was in the last two months of construction when we bought it so we had a chance to pick out the carpet color. We chose a light color which looks nice but shows up dirt and stains easily from shoes. A slightly darker color might be a better choice. Regardless, when lights go out, it disappears.


----------



## paranormalg35

Do you people ever leave the house?


----------



## youthman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paranormalg35* /forum/post/16600117
> 
> 
> Do you people ever leave the house?



Sure we do. It just ensures that there is always something to do.


----------



## paranormalg35




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youthman* /forum/post/16600420
> 
> 
> Sure we do. It just ensures that there is always something to do.




lol if I had some of these setups I know I wouldn't leave my house. hahaha



jaw-dropping and inspiring to say the least.


well done gents


----------



## jdholmes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youthman* /forum/post/16591487
> 
> 
> Thx jd. I have debated on whether or not to paint the two vents on the ceiling. You don't really notice them since the ceiling is 10' but it wouldn't hurt to paint them and would be a quick project. Thx for the suggestion. Another reason that I have not painted them yet is that I have several white objects in the room that will remain white (baseboards and wall plates).
> 
> 
> And yes, I am a youth pastor. I'm 33 and I've been in student ministry now for 12 years. What a blast!
> 
> 
> Motegi, nice job on converting the basement. Very sweet setup. Looks like you have quite a bit of acoustic treatment. That's something I still have to do with my room to tame down some of the echo that I have.
> 
> 
> CuznEddy, I just checked out the pics in your thread. I'm glad I at least had a finished room to start with. Not sure I could do all of the construction you had to do. You did a great job with it.



I can see the reasoning for holding off I suppose. I like continuity myself, and it would be too hard for me not to black them out so the whole ceiling becomes a massive black hole.










I've been involved in student ministry for 5 years. I was full time with youth till last year. I'm an assistant pastor now. Still involved with youth though, I'm on the district youth committee for our area - still get to plan events and work with the youth some. They are a blast, for sure. I'd have loved to have a setup like yours when I was working with them full time.


----------



## youthman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdholmes* /forum/post/16605122
> 
> 
> I can see the reasoning for holding off I suppose. I like continuity myself, and it would be too hard for me not to black them out so the whole ceiling becomes a massive black hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been involved in student ministry for 5 years. I was full time with youth till last year. I'm an assistant pastor now. Still involved with youth though, I'm on the district youth committee for our area - still get to plan events and work with the youth some. They are a blast, for sure. I'd have loved to have a setup like yours when I was working with them full time.



When I purchased my can lights, I wanted black lights but they only had black inside with white trim. So for "continuity" sake, I would not only have to paint the two vents, the electric cover, but also all six trim can lights. Not sure I want to go that far. We'll see.


That's great that you are in ministry also. I'll PM you my email. Keep in touch.


----------



## truffleshuffle83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MKtheater* /forum/post/16509992













speakers so big, theyll blow womens clothes off


----------



## scaesare




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youthman* /forum/post/16605279
> 
> 
> When I purchased my can lights, I wanted black lights but they only had black inside with white trim. So for "continuity" sake, I would not only have to paint the two vents, the electric cover, but also all six trim can lights. Not sure I want to go that far. We'll see.
> 
> 
> That's great that you are in ministry also. I'll PM you my email. Keep in touch.



Not that hard. I painted 16 of these with a rattle-can of Krylon spraypaint (designed for plastic adhesion) in 20 minutes:







.


Turned out as good as the real thing form the factory:










I also hit all my HVAC grills with some spray paint as well. If it takes you longer than 5 minutes a coat, or to remove/install them, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## youthman

Thx Steve. Those look nice all black. I might have a painting project this weekend.


----------



## scaesare




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youthman* /forum/post/16613080
> 
> 
> Thx Steve. Those look nice all black. I might have a painting project this weekend.



Incidentally, on mine the trim ring seperated from the inner baffle, making it particularly easy.


I can't find any good shots of the HVAC grilles on my SITE , sorry.


----------



## Johnsteph10




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scaesare* /forum/post/16613033
> 
> 
> I also hit all my HVAC grills with some spray paint as well. If it takes you longer than 5 minutes a coat, or to remove/install them, you're doing it wrong.



Did you have to scuff up the metal or did you just paint them? Rust-oleum or another metal spray paint?


Thanks!


----------



## scaesare




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Johnsteph10* /forum/post/16614058
> 
> 
> Did you have to scuff up the metal or did you just paint them? Rust-oleum or another metal spray paint?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Nope... just made sure they were free of fingerprint oil and other mung, and hit them with some black good quality spray paint... I forget if it was Rustoleum, but something good along those lines.


One advanatage if they are ceiling mount is that they don't get touched much.


Incidentally, I did find one during-construction picture of a black grille in the ceiling:


----------



## Motegi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youthman* /forum/post/16591487
> 
> 
> Motegi, nice job on converting the basement. Very sweet setup. Looks like you have quite a bit of acoustic treatment. That's something I still have to do with my room to tame down some of the echo that I have.



Thanks, I used Linacoustic to make the wall panels. I am very happy with the Linacoustic and it made a huge difference in my room especially since it just has a stained concrete floor and not carpeting. The best part is that my friend gave me all the Linacoustic that he had leftover from his HT build so it was a freebie.


----------



## limulus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *truffleshuffle83* /forum/post/16610879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speakers so big, theyll blow womens clothes off




Yep, I agree with the Napster


----------



## artbypaul

I might as well add my "finished" theater to the thread.










A little ornate? Yes...But I was going for a 1930's classic Movie Palace or an Opera House theme.







































Details




























in progress photo of the side wall panels.










Paul


----------



## KNKKNK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artbypaul* /forum/post/16819645
> 
> 
> i might as well add my "finished" theater to the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little ornate? Yes...but i was going for a 1930's classic movie palace or an opera house theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


*wow!!!!*


----------



## mikieson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artbypaul* /forum/post/16819645
> 
> 
> I might as well add my "finished" theater to the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little ornate? Yes...But I was going for a 1930's classic Movie Palace or an Opera House theme.
> 
> Paul



Its nice but way over the top for me..Way to much going on in there..Not putting your room down. Just saying...Looks like good work though and lots of time and effort..


----------



## artbypaul

Thanks guys!


Yes, I certainly realize it appears a bit "over the top", but that's what I was going for. I just wanted an environment that didn't feel anything like my "house". But I know that style is not for everyone. And yes, I did the entire theater without help and it was a lot of work.










Paul


----------



## scottyb

Paul,

Nice theater and I like your artwork.

You're one talanted guy.


Scott


----------



## mapitc0

Paul, I don't like things mediocre. It's either very minimalist in my house, or WAAAAYYY over the top. I dig your theatre.


----------



## artbypaul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mapitc0* /forum/post/16819901
> 
> 
> Paul, I don't like things mediocre. It's either very minimalist in my house, or WAAAAYYY over the top. I dig your theatre.



LOL! Thanks!


And thank you, ScottyB! I appreciate it!


Paul


----------



## mapitc0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artbypaul* /forum/post/16819965
> 
> 
> LOL! Thanks!
> 
> 
> And thank you, ScottyB! I appreciate it!
> 
> 
> Paul



by the way, I'm sure the new seats are nice, but I loved the dividers and drink holders you had in there before. You need to work those back in.


----------



## queendvd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artbypaul* /forum/post/16819784
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> Yes, I certainly realize it appears a bit "over the top", but that's what I was going for. I just wanted an environment that didn't feel anything like my "house". But I know that style is not for everyone. And yes, I did the entire theater without help and it was a lot of work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul



Definitely over the top but how impressive that you did all of the work by yourself. Now _that_ is over the top







!


----------



## artbypaul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *queendvd2* /forum/post/16820167
> 
> 
> Definitely over the top but how impressive that you did all of the work by yourself. Now _that_ is over the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !










Thanks! I'm a wee bit OCD so when I get an idea in my head there's no stopping me and unfortunately, no helping me! LOL!


mapitc0- Yeah, I do miss the row divider, etc. As much as I like the actual theater seats, I am kind of kicking myself for pulling out the other seats that took me so long to reupholster.









I guess life is about compromises...at least, my life is! That said, I have seen some theaters in this thread that made zero compromises! I'm so jealous!










Paul


----------



## GPowers

artbypaul - looks like a mini Fox movie house of the 1940's. Very nice, lots of detail. Now start enjoying some movies.


----------



## artbypaul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPowers* /forum/post/16820640
> 
> 
> artbypaul - looks like a mini Fox movie house of the 1940's. Very nice, lots of detail. Now start enjoying some movies.



Thanks! Off to the theater now!


----------



## Flow72

Finally got moved into my new house (after a 14 month build - long story) and the theater room in finally done. So here are some photos of it!


----------



## landshark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flow72* /forum/post/17091349
> 
> 
> Finally got moved into my new house (after a 14 month build - long story) and the theater room in finally done. So here are some photos of it!



the front row feels kinda lonely..... hehee...


----------



## Taz1

Recently finished.


----------



## youthman

Wow Taz! Excellent looking theater. You should get many years of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## limulus

Very nice Taz! It looks really wide and I really like the way you were able lay out your seating without using risers. Now I have to check out your build thread.


----------



## cjrivera

Wow, Taz. You have a great theater.


----------



## Taz1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youthman* /forum/post/17278270
> 
> 
> Wow Taz! Excellent looking theater. You should get many years of enjoyment out of it.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *limulus* /forum/post/17278505
> 
> 
> Very nice Taz! It looks really wide and I really like the way you were able lay out your seating without using risers. Now I have to check out your build thread.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cjrivera* /forum/post/17281541
> 
> 
> Wow, Taz. You have a great theater.



Thank you guys.

All I need now is a lens.


----------



## RobertR

Very nice, Taz. Elegantly simple and nice color scheme.


----------



## vespaguy

These are the most current photos I have of my finished theater. I definately need to take some newer photos, but these will do for now.
























































Tv added on back wall for Karaoke!










Video

JVC DLA-RS10 1080 D-ILA Projector

Draper Clarion 106" screen


Components

Marantz SR8002 Digital Surround Receiver

Samsung BD-P1500 Blu-Ray Disc Player


Speakers

2 Niles IW-2650LCR Stage Front Speakers

2 Niles CM760DS in-ceiling Directional Speakers (center)

2 Niles CM760 Two-way in-ceiling speakers (side)

2 Niles CM760 Two-way in-ceiling speakers (rear)

1 Niles SW-300 600 Watt Subwoofer


Seating

Bass Celebrity Lounger


----------



## limulus

vespaguy,

That looks great! The colors are very easy on the eye and they photograph well. Your snack bar is also very well done. I like everything about it.


----------



## Dixon

Vespaguy--that looks great. I love the cream colored seats.


How do you like your Niles speakers? I just put PRO2770s across the front and PRO770FX on the sides and in the back. They replaced Energy AC300s and RVSS. They sound great and seem to handle a lot more power than the Energys (although the Energys are a great bang for the buck). I haven't had a chance to really dial them in yet.


----------



## vespaguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *limulus* /forum/post/17325264
> 
> 
> vespaguy,
> 
> That looks great! The colors are very easy on the eye and they photograph well. Your snack bar is also very well done. I like everything about it.



Thanks!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dixon* /forum/post/17325272
> 
> 
> Vespaguy--that looks great. I love the cream colored seats.
> 
> 
> How do you like your Niles speakers? I just put PRO2770s across the front and PRO770FX on the sides and in the back. They replaced Energy AC300s and RVSS. They sound great and seem to handle a lot more power than the Energys (although the Energys are a great bang for the buck). I haven't had a chance to really dialed them in yet.



I absolutely love my Niles speakers. To be fair, this is my first home theater build, so I don't really have a basis for comparison. But the sound is crisp, clean, and powerful.


----------



## Fragster

Geez...what do u guys do for a living! Walmart Greeters?


----------



## Roger Dressler




























More details linked in the signature.


----------



## RGrim

It's not as kick a$$ as most of them on here but it gets the job done.


----------



## irishluck73

Subscribed for interest. Some great looking theaters, well done!


----------



## femi

RGRIM, how many dvds, blu-rays,cds & video games do u have on that rack?


----------



## imbmom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roger Dressler* /forum/post/17334283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More details linked in the signature.




I really love these wall panels.


----------



## mmiles

Defraction and abosorbtion.


This Roger guy must be in the biz...


----------



## MCalderone

My friends theater we used while visiting


----------



## scottyb

Someone will ask so I might as well... what happened to his screen?


Nice theater though.


----------



## limulus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/17629633
> 
> 
> Someone will ask so I mgiht as well... what happened to his screen?
> 
> 
> Nice theater though.



Great minds think alike. After admiring the first photo, I got to the one with the screen and those wrinkles jumped out at me instantly. Maybe it's brand new and someone needs to adjust the tension?


----------



## CJO

I love everything about that theater but the screen and the poster (Scary Movie 2?)!


CJ


----------



## MCalderone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/17629633
> 
> 
> Someone will ask so I might as well... what happened to his screen?
> 
> 
> Nice theater though.



The house was just purchased and the theater room had been neglected, we were helping to clean it up and fix some issues. The screen was replaced...the new one wasn't in while we were there.


The scary movie 2 poster was indeed a buzzkill. Doesn't surprise me as the previous owner was the owner of Hustler magazine. The woodwork/molding, theater layout, upholstery, and craftsmanship was fantastic. Not pictured was the full size movie ticket booth/popcorn machine.


The rest of the house put the theater to shame however! 20,000 sq ft on the water in Boca!


----------



## antwon412

he got larry flints house? that had to be expensive!


as to why i know who owned hustler....uhhhh.....google?


love the way the theater is decorated though. very...classic


----------



## ScottS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MCalderone* /forum/post/17637343
> 
> 
> The rest of the house put the theater to shame however! 20,000 sq ft on the water in Boca!



Great theater.


Ya know... Whenever I hear of (or see) a house like that I think... Why, oh why, didn't I become a surgeon like my mom wanted (or a porn magazine owner like my dad wanted







)!


----------



## MCalderone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScottS* /forum/post/17638391
> 
> 
> Great theater.
> 
> 
> Ya know... Whenever I hear of (or see) a house like that I think... Why, oh why, didn't I become a surgeon like my mom wanted (or a porn magazine owner like my dad wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )!



Trust me, me too!


----------



## scottyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScottS* /forum/post/17638391
> 
> 
> Great theater.
> 
> 
> Ya know... Whenever I hear of (or see) a house like that I think... Why, oh why, didn't I become a surgeon like my mom wanted (or a porn magazine owner like my dad wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )!



OK, I'm not a fan of porn but this has to be one of the funniest lines I've read in all my years at AVS!!


Scott


----------



## zuesmaximus

My diy HT v2...










































--Manny


----------



## ohio-evo

Subcribed


And thank you for motivating me to keep working on my room.


----------



## HT1

Not a dedicated theater but it does the job.


----------



## rican911

damn !!! LOL these are nice....keep the good work guys. Awsome Theaters


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ohio-evo* /forum/post/17655462
> 
> 
> Subcribed
> 
> 
> And thank you for motivating me to keep working on my room.



good luck


----------



## ziptiecowboy

Mine's been completed for about 7 years now. (Updated in 12/09 to CIH)


Da-lite Da-Snap 52" x 122" wide (2.35 screen) w/Da-Mat fabric:










Panasonic AE4000










Theater Entrance










Bar in Lobby


----------



## CinemaScope Man




----------



## limulus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ScottS* /forum/post/17638391
> 
> 
> Great theater.
> 
> 
> Ya know... Whenever I hear of (or see) a house like that I think... Why, oh why, didn't I become a surgeon like my mom wanted (or a porn magazine owner like my dad wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )!



Now that's a keeper! LMAO!


----------



## MCalderone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *limulus* /forum/post/17669530
> 
> 
> Now that's a keeper! LMAO!



The funniest part about it is he was being completely honest! lol.


----------



## TazmanianD

Here's some pics from my thread:


----------



## scottyb

Nice clean look. I like it!!!


----------



## kciaccio

Looks great! Is there a reason why you mounted your projector so low?


----------



## swithey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kciaccio* /forum/post/17685621
> 
> 
> Looks great! Is there a reason why you mounted your projector so low?



Ditto.


----------



## scottyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kciaccio* /forum/post/17685621
> 
> 
> Looks great! Is there a reason why you mounted your projector so low?



Without Knowing, my guess would be he has a "High Power" screen, which is retro reflective.


----------



## chester aldrid

RGrim

do you break a lot of strings on that fender


chester


----------



## chester aldrid

RWB,


Where did you find that waiter dude? and was it expensive.


chester


----------



## TazmanianD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/17688274
> 
> 
> Without Knowing, my guess would be he has a "High Power" screen, which is retro reflective.



Yep, that's exactly right. I have a High Power screen and needed to get the projector as close to my eye line as I could. It's high enough that it's over everyone's head but it is annoying when someone passes through the light beam.


----------



## Steve Smith

Here's my almost complete theater. I only took me a year to get this far







. Still working on the equipment closet and building a couple of subs for behind the screenwall. The screen is a 2.05:1 CIA 136x67 Dalite HP with DIY 4 way motorized masking system.


----------



## youthman

I can see why Steve. The room looks very nice! Looks like you have four 15's in the back. Are they DIY subs? I bet they put out some serious SPL. Are you planning on adding acoustic panels? Looks like your room has a lot of hard flat surfaces like my room. I hope to add them sometime after the first of the year.


----------



## Steve Smith

Thanks, those are DIY subs. I'm waiitng for the Duratex paint to arrive so I can finish them. There are 2 12" Shiva-X's with dual 15" PR's in a 4cuft cabinet being driven by an EP2500. I'm working on 2 more 18" Maelstrom-X's for behind the screen wall.


The walls are already acoustically treated. I hired Bryan Pape to do the design. There's 2" OC703 full coverage on the front wall with super chunk bass traps in the corners. Side walls are 1" OC703 up to 60" and the rear wall is 2" OC703 full coverage with FSK scrim. The screenwall and columns are covered in GOM FR701 and the walls are GOM Anchorage Mulberry


----------



## youthman

Ok, I think you've pretty much got it covered with acoustic treatments. I'm envious.


----------



## thebland

Steve Smith... You need to shrink those photos... It's a pain to scroll.


Nice theater!


----------



## korkster

I love the carpet Steve. What is it and where'd you get it? The whole room looks great.


----------



## Steve Smith

It's from Stanton carpet, style Hanover, color Rockport.


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Smith* /forum/post/17759202
> 
> 
> It's from Stanton carpet, style Hanover, color Rockport.



i must have missed that one when i was looking at the site. Nice job


----------



## korkster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Smith* /forum/post/17759202
> 
> 
> It's from Stanton carpet, style Hanover, color Rockport.



Thanks Steve. I'm gonna have to check that out.


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *korkster* /forum/post/17762681
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve. I'm gonna have to check that out.



i have a couple of style listed on the end of my thread

selections


----------



## thebland

OK... Here's mine.











IN THE BEGINNING. We completely renovated our home adding almost 50% more sq footage (rear corner of the house)











FINISHED EXTERIOR











REAR WALL. ISCO 3 LENS. SONY QUALIA *RECENTLY REPLACED BY SIM2 LUMIS*











FROM THE FRONT.











EQUIPMENT ROOM.











80 AMPS of EQUI-TECH BALANCED POWER. AC compressor for Equipment Room (10,000 BTU)











4:3 MASKED (8' WIDE). Stewart VistaScope Automatic Masking RS-232 controlled











2.40 MASKED (14' WIDE). Stewart 1.3 UltraMatte Microperf X2 screen

* 1.78 Aspect is 10.5' wide


----------



## femi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/17763022
> 
> 
> OK... Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE BEGINNING. We completely renovated our home adding almost 50% more sq footage (rear corner of the house)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISHED EXTERIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REAR WALL. ISCO 3 LENS. SONY QUALIA *RECENTLY REPLACED BY SIM2 LUMIS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROM THE FRONT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EQUIPMENT ROOM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80 AMPS of EQUI-TECH BALANCED POWER. AC compressor for Equipment Room (10,000 BTU)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4:3 MASKED (8' WIDE). Stewart VistaScope Automatic Masking RS-232 controlled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.40 MASKED (14' WIDE). Stewart 1.3 UltraMatte Microperf X2 screen
> 
> * 1.78 Aspect is 10.5' wide




nice job thebland


----------



## RWB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chester aldrid* /forum/post/17689223
> 
> 
> RWB,
> 
> 
> Where did you find that waiter dude? and was it expensive.
> 
> 
> chester



Wow, just happend to peek in and found this.


Wish I could give you specifics, but the waiter was found at a yard sale. I would imagine something similar can be easily found at Home Decor stores.


----------



## mjg1969

Here is my finished theater. Was about a 5 month project -- taking all the valuable learnings from the smart, creative people on this forum.


----------



## Bing

mjg1969:


Nice rope lights! I like the "feel." And 5mo is fast work! What does your room look like without the accent lights?


----------



## TRXHooL

Hello


Here are a couple of times photos from my little home cinema.




























































































In Germany, everything is a bit smaller, but I hope you enjoy it still useable.










Gruss TRXHooL


----------



## Yazon

I think it will serve it's function very well. The fact that it's small doesn't detract anything from the moments when the lights go out and movie starts.


----------



## imprez25

TRXhool- Nice theater. How do you like the z-60? I had one for a short time. What size is your screen?


----------



## TRXHooL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *imprez25* /forum/post/17796514
> 
> 
> TRXhool- Nice theater. How do you like the z-60? I had one for a short time. What size is your screen?



Thank you very much.


My screen has a size of 2.00 m / 1.13 m. The projector is called in Germany "Sanyo Z 5" and I'm very satisfied. The coming year will, however, a "Sanyo Z-3000" to keep entering my home theater.





























These are my devices:


Projector: Sanyo Z5 Black

Screen: Celeton Cinetec WS-S 1.2

AVR: Denon AVR-2808

DVD: Denon DVD 2800 MK2

BD: Panasonic BD 35

SAT: Arion AF-4000 HDCI

LS Front: 2x Canton Karat 950

LS-Center: 1x Canton Karat CM 51

LS Rear: 4x Canton Karat R 4 dipole

Sub: 2x Nemesis BR2 - BMS 12S330 Eigenbausub

Subendstufe: Behringer CX 2310 + 2x Behringer A 500

Cable: LS-> Summer Meridian 240, analog-> Gold Highline Cable, HDMI-> Gold Cable Highline, current-> Exclusive HD 1.5


Greeting TRXHooL


(The translation was done with the "Google Translator"!


----------



## osofast240sx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TRXHooL* /forum/post/17794999
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of times photos from my little home cinema.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Germany, everything is a bit smaller, but I hope you enjoy it still useable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruss TRXHooL



what kinda of cables?


----------



## TRXHooL




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osofast240sx* /forum/post/17799401
> 
> 
> what kinda of cables?




Please:

http://www.goldkabel.de 


Gruss TRXHooL


----------



## tskalecki

So i decidede post few pics from my home cinema, or my living room av place, in my country we dont have so much space to make so outstanding home cinemas like yours but i try to do best i can do


----------



## tskalecki

more and few from projection,


----------



## tskalecki




----------



## Zavs

Well, it's been almost 1 year to the day that I started to redo my ht. One year ago I discovered mold behind my screenwall...due to my leaking patio door. Since I was tearing it apart to fix the water problem I decided to give it a face lift. My inspiration was drawn from gpowers for the fabric frames and YW84U for the equipment rack and faceplates.


I wish I had taken some before shots so I could post the comparisons...but when you have to tear apart your ht due to a water problem the last thing you are thinking about is taking pictures...







Anyways, just picture a plain jane room the same layout only just drywall walls painted black.










Shot from the door to the screen wall










From the front left to the back of the room










Shot of the side wall to show off the fabric frames










Shot of the rack










Another one of the rack


It's been a long year. I love the way the fabric frames turned out...but don't know if I'd do it again...man that was a lot of work!!!


----------



## deewan

Nice work. Do you have any larger (file size) images of the walls? I would like to see the details and the small pics in the thread do not really allow me to see that detail.


----------



## GPowers

I like the size variations you used to create interest. And the outside corners are a nice touch. Looks like a lot of work. But I still like the look of the Fabric Frames.


----------



## cuzed2

jstewperry,


Looks great - thanks for sharing! Curious; where did you find your bar stools?


----------



## jstewperry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2* /forum/post/17846302
> 
> 
> jstewperry,
> 
> 
> Looks great - thanks for sharing! Curious; where did you find your bar stools?



Thanks Craig.


Interestingly, those bar stools are nothing special. We moved into our current house in 2006. Those stools were from the basement of our previous home. We bought them from a place called the Rec Room. There are a few locations in the Chicago area. I don't know if there are other locations.


After all of the money we spent on the dedicated theatre, the custom bar cabinetry and the other changes we made to our basement (e.g., we added a workout room, re-did the rec area/added a pool table, changed the bedroom/bath suite, added a sound system that extended thoughout the house), we did not think think we needed new bar stools. I know bar stools are small items in the grand scheme, but for some reason we felt as though we were being frugal.


----------



## cuzed2

jstewperry,


Hey thanks for the bar stool info. I guess you are in the Chicago area? I live about 6 miles from one of the old "Rec Room" locations (the one on Algonquin Rd).


By the way - they sold out or went out of business a few years ago. My FIL used to supply him with dart cabinets and dart supplies.


----------



## forced347

Old setup is in this thread somewhere.....just completed a quick renovation


Pictures suck, I was in a hurry and the lights washed out the screen. I'll take some pics with the BluRay tomorrow. Pretty happy, still need to tie up a few loose ends.















































Good still from before renovation











Gear is


Panasonic AE300u 1080p projector

Sony DA777ES Processsor

Adcom GFA 5500 Amp

Panasonic BD80 Bluray

Custom speakers

120" DaLite HCCV screen


----------



## mct123

A few shots of my completed theater. Epson 1080UB projector, 120" 2.35 Carada Criterion BW, Denon 2808ci receiver, PS3, Toshiba HD DVD, M&K speakers, Paradigm Servo 15 sub, Harmony 880 remote.
























;


----------



## adidino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mct123* /forum/post/18071524
> 
> 
> A few shots of my completed theater. Equipment list: Epson 1080UB projector, 120" 2.35 Carada Criterion BW, Denon 2808ci receiver, PS3, Toshiba HD-A3 HDDVD, M&K speakers, Paradigm Servo 15 sub, Harmony 880 remote.



Great job!!! What are the dimensions of that room. Very nice....


----------



## tjambro

Hi, your room looks very nice. I am interested in your theater seats. Can you tell me what model they are and where did you get them? I know I have seen that model before but can't remember where. Are they comfortable and do you think they are durable enough to last for years to come?


----------



## youthman

Nice job on the HT. Looks great.


----------



## mct123

The screen wall is 11'3" wide, plus the concession area is another 4' wide, and the room is 18' long. I got the seats thru Midwest theater seating. They are the 44" high back Dolphin star seats. The seats are rockers and are very comfortable. I considered leather recliners, but could only fit 6 of them and thought they would be too large for the room, especially when they were reclined. I also wanted to go with more of a theater look. I am very happy with the seats. They seats weigh almost 95 lbs each and have a commercial grade cloth material so they should stand up very well.


----------



## BlazeMaster

those gotta be the nicest theater seats I've ever seen. very unique from the typical Berkline seats that you see all the time. good call on them.


----------



## toyz4roy

My theater is a small 12' wide by 18' two couches. Equipment is Denon, Mission Speakers, Optoma hd65 Projector. Screen is 1/8" hardboard with a 2:1 ratio.
Attachment 166783 

Attachment 166784 

Attachment 166811


----------



## GPowers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toyz4roy* /forum/post/18117868
> 
> 
> My theater is a small 12' wide by 18' two couches. Equipment is Denon, Mission Speakers, Optoma hd65 Projector. Screen is 1/8" hardboard with a 2:1 ratio.



Very nice, now is the time to enjoy your labor of love. So go watch some movies.


----------



## gscott8075

Our friends and neighbors love it!

http://s933.photobucket.com/albums/ad176/gscott3724/


----------



## femi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gscott8075* /forum/post/18120714
> 
> 
> Our friends and neighbors love it!
> 
> http://s933.photobucket.com/albums/ad176/gscott3724/



really nice


----------



## bflip1080




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tskalecki* /forum/post/17805272
> 
> 
> So i decidede post few pics from my home cinema, or my living room av place, in my country we dont have so much space to make so outstanding home cinemas like yours but i try to do best i can do



I wish I could have some of these theaters, but yours is one that actually gives me inspiration for my own multi-use space. I just bought my first home and it is only 1500 sq feet and it is just not feasible to have a dedicated home theater. Right now I am about to finish the first stage of my theater, with a 50 Pioneer Kuro, Pio Elite receiver, Blu-ray/HD-DVD, DVD-Audio/SACD and 5.1 SVS speaker setup. I want to add a PJ in the future and had a couple ideas on how to do that in a Living room/HT. Your setup is beautiful and functional. I think something similar will be a great way to incorporate a projector and screen with my current setup. Thanks for your post!


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mct123* /forum/post/18071524
> 
> 
> A few shots of my completed theater. Equipment list: Epson 1080UB projector, 120" 2.35 Carada Criterion BW, Denon 2808ci receiver, PS3, Toshiba HD-A3 HDDVD, M&K speakers, Paradigm Servo 15 sub, Harmony 880 remote.



Cool room. Looks like a space ship.


----------



## Mr. Goodcat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gscott8075* /forum/post/18120714
> 
> 
> Our friends and neighbors love it!
> 
> http://s933.photobucket.com/albums/ad176/gscott3724/



Those are exactly the sme sconces I used! Nice looking room


----------



## c-not-k

I have since changed a few things, but haven't updated the pictures. (And actually, it's not done yet. My masking system is in the closet.)


But for now...




















View down the stairs from the main floor











Looking at the bar and bathroom door











View towards bar and equipment rack











Update: Here's a screen wall shot taken with my new (to me) wide-angle point-and-shoot. You can see the completed closet doors, 117" scope screen, ceiling-mounted bass traps, and the Sharp 20000.


Equipment:
Sharp XV-Z20000 projector
PMS Crystalio II Scaler
HTB Anamorphic lens and slide
Denon AVR 5700 receiver
Sony BDP-S550 Blu-ray player
Toshiba HD-A3 HD DVD player
Denon 1600 DVD player (SDI-modified)
Pioneer CLD-99 Elite Laserdisc player
X-Mark 2436 Wall-mount server cabinet
PHD 205 LE HD Tuner
Polk RTi-8 speakers (L/R)
Polk CSi-5 center channel speaker
Polk RC-65 surround speakers
eD A3-300 subwoofer
CurtainCall motorized curtain rod for masking (to be installed)
Lutron Spacer System lighting (9 zones)
Harmony 890 control


----------



## artbypaul

There are some incredible theaters in here!!

I am SO envious of the larger spaces! I really need a bigger house! LOL!


----------



## scottyb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artbypaul* /forum/post/18252044
> 
> 
> There are some incredible theaters in here!!
> 
> I am SO envious of the larger spaces! I really need a bigger house! LOL!



Envy is a poor thing MR. Paul when you have a theater that looks like yours.


Solomon once said:


"Then I realized that we work and do wonderful things just because we are jealous of others. This makes no more sense than chasing the wind."


Enjoy your works.


Scott(I'm the same one that likes your art!!)


----------



## Goingpoor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebland* /forum/post/17763022
> 
> 
> OK... Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IN THE BEGINNING. We completely renovated our home adding almost 50% more sq footage (rear corner of the house)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINISHED EXTERIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REAR WALL. ISCO 3 LENS. SONY QUALIA *RECENTLY REPLACED BY SIM2 LUMIS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROM THE FRONT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EQUIPMENT ROOM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80 AMPS of EQUI-TECH BALANCED POWER. AC compressor for Equipment Room (10,000 BTU)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4:3 MASKED (8' WIDE). Stewart VistaScope Automatic Masking RS-232 controlled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.40 MASKED (14' WIDE). Stewart 1.3 UltraMatte Microperf X2 screen
> 
> * 1.78 Aspect is 10.5' wide




just wondering why you put you condensor inside? and the amount of heat it produces?


----------



## Crash11

Here's my bonus room:

















The back row is now on a 10" riser. That's about the only change.


----------



## deewan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Crash11* /forum/post/18253965
> 
> 
> Here's my bonus room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back row is now on a 10" riser. That's about the only change.



Great use of the space. Do you enter the room from the back? Did you have to add an additional step from the door then for the 10 inch riser?


----------



## Crash11

Yeah you enter from the back. I only built the riser big enough to fit the chairs. Basically you have to hop up to get in them.


----------



## thor79

dumbfounded...that's the best way I can describe myself after looking at this thread.


As a person who just got their own place after moving out of their parents house...all I can think of when looking at this is "some day..."


Truly awe-inspiring....


My favorite so far is "The Bridge"


I guess you could say I have a completed "home theater" at the moment...looks nothing like what this thread presents...


So here's a couple of pics of my very humble starting "home theater":
http://www.flickr.com/photos/2823175...7623452377417/ 


was going to post specs...but don't think anyone looking at this thread would care about mine...


Gotta start somewhere...right? I'm still very much in move-in mode as I only got moved in during January...that's why boxes are still laying around.


Hopefully one day I'll be able to contribute something a bit more impressive...


----------



## artbypaul




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottyb* /forum/post/18252408
> 
> 
> Envy is a poor thing MR. Paul when you have a theater that looks like yours.
> 
> 
> Solomon once said:
> 
> 
> "Then I realized that we work and do wonderful things just because we are jealous of others. This makes no more sense than chasing the wind."
> 
> 
> Enjoy your works.
> 
> 
> Scott(I'm the same one that likes your art!!)



You're right, Scott! Thanks!


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thor79* /forum/post/18269469
> 
> 
> dumbfounded...that's the best way I can describe myself after looking at this thread.
> 
> 
> As a person who just got their own place after moving out of their parents house...all I can think of when looking at this is "some day..."
> 
> 
> Truly awe-inspiring....
> 
> 
> My favorite so far is "The Bridge"
> 
> 
> I guess you could say I have a completed "home theater" at the moment...looks nothing like what this thread presents...
> 
> 
> So here's a couple of pics of my very humble starting "home theater":
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/2823175...7623452377417/
> 
> 
> was going to post specs...but don't think anyone looking at this thread would care about mine...
> 
> 
> Gotta start somewhere...right? I'm still very much in move-in mode as I only got moved in during January...that's why boxes are still laying around.
> 
> 
> Hopefully one day I'll be able to contribute something a bit more impressive...




my work firewall will not let me access your pics but I was thinking the other day I wish I had taken some pics of my first ht that I did 20+ years ago. Back then my GF thought I was crazy and geekish to be running the tv audio through the stereo and then main speakers.


----------



## thor79




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoCaboNow* /forum/post/18280865
> 
> 
> my work firewall will not let me access your pics but I was thinking the other day I wish I had taken some pics of my first ht that I did 20+ years ago. Back then my GF thought I was crazy and geekish to be running the tv audio through the stereo and then main speakers.



There's a reason I put home theater in quotes...not much of a theater at this point...


24" LCD

5.1 Sound system originally bought for my gaming PC


Couldn't make it much more of a basic home theater system if I tried...definitely doesn't live up to this thread...but it's a start...of what will hopefully be a long obsession with AV


----------



## kicks




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forced347* /forum/post/17883321
> 
> 
> Old setup is in this thread somewhere.....just completed a quick renovation
> 
> 
> Pictures suck, I was in a hurry and the lights washed out the screen. I'll take some pics with the BluRay tomorrow. Pretty happy, still need to tie up a few loose ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gear is
> 
> 
> Panasonic AE300u 1080p projector
> 
> Sony DA777ES Processsor
> 
> Adcom GFA 5500 Amp
> 
> Panasonic BD80 Bluray
> 
> Custom speakers
> 
> 120" DaLite HCCV screen



where did you get the columns?


----------



## kicks

Mine is not a dedicated theater room, more of a theater/living room but in my basement.


Panasonic AE3000U on a 100" screen


----------



## forced347




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kicks* /forum/post/18283443
> 
> 
> where did you get the columns?



they have all kinds of neat stuff...
http://www.wishihadthat.com/pilasters.aspx 


Close up of the paint job (Ralph Lauren Antique Leather paint technique)


----------



## bigeric

I've been done for just over a year now. Building it was fun but using it is much more fun!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post15732131


----------



## Adidas4275

















































link to my worklog
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1170306


----------



## hyperactiveme

hope mine turns out half as nice, good job guys1


----------



## Pronex

Well, we just recently purchased a new home. We had a "theater room" in the last one, but it was nothing like it is now. It has been a blast to work on. I have been very much inspired by the builds in this thread. Kudos to everyone. They all look great!


----------



## Mfusick

looks good guys !!!


----------



## premiertrussman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mfusick* /forum/post/18576132



Which panny projector is that? Any trouble with the lighter colors in that room reflecting light?


Reason i ask is i am looking at the ae4000 and have a fairly light ceiling


----------



## Pronex

its the 4000u. No, no problems at all with the lighter color and reflection. Although, it's mounted to the beam that hangs lower than the rest of the ceiling. That may help it. But I have not had any problems with the lighter color walls or ceiling. At least, not that I can tell.


----------



## premiertrussman

awsome. Very cool room. Looks like you guys have a lot of good times in there.


----------



## Mr.Poindexter

OK, here is my theater:











































I need to get some better lighting for my photos - lots of light absorption going on. The wood is a slight bit more reddish than the photos show.


----------



## youthman

Very sweet setup you have there Poindexter.


My jaw just dropped when I read your equipment list and pricing. I don't blame you from keeping the "Spreadsheet" from your spouse. I have a much smaller spreadsheet that my wife has never seen as well.







Awesome setup my friend.


----------



## CptnRandy

Looks sweet, Mr. P!


Roomy. I'm jealous.


My wife made it clear. She didn't want to know what I spent. I was careful not to abuse the privilege and I'll probably never hear that again.


I hope you and your family enjoy your terrific theater!


Randy


----------



## TKNice

Here's my DIY theater. I still need curtains up front but it's getting close to finished.










Check the thread in my signature for a gear listing--or give a post if you have any questions. Happy movie watching!


----------



## youthman

Very nice HT TKNice. Your hard work looks like it has paid off and will provide you with many years of enjoyment for you and your family.


Two questions:


1) The panels look excellent. Love the rounded corners. Just curious if they are acoustic panels. They seemed pretty thin from the pictures.


2) I see that your front main speakers are toed in but are they angled upward any? If not, I would think that would effect the sound quality quite a bit since they would be firing at your knees. Does the front row block the sound to the back row?


Thx for sharing your HT with us.


----------



## vivithemage

Wow, there are some kick ass theaters ... very inspiring.


I know I am kind of resurrecting this, but I don't want it to die







.


----------



## bracedeunos

Horrible panoramic picture. Most of the goodies are behind this pic. Little room, lots of power.


----------



## XxJASONxX

this is prob not the best place for the question but maybe it is but a few days ago i found this thread here that was similar to this one but was all about subwoofer and i been looking and searching every where and i cant find it plz someone give me a link if u know what im talking about THANKS!!!


----------



## dc_pilgrim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *XxJASONxX* /forum/post/19301988
> 
> 
> this is prob not the best place for the question but maybe it is but a few days ago i found this thread here that was similar to this one but was all about subwoofer and i been looking and searching every where and i cant find it plz someone give me a link if u know what im talking about THANKS!!!


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=646455 


Found via:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=978755


----------



## XxJASONxX

thanks dc_pilgrim for the link very nice thread but yes but thats not the one i had seen before. i looked for it for more then an hour today and no luck its similar to your link but its not a diy but a mixture both some amazing diy as well as purchased subs.. again thanks alot for the reply


----------



## XxJASONxX

don't ask me how i founded or why i couldnt find it cuz the same way i founded it the 1st time i founded right now and this should be added to that one link you posted but check it out

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1075618


----------



## javanpohl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ifor* /forum/post/15144876
> 
> 
> I'll pass along the praise. It was all hand done on acoustical fabric with acoustical panels behind.



If that's the case, I bet you could do some marvelous things with putting lights behind the fabric.


----------



## IGO2XS









Here is the last theater I built.


----------



## Art Sonneborn

I don't remember if I posted mine or not...





























Art


----------



## ildigital

Here is mine:





























Welcome to HT Utopia!


----------



## Dixon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IGO2XS* /forum/post/19338128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the last theater I built.



What a cool space. Looks like a really fun place to hang out.


Nice job!!


----------



## apilon

Here some pics of the cineplex airlie


Will finish the AV/rack by the coming weekend


Alain


----------



## Drew_V

Here's mine, freshly completed. A couple of before and after shots:


Screen wall before:












Screen wall after:













Rear wall before:












Rear wall after:













Other views:


----------



## kciaccio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drew_V* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here's mine, freshly completed. A couple of before and after shots:
> 
> 
> Screen wall before:
> 
> 
> Screen wall after:
> 
> 
> Rear wall before:
> 
> 
> Rear wall after:
> 
> 
> Other views:



Awesome!


----------



## Room209




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IGO2XS* /forum/post/19338128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the last theater I built.



Genelec Monitors.... oh myyy!


----------



## Vcook




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ildigital* /forum/post/19339201
> 
> 
> Here is mine:



i want to know about those seats!


----------



## queendvd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ildigital* /forum/post/19339201
> 
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to HT Utopia!



Very interesting theater and great entrance! I'm curious about the panels on the walls and ceilings. What did you use as the framing and the fabric? Do they also serve as acoustic panels?


----------



## ildigital

Thanks for the appreciation.


Vcook - the seats are modified Ikea's Poang: I've added 1" MDF side panels and I cut the arms from the original frame. Next step is adding the cup holders.


queendvd2 - the fabric frames on the sides and on the back are fixed with velcro over vertical beams screwed on the walls while on the ceiling the fabric is applied on the beams. The acoustic treatments are between the fabric and the walls and secured on this last ones. Fabric is a light velvet, suede like. You can see more details on the dedicated AVS thread or on my website: click on my signature.


----------



## Vcook




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ildigital* /forum/post/19367665
> 
> 
> Vcook - the seats are modified Ikea's Poang: I've added 1" MDF side panels and I cut the arms from the original frame. Next step is adding the cup holders.



So they no longer rock like a poang?


----------



## ildigital




> Quote:
> So they no longer rock like a poang?



Nope, but they are still very comfortable


----------



## zuluwalker




----------



## Art Sonneborn

one of the more interesting theaters around here. Not looking anything like everyone else. Nice work. Looks a bit like a bunker (no offense).











Art


----------



## ildigital

Art, thank you very much for your appreciation.


I agree: it looks a bit like a bunker.

Rich Harkness, on the dedicated thread, has stated the following: "It looks like the room is set up for an intensive movie experience with no distractions", and this is exactly the target of Utopia!


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ildigital* /forum/post/19373022
> 
> 
> I agree: it looks a bit like a bunker.
> 
> Rich Harkness, on the dedicated thread, has stated the following: "It looks like the room is set up for an intensive movie experience with no distractions", and this is exactly the target of Utopia!



Maximizing the suspension of disbelief is highly underrated, but in fact ought to be the primary goal of any theater. Glitz, glam, exit signs, product LEDs, all that does it remind you you're sitting in a theater, preventing total immersion into the intended experience.


Bravo Utopia!


----------



## Milt99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ildigital* /forum/post/19373022
> 
> 
> Art, thank you very much for your appreciation.
> 
> 
> I agree: it looks a bit like a bunker.
> 
> Rich Harkness, on the dedicated thread, has stated the following: "It looks like the room is set up for an intensive movie experience with no distractions", and this is exactly the target of Utopia!



I know it's your theater but I would suggest maybe calling it the Bauhaus Cinema.


----------



## ildigital

Roger, thank you for your comments and bravo too for your Deadwood Theater!


Milt99: maybe the next one


----------



## Theater_nut

Here are some pictures of mine. It is a hobby so I am also adding to it. Currently adding a HTPC.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...1&d=1287870327 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...1&d=1287870327 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...1&d=1287870327 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...1&d=1287870400 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attac...1&d=1287870400


----------



## R Harkness

Boy there are some stunning home theaters in this thread!


I forgot to contribute mine so here it is. It's a main floor living room converted for home theater, music listening, general entertainment/hanging out.




















During the day:











From outside front hallway:











Inside, facing screen (with curtains closing off room, screen was set to a small 16:9 size for this image):











I can pull curtains across most of the wall space to make it into a virtual bat-cave for watching movies. Great for immersion into the film.


It has automated 4-way masking so I can vary the image size/AR to my desire. You can click the links below my name to see masking shots of various image sizes, etc.


----------



## RestlessRealm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bracedeunos* /forum/post/19284572
> 
> 
> Horrible panoramic picture. Most of the goodies are behind this pic. Little room, lots of power.



Ummm....is that a great big shoe in the pic?


----------



## ildigital




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness* /forum/post/19379838
> 
> 
> I forgot to contribute mine so here it is. It's a main floor living room converted for home theater, music listening, general entertainment/hanging out.



Rich, what a great balance between living and dedicated HT room. Well done!


----------



## Fortinstheater

New guy here,with a small but cozy movie room.


----------



## cuzed2

I like it - The decorating theme and color choices fit together very well.


Congrats!


----------



## Rocko66

Here's my addition to the Thread.





































* 2nd Street Cinema *


----------



## inspector

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Fortinstheater* 
New guy here,with a small but cozy movie room.









































Nice HT...can you tell me where did you pick up those "NOW PLAYING AND COMING SOON" signs?


----------



## Drew_V

Here's my theater. Put the last finishing touches on the room on 10/10/10 (a date I can't possibly forget). A couple of before and after shots:


Screen wall before:












Screen wall after:













Rear wall before:












Rear wall after:













Other views:


----------



## inspector




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fortinstheater* /forum/post/19400193
> 
> 
> New guy here,with a small but cozy movie room.



Can you please tell me where you bought those "COMING SOON AND NOW PLAYING" signs???


----------



## Drew_V




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inspector* /forum/post/19687503
> 
> 
> can you please tell me where you bought those "coming soon and now playing" signs???





hint: Use the "private message" function and stop re-quoting posts with the same pictures every day.


----------



## inspector




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drew_V* /forum/post/19687852
> 
> 
> hint: Use the "private message" function and stop re-quoting posts with the same pictures every day.



I have used the PM and since when are you the thread monitor, huh pal?


----------



## chomperoni




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442* /forum/post/19759153
> 
> 
> Below are links to some amazing professional home theaters from the 2010, 2009 & 2008 CEDIA HGTV awards. These works of technological art (and others created by many AVS members) are inspiring and humbling all at the same time. Apparently there is no limit to the awe that great gobs of cash can buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> (The links should take you to a show with one slide for each theater. There is a link on each slide for additional pictures.)
> http://www.hgtvpro.com/hpro/photo_te...028888,00.html
> http://www.hgtvpro.com/hpro/photo_te...023902,00.html
> http://www.hgtvpro.com/hpro/photo_te...944953,00.html
> 
> 
> (This thread seemed like the logical place to post so I apologize if it is not. Also, I did a Forum search and couldn't find similar links so I apoligize if this is a repeat.)



Thanks, all I need to do now is win the lottery...


----------



## tbraden32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chomperoni* /forum/post/19759289
> 
> 
> Thanks, all I need to do now is win the lottery...



Mega Millions in Ohio....$355,000,000 this week.....OH YEAH what could you build with that?


----------



## Haps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zuluwalker* /forum/post/19370410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I could never do this. The first time my wife asks "so is that guy the killers brother" or some other inane question I'd be tempted to pull it off the wall and use it.


----------



## kbosch74

These are some impressive theaters. Does anyone know of a similar thread for finished basement living rooms/theaters? My desire is for a living room/great room with a heavy emphasis on theater rather than a dedicated theater room.


It could be just that most don't do this, but just thought I'd check. It may even be another website dedicated to basement finishing, kind of the AVSforum equivalent (but figure many of you might have those sites bookmarked). Thank you.


----------



## hanesian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kbosch74* /forum/post/19765387
> 
> 
> These are some impressive theaters. Does anyone know of a similar thread for finished basement living rooms/theaters? My desire is for a living room/great room with a heavy emphasis on theater rather than a dedicated theater room.
> 
> 
> It could be just that most don't do this, but just thought I'd check. It may even be another website dedicated to basement finishing, kind of the AVSforum equivalent (but figure many of you might have those sites bookmarked). Thank you.



You're in the Dedicated Theater Room forum. You'll have more luck finding something closer to what you want in the General Home Theater and Media/Game Room forum. Here's one thread there that might help get you started.


Good luck.


----------



## kbosch74

Thanks guys.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Haps* /forum/post/19763758
> 
> 
> I could never do this. The first time my wife asks "so is that guy the killers brother" or some other inane question I'd be tempted to pull it off the wall and use it.



I have to admit, I've been tempted myself. My In-laws LOVE to start talking in the beginning of a movie and ask each other "Who is that? What else did they do? I know that voice...that's not ----- is it?"...drive me crazy.


On the other hand I worry about the kids messing with it, so I plan to have it permantly closed when they are old enough. I know some Zombie Apocalypse nay-sayers will frown on the ruining of any weapon...but I must balance their well being and welfare vs. the repelling of an attack by the living dead.


----------



## design1stcode2nd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442* /forum/post/19759153
> 
> 
> Below are links to some amazing professional home theaters from the 2010, 2009 & 2008 CEDIA HGTV awards. These works of technological art (and others created by many AVS members) are inspiring and humbling all at the same time. Apparently there is no limit to the awe that great gobs of cash can buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> (The links should take you to a show with one slide for each theater. There is a link on each slide for additional pictures.)
> http://www.hgtvpro.com/hpro/photo_te...028888,00.html
> http://www.hgtvpro.com/hpro/photo_te...023902,00.html
> http://www.hgtvpro.com/hpro/photo_te...944953,00.html



Some interesting theaters, I just think a lot of them are over done. I'd like to see one theater that the theater is about the picture and nothing else. So a huge 2.40 screen and then blackness, ceiling, walls, floor and screenwall. Everything in front of peripheral sight of the last row is black. Behind that you could integrate some color and texture but otherwise when the movie is on you just have this floating picture that takes up as much of your vision as possible.


If I was a lotto winner this is the theater I would build, with more visually appealing spaces in the house for TV, game and casual watching and entertaining.


----------



## dododge

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DavidK442* 
Below are links to some amazing professional home theaters from the 2010, 2009 & 2008 CEDIA HGTV awards.
BTW #2 from the 2010 list is one of Dennis Erskine's projects .


----------



## tony123

Quote:

Originally Posted by *design1stcode2nd* 
Some interesting theaters, I just think a lot of them are over done. I'd like to see one theater that the theater is about the picture and nothing else. So a huge 2.40 screen and then blackness, ceiling, walls, floor and screenwall. Everything in front of peripheral sight of the last row is black. Behind that you could integrate some color and texture but otherwise when the movie is on you just have this floating picture that takes up as much of your vision as possible.


If I was a lotto winner this is the theater I would build, with more visually appealing spaces in the house for TV, game and casual watching and entertaining.
Most of us aren't Lotto winners.







If I could have a space that was absolutely and strictly for critical movie viewing (by myself), I might employ a purer concept. However, for the majority of spaces in this forum, I would caution giving up all aesthetic and particularly functional use of the room, in the name of technical accuracy. Would it be a less than perfect experience? maybe, but I could get very few people to enjoy the experience at all if it were a black vault.


----------



## design1stcode2nd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123* /forum/post/19799897
> 
> 
> Most of us aren't Lotto winners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could have a space that was absolutely and strictly for critical movie viewing (by myself), I might employ a purer concept. However, for the majority of spaces in this forum, I would caution giving up all aesthetic and particularly functional use of the room, in the name of technical accuracy. Would it be a less than perfect experience? maybe, but I could get very few people to enjoy the experience at all if it were a black vault.



True enough, I was speaking to the high end theaters where people are spending several $100k, it would be nice to see a theater dedicated to the viewing experience as opposed to a show piece.


When I eventually do one it won't be a coal bin either but then it has to be a part of the home decor as it's a small house (by today's standards).


----------



## SEARCH1990




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Boy there are some stunning home theaters in this thread!
> 
> 
> I forgot to contribute mine so here it is. It's a main floor living room converted for home theater, music listening, general entertainment/hanging out.
> 
> 
> During the day:
> 
> 
> From outside front hallway:
> 
> 
> Inside, facing screen (with curtains closing off room, screen was set to a small 16:9 size for this image):
> 
> 
> I can pull curtains across most of the wall space to make it into a virtual bat-cave for watching movies. Great for immersion into the film.
> 
> 
> It has automated 4-way masking so I can vary the image size/AR to my desire. You can click the links below my name to see masking shots of various image sizes, etc.



My wife loves your couch. Could you tell me where you got it


----------



## lenscape

Here is my Dream Theater with 11.2 Surround Sound:

























Berkline 12010


----------



## hanesian

Nice looking theater, lenscape. Whose is it?


I hope no one enters the room through that door right in front of the floor standing speaker.


----------



## lenscape




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hanesian* /forum/post/19930050
> 
> 
> Nice looking theater, lenscape. Whose is it?
> 
> 
> I hope no one enters the room through that door right in front of the floor standing speaker.



I built this theater back in 2008, but recently added the Berkline 12010 seats and the 11.2 surround sound with those floor standing speakers. We just use one side of the door, the other side stay closed all the times.

Thanks


----------



## hanesian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lenscape* /forum/post/19930146
> 
> 
> I built this theater back in 2008, but recently added the Berkline 12010 seats and the 11.2 surround sound with those floor standing speakers. We just use one side of the door, the other side stay closed all the times.
> 
> Thanks



Beautiful job - well done!


----------



## zuluwalker

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lenscape* 
I built this theater back in 2008, but recently added the Berkline 12010 seats and the 11.2 surround sound with those floor standing speakers. We just use one side of the door, the other side stay closed all the times.

Thanks
Great room! It looks fantastic, but I would love to hear the 11.2 in action!!!







I really enjoy the final look with those seats (Although I never saw it before them), I think they finish the room.


Anything you are still working on or waiting to complete still?


----------



## hlomax











Ticket booth window











ticket booth lit up










marquee lights off










marquee lights on..... stunning!










theater screen










theater seating for 9










theater sidewall and column










soffit w/ rust effect... WOW factor!!!


----------



## lenscape




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zuluwalker* /forum/post/19930816
> 
> 
> Great room! It looks fantastic, but I would love to hear the 11.2 in action!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoy the final look with those seats (Although I never saw it before them), I think they finish the room.
> 
> 
> Anything you are still working on or waiting to complete still?



Wow you are in Edmonton. I live in Calgary. I have three more projects to complete for this theater. Money and wife's permission is holding me back.

1) I'm going to start working on sound acoustics by making some 2x4 frame with OC703 throughout the walls.

2) Install Buttkicker for each seat.

3) The last thing I like to do is add stars on the ceiling using fiber inside black frame. It might take long time because it requires lot of manual work.


I'm glad that you liked my theater. Thanks


What kind of chair do you have in your theater?


----------



## Spiros_GR

Here is mine...


----------



## Spiros_GR




----------



## Spiros_GR




----------



## Spiros_GR




----------



## Spiros_GR




----------



## Spiros_GR




----------



## Spiros_GR

*Gear*


*Speakers:*Mirage Omnisat (7)

*Subwoofer:*Yamaha YST SW-160

*Sat:* Humax HDCI-2000, Nova, 1,20 dish

*BRp:*PS3 mkII 320gb

*AVR:*Yamaha RX-N600

*TV:*Panasonic TX-P42U20 1920x1080

*Projector:*Optoma HD70 "Honda F1 Racing edition"

*Screen:*Stewart VE-123"

*Cables:*HD Cable,Nordost,Oelbach,Supra,Mogami,Monster,Atlona,Cat5 & Cat6

*HTPC:* AMD Athlon II X2 250 3.00ghz, Asus M4N78Pro, Gigabyte 9600GT, OCZ 4GB ram, 1TB HDD


----------



## pfp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/15147196




I'm just amazed by this picture every time I see it.


----------



## vcrpro3

uhh...i'm jealous......


----------



## madurodave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spiros_GR* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is mine...



Very nice!


I wish I had more space ( and money)!


Looks great!


----------



## zuluwalker

*AVS is addictive and has ruined my spare time!!!*


Just when I am willing to accept my theater as finished...another guy's theater makes me want to do more...and again, and again...


So, I apologize for violating the clear destinction of "COMPLETED Theater".


But here I am again...



















Added Bass Traps and some accoustic panels, for absorption and some to help with diffusion (a little)


----------



## scl23enn4m3

Hey Spiros, what is that automatic lift doing behind your projector?


----------



## xzener




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lenscape* /forum/post/19929969



Media Browser right lenscape?? Is that the Malestrom theme?? Looks amazing. Have you dabbled with the new MBIntro's plugin (alpha testing) that Ebr has been working on?? Would really put the icing on your cake you got there. Nice looking theater I might add.


----------



## Spiros_GR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scl23enn4m3* /forum/post/20114527
> 
> 
> Hey Spiros, what is that automatic lift doing behind your projector?



awaiting for another projector,a full HD one and maybe 3D,as Optoma HD70 is enough for video games,tv program and dvd's...


----------



## Anthony*gw

xzener, if i'm not mistaken, that looks like XBMC (Night skin). I'm using that skin also, and it looks like he's using the wall view.


----------



## Anthony*gw

Oh, by the way, Awesome room lenscape.


----------



## IQ22

My theater has been done for about 15 months now and I've been meaning to come here and post some pics. As you'll see, it's downright basic compared to many of yours but given limited space/budget I'm quite happy with what I landed up with! Can't thank everyone here at AVS Forum enough for all the advice and information. It's amazing what you can learn at this site (and how it can destroy your free time)!


Apologize for some of the poor quality (I'm no photographer) and as you'll see the dog and my 3 daughters share the room (they've taken over the bottom few shelves of the wall unit with their games). Onto the geeky stuff:


Speakers: All from Aperion Audio (awesome company BTW)

L/R: 5Ts

C: 5C

Surrounds: 5DBs

Rears: 4BPs

Sub: 10B


Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR707

Projector: Panasonic PT-AE4000U

Screen: 120 inch 2.35:1, homemade thanks to AVSForum!

Media: 60GB PS3

Seating: Berkline Tangiers



































































Thanks again!


----------



## lenscape




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xzener* /forum/post/20114731
> 
> 
> Media Browser right lenscape?? Is that the Malestrom theme?? Looks amazing. Have you dabbled with the new MBIntro's plugin (alpha testing) that Ebr has been working on?? Would really put the icing on your cake you got there. Nice looking theater I might add.



I'm using XBMC night skin (one of my favorite skin) here. Thanks for your kind word.


----------



## lenscape




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony*gw* /forum/post/20121417
> 
> 
> xzener, if i'm not mistaken, that looks like XBMC (Night skin). I'm using that skin also, and it looks like he's using the wall view.



Anthony*gw, You are exactly right. One of my favorite XBMC skin...

I'm glad that you liked my theater..Thanks


----------



## Black Banshee

Been meaning to post on this thread, just now getting around to it...







































Includes a motorized center lifting console for two LCDs that are used for multiplayer gaming. Closed:











Open:











Equipment Room:


----------



## Iusteve

Absolutely stunning!! I rank you up among the top of what I have seen on AVS as far as my taste goes, great work!!


----------



## Bing

Amazing, Banshee!


----------



## elmalloc

My question on TVs that close for multiplayer, doesn't the audio get in the way of each other?


I have 2 360s on Live, once had them connected to two projectors. In 2 years only played 8 player games twice. Guess I need more friends.. =(


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My question on TVs that close for multiplayer, doesn't the audio get in the way of each other?
> 
> 
> I have 2 360s on Live, once had them connected to two projectors. In 2 years only played 8 player games twice. Guess I need more friends.. =(



Thats where 2 pair of turtle beaches come in handy


----------



## Black Banshee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *elmalloc* /forum/post/20142402
> 
> 
> My question on TVs that close for multiplayer, doesn't the audio get in the way of each other?
> 
> 
> I have 2 360s on Live, once had them connected to two projectors. In 2 years only played 8 player games twice. Guess I need more friends.. =(



Nope! If anything the additional explosions make it more realistic..


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Black Banshee* /forum/post/20142860
> 
> 
> Nope! If anything the additional explosions make it more realistic..



My thinking exactly. What a perfect space for a small group to play call of duty together


----------



## cuzed2

AMAZING - awesome design and execution!

I tip my hat to you - well done !!!


----------



## ildigital

Hi Lance,

great work and great look. Really love your “light-tubes” columns!


----------



## sukumar

Thanks for posting awesome theaters. Some of home theater photos contain black color below screen and some times ceiling. Are they using black paint or velvet cloth.


Based on information from forums, I decided to make ceiling and back of screen black and rest dark brown paint to get maximum brightness. Trying to find options available to make it black.


----------



## youthman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sukumar* /forum/post/20162207
> 
> 
> Some of home theater photos contain black color below screen and some times ceiling. Are they using black paint or velvet cloth.
> 
> 
> Based on information from forums, I decided to make ceiling and back of screen black and rest dark brown paint to get maximum brightness. Trying to find options available to make it black.



I painted my ceiling black. I highly recommend it. I eventually painted my air vents as well (not shown in the photo below). Makes for a very clean look and really helps to darken the room even more for movie time.


----------



## tbraden32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Black Banshee* /forum/post/20142860
> 
> 
> Nope! If anything the additional explosions make it more realistic..




Black,


what were your final dimensions of the room and also, the pictures are really dark...you have any shots with the lights on?


Is that two rows of 4 seats, hard to see with those pictures....stunning room though.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442* /forum/post/20141876
> 
> 
> I second the positive responses. Wow! And two LCD's for multiplayer. I would never have to hear my kids scream "You're screen peaking!" again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job.



So true! So true!


Amazing work on the lift!


----------



## DemonGT

question:


iv noticed alot of people paint the wall with the screen on it black, why is this?


----------



## dc_pilgrim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DemonGT* /forum/post/20175466
> 
> 
> question:
> 
> 
> iv noticed alot of people paint the wall with the screen on it black, why is this?



Good for contrast levels on the screen. Also good so that when the lights go down your field of vision is consumed by the screen, no distractions.


----------



## Brad Horstkotte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sukumar* /forum/post/20162207
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting awesome theaters. Some of home theater photos contain black color below screen and some times ceiling. Are they using black paint or velvet cloth.



Ceilings are usually painted; screen walls are usually fabric.


----------



## homeincontrol

Theater Equipment:


Screen: Dragon Fly 120" - 1.2 gain

Projector: Panasonic PT-AE4000U

Seating: (7) Black Leather Recliners

Audio: Onkyo TX-NR3007 operating 9.2 surround mode

Speakers: Episode HT650 at LF, CTR, RF

Speakers: Episode ES 700 Series at Surrounds and Rears

Speakers: Episode 500 Series at Left High and Right High

Subs: Episode 12" 300 watt (2)

BluRay: Sony 400 Disc

Cable: HD Cable DVR

Stream: Netflix Roku Player

Lighting: HAI UPB Lighting with 7 loads and room controller

Control: HAI Omni Touch 10p Touchscreen (10")

Automation: HAI Omni Pro II, HAI Home Theater Extender, Linkys Router

Rack: SnapAV Strong Rack

Features: Fiber Optic Starlight above center lighting fixture

Dimensions: 22' X 14'


----------



## tbraden32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homeincontrol* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Theater Equipment:
> 
> 
> Screen: Dragon Fly 120" - 1.2 gain
> 
> Projector: Panasonic PT-AE4000U
> 
> Seating: (7) Black Leather Recliners
> 
> Audio: Onkyo TX-NR3007 operating 9.2 surround mode
> 
> Speakers: Episode HT650 at LF, CTR, RF
> 
> Speakers: Episode ES 700 Series at Surrounds and Rears
> 
> Speakers: Episode 500 Series at Left High and Right High
> 
> Subs: Episode 12" 300 watt (2)
> 
> BluRay: Sony 400 Disc
> 
> Cable: HD Cable DVR
> 
> Stream: Netflix Roku Player
> 
> Lighting: HAI UPB Lighting with 7 loads and room controller
> 
> Control: HAI Omni Touch 10p Touchscreen (10")
> 
> Automation: HAI Omni Pro II, HAI Home Theater Extender, Linkys Router
> 
> Rack: SnapAV Strong Rack
> 
> Features: Fiber Optic Starlight above center lighting fixture



WOW...! That looks extremely nice. Was it a DIY?


----------



## tbraden32

^^^what are the room dimensions too?


----------



## pfp

Quote:

Originally Posted by *homeincontrol* 
Theater Equipment:


Screen: Dragon Fly 120" - 1.2 gain

Projector: Panasonic PT-AE4000U

Seating: (7) Black Leather Recliners

Audio: Onkyo TX-NR3007 operating 9.2 surround mode

Speakers: Episode HT650 at LF, CTR, RF

Speakers: Episode ES 700 Series at Surrounds and Rears

Speakers: Episode 500 Series at Left High and Right High

Subs: Episode 12" 300 watt (2)

BluRay: Sony 400 Disc

Cable: HD Cable DVR

Stream: Netflix Roku Player

Lighting: HAI UPB Lighting with 7 loads and room controller

Control: HAI Omni Touch 10p Touchscreen (10")

Automation: HAI Omni Pro II, HAI Home Theater Extender, Linkys Router

Rack: SnapAV Strong Rack

Features: Fiber Optic Starlight above center lighting fixture
That is one beautiful room.


----------



## homeincontrol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbraden32* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> WOW...! That looks extremely nice. Was it a DIY?



Yes, completed as part of basement finish over about 18 months.


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homeincontrol* /forum/post/20187257
> 
> 
> yes, completed as part of basement finish over about 18 months.



wow...


Wow!!!


----------



## scl23enn4m3

Nice job homeincontrol! Is that a rug over (granite?) tiles? Or a tile border around carpet?


----------



## homeincontrol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scl23enn4m3* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Nice job homeincontrol! Is that a rug over (granite?) tiles? Or a tile border around carpet?



Granite tiles border carpet


----------



## chainsaw12117




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *homeincontrol* /forum/post/20185820



awesome


----------



## i_want_that

homeincontrol


one of the cleaner HT's i've seen. reply appeals to my neat, orderly, symmetric, and detailed senses. I'd like more close ups so I can steal a bunch of ideas ... wall treatments, etc.


----------



## alex014

Hi homeincontrol. Your theater looks awesome. Would you mind telling me what color paint you used. Thanks


----------



## kezug

Wow, both Black Banshee and homeincontrol, very nice jobs on the room. Wow...just WOW!


You guys should also be posting your rooms to the various "show me threads" as your rooms, IMHO, will be inspiring to others.


----------



## homeincontrol

Quote:

Originally Posted by *alex014*
Hi homeincontrol. Your theater looks awesome. Would you mind telling me what color paint you used. Thanks
Paint is bear rug from Behr paints with flat finish.


----------



## Black Banshee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tbraden32* /forum/post/20165148
> 
> 
> Black,
> 
> 
> what were your final dimensions of the room and also, the pictures are really dark...you have any shots with the lights on?
> 
> 
> Is that two rows of 4 seats, hard to see with those pictures....stunning room though.



Final room dimensions about 28' x 13.5'. Front row is motorized black leather Berklines, rear row is a black leather sectional (to wrap around the LCD gaming console).


Will try to take some more "lit" pictures this weekend.


----------



## jdanforth

That's a beautiful installation, homeincontrol. Kudos!


----------



## homeincontrol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdanforth* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful installation, homeincontrol. Kudos!



Thanks, I appreciate all of the great comments.


----------



## JeffreyJonesBSME

Here is my 12 X 15 theater that I designed and built myself about 3 years ago. I never did get to replace the carpet with something that matched the decor. Behind the screen wall is a window that I covered. All three front speakers are mounted on the wall above and to the sides of the 110 inch screen. The speaker cloth in the rear hides the in wall speakers on the sides and the subwoofer in the equipment room. The only equipment you see in this room is the projector. This house is now for sale and my future theater will be 19 X 32 seating at least 12. I'm planning on having a 150 inch audio transparent screen.


This theater can get really hot. Has anyone found a good way to prevent this? I don't know if heat will be a problem in a 19 X 32 foot room with the equipment in a different room.


Tell me what you think.

http://img580.imageshack.us/i/21116481f01111.jpg/ 

http://img508.imageshack.us/i/21116481g01111.jpg/


----------



## Iusteve

Great space, tell me where is zionsville? I am in northern Indiana and there are a TON of us Hoosiers on here. Since the house is for sale what kind of feedback both negative and/or positive are you getting for having a dedicated theater in your house?


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Great looking room homeincontrol, with some very cool accents (granite tile border, ceiling chadelier (?) thing, acoustic panels on double doors.


----------



## JeffreyJonesBSME




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/20323246
> 
> 
> Great space, tell me where is zionsville? I am in northern Indiana and there are a TON of us Hoosiers on here. Since the house is for sale what kind of feedback both negative and/or positive are you getting for having a dedicated theater in your house?




Zionsville is a suburb of Indianapolis on the NW side. I can be downtown Indy in about 20 minutes. The house was just put on the market a few days ago so we haven't gotten any feedback yet. The space is really a bedroom that I converted, so it could always become a bedroom again. We've advertised the house as 5 bedrooms, with one being the theater. I plan on having a recorded Colts game playing in the theater during showings. I don't think the theater will raise the value of the home, but it will definately make it rememberable. I'm including all of the built in speakers and the projector, so someone will be able to move in and only need a little equipment to have it ready to go.


----------



## Imatk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *artbypaul* /forum/post/16819645
> 
> 
> I might as well add my "finished" theater to the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little ornate? Yes...But I was going for a 1930's classic Movie Palace or an Opera House theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in progress photo of the side wall panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul



This reminds me of the El Capitan in Hollywood! Nice


----------



## GI Joe Sixpack

Hmm. Don't they call that style Rococo? Sure looks the same to me.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rococo


----------



## mdpeterman

This is my friends and my hobby project. Always evolving.


























































Yes, there is a urinal in the bathroom.


----------



## Iusteve

Would love to see more of this space maybe with some pics that arent blurry?! Looks very cool


----------



## GoCaboNow

NICE, I always wanted a urinal.


----------



## mdpeterman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/20374129
> 
> 
> Would love to see more of this space maybe with some pics that arent blurry?! Looks very cool



I'll get you more pics of the space. I just took those shots with my iPhone real quick. I'll get out my real camera and get some better quality shots.


----------



## HSchmit

Very cool theater, mdpeterman!

What speakers are you using for your fronts?


----------



## tony123

See, that makes me want to add more "fun" to my "classy" look.


----------



## femi

wow mdpeterman that is really nice


----------



## arc trooper

heres mine... not DONE but done...

http://s27.photobucket.com/albums/c1...PER/theaterv3/


----------



## cameltrophy24

I'm about ashamed to show mine after seeing a lot of these on here...Just got mine done a few weeks ago. Nothing fancy.


----------



## jayn_j




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cameltrophy24* /forum/post/20401219
> 
> 
> I'm about ashamed to show mine after seeing a lot of these on here...Just got mine done a few weeks ago. Nothing fancy.



Nice. It is clean and to the point. You have nothing to apologize about. I think that too often we focus on the over the top theaters and ignore the ones that most of us build and enjoy.


----------



## cameltrophy24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayn_j* /forum/post/20401312
> 
> 
> Nice. It is clean and to the point. You have nothing to apologize about. I think that too often we focus on the over the top theaters and ignore the ones that most of us build and enjoy.



Thanks. I appreciate that. I've been working on it off and on since the end of January. Me and my fiance just purchased our first home together at the first of January, and this is a gift to myself for our wedding. We are getting married in July of this year. I enjoy more than she does. But she still enjoys it.


----------



## MattPutt

Here is my room. I'd say it is completed. However upgrading the equipment is never done and never know what I will come up with next. Definitely not as well thought out and well put together as most of the spaces on here but I am proud with what I have.

*Screen Wall*


















*Beverage Station*









*Seating Wall*









*Looking In*










It is what it is. Hopefully in the near future I will be able to change the layout of the room to lengthwise. Oh and painting......


----------



## MattPutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442* /forum/post/20405759
> 
> 
> Looks like you have some nice audio gear there. What projector is that? An Optoma HD66? Being a common living space the best bang for the dollar upgrade probably isn't an option...a few buckets of dark colored paint. Love your Starship Enterprise and Warbird by the way. Where did you find them? Not a full fledged Trekkie but have enjoyed the franchise since I first watched the reruns in the early 80's.
> 
> I checked out your linked build thread. Had to laugh at the neatly arrange armful of remotes. I was in excatly the same boat, including the Lultron light dimmer and PS3 Blutooth remotes until I picked up a Blu-link VP3700. It is the first reasonably priced remote ($50) that I know of capable of both IR and Blue-tooth for the PS3. No, it doesn't have a "Receiver" button or a backlight, but it can learn all your audio functions and the bottons are laid out well enough that you can find the common ones in the dark.
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting.




Thanks David


Projector is the Optoma HD65. Been very pleased with it for what it is. I purchased it brand new back in '09 for $500 so I got a steal for it. I do plan to paint the room sometime down the road. Im sure the difference is immensely, I just have a hard time spending close to $300-$400 in paint when I can put that money towards upgrading equipment. Being only 22 years old I don't know to much about Star Trek







however my father is a big time Star Trek nerd and had a huge collection while I was growing up. He's over it now, so most of the stuff is in storage. He came by the house one night and he offered me some stuff to put in my room. For me to get these was a nice treat, when I was younger I was barely allowed to even look at the collection he had. Anyways those two models are the only ones that interested me and are actually pretty nice models. I do plan on to get the Harmony 1100 (again) sometime soon. I had one but it was faulty and the company I purchased it from was a pain to deal with. I just decided to get my money back and never did re purchase it.


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattPutt* /forum/post/20404165
> 
> 
> Here is my room. I'd say it is completed. However upgrading the equipment is never done and never know what I will come up with next. Definitely not as well thought out and well put together as most of the spaces on here but I am proud with what I have.



I really like that brown funny shaped chair, where did you get it? And I have to ask, Dont the wrinkles in the bottom of your screen drive you crazy?*



*I see the bottle of Jim Beam is nearly empty so maybe after enough of that you dont notice them


----------



## MattPutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Iusteve* /forum/post/20405901
> 
> 
> I really like that brown funny shaped chair, where did you get it? And I have to ask, Dont the wrinkles in the bottom of your screen drive you crazy?*
> 
> 
> 
> *I see the bottle of Jim Beam is nearly empty so maybe after enough of that you dont notice them










Haha yeah that bottle does help a lot with a lot of things. The chaise I got from my mother as she didn't want it, so living close to them I got the cast off







I don't sit in it at all, but it is a pretty popular go to chair when I have friends or family over. And I wish I could tell you where she got it from but I have no idea.


As for the wrinkles, they drive me crazy when I walk into the room and walk out. But surprisingly when the projector is on they are hardly noticeable. I acquired those wrinkles from moving. I have had the screen down numerous times to fix it but as you can tell I have had huge success removing them...


----------



## jayn_j




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MattPutt* /forum/post/20405892
> 
> 
> I do plan to paint the room sometime down the road. Im sure the difference is immensely, I just have a hard time spending close to $300-$400 in paint when I can put that money towards upgrading equipment.



Interesting thought. Personally, I found that on the video side, painting the room made the biggest difference, and that $150 worth of paint probably saved me $1500 in screen/projector upgrades. I guess I would consider the paint as part of the equipment instead of decor.


The other thing I noticed was those bright blue lights on the subs and amp. Those would drive me crazy. I have a Velodyne with a bright power light up front. I solved the problem by cutting a small square of heavily tinted film and taping it over the indicator. I can still see the light, but it no longer glares in my eyes.


BTW, I like the setup. It looks like a comfortable room for viewing.


----------



## MattPutt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jayn_j* /forum/post/20408379
> 
> 
> The other thing I noticed was those bright blue lights on the subs and amp. Those would drive me crazy. I have a Velodyne with a bright power light up front. I solved the problem by cutting a small square of heavily tinted film and taping it over the indicator. I can still see the light, but it no longer glares in my eyes.



Thanks jayn_j


The lights from the subs are what bother me the most! The amp isn't that much of a distraction. I do plan to put the amp in the cabinet once I add fans in it. I do like the idea of tinted film! I have tried black electrical tape but never could see when they are both on. I know when they are on because I can hear them lol but just something that bothers me if I can't see that they are actually on.


----------



## mdpeterman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HSchmit* /forum/post/20378863
> 
> 
> Very cool theater, mdpeterman!
> 
> What speakers are you using for your fronts?



Sorry for the delayed response!


The fronts are M&K S-150THX's.

The theatre uses the whole M&K 150 THX Speaker system. (S-150THX's for the fronts, S-150ACTHX for the center, and 4 SS-150THX's for the surrounds. Also have 2 of the MX-350 THX subs.)


----------



## Seegs108




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mdpeterman* /forum/post/20408691
> 
> 
> Sorry for the delayed response!
> 
> 
> The fronts are M&K S-150THX's.



Love the S-150s. I've had mine for years. They're hard to find these days, though.


----------



## mdpeterman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Seegs108* /forum/post/20408723
> 
> 
> Love the S-150s. I've had mine for years. They're hard to find these days, though.



Yes they are. Had these for many years and love them.


----------



## R Harkness

MattPutt,


As people here have pointed out: You could spend $150 on darker paint and reap benefits you'd have to pay $2,000 for upgrading your projector. Room has that much influence on the image. In fact, if you keep a white screen in such a light colored room and you DO spend a bunch of money some day to upgrade your projector, you will likely have some trouble actually getting the performance from the projector you actually paid for.


The first room I set my JVC RS20 projector in was small and light colored. It did not look like the high end projected image this projector is noted for. Now that it's in a room with controlled light reflections the image looks like a million bucks.


Another option if you won't paint your room is going for a gray screen. That can help preserve some contrast to some degree, certainly better than a white screen.


----------



## bcarswell

how do you attach the cloth to the colums and walls


----------



## JLoh

Photos attached of our recently completed theater. Enjoy!


Some notable items:
All walls covered in fabric on top of 3/4 inch foam core with polished nickel stud accents
All speakers concealed in the ceiling (Triad Inceiling Speakers Silver Monitor Series)
Custom Motioncraft powered theater seats
Sony VPL-VW90ES projector
110 inch Stewart Luxus Screenwall Firehawk G3
Sunfire True EQ 12 Signature subwoofer
Pioneer Elite VSX-33 receiver
Cinepro Mk-5 multichannel amplifier
Home Theatre Master MX 980 customized remote
Lutron Grafik Eye light control
Ultralink Powergrid PGX-500 power conditioner
Apple TV
Playstation 3
Wii
Cisco cable box

Merlin VSM-M speakers
Music Reference RM-200 amplifier with vintage Tung-sol KT88 tubes
Audio Aero Capitole Signature CD player
VPI Scout turntable with Dynavector XV1s
Cardas Golden Reference cables


----------



## thenish03

JLoh, nice room. Can you give the dimensions of it?


----------



## JLoh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thenish03* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> JLoh, nice room. Can you give the dimensions of it?




Not a big room.


17.5 feet long x 14 ft wide x 6.8 ft high


Lack of ceiling height was an issue. Back riser has two steps and brings the seats up 10 inches, but probably could have used a couple more inches. Seat backs are 43 inches high. Challenge was creating enough headroom between the projector and the viewers in the back middle.


Hope that helps.


----------



## homeincontrol

Nice work! All elements work nice together. Love your style!


----------



## JukeBox360

I need a job that can make me enough money as seen in here lol


----------



## npc2396

I finally finshed my theater.


Specifics:

20' wide x 17' deep x 7'2" tall

Double 5/8" drwall with green glue, decoupled framing and communicating doors.

(5) Berkline 12003

(8) Vicenza Rockers

JVC RS40 Projector

132" diagonal Seymour Center Stage XD Screen with CIW masking panels

Acoustimac 4" panels back lighted with rope lighting. Acoustimac DMD Fabric around screen.


----------



## npc2396

Here's the first screen shot. I also did shelving between the doors for DVD storage.


----------



## youthman

Sweet looking room npc. I really like the rope lighting behind the acoustic panels. I've never seen that done before. Very nice touch.


----------



## tjambro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youthman* /forum/post/20707544
> 
> 
> sweet looking room npc. I really like the rope lighting behind the acoustic panels. I've never seen that done before. Very nice touch.



+1


----------



## tjambro

Finished about 6 months ago, my 2nd theater build:


Details:

Purpose built (sound proof) basement theater with lobby and arcade
Theater is 12'x19'x7'3 not including 2' behind screen and 6' behind that (IB sub chamber)
Room within a room - new walls and ceiling rafters
3 layers of 5/8 DW with 55 gallons of GG in between, walls and ceiling
Communicating doors from lobby to theater with no door knobs
2 spring loaded doors and 1 commercial door arm to overcome air pressure
Deadvent in arcade (supply) and deadvent in furnace room (return)
Additional 8" exhaust fan in equipment room to overcome heat issues
SeymourAV Center Stage XD AT screen 127" scope format
Panamorph U480 A-lens
JVC RS20
DIY "Khanspires" LCR and "InKhanNeato" surrounds
Four FiCar 18" IB3 subs in "Jimmy Hoffa room" behind screen
Carvin HD1800 proaudio amp for IB subs (900wpc into 2 ohms)
Emotiva UMC-1 pre/pro and UPA-7 amp
Popcornhour A-210 with YAMJ Jukebox, media on DIY Unraid server
Oppo Bluray player
7 commercial theater seats from Stargate Cinema
Back lit poster boxes in lobby and arcade
Popcorn machine in lobby
3 cheapie 1080P LCD panels on theater back wall, lobby and bathroom for uninterrupted movie viewing

















Door to lobby (bottom of basement steps)










Popcorn machine and fridge under lobby monitor guarded by Frodo










Lobby posters










Laura Craft enticing you to enter through the communicating doors to theater










Backside of lobby door seen above










Equipment rack in lobby with doors closed










Equipment rack with doors opened




























Bad picture of backwall and PJ box



















Arcade










Xbox360 driving cabinet in arcade










Future home of a standup arcade cabinet in arcade


----------



## DaveBoswell

My family's home theater as of Mar 2011. Very cozy for our family of 3. Room is 13' wide by about 18' deep and is sound isolated - all construction work by myself and wife 2 years ago. Upgraded a whole bunch of gear, went to wall mounted instead of tower speakers for space and clean look issues, and pre wired the whole room for 7.2 (now wishing I'd done 7.4 .

*Audio:*

Anthem AV50V Pre Processor

Anthem MCA50 5-channel Amplifier (L/C/R/RS/LS)

Anthem PVA5 5-channel Amplifier (LR/RR/Zone 2 R/Zone 2 L in Living Room)

Paradigm Reference Studio Esprit L/C/R

Paradigm Reference Studio ADP-590 LS/RS/LR/RR

Paradigm Reference Seismic 12 Subwoofer

*Video:*

Anthem LTX500v (JVC RS20 re-badge)

Carada 2.40:1 (108" wide) Screen

*Sources:*

Panasonic BD-30 BluRay

Toshiba HD-A2 HDDVD

Panasonic DVD

Motorola HD PVR

xbox 360

HTPC Media Server (Silverstone + Intel i5-760/ATI)

*Misc:*

Harmony One Remote

Mid Atlantic Slide Out Rack

ColorFacts and Spider Colororimeter for Video

Room EQ Wizard for Audio Measurement

ETF for Audio

*Future Enhancements Planned:*

Set up iTouch for whole house music control

Upgrade PVR

Upgrade BD player and remove DVD Player

Front Sound absorption and blackout wall

Side, back walls, and ceiling acoustic diffusion panels

Hush box for projector

Built ins on right side for bookshelves, hide the electrical panel door while I'm at it

Second (third, and fourth sub?)

Anamorphic Lens

*The Graveyard*:

Sharp 10000 DLP Projector

Sony HS10 LCD Projector

Toshiba 50" CRT Rear Projection HDTV

Sony 32" TV

Toshiba 28" TV

NAD Receiver

Pioneer Dolby Pro-Logic Receiver

Yamaha Dolby Pro-Logic Receiver

Harmon Kardon Dolby 5.1 Receiver

Denon Dolby 5.1 4800 Receiver

Behringher FeedBack Pro (DSP for Sub EQ "the old fashioned way")

Castle 5.0 Speaker Set

Paradigm Monitor 7 5.0 Speaker Set

Mirage 12" Subwoofer

Mitsubishi S-VHS Player

Sony LaserDisc Player

Dual 5000 Turntable

NAD CD Player

Sony CD Carousel


Dave


----------



## cuzed2

Very Nice, Clean !!


I see you like the Anthem products


----------



## kevin g.

Dave,

Could you post how you have your Paradigm's bracketed to the wall?

I have some Focus B's And CC270 that are really quite heavy. I am not really interested in drilling holes in them. Just curious how you did your monitors. As stated very clean and tidy looking, I like it!


----------



## DaveBoswell

Kevin, the paradigms come with their own wall mounts so no need to drill into speakers.

And yes I'm a big fan of paradigm and anthem - they're built right here in my neck of the woods


----------



## Ronzai

Hi All,


Now that I am basically finished I thought I would add a few shots of my theater room. It is a 14' X 21' x 8' room with a nook off to the side at the back where a pseudo bar is.


The room is finished in shades of blue with the oak woodwork stained a custom blue based on the dark blue of the ceiling. The room took me about a year working weekends and the odd evening starting from an undeveloped basement.


Thanks for looking.

Ron


----------



## tzakiel

Ronzai, looks great! Similar to my theater's color and feeling. However I need to work on some things still... yours looks great! Love the screen lights.


----------



## Ronzai

Thanks for the kudos.


I was surprised how easy it was to convince my wife on the colours. It gets pretty dark in there when the lights go down. I saw many others where peeps have put the pots above the screen and liked it also so did it. I have the lights on a couple of Lutron IR dimmers so people think it's cool when the lights dim to off at the start of the flick with the push of a remote button. Then at the end another button push and the lights come on just a bit for people to see without blinding them.


Thanks again.

Ron


----------



## Shift

I really enjoyed all your theaters that were shared!! It really keeps me very motivated to proceed to my new HT project which is going to happen here very shortly.


Thanks all for sharing!!


----------



## Chris_Holmes

Here is mine whcih I've been enjoying for the past 6 months. There is a thread about it buried in this section somewhere... 

Basics:

All DIY except the carpet.

Panasonic AE4000 PJ

Yamaha 7.1 receiver

Paradigm speakers (Monitor 3, ADP 100 sides, mini monitor rear, CC150?? front)

Sony BluRay

Posters are diffusers with printed (Spoonflower) artwork.


Before seating:




















With seating and posters.


The entry door was salvaged from the front of the house during the reno.


----------



## Roger Dressler

Mr. Holmes,


Any relation to Mike? Someone really knows their stuff in doing a home reno. Just love the clean and elegant design. I don't care what anybody says







Very nicely executed!


Hey, that might be an idea for another HGTV series: "Holmes Theater Inspection"!


----------



## Ronzai

Very nice room Mr. Holmes,


I really like the stone work. I was considering doing some of it as well. I like your back row seating bar. The colours are nice, clean and work well together.


Ron


----------



## eb50

very jealous of your huge rooms guys. i went from a great 15x17 room in my condo (but hated the neighbors and everything else about condo life) and moved into a house.


now my theater is 9x13. i feel pretty restricted, especially with the theather seat setup


----------



## domz777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ifor* /forum/post/15143304
> 
> 
> one we did for a customer.



Holy Crap! Who was your customer? Bill Gates?


----------



## damelon




----------



## qx56

3 months of work all diy but the carpet. Started with a totally unfinished basement. Room is 14x22.5. screen is 135inch diag. Two rows and a third row bar. I will try to get better pics having a hard time getting them to look like the room really does. It was a long road but is so nice to have done.


----------



## JeffreyJonesBSME




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qx56* /forum/post/21227153
> 
> 
> 3 months of work all diy but the carpet. Started with a totally unfinished basement. Room is 14x22.5. screen is 135inch diag. Two rows and a third row bar. I will try to get better pics having a hard time getting them to look like the room really does. It was a long road but is so nice to have done.



Very nice. My current theater is small a seats 4. It gets really hot, in the room, due to the projector heat. My new home will have a theater similar in size to yours. Have you found the room gets hot, or did you do anything special for the HVAC in the room? How are you controlling your equipment? I love the bar idea for the rear. Nice way to do the DVD and equipment nooks. Tell us more about the stage and how it is constructed to hide your speakers.


----------



## Mike Garrett




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffreyJonesBSME* /forum/post/21227573
> 
> 
> Very nice. My current theater is small a seats 4. It gets really hot, in the room, due to the projector heat. My new home will have a theater similar in size to yours. Have you found the room gets hot, or did you do anything special for the HVAC in the room? How are you controlling your equipment? I love the bar idea for the rear. Nice way to do the DVD and equipment nooks. Tell us more about the stage and how it is constructed to hide your speakers.



Often times people do not realize how much heat the equipment and people generate in a theater. Locating as much equipment out side of the room helps, but you will still need increased cooling. Often times you need cooling even in the winter.


----------



## JeffreyJonesBSME




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AV Science Sales 5* /forum/post/21227921
> 
> 
> Often times people do not realize how much heat the equipment and people generate in a theater. Locating as much equipment out side of the room helps, but you will still need increased cooling. Often times you need cooling even in the winter.



Any advice for a DIYer on how to control the heat in a HT room? I realize expensive HVAC options exist. I was wondering it I installed a quiet exhaust fan (near the projector, I keep all of my other equipment in a separate room), if this would keep the room at a more steady temperature. This would bring in air from outside of the room and deposit it somewhere else (outside, attic or another room).


----------



## Tom Bley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffreyJonesBSME* /forum/post/21228269
> 
> 
> Any advice for a DIYer on how to control the heat in a HT room? I realize expensive HVAC options exist. I was wondering it I installed a quiet exhaust fan (near the projector, I keep all of my other equipment in a separate room), if this would keep the room at a more steady temperature. This would bring in air from outside of the room and deposit it somewhere else (outside, attic or another room).



You have to take into consideration the people in the room as well and not just equipment. I think each person puts out 5,000 btu's at rest. Yes, you could use a couple fans and exchange the air. One to supply air into the room and one for exhaust.


----------



## jelloslug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffreyJonesBSME* /forum/post/21228269
> 
> 
> Any advice for a DIYer on how to control the heat in a HT room? I realize expensive HVAC options exist. I was wondering it I installed a quiet exhaust fan (near the projector, I keep all of my other equipment in a separate room), if this would keep the room at a more steady temperature. This would bring in air from outside of the room and deposit it somewhere else (outside, attic or another room).



My theater has an 10" main return and two 6" supply lines. These lines are plumed to the rest of the upstairs air handler and I have found that if I just set the fan control on the thermostat to "on" rather than "auto" I don't even have to adjust the temperature at all.


----------



## jelloslug

The key is to keep the air moving and mix it with the air in the rest of the house/zone. My room has negative pressure and is fairly air tight so I don't have any issue getting the air out of the room.


----------



## jelloslug




----------



## GPowers

Now that is a different style of theater!


----------



## SKINSnCANES

Nice theater. Do you enjoy the theater seats or do you wish you had seats that reclined with foot rests?


----------



## manthatsnice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SKINSnCANES* /forum/post/21247222
> 
> 
> Nice theater. Do you enjoy the theater seats or do you wish you had seats that reclined with foot rests?



They do recline. He built them himself. Check out the link in his sig.


----------



## Iusteve




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SKINSnCANES* /forum/post/21247222
> 
> 
> Nice theater. Do you enjoy the theater seats or do you wish you had seats that reclined with foot rests?



LMAO!!!


Yes he wishes they reclined AND had footrests and that is why they do.


----------



## mhypolite




mct123 said:


> A few shots of my completed theater. Epson 1080UB projector, 120" 2.35 Carada Criterion BW, Denon 2808ci receiver, PS3, Toshiba HD DVD, M&K speakers, Paradigm Servo 15 sub, Harmony 880 remote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of Chairs did you use in your theater?


----------



## mct123

They are the Dolphin Star 44" high back seats, purchased from Midwest Theater seating.


----------



## dogone

Awesome theaters in this thread!...here is my "almost" finished theater...


----------



## RPA

Here's my build. 95% done, just waiting on Santa to drop off my acoustic panels from ATS!!


----------



## ildigital

Great theaters in this last period! All looks really good.


jelloslug: your chairs are really awesome! Great work! And nice theater too.


----------



## Iusteve




dogone said:


> Awesome theaters in this thread!...here is my "almost" finished theater...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any issues with light reflecting onto your ceiling with your screen directly against it?


----------



## trek737




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RPA* /forum/post/21261429
> 
> 
> Here's my build. 95% done, just waiting on Santa to drop off my acoustic panels from ATS!!



You did a great job with your theater!







I can see you made good use of your space. In your tray portion of your ceiling is it just paint or some other kind of surface?... A cool original look...

Congratulations! Very nice indeed!


----------



## dogone




Iusteve said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dogone* /forum/post/21260748
> 
> 
> Awesome theaters in this thread!...here is my "almost" finished theater...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any issues with light reflecting onto your ceiling with your screen directly against it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really...There is a bit of light reflecting, but it doesn't bother me or seem to bother anyone else. No one else has mentioned it while watching a flick. I would like to eventually put black fabric panels on the entire ceiling...which I'm sure would help with that. If you look in my theater build thread, you can see some screen shots in there with the room almost completely dark...I think I might have had the wall sonce lights on low.
> 
> 
> Chuck.
Click to expand...


----------



## RPA

Hi Trek737,


Thank you very much, it was a blast to build. The "under-soffit" material is Celtic cloth from Dazian, same as the screen wall panels.


Here's a better picture with a little more light.











RPA


----------



## manthatsnice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RPA* /forum/post/21265060
> 
> 
> Hi Trek737,
> 
> 
> Thank you very much, it was a blast to build. The "under-soffit" material is Celtic cloth from Dazian, same as the screen wall panels.
> 
> 
> Here's a better picture with a little more light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RPA



I believe he's talking about the upper part of your ceiling. It looks like a faux finish or something as the rope light illuminates it. I'm curious as well. It looks great.


Thanks,

Cory


----------



## RPA

Oops...my bad...not enough coffee this morning.


Yes, it's the normal textured ceiling done by the drywall guy. Nothing fancy as someday hope to put in a star ceiling. The long exposure on the photo makes the rope light brighter than it really is. Ceiling color is Espresso Bean from HD.


----------



## cuzed2

RPA,


I really like how your color scheme came together. Quite unique and a VERY pleasing combo - well done!!


Just one question/comment

Did you consider black for the carpet on the stage?


----------



## RPA




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2* /forum/post/21269446
> 
> 
> RPA,
> 
> 
> I really like how your color scheme came together. Quite unique and a VERY pleasing combo - well done!!
> 
> 
> Just one question/comment
> 
> Did you consider black for the carpet on the stage?



Hi cuzed2,


Yes, I did, but when I matched the the black carpet with the black Celtic Cloth fabric, I was worried the two shades of black coming together. I'm sure it would have looked OK, but I just didn't want to take the chance.


Also, Mrs. RPA couldn't figure out why the ceiling had to be painted dark....so, you just have to pick your battles.


RPA


----------



## trek737




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RPA* /forum/post/21265588
> 
> 
> Oops...my bad...not enough coffee this morning.
> 
> 
> Yes, it's the normal textured ceiling done by the drywall guy. Nothing fancy as someday hope to put in a star ceiling. The long exposure on the photo makes the rope light brighter than it really is. Ceiling color is Espresso Bean from HD.



Thanks, again nice work...


----------



## qx56

Thanks. These are some fantastic theaters hard to pick a favorite. I opened my own thread that explains some of the questions. And Iwill try to answer any questions you have. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## damelon

Jelloslug, now THAT is unique! Very curvy! Great theaters all around guys. A lot of people posting here in the last month!


----------



## mundell22

Hey all here is my finished Home theater


120 Elite manual always down screen


Epson 8100 Powerlite Home Cinema 1080P on audio shelf


Denon 1910 in 5.1 setup


Klipsch RF7 and RC7 plus rears Polk audio


PS3 and media PC


Hope you all enjoy


sorry mostly blacked out the room so hard to get good pic's


----------



## Glimmerman911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mundell22* /forum/post/21434506
> 
> 
> Hey all here is my finished Home theater
> 
> 
> 120 Elite manual always down screen
> 
> 
> Epson 8100 Powerlite Home Cinema 1080P on audio shelf
> 
> 
> Denon 1910 in 5.1 setup
> 
> 
> Klipsch RF7 and RC7 plus rears Polk audio
> 
> 
> PS3 and media PC
> 
> 
> Hope you all enjoy
> 
> 
> sorry mostly blacked out the room so hard to get good pic's



Looks good, I love the beanbag chair, I have to pick a couple up!


One question though, is your center channel sitting on your subwoofer? I think that may cause some issues for the center when the sub rumbles?


----------



## mundell22

yes it is what kind of issues?


thanks,


----------



## SKINSnCANES




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *manthatsnice* /forum/post/21247269
> 
> 
> They do recline. He built them himself. Check out the link in his sig.



I was referring to a different theater but I apparently clicked reply and not quote...


So Ill rephrase, anyone with movie seating instead of theater seating? Im making my back row be movie seating without feet going up. I decided I cared more about MY experience in the front row middle then being able to make the most amoutn of people happy.


----------



## youthman

Mundell, I'm not seeing your photos.


RPA, I like your media shelf. I just added a second subwoofer behind my false wall so I no longer have any storage for my DVD's. Having a media shelf in the wall somewhere in my room might just work.


----------



## mundell22

Getting better ones but have to resize them


thanks,




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youthman* /forum/post/21436363
> 
> 
> Mundell, I'm not seeing your photos.
> 
> 
> RPA, I like your media shelf. I just added a second subwoofer behind my false wall so I no longer have any storage for my DVD's. Having a media shelf in the wall somewhere in my room might just work.


----------



## AndreasMergner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SKINSnCANES* /forum/post/21436310
> 
> 
> I was referring to a different theater but I apparently clicked reply and not quote...
> 
> 
> So Ill rephrase, anyone with movie seating instead of theater seating? Im making my back row be movie seating without feet going up. I decided I cared more about MY experience in the front row middle then being able to make the most amoutn of people happy.



I've seen at least a few theaters with that type of seating on here. It has been done for the reason you say and also to create a movie theater feel. Try a search to see what you come up with.


----------



## mundell22

pics back up


----------



## roadster-s

For those who hadn't seen my completed room from another thread. Designed and built the whole room, electrical, acoustical panels and decor. 75% of my time here is spent on music, so proper component set-up took priority over any hidden integration option.


















































































































Behing the from wall curtains, there's a 3 foot wide corridor where I run my cables. 4 dedicated outlets, 3 x 20A and 1 x 15A. I've also got my SVS PB12 Ultra/2 right behind the curtain.


----------



## w1retap

Current setup (content streamed from 12TB+ WHS):


Epson Powerlite Home Cinema 1080p

Custom 105'' 16:9 Ratio Fixed Screen

Onkyo TX-SR605 Receiver

Polk Monitor 70 Series II Front Channels

Polk CS2 Series II Center Channel

Yambeka Audio Surround Channels

BIC Acoustech H100 Subwoofer

Belkin PureAV PF60

Home Theater PC (mostly passive cooled)

DirecTV HD Satellite

Logitech Harmony 720 Remote

6 Leather Recliners w/ Cupholders [Interior Express]





























And the next project is when I move into my new house.. triple HTPC rackmount setup with a completely new theater build with CableCard integration:


New 3x HTPC specs:

Rosewill 4U Rackmount Cases

Intel i3 2100

MSI P67A-G43 Motherboard

4GB PNY DDR3-1600

60GB Corsair Force 3 SSD

Galaxy GTS 450

Corsair CX430v2 PSU


----------



## cuzed2

Looks great!

I see you have the interior express chairs - how do you like them?


----------



## w1retap




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2* /forum/post/21477998
> 
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> I see you have the interior express chairs - how do you like them?



Thanks. =) For the money, they have exceeded my expectations. But keep in mind they aren't super high quality. I have been using them for a little over 2.5 years and they haven't had any problems besides one of my friends busted a thigh support when he went to push down the recliner. It is a very easy fix and instead of the cheap particle board they used I'm probably going to replace it with some pine or something. They are pretty comfortable chairs though.


----------



## jautor

Since I got around to documenting my build in a thread, it's time to put the photos here, too. This thread has been really useful for ideas (better than the CEDIA awards book, IMO!).






























Jeff


----------



## lulimet

Some of the theaters here are unreal.

Great job everyone


----------



## GPowers

Love all the wood and the coffered ceiling.


how high is the ceiling?


----------



## roadster-s




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lulimet* /forum/post/21478436
> 
> 
> Some of the theaters here are unreal.
> 
> Great job everyone



Thanks...and I agree, I see some mouth watering stuff elsewhere that always inspires me.


----------



## jautor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GPowers* /forum/post/21478526
> 
> 
> Love all the wood and the coffered ceiling.
> 
> 
> how high is the ceiling?



I'm very glad you like it, as you'll see in the post I just added to my thread, I have your theater to thank for the whole "look"! So a double thank you!










Ceiling is 10' in the front of the room, with the trays raised 1' above that from the soffit.


Jeff


----------



## TKNice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jautor* /forum/post/21478591
> 
> 
> I'm very glad you like it, as you'll see in the post I just added to my thread, I have your theater to thank for the whole "look"! So a double thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceiling is 10' in the front of the room, with the trays raised 1' above that from the soffit.
> 
> 
> Jeff



Great looking theater Jeff. Love all of the detail and woodwork. The lighting is spectacular! I really dig it all.


Great Job!


----------



## Moggie

Finally have some semi decent photos so I get to play in this thread! I'm still working on the theater entrance.





























































The starting point (a distant memory):

















See my *sig* for build thread.


----------



## cuzed2

I remember these early photos!

Also - in one of those photos, am I seeing two SONOS units in the same location..?


----------



## GoCaboNow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moggie* /forum/post/21506900
> 
> 
> Finally have some semi decent photos so I get to play in this thread! I'm still working on the theater entrance.
> 
> 
> The starting point (a distant memory):



Fantastic theater. These early pictures though, not sure if I have seen a more dramatic shot that illustrates the ingenuity and sickness that prevails here.










Well done.


----------



## Moggie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoCaboNow* /forum/post/21513606
> 
> 
> Fantastic theater. These early pictures though, not sure if I have seen a more dramatic shot that illustrates the ingenuity and sickness that prevails here.



Indeed a sickness... but at least I'm in the company of fellow addicts.


----------



## jdanforth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jautor* /forum/post/21478419



I LOVE this media shelf! Well done!


----------



## DaGamePimp

Dang it, every time this thread pops up it's another hour spent browsing through (again and again and again).










Some insanely amazing HT's in this thread!


Jason


----------



## trek737




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoCaboNow* /forum/post/21513606
> 
> 
> Fantastic theater. These early pictures though, not sure if I have seen a more dramatic shot that illustrates the ingenuity and sickness that prevails here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done.



Have to totally agree with that statement. Any one that is willing to dig under their existing house to create a space out of the earth is one hard core HT enthusiast! It almost looks like they are rebuilding the twin towers in that construction photo. Massively impressive! Nice Job!


----------



## Claytonian

My theater, just completed around the new year.


Before










After










Walls are a dark brown, but the flash lightened them up in this photo. Front wall and ceiling are black. Carpet is black. Chairs are Roman's models, the Escapes (front) and the Lagoons (back).


----------



## cuzed2

Claytonian,

Looking Good - VERY CLEAN - nice job!


----------



## jautor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdanforth* /forum/post/21519961
> 
> 
> I LOVE this media shelf! Well done!



Thanks! It turned out well, and was really simple. (though I didn't do the woodwork myself) Just a simple bookshelf box with some trim, glass shelves and an under-cabinet light at the top.


The light shining down through the BD cases and the glass worked out well...


Jeff


----------



## jdanforth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Claytonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My theater, just completed around the new year.
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> Walls are a dark brown, but the flash lightened them up in this photo. Front wall and ceiling are black. Carpet is black. Chairs are Roman's models, the Escapes (front) and the Lagoons (back).



Nice! I'm SO glad to see another room with an off-center screen!


----------



## Claytonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdanforth* /forum/post/21521755
> 
> 
> Nice! I'm SO glad to see another room with an off-center screen!



Yes, that was a last minute change. The screen was going to be centered, but it was just too low for the back row because of the soffit. I happy with it being off-center, but I planned all the front conduit runs and speaker wire outlets centered. But with the speaker placement and the media shelf, the only one you can see is the center channel wall plate below and to the right of the center speaker. But it's inconspicuous, so I'm happy.


----------



## jdanforth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Claytonian* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that was a last minute change. The screen was going to be centered, but it was just too low for the back row because of the soffit. I happy with it being off-center, but I planned all the front conduit runs and speaker wire outlets centered. But with the speaker placement and the media shelf, the only one you can see is the center channel wall plate below and to the right of the center speaker. But it's inconspicuous, so I'm happy.



That's good to hear because I have been worried about my own. I'm hoping that somehow it will be beneficial for the sound (room modes and such) but I'm overwhelmingly ignorant of the subtleties of that.


----------



## Claytonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdanforth* /forum/post/21521985
> 
> 
> That's good to hear because I have been worried about my own. I'm hoping that somehow it will be beneficial for the sound (room modes and such) but I'm overwhelmingly ignorant of the subtleties of that.



I looked at your build thread and I'll think you'll be just fine. Looks great.


----------



## GPowers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdanforth* /forum/post/21521755
> 
> 
> Nice! I'm SO glad to see another room with an off-center screen!



My OCD would not allow an off center screen. Just could NOT happen.


----------



## CTShooter

Named after one of my favorite movie characters.


Just took an existing room and some existing equipment and added it to a new projector and screen.


Zino 410 HD HTPC with 7 TB of storage

Microsoft XBox 360

Onkyo Receiver

Harmony Remote

Paragon Contemporary Popcorn Machine

Epson 8350 Projector

106" screen

Bose 6.1 Speaker System


Going to change the ceiling tiles to gray or black. All movies are stored on the PC or behind the screen. Simple, low budget, buts works nice with the limited space and low ceilings.


----------



## blakxzep

I know this thread is for you guys to show your beautiful theaters and I don't mean to intrude but one concern I have (I'm trying to make my own theater as well) is if you have an AT screen which I'm probably going to get, if your receiver is in the back of the screen connected to the speakers and if your bluray player and other devices are connected to the receiver how do you connect it to the projector or does it even work that way? It'd be awesome if someone can break that for me on what you guys did.


----------



## jautor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blakxzep* /forum/post/21555001
> 
> 
> I know this thread is for you guys to show your beautiful theaters and I don't mean to intrude but one concern I have (I'm trying to make my own theater as well) is if you have an AT screen which I'm probably going to get, if your receiver is in the back of the screen connected to the speakers and if your bluray player and other devices are connected to the receiver how do you connect it to the projector or does it even work that way? It'd be awesome if someone can break that for me on what you guys did.



Usually the only thing behind the screen is speakers, with wires run elsewhere to an equipment rack. The equipment could be in the front of the room under the screen, or somewhere else. Projector is run from the equipment location.


Jeff


----------



## blakxzep




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jautor* /forum/post/21555056
> 
> 
> Usually the only thing behind the screen is speakers, with wires run elsewhere to an equipment rack. The equipment could be in the front of the room under the screen, or somewhere else. Projector is run from the equipment location.
> 
> 
> Jeff



I gotcha, and do the speakers come with wires long enough? THe thing is my basement is kind of like done so now the problem is trying to connect everything.


----------



## tony123

Lots of creative ways to hide wiring....add a soffit, or crown, or any other molding.


----------



## azula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blakxzep* /forum/post/21555070
> 
> 
> I gotcha, and do the speakers come with wires long enough? THe thing is my basement is kind of like done so now the problem is trying to connect everything.





HTIB (home theater in a box) comes with speaker wire. However, those are usually not recommended for optimal audio reproduction. If you buy independent speakers, you will have to purchase speaker wire separately from a store such as monoprice.com. Furthermore, you will most likely need wire that is approved to make in wall runs which monoprice carries. hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## mizedog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris_Holmes* /forum/post/21141870
> 
> 
> Here is mine whcih I've been enjoying for the past 6 months. There is a thread about it buried in this section somewhere...
> 
> Basics:
> 
> All DIY except the carpet.



Very tasty! I love the Frank Lloyd Wright theme. He'd have a grin on his face if he saw it. Nice clean rock rock work too!


----------



## mizedog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jautor* /forum/post/21478419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff



Love this! This just became the new inspirational wallpaper on my twin 20" monitors at work. You've manifested what I'd like my space to look like. Unfortunately, one side wall will be dominated by wood work/cabinets. Your column design is a dead ringer for my plans. Nice. I'll be respectfully using your back row rail/table as a jumping off point for the snack table in front of my back row. I've also planned a coffered ceiling, but with my lower ceiling height will have to go with a much more milder version. Thanks!


----------



## damelon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mizedog* /forum/post/21609982
> 
> 
> Love this! This just became the new inspirational wallpaper on my twin 20" monitors at work. You've manifested what I'd like my space to look like. Unfortunately, one side wall will be dominated by wood work/cabinets. Your column design is a dead ringer for my plans. Nice. I'll be respectfully using your back row rail/table as a jumping off point for the snack table in front of my back row. I've also planned a coffered ceiling, but with my lower ceiling height will have to go with a much more milder version. Thanks!



Agree, that theater is beautiful.


----------



## limulus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jautor* /forum/post/21478419
> 
> 
> Since I got around to documenting my build in a thread, it's time to put the photos here, too. This thread has been really useful for ideas (better than the CEDIA awards book, IMO!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff



Wow, great work! I almost never come onto the forum anymore and I definitely try to avoid this thread because of rooms like this. I get so pissed when I see how badly I need to remodel our HT. It is now about 7.5yrs old. I have upgraded equipment but man the room itself is now just pathetic.


Now, I look back another page and see more great rooms on pg 18. I'm just not coming back here


----------



## obts000

Still a work in progress - next up: screen curtains and bar in pack with PJ tower.


----------



## Chris_Holmes




> Quote:
> Very tasty! I love the Frank Lloyd Wright theme. He'd have a grin on his face if he saw it. Nice clean rock rock work too!



Thanks Mizedog! It still brings a smile to my face when I open the door -even more so after I sit down to watch a movie with the kids!


----------



## Mfusick




----------



## jautor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mizedog* /forum/post/21609982
> 
> 
> Love this! This just became the new inspirational wallpaper on my twin 20" monitors at work. You've manifested what I'd like my space to look like. Unfortunately, one side wall will be dominated by wood work/cabinets. Your column design is a dead ringer for my plans. Nice. I'll be respectfully using your back row rail/table as a jumping off point for the snack table in front of my back row. I've also planned a coffered ceiling, but with my lower ceiling height will have to go with a much more milder version. Thanks!



Wow - I guess I need to take better pictures if they're going to be stared at for more than a few seconds!










Thanks all for the compliments.


As for the ceiling, you'd still get good results with the rope light if it was just a few inches of height. The metallic paints helps with the 'glow', but doesn't seem to pick up any reflections from the screen.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *limulus* /forum/post/21610214
> 
> 
> Wow, great work! I almost never come onto the forum anymore and I definitely try to avoid this thread because of rooms like this. I get so pissed when I see how badly I need to remodel our HT. It is now about 7.5yrs old. I have upgraded equipment but man the room itself is now just pathetic.



Yikes - you just made me cringe! I'm not looking forward to any re-do in the next decade!







Although I suppose we'll all laugh in 7 years about this whole projector nonsense. I mean, when you can unroll the 8K screen and tack it up with spray adhesive these days... But yeah, I can wait for the 2019 models.










Jeff


----------



## dcg58




----------



## Seadaddy

Very nice job, love to see the vintage setups. I'm looking at going the same route as my house was built in the mid 1800's


----------



## CElee

one of these days i'll get a chance to take better pictures.


----------



## dc_pilgrim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CElee* /forum/post/21802597
> 
> 
> one of these days i'll get a chance to take better pictures.



Are your posters also acoustic panels? Nice space.


----------



## CElee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dc_pilgrim* /forum/post/21802901
> 
> 
> Are your posters also acoustic panels? Nice space.



yes they are 2" panels w/OC705 equivalent fiber board.


After reading some of the threads, supposedly 2" is not sufficient, oh well. They look nice


----------



## mylan

CElee, I wish my room was as big as yours, I love that you can fit both a sectional and theater seating. I am going with either a row of four theater seats or a sectional. I love the look of yours but I don't see an ottoman. What brand sectional is that and does it come with an ottoman?


----------



## CElee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mylan* /forum/post/21803850
> 
> 
> CElee, I wish my room was as big as yours, I love that you can fit both a sectional and theater seating. I am going with either a row of four theater seats or a sectional. I love the look of yours but I don't see an ottoman. What brand sectional is that and does it come with an ottoman?



mylan,

the Sectional was bought from a mid/highend furniture store here in Toronto. The company was called Deboers and unfortunately they shut down last year. It's a great sectional and we had a hard time finding other places that carried anything that was as comfortable. It was originally in our family room which i moved downstairs to the HT room. We did finally find a place www.mobilia.ca that had a decent selection to replace that sectional in the family room, but nothing really compares though.


The room from the back wall to screen is 28x20x8.5 and it's the largest room in the house. Correct, there is no ottoman as I'm trying to keep the room as clean looking as possible without things in the way. Maybe i will put something (table/ottoman) in the front for drinks and stuff, but i haven't decided on that yet. We don't spend much time in this room, as both of my kids are very young. So i have not needed any reason to do so.


----------



## jautor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CElee* /forum/post/21802597



Another +1 vote for the Integra/Oppo/Emotiva electronics stack!










Jeff


----------



## CElee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jautor* /forum/post/21807395
> 
> 
> Another +1 vote for the Integra/Oppo/Emotiva electronics stack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff



Jeff,


i'm looking through your pictures, what popcorn machine is that? Is that the 6oz Metropolitan?


----------



## Chad711




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Black Banshee* /forum/post/20140602
> 
> 
> Been meaning to post on this thread, just now getting around to it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Includes a motorized center lifting console for two LCDs that are used for multiplayer gaming. Closed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment Room:



Is your ceiling flat or oval? Looks oval. Curious how to go about doing my ceiling this way? Looks very clean!


----------



## jautor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CElee* /forum/post/21807879
> 
> 
> Jeff,
> 
> 
> i'm looking through your pictures, what popcorn machine is that? Is that the 6oz Metropolitan?



Paragon Cineplex 4oz in Antique Copper...

http://www.manufacturedfun.com/cinep...,10,13,128.cfm 


Stargate Cinema and other AVS advertisers have them...










Jeff


----------



## Black Banshee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad711* /forum/post/21843326
> 
> 
> Is your ceiling flat or oval? Looks oval. Curious how to go about doing my ceiling this way? Looks very clean!



Flat. See post #148 in my build thread for what I did.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...=800414&page=5 


Good luck!


----------



## master0068

Hi folks,


Here's my first home theater.


All of the work, ALL of the work, was done by me, alone.

It's still a bit of a work in progress, but it always will be.










By master0068 at 2012-06-17










By master0068 at 2012-06-17










By master0068 at 2012-06-17


----------



## igl007

Wow, some of these theaters are amazing! I am completely humbled with mine, but here it is anyway. Since these pictures, the step to the riser is finished, and one of the pictures shows the bar not finished.

 
 
 


Thanks for looking! Any helpful criticism is always appreciated.


----------



## master0068

Very nice.


Humbled by yours, pfft. It's great.


I still need a riser for mine. Going to be building that sometime after I get back from Vegas.










I'm thinking of doing a front sound stage riser as well. Get the speakers off the ground a bit, maybe a foot.


----------



## jroyv

The Final Pics for the Valley Theater & Game Room.

Doubt I will make any significant changes to this theater. Well maybe a new projector










2nd Row










Front Row










Projector










DVD Case










Behind the DVD Case


















Next to the 2nd Row










Back Bar










Entry










From the Bar










"Kitchen" behind the theater










Kinect & Kids Game Room behind the theater.










Looking towards the Rack & DVD Case Doors










Other Screen View










Fan & Lights










Seats










Showing the Arches










Entry looking towards the Rack










The Plan










SketchUp


----------



## Spaceman

Nice space, Jroyv. I like your acoustic panels. Suede? What made you decide to skip the velvet on the screen frame? I imagine you get quite a bit of reflection off the aluminum.


Do you have plans to trim out the rack to match the trim on the adjacent bookcase/door?


----------



## Digital_Chris

Very nice work roy!


----------



## jroyv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spaceman*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/600#post_22198030
> 
> 
> Nice space, Jroyv. I like your acoustic panels. Suede? What made you decide to skip the velvet on the screen frame? I imagine you get quite a bit of reflection off the aluminum.
> 
> Do you have plans to trim out the rack to match the trim on the adjacent bookcase/door?



The panels were a kit, I'll have to dig up the link but the material is really nice.


As for the aluminum frame on the screen it is ridged/textured I assume to avoid glare like they do on good sights. You don't even notice it when the movie is going and with the light up it kinda gives it a "flat-screen" look.

The real reason though, by the end of the build money was pretty tight and I found it on sale for significantly cheaper than the full black version...










I hadn't really though about trimming the rack, tba the trim around the doors is to hide the fact they are doors


----------



## cryptofreq

Could you send me the link too? That's an awesome ceiling!


----------



## scl23enn4m3

Jroyv, I love those acoustic panels. What kind of trim do you have around them?


----------



## jroyv

The Panels are basically a DIY kit version of these:

http://www.readyacoustics.com/acoustic_panels.html 


from Ready Acoustics.


Frames are metal and my favorite part is the fabric is basically just "Slip Covers" designed fit over a standard size sheet of acoustic insulation, 24"x48"x2" in my case.


No stapling or channels...


----------



## southkhaki19

The room in its entirety (INCLUDING the DIY gaming computer/Desk & furniture down the every last screw) cost me approx $5600. Without the computer and desk that figure for just the theater is approx $4500. I am telling this because it took many hours of research and comparison to figure out that you don't have to spend 15k+ to build a high end room for high end results. I have an Optoma HD33 for my projector, Sony 3D receiver, & a 7.1 Onkyo Speaker system. The ikea bar is a custom made bar from 3 pieces of Ikea furniture that I got the idea from ikeahackers.net. For a full list of everything I have included a youtube link as well below the picture. If you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask. Also, the video does not do the true projector picture justice. This was prior to calibration as well. The screen is a 135" DIY Blackout Cloth screen.










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAv7c-alHBQ&feature=plcp


----------



## youthman

Very nice setup South. Love the dark blue and black color scheme. Very clean and classy setup indeed. Have you considered adding a dimmer switch to the room? They are very inexpensive. I bought a Lutron Maestro for maybe $40 at Lowes. You can set it to slowly fade the lights off over 20 seconds. Just gives it that nice theater touch. The image looks great even from your camera. Very vivid colors.


----------



## southkhaki19

I do actually have a Lutron Dimmer system. There are 2 zones; x1 over the computer and x1 are the 5 bulbs in the room. =)


----------



## studlygoorite

Not Really A Theater But A Big TV Room. Last picture is my old 142".


Equipment is:


Seymour 174" AT Scope Screen

Epson 6010 3D Projector

Paradigm Sub 2

Paradigm S8 Mains

Paradigm C5 Center

Paradigm ADP 590 Rears

Paradigm Mini Monitors Surrounds

Anthem Statement D2v

Anthem MCA 50 Amps x2 Bi-amped across the fronts

Popcorn C200

Xbox 360

PS3

Direct TV Satellite

Shaw Direct Satellite

Velodyne SMS-1 Sub EQ


----------



## youthman

Studly, I would venture to say that many would dream of having your "non" theater room.







With a screen size of 174, if you had it in the kitchen, I would still call it a theater room. LOL Awesome job.


----------



## tbraden32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *studlygoorite*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/600#post_22428068
> 
> 
> Not Really A Theater But A Big TV Room.
> 
> 
> Equipment is:
> 
> 
> Seymour 174" AT Scope Screen
> 
> Epson 6010 3D Projector
> 
> Paradigm Sub 2
> 
> Paradigm S8 Mains
> 
> Paradigm C5 Center
> 
> Paradigm ADP 590 Rears
> 
> Paradigm Mini Monitors Surrounds
> 
> Anthem Statement D2v
> 
> Anthem MCA 50 Amps x2 Bi-amped across the fronts
> 
> Popcorn C200
> 
> Xbox 360
> 
> PS3
> 
> Direct TV Satellite
> 
> Shaw Direct Satellite
> 
> Velodyne SMS-1 Sub EQ



How do you find the viewing angle with the screen that low to the floor? I was planning a low screen, but wasn't sure how low I could go and still be comfortable


----------



## studlygoorite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youthman*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/600#post_22428116
> 
> 
> Studly, I would venture to say that many would dream of having your "non" theater room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a screen size of 174, if you had it in the kitchen, I would still call it a theater room. LOL Awesome job.



Thanks youthman


----------



## studlygoorite

tbraden32,


I enjoy it, racing games on the Xbox feel better especially with a transducer in the chair and movies are fine too. If I had a larger room I would still go wall to wall, ceiling to floor. Also, it's just me here pretty much, no kids running around.







I added a pic with my old screen.


John


----------



## AirBenji

The theater is great and all, but those slippers look reeeeeeally comfy!










Nice job Studly - looks great!


----------



## coolcat4843

174" screen...*WOW!!!*


----------



## studlygoorite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AirBenji*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/600#post_22430002
> 
> 
> The theater is great and all, but those slippers look reeeeeeally comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job Studly - looks great!



lol, they are.


----------



## ten8yp

Jroyv - LOVE your theater. Particularly the bar/look through and the secret room behind the DVD case. Wish I had that much room to be able to do stuff like that.


Studly - love your theater. Is your screen curved or is that just the picture messing with it? If so, how much from side to middle?



Southkhaki19 - Very nice theater... I love that you did a very budget minded theater vs. all these guys that spend unGodly amounts on theirs (some almost as much as their house). Anyone could build a ridiculous nice theater if they had $250,000 to spend on it. In my opinion, the real genius minds of this forum are the guys who can build something super nice with limited monetary investment. I bought my house with a finished basement knowing full well that I wanted to have a dedicated home theater. While I wish it was larger (particularly wider), my 21' x 11' x 8'6" room in the house I found was one of only a few in my budget. Houses with basements in NC are not in high demand and consequently difficult to find.


Total, all inclusive, like yours, I would guess I spent about the same amount of monetary investment (somewhere in the $4500-$5500 range.) This is greatly due to the fact that my wife and I just purchased our first house and having a mortgage and issues that need fixing have soaked up most of my slush money. I have only spent about $1500 in construction costs so that left me with more room for equipment which will come soon (projector, screen, and seating) and that is also the reason I have not made an official post in this thread yet.


If I had some constructive criticism for your theater I would say that with all the stuff you have that its about time to upgrade your speaker setup. If thats the Onkyo speaker system I'm thinking of (one that came from an Onkyo HTIB setup) then they sound ok but your room and projector/screen is worthy of better. A nice Polk Audio speaker setup (monitor 70 fronts ($350), monitor CS2 center ($100), monitor 40 rears ($150), monitor 30 surrounds ($100), PSW-505 sub ($250)) would be economical and make a big difference. Total would run about $1000 and give your setup a real kick! And you could tweak that however you wanted if you wanted to spend less you could go with 60's instead of 70's, 30's instead of the 40's, a diff sub. etc etc. Message me if you have any questions about that suggestion.


Next for me is upgrading to a projector and screen from my 73" Mitsubish DLP. I would have bought a pj and screen when I started the project had I not already had the tv (only a year old) before buying my house. I just could not justify spending money on a front pj and screen(until now). Any advice on doing a DIY screen? I think 135" is about where mine will be based on my room size.


----------



## Mazeroth

AV Noob, "How many inches is your screen?"


Studly replies, "Inches? You mean how many feet, right?"


----------



## studlygoorite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ten8yp*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/600#post_22431266
> 
> *Studly - love your theater. Particularly the bar/look through and the secret room behind the DVD case. Is your screen curved or is that just the picture messing with it? If so, how much from side to middle?*
> 
> Southkhaki19 - Very nice theater... I love that you did a very budget minded theater vs. all these guys that spend unGodly amounts on theirs (some almost as much as their house). Anyone could build a ridiculous nice theater if they had $250,000 to spend on it. In my opinion, the real genius minds of this forum are the guys who can build something super nice with limited monetary investment. I bought my house with a finished basement knowing full well that I wanted to have a dedicated home theater. While I wish it was larger (particularly wider), my 21' x 11' x 8'6" room in the house I found was one of only a few in my budget. Houses with basements in NC are not in high demand and consequently difficult to find.
> 
> Total, all inclusive, like yours, I would guess I spent about the same amount of monetary investment (somewhere in the $4500-$5500 range.) This is greatly due to the fact that my wife and I just purchased our first house and having a mortgage and issues that need fixing have soaked up most of my slush money. I have only spent about $1500 in construction costs so that left me with more room for equipment which will come soon (projector, screen, and seating) and that is also the reason I have not made an official post in this thread yet.
> 
> If I had some constructive criticism for your theater I would say that with all the stuff you have that its about time to upgrade your speaker setup. If thats the Onkyo speaker system I'm thinking of (one that came from an Onkyo HTIB setup) then they sound ok but your room and projector/screen is worthy of better. A nice Polk Audio speaker setup (monitor 70 fronts ($350), monitor CS2 center ($100), monitor 40 rears ($150), monitor 30 surrounds ($100), PSW-505 sub ($250)) would be economical and make a big difference. Total would run about $1000 and give your setup a real kick! And you could tweak that however you wanted if you wanted to spend less you could go with 60's instead of 70's, 30's instead of the 40's, a diff sub. etc etc. Message me if you have any questions about that suggestion.
> 
> Next for me is upgrading to a projector and screen from my 73" Mitsubish DLP. I would have bought a pj and screen when I started the project had I not already had the tv (only a year old) before buying my house. I just could not justify spending money on a front pj and screen(until now). Any advice on doing a DIY screen? I think 135" is about where mine will be based on my room size.



Hey ten8yp, my screen is curved 10" not sure if you meant another set up speaking of the bar/look through/secret room though.


----------



## ten8yp

Studly - OH YEAH... that was jroyv that had the DVD bookcase and bar look through... but I love your setup too... I'm very curious about the low screen. What are the advantages/disadvantages of doing that? Will most projectors not have any problems or will it help? I'm looking at an Optoma HD33 and about 135" screen.


----------



## studlygoorite




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ten8yp*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/600#post_22435538
> 
> 
> Studly - OH YEAH... that was jroyv that had the DVD bookcase and bar look through... but I love your setup too... I'm very curious about the low screen. What are the advantages/disadvantages of doing that? Will most projectors not have any problems or will it help? I'm looking at an Optoma HD33 and about 135" screen.



Not sure there are any advantages, I just bought the largest screen that my room would take with the throw that I have. That said, I do like it and would do it again if I move with a larger room.


----------



## RMK!

Interesting thread and good to see the variations on the HT theme. The readers digest version of my DIY multi-year saga began several years ago. I started with a dedicated space and a firm commitment to a multipurpose room with light walls and windows for natural light. Audio has always been my focus with video as a secondary consideration. I had fairly good light control but far from perfect for optimal FP video.


This was the first cut: Powered FP Screen and 58" Plasma, Revel Speakers and JL Fathoms subs:
 


The seating:
 


This was a nice setup and versatile with the dual screens but I found myself watching 95% movies and was getting a crick in my neck splayed out on the sectional sofa watching movies. A friend had HT chairs in his HT and the comfort delta was considerable. Also, the Revels were fantastic speakers for music and normal volume HT viewing but when watching concert videos they simply would not play as loud as I wanted without distortion. Another friend had purchased some Pro Audio derived HT speakers and I went for a listen. THAT was the sound I had been looking for so out went the sectional sofa, the plasma, the audiophile speakers and in came two rows of HT chairs, a bigger AT screen and lot's of very big speakers:


My version of a screen wall:
 

Behind the screen (not pretty







):
 

The seating:
 


While the room is far from perfect, it is exactly what I need it to be. A comfortable place to watch a movie with friends and family. It sounds great and the projected image is all I need it to be. The modifications that were made to the room could be undone over a weekend returning the space to it's original state to be used for another purpose by a new owner. My house is large by modern standards (3700sf) and to dedicate 400sf to HT would be for many, a misuse of space. For me, it was a no brainer. and I am very happy I did the project.


----------



## AndreasMergner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ten8yp*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/600#post_22435538
> 
> 
> Studly - OH YEAH... that was jroyv that had the DVD bookcase and bar look through... but I love your setup too... I'm very curious about the low screen. What are the advantages/disadvantages of doing that? Will most projectors not have any problems or will it help? I'm looking at an Optoma HD33 and about 135" screen.



I have a 135" screen that is 8" from the floor and ceiling. The only disadvantage is that you'll want short chairs for the front row or a very high riser for the rear row so that the rear seats can see the bottom of the screen. Also, the short chairs in front help with your feet obscuring the view of the bottom of the screen if you put them up. The advantage is that you can get a larger screen in a smaller/shorter room.


----------



## ten8yp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RMK!*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/600#post_22436496
> 
> 
> Interesting thread and good to see the variations on the HT theme. The readers digest version of my DIY multi-year saga began several years ago. I started with a dedicated space and a firm commitment to a multipurpose room with light walls and windows for natural light. Audio has always been my focus with video as a secondary consideration. I had fairly good light control but far from perfect for optimal FP video.
> 
> This was the first cut: Powered FP Screen and 58" Plasma, Revel Speakers and JL Fathoms subs:
> 
> 
> The seating:
> 
> 
> This was a nice setup and versatile with the dual screens but I found myself watching 95% movies and was getting a crick in my neck splayed out on the sectional sofa watching movies. A friend had HT chairs in his HT and the comfort delta was considerable. Also, the Revels were fantastic speakers for music and normal volume HT viewing but when watching concert videos they simply would not play as loud as I wanted without distortion. Another friend had purchased some Pro Audio derived HT speakers and I went for a listen. THAT was the sound I had been looking for so out went the sectional sofa, the plasma, the audiophile speakers and in came two rows of HT chairs, a bigger AT screen and lot's of very big speakers:
> 
> My version of a screen wall:
> 
> 
> Behind the screen (not pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ):
> 
> 
> The seating:
> 
> 
> While the room is far from perfect, it is exactly what I need it to be. A comfortable place to watch a movie with friends and family. It sounds great and the projected image is all I need it to be. The modifications that were made to the room could be undone over a weekend returning the space to it's original state to be used for another purpose by a new owner. My house is large by modern standards (3700sf) and to dedicate 400sf to HT would be for many, a misuse of space. For me, it was a no brainer. and I am very happy I did the project.



WOW... very nice. Is there a reason I should potentially KEEP my 73" DLP down there and go dual screen with 135" AT?


----------



## RMK!




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ten8yp*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/600#post_22438443
> 
> 
> WOW... very nice. Is there a reason I should potentially KEEP my 73" DLP down there and go dual screen with 135" AT?



Thanks,










If you like to watch sports and other non-movie type material then having the dual display is great as you don't have to have a dark/black room for all occasions. For me, the other issue was the fixed acoustically transparent screen. I found that I much preferred having the LCR speakers behind the screen real movie theater style. Having the front stage sound truly emanating from the screen is ideal and once you have it, there is no going back. That setup pretty much eliminated my having a large plasma or DLP on the front screen wall.


Of course, it's all about preferences and priorities.


----------



## mcascio

After a lot of hard work, I'm glad I finally qualify to contribute to this thread.


See my build thread in my signature for additional photos and detailed photos during the build.


----------



## AirBenji

I'll save someone from having to put pics of their HT in the next post.







Now THAT is a hard act to follow! Hats off to you Mario!


----------



## design1stcode2nd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AirBenji*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/600#post_22461302
> 
> 
> I'll save someone from having to put pics of their HT in the next post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT is a hard act to follow! Hats off to you Mario!



I’ll say.


Mario, have you done a shot with the lights low and the star mural charged? I know you have done the composite to get a feel for the mural and the room but I’d like to see what you see when a movie is playing from the different rows.


----------



## mcascio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AirBenji*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/600#post_22461302
> 
> 
> I'll save someone from having to put pics of their HT in the next post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT is a hard act to follow! Hats off to you Mario!



Thanks AirBenji!


----------



## mcascio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *design1stcode2nd*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/600#post_22461343
> 
> 
> I’ll say.
> 
> Mario, have you done a shot with the lights low and the star mural charged? I know you have done the composite to get a feel for the mural and the room but I’d like to see what you see when a movie is playing from the different rows.



I haven't. It's challenging to get that type of shot.


But I can tell you what I see.


During dark movie scenes, you'll see most of the stars.

During bright scenes, you'll see a couple feet from the black lights.


The best way I can explain it is you might see all the stars in the soffit area where you see blue in this picture:


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AirBenji*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/600_100#post_22461302
> 
> 
> I'll save someone from having to put pics of their HT in the next post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT is a hard act to follow! Hats off to you Mario!


agree. Bad to the bone.


----------



## ten8yp

Sooooooo sick... I cant find one thing that I dont love about that theater. Do you have a link to a build thread or list of components Mario?


----------



## RicardoD

Mario's build thread link is in his signature


----------



## jchasen

Hot off the presses, here are some pics from my build thread:


----------



## damelon

Very elegant! I really like the ceiling and the wood trim!


----------



## SEARCH1990

Fantastic room. Well done!


----------



## Jon_B

Nice!


----------



## jpcamaro70

one day. Maybe.


----------



## Ankur

Totally awesome!


----------



## mcascio

Very nice jchasen.


Those sconces really help show off the intricate ceiling and details of the room!


----------



## Chris071983

I have gone through this whole thread from start to finish, and I have to say that you guys have some AMAZING rooms. I can't wait to be able to start on mine, and the future Mrs. is just as excited as I am to be able to make a dedicated HTR! Which will make the experience so much better I think. I have bookmarked so many different posts for room designs, and I am trying to figure out how to incorporate a lot of the different Ideas I've seen in them all into one cohesive floor plan. Thank you all for the inspiration for the future of my home movie enjoyment!


----------



## design1stcode2nd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris071983*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/630#post_22495530
> 
> 
> I have gone through this whole thread from start to finish, and I have to say that you guys have some AMAZING rooms. I can't wait to be able to start on mine, and the future Mrs. is just as excited as I am to be able to make a dedicated HTR! Which will make the experience so much better I think. I have bookmarked so many different posts for room designs, and I am trying to figure out how to incorporate a lot of the different Ideas I've seen in them all into one cohesive floor plan. Thank you all for the inspiration for the future of my home movie enjoyment!



Welcome to the madness!


----------



## Chris071983

THANKS!!! I can't wait till I am far enough along in my new life that I'm able to be able to start working on this, or if possible, have someone else build it for me, HAHA!! But I think I WANT to build this on my own. I love building stuff, so I think that if I did this on my own, not only will I save costs, but I'll better appreciate the finished product! Super excited. I'll be showing my gf the posts I bookmarked over the weekend. I was able to convince her that going with a projector was the way to go (She was initially against them, because the ones she looks at during class time at school give her headaches). I have plans, sooo many plans... Now I have to figure out what my "must haves" and "most wanted" things are.


----------



## mgrotel

wow!!! amazing setups guys!!!


----------



## Nightlord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris071983*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/630#post_22495530
> 
> 
> I have gone through this whole thread from start to finish, and I have to say that you guys have some AMAZING rooms.



Dito!


Close to none that looks anything remotely like what I'm building either, which is kind of interesting. Huge focus on design from a lot of people, light-design too, and amazing attention to detail. Myself am more performance-oriented, so it will be hard to even take any pictures as it will be close to a black hole when done - although my wife has vetoed in a red carpet. Doubt I'll even bother to hide the cables from the surround speakers, it's not like I will see them when pitch dark. And lighting will be just enough to find your seat most likely. Great attention is being put into speakers, electronics and acoustics on the other hand. If anyone else out there is like me, do show your rooms too!


----------



## design1stcode2nd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightlord*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/630#post_22525510
> 
> 
> Dito!
> 
> Close to none that looks anything remotely like what I'm building either, which is kind of interesting. Huge focus on design from a lot of people, light-design too, and amazing attention to detail. Myself am more performance-oriented, so it will be hard to even take any pictures as it will be close to a black hole when done - although my wife has vetoed in a red carpet. Doubt I'll even bother to hide the cables from the surround speakers, it's not like I will see them when pitch dark. And lighting will be just enough to find your seat most likely. Great attention is being put into speakers, electronics and acoustics on the other hand. If anyone else out there is like me, do show your rooms too!




I’d like to see it; a function over form type of room. I always wondered what a “black hole” type theater would do for immersion. Where basically you just see this large floating screen and the rest of the room is almost invisible. No wall or ceiling reflections just money put into the components and acoustics.


----------



## ejhuzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightlord*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/630#post_22525510
> 
> 
> Dito!
> 
> Close to none that looks anything remotely like what I'm building either, which is kind of interesting. Huge focus on design from a lot of people, light-design too, and amazing attention to detail. Myself am more performance-oriented, so it will be hard to even take any pictures as it will be close to a black hole when done - although my wife has vetoed in a red carpet. Doubt I'll even bother to hide the cables from the surround speakers, it's not like I will see them when pitch dark. And lighting will be just enough to find your seat most likely. Great attention is being put into speakers, electronics and acoustics on the other hand. If anyone else out there is like me, do show your rooms too!



Darklord,


While my room isn't exactly a "black hole", it is dark colors. The reason I'm commenting is your red carpet comment. I'm sorry to hear your wife has vetoed it. My room has a red carpet and I love it (and so does the wife). I think the link in my signature still works, maybe if your wife saw my room she'd be more agreeable to a red carpet.


I like how the black chairs pop off the red carpet. That's one of the reasons I went that way.


----------



## Nightlord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejhuzy*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/630#post_22526048
> 
> 
> Darklord,
> 
> While my room isn't exactly a "black hole", it is dark colors. The reason I'm commenting is your red carpet comment. I'm sorry to hear your wife has vetoed it. My room has a red carpet and I love it (and so does the wife). I think the link in my signature still works, maybe if your wife saw my room she'd be more agreeable to a red carpet.
> 
> I like how the black chairs pop off the red carpet. That's one of the reasons I went that way.



Perhaps it's my language skills that's failing here, I meant that she told me to get a red carpet instead of the otherwise chosen black one.


----------



## Nightlord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *design1stcode2nd*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/630#post_22525858
> 
> 
> I’d like to see it; a function over form type of room. I always wondered what a “black hole” type theater would do for immersion. Where basically you just see this large floating screen and the rest of the room is almost invisible. No wall or ceiling reflections just money put into the components and acoustics.



Nothing to see yet, contrary to most projects I have to keep all things inside room while building, moving it around as I go, so even 8 months into it, it looks like a storage room. Next autumn there might be something to show.


----------



## ejhuzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightlord*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/630#post_22526088
> 
> 
> Perhaps it's my language skills that's failing here, I meant that she told me to get a red carpet instead of the otherwise chosen black one.



Ahhh. Sorry, my bad.


----------



## Nightlord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ejhuzy*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/630#post_22526133
> 
> 
> Ahhh. Sorry, my bad.



No problem, I'm not a native, so I can't expect myself to get the nuances right all the time.


----------



## mct123

Its been a couple of years since I updated my pictures so I thought I would share some. Have made a few changes to the bar area of my theater, as well as a couple of electronics upgrades. I also added some bass shakers to the seats.








[/URL]


----------



## Spaceman

Very nice, mct123. How do you like your traditional theater seats?


----------



## youthman

Very nice room indeed. Thx for the updated pics.


----------



## secondhander

mct123 - You have my favourite small theater of all time, it was one of the inspirations for me to go ahead and try to build one myself as I have a soffit above my screen wall as well. I remember bookmarking your pics to show my wife 'what could be' and it got her on board, so thanks for that and good job.


I considered getting the exact same seats and everything as you but had to ease up quite a bit due to costs.


----------



## aggoodin

Ok here is my contribution to the small room and common man category. Room is 11x12 spare bedroom. House is new construction and the builder let me wire the room with speaker and HDMI and extra outlets. All wiring goes to plates in the closet. The room is painted builder beige and I did the ceiling and screen wall with Ace "coffee clutch" flat brown. The sofa is Ashley. Curtains are Bed Bath and Beyond with blackout liners


Equipment collected over the past few years:

Optoma HD20 projector

Darbee Darblet

DIY blackout cloth screen. 84"

Pioneer vsx-820k receiver

Pioneer BDP-51FD Blu-ray

DIY HTPC

Dish Hopper

Xbox 360

Dayton Sub-1200

Pioneer FS-51 towers

Pioneer CS-21 center

Pioneer BS-21 rears


The DIY stuff is all from AVS threads. THANK YOU


----------



## youthman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffreyJonesBSME*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/630#post_22558039
> 
> 
> I seem to have figured it out. Posting pictures here seems easier than before the website change.
> 
> It will be a few months, but I'll post more pictures when it's finished.


Yep, you got it. No yelling necessary but it would be a good idea to delete them since this is for "Completed" Home theaters.







Best wishes on finishing your room.


----------



## JeffreyJonesBSME




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youthman*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/630#post_22558121
> 
> 
> Yep, you got it. No yelling necessary but it would be a good idea to delete them since this is for "Completed" Home theaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes on finishing your room.




It's Gone!


----------



## Nightlord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffreyJonesBSME*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/630#post_22558132
> 
> 
> It's Gone!



OMG! It's gone... it's gone..... where did it go??!


----------



## steveg66

Here's a link to a few pics of my modest, basically finished (except for decorations and knick-knacks) theater...

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1437644/finally-finished-a-few-pictures-of-my-completed-theater 


Steve


----------



## SOWK




----------



## waggles02673

Ok, so this was a budget build but we are very pleased with the results


----------



## Frohlich

We just finished our theater last week and I went into overload this weekend and watched 6 movies. So far, really enjoying it.






Full thread with all pictures:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1445271/frohlichs-new-home-theater-his-man-cave-and-her-not-so-man-cave


----------



## jdanforth

I never thought I'd get here but here are my "completed" photos. I say completed but I have a couple of acoustic panels to build and hang on those big blank walls!

 
 
 
 
 
 


Image:

JVC RS45 Projector

SeymourAV XD acoustically transparent screen


Audio

Two Lil' Mike Cinema F20 subwoofers (15" horn-loaded)

Behringer DSP1000 for subwoofers

Meridan 568.2mm Surround Processor

Meridian 562v.2

Meridian DSP 5000 24/96 * 7 digital active loudspeakers


Sources:

Mac Mini running XBMC Eden

Synology DS1812+ NAS hosting NFS sharepoints for 6TB of (LEGAL) media

Samsung Blu-ray

Apple TV 3rd Generation

Logitech Squeezebox


Excruciating detail located here .


----------



## lackofalltrades

what is the name of the website where you got the pic for your celling Thanks lEONARD


----------



## Frohlich

Update as I filled the empty space with a second JTR S2 subwoofer.

*Equipment:*

Sony HW50 projector

Stewart Cima 110 inch screen

JTR S2 Subwoofer(twin 18 drivers) x 2

JTR triple 12s left and right

JTR triple 8 center

JTR triple 8 side surrounds

JTR triple 8 back surrounds

NAD M25 master series 7 channel amplifier

Marantz AV7005 pre/pro

Oppo 93 blu ray player

Panamax power conditioner M5100-pm

XBOX 360 with Kinect moun

4 Cheers Home Theater seats with automated reclining


----------



## youthman

Wow, fabulous looking room Frolich! I bet the subs pound.


----------



## mfjones

Wow. Very inspirational pictures and glad I found this thread. I'm in the process of designing my dedicated theater now. My room is 17' deep x 13' wide. Any advice on whether or not I can fit two rows with a room of that size?


----------



## JeffreyJonesBSME




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfjones*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/660#post_22963500
> 
> 
> Wow. Very inspirational pictures and glad I found this thread. I'm in the process of designing my dedicated theater now. My room is 17' deep x 13' wide. Any advice on whether or not I can fit two rows with a room of that size?



I am about 70% done with my theater. It's 23 x 14 and it fits two rows comfortably. I've got a 150" screen and the first row is about 17 feet from the screen. If you did yours like mine, your first row would be 11 feet from the screen. Do a rear riser so the heads of the people in front don't block the screen for the rear.


I'd say you should be able to have 2 rows. Try and keep the back row off of the back wall as much as you can.


Get some tape and tape off the room walls. Use the tape to tape off the seating (to scale), then "sit" in the room and see how it feels.


----------



## mfjones

Excellent, and thank you. I've got a 92" screen, so its considerably smaller in hopes that I can get that close.


I was at the local bb looking at the new magnolia theater which has their first row about 7' back. Screen to face is probably closer to 8.5 or 9'. That seemed pretty close to me.


----------



## inspector




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfjones*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/660#post_22963500
> 
> 
> Wow. Very inspirational pictures and glad I found this thread. I'm in the process of designing my dedicated theater now. My room is 17' deep x 13' wide. Any advice on whether or not I can fit two rows with a room of that size?



Here's mine.



http://www.avsforum.com/t/1427210/sparksplex-tandem-garage-ht#post_22372603


----------



## mfjones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inspector*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/660#post_22963895
> 
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1427210/sparksplex-tandem-garage-ht#post_22372603



That looks great, thanks for sharing. If you don't mind me asking, how far back are you sitting in your first row. Looks like you have a 110" screen which is slightly larger than mine.


----------



## youthman

Mfjones, my room is similar in size to yours. 13' x 19' with 10' ceiling. My first row is 11ft from my 103" screen. You can see tons of pics of my room in my signature. Having a smaller screen will allow you to site closer and still be fine.


Note to self....need to take some new pics showing the acoustic panels.


----------



## inspector




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfjones*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/660#post_22963974
> 
> 
> That looks great, thanks for sharing. If you don't mind me asking, how far back are you sitting in your first row. Looks like you have a 110" screen which is slightly larger than mine.



12 feet from my face to the screen, which is about where it's supposed to be according to seating charts. I went with the 110" screen because that was the perfect size so I could sit 12' back and have another row behind me...just luck!


----------



## R Harkness




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inspector*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/660#post_22963895
> 
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1427210/sparksplex-tandem-garage-ht#post_22372603



That is a very nice looking home theater and a great job in that room!


That said, I do see some things in the design of home theaters on the forum that leave me scratching my head somewhat. This is one example. As we all know, to get the best image out of a projector/screen combo you want to minimize

the reflectivity of the room, especially the boundaries around the screen. Your room has nice deep red portions that would help do this, but you've painted the walls a bright cream (or white). Given how small your room is, this places those bright walls almost directly to the sides of the screen, so it's like placing two more projection screens on each side of your actual screen. I would find this quite distracting in itself in terms of the walls lighting up during movies, but it would also have a negative effect on your image contrast/color as well due to the reflections back to the screen. And having gone for a high quality JKP Dalite Affinity .09 screen, it implies you are concerned with optimizing image quality.


I can certainly understand such set ups when it comes to non-dedicated rooms - I myself couldn't go painting my walls really dark because my projector is in a main floor living room area. But when it comes to actual dedicated home theater rooms where you can do everything to optimize the image quality, I'm....intrigued...when I see so many moves made in the right direction, only to be somewhat sabotaged by perplexing choice (such as painting walls near the screen white).


Again, aside from that head-scratcher (to me) your home theater is a really great job done in a small space. Were you just worried painting the walls of a small room darker and that it would make it feel too claustrophobic? (I don't think it would, given the right wall color/lighting. You could have significantly darker side walls with some nice lights aimed at them, making them brighter with lights on, but non reflective once lights are out for a movie).


(I was rather amazed to see a while back in a British Home Theater magazine an article following one of the writer's home theater reno. He painted the entire room BRIGHT WHITE! For a projection set up! This, from a writer in a magazine devoted to telling people how to get the best performance out of their equipment!)


----------



## Jonny5nz

+1


----------



## domingos38




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcascio*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/600#post_22461285
> 
> 
> After a lot of hard work, I'm glad I finally qualify to contribute to this thread.
> 
> 
> See my build thread in my signature for additional photos and detailed photos during the build.




very very nice theater


----------



## inspector




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/660#post_22965547
> 
> 
> That is a very nice looking home theater and a great job in that room!
> 
> 
> That said, I do see some things in the design of home theaters on the forum that leave me scratching my head somewhat. This is one example. As we all know, to get the best image out of a projector/screen combo you want to minimize
> 
> the reflectivity of the room, especially the boundaries around the screen. Your room has nice deep red portions that would help do this, but you've painted the walls a bright cream (or white). Given how small your room is, this places those bright walls almost directly to the sides of the screen, so it's like placing two more projection screens on each side of your actual screen. I would find this quite distracting in itself in terms of the walls lighting up during movies, but it would also have a negative effect on your image contrast/color as well due to the reflections back to the screen. And having gone for a high quality JKP Dalite Affinity .09 screen, it implies you are concerned with optimizing image quality.
> 
> 
> I can certainly understand such set ups when it comes to non-dedicated rooms - I myself couldn't go painting my walls really dark because my projector is in a main floor living room area. But when it comes to actual dedicated home theater rooms where you can do everything to optimize the image quality, I'm....intrigued...when I see so many moves made in the right direction, only to be somewhat sabotaged by perplexing choice (such as painting walls near the screen white).
> 
> 
> Again, aside from that head-scratcher (to me) your home theater is a really great job done in a small space. Were you just worried painting the walls of a small room darker and that it would make it feel too claustrophobic? (I don't think it would, given the right wall color/lighting. You could have significantly darker side walls with some nice lights aimed at them, making them brighter with lights on, but non reflective once lights are out for a movie).
> 
> 
> (I was rather amazed to see a while back in a British Home Theater magazine an article following one of the writer's home theater reno. He painted the entire room BRIGHT WHITE! For a projection set up! This, from a writer in a magazine devoted to telling people how to get the best performance out of their equipment!)




The walls have never been a problem, if I understand what you are saying. The room is completely pitch dark and the only light is from the screen. I've never noticed the side walls being a problem because they are gray in color. My eyes never go there an the walls don't seem to do anything to the picture, (i.e. reflect the light to light up the room)


Now that you have brought this up, I'm going to have to investigate it next time I'm in there. The one problem that I did have was all my components are in the front under the screen and the lights from all of them made a distraction. To eleviate that, I placed over the fronts of them with a special black tape that light doesn't penetrate and leaves no sticky residue.


----------



## R Harkness

I see, inspector. Picture exposure can be deceiving so perhaps the walls are actually darker than they look in the photo. Still, something to consider...


----------



## inspector




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *R Harkness*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/660#post_22968105
> 
> 
> I see, inspector. Picture exposure can be deceiving so perhaps the walls are actually darker than they look in the photo. Still, something to consider...



Well, watched a movie last night with the wife and I have to say I didn't noticed the side walls before. I did of course after I read your post. But, within a few minutes, I was into the movie and the walls never entered my senses.


So, the walls are not a problem, either from glare or whatever. But it is disheartening, when you read something that brings something up that you never thought of, and now you see it all the time....rats!


----------



## grubadub




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inspector*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/660#post_22968166
> 
> 
> Well, watched a movie last night with the wife and I have to say I didn't noticed the side walls before. I did of course after I read your post. But, within a few minutes, I was into the movie and the walls never entered my senses.
> 
> 
> So, the walls are not a problem, either from glare or whatever. But it is disheartening, when you read something that brings something up that you never thought of, and now you see it all the time....rats!



if you have some dark non-reflective blankets or drapes, you could hang them temporarily just for a test to see if it helps.


----------



## R Harkness




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inspector*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/660#post_22968166
> 
> 
> Well, watched a movie last night with the wife and I have to say I didn't noticed the side walls before. I did of course after I read your post. But, within a few minutes, I was into the movie and the walls never entered my senses.
> 
> 
> So, the walls are not a problem, either from glare or whatever. But it is disheartening, when you read something that brings something up that you never thought of, and now you see it all the time....rats!



I kind of hesitated to bring it up for just that reason.


Sorry.










Well, I suppose either it will fade into the background and end up not bothering you...or if it does, it may end up compelling you toward addressing an issue that in the end you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Bujee1

New house, new theater,mostly DIY
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/208/dsc03632jg.jpg/  
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/826/dsc03633x.jpg/  
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/dsc03629j.jpg/  
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/dsc03630rk.jpg/  

Two screens, one 115" 2.35:1, 1.78 120" electric drop down 1.1 gain and 1.3 gain respectively, AE 4000 projector, Onkyo NR616 AVR, BDR 960 Blu ray changer and PS3. everything you need, nothing you don't.


----------



## landshark1

  
 
 
 
 
 
 
 


Build thread in sig.


----------



## Shrader

WOW. I hate to even post pics of my theater/bar after seeing some of the rooms you guys have, very,very nice.. Here is my new HT/man cave, room is 25x28 gear list is in my sig.


----------



## vikgrao

Your theater looks awesome! Remember every theater is a inspiration to some else! and everyone has different tastes and budgets.


----------



## vikgrao




----------



## dvmiller

Wow Vikgrao! I looked at your other pics too and you have a "Super" nice theater.


----------



## deewan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *landshark1*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/660#post_23164182



Ugliest theater ever (I am kidding). I say that because this is EXACTLY the design I want to build (only with dark gray walls and back row consisting of a conference room type table with chairs). Great looking room. Your pictures will help sell the idea to my wife. BEAUTIFUL ROOM!!!!


----------



## vikgrao

Thanks DV miller!


----------



## JeffreyJonesBSME

I've been working on my theater/lobby since October. I've reached the burn out point. I'd say they are 90% finished.


The only things left to do are:

Touch up paint in the theater

Build rear wall speaker grills

Mount the screen and trim the screen wall

Mount Projector

Buy seating

Paint lobby


At one time I had 20 gallons of paint sitting in my house. I've probably used about 12 of those.



I know this is "Show me your COMPLETED theater", but here is a tease.





I'm being asked to start a theater build thread, so I have. The link is now in my signature.


----------



## MisterMR

Hi!

Here is my contribution to this excellent forum!







I am a swede living in Norway but I visit this forum often and I am impressed of what you guys build.

It is a electric 4-way DIY Somfybased masking system.


2.40:1
 

 


16:9 108"
 


16:9 146"


----------



## AirBenji

Beautiful work!


You joined in 2007 but this is your first post?! That is definitely some sort of record.


----------



## R Harkness

MisterMR,


Fantastic home theater!


Is your masking system self-designed, or a commercial design you bought?


My 4-way masking is somfy-motor based as well. Somfy sure makes some terrific, quiet, reliable motors!


----------



## Chad711

landshark1,


I think I recall seeing your other post where you made those panels on the wall. How did you go about attaching them to the walls?


----------



## landshark1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chad711*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/690#post_23266209
> 
> 
> landshark1,
> 
> 
> I think I recall seeing your other post where you made those panels on the wall. How did you go about attaching them to the walls?


18ga finishing nail + liquid nail. For the 1" thick panel, actually just liquid nail or Velcro will be strong enough. But for my 2" thick panels, an actual nail is needed to secure them on wall.


----------



## design1stcode2nd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mfusick*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/690#post_23266672
> 
> 
> Love looking through this thread .... Well done all!



Me too, this has always been my favorite thread on the forum. It's great to see all the hard work everyone has put in with pictures in one place.


----------



## MisterMR

Thanks AirBenji and R Harkness!

The masking system is self-designed. The inspiration comes mainly from Moggie`s fantastic thread, and Rich.. I really like your cozy room and masking system and enjoyed reading your threads.










In this video you can see my masking system (sorry about the poor video quality).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMC6st75AOo 



And more in detail:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUHl5bH02eU 


By the way AirBenji... thanks for the lurker champion title!


----------



## zuluwalker

I just love this thread. These are some really amazing theaters. So inspiring. What a great hobby this is!


----------



## Chad711




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *landshark1*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/690#post_23266525
> 
> 
> 18ga finishing nail + liquid nail. For the 1" thick panel, actually just liquid nail or Velcro will be strong enough. But for my 2" thick panels, an actual nail is needed to secure them on wall.



I didn't even think about velcro! Thank you


I was just curious about vibrations from audio.


----------



## linkseo

Finished mine a couple months ago. Since it seems evident in this thread that ya'll like the pics with the guests, I thought i'd include a few with my own guests. There's still things i wanna add. Starting in 2 weeks im making a DIY Star ceiling panels and a DIY Cinebar behind the 2nd row to seat 3 bar stools.


This website and forum has nelped me SO MUCH. I'm sure glad i stumbled onto this site.


----------



## Jonny5nz

I love the photos of your HT in use. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## linkseo

are those celium ceiling tiles? How are they on the acoustics? I'm curious and wana get pvc tiles like that


----------



## femi

linkseo, l love those pic too.


----------



## Moggie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MisterMR*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/690#post_23269588
> 
> 
> Thanks AirBenji and R Harkness!
> 
> The masking system is self-designed. The inspiration comes mainly from Moggie`s fantastic thread, and Rich.. I really like your cozy room and masking system and enjoyed reading your threads.



Thanks for the call out! I'd really like to see some construction pics or your masking system. Any chance of a few details in the DIY screen thread?


Cheers.


----------



## MisterMR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Moggie*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/690#post_23300879
> 
> 
> Thanks for the call out! I'd really like to see some construction pics or your masking system. Any chance of a few details in the DIY screen thread?
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Moggie!

Yes, I have now a thread at
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1472215/mistermrs-starry-night-cinema-with-electric-4-way-diy-masking-system-with-somfy-motors#post_23301422 

You and everybody else are welcome


----------



## Mfusick

What an inspirational thread every time I look at this I get more motivated.


----------



## zuluwalker

My first theater.


My theater is 12 feet wide and just under 18 1/2 feet long. I have one riser, and seating for six. The seating is mainly organized to give two other couples placement side by side. I ran a three by three arrangement for a while, in order to have a sweet spot, but it created awkward social moments as couples had to split every time we watched a movie.





My screen is 108", running a nice video image from an EPSON ProCinema 6010


My processor is a Marantz AV8801, and I run full 11.1


Three amps with 5 channels each power the theater. One channel is left in reserve. 14 channels are divided up by the front L/C/R all getting two channels each, and remaining speakers each have a single channel from an amplifier, making the total of 14.


I use a single Crown amp to power the seat rumblers in the four rear row seats.


A Velodyne DD18 is used for my main and only sub (at this time).


My media is stored on a NAS drive of 30TB.


We just love our theater, and we host both friends and family regularly.


Thanks for viewing my theater.


----------



## dvmiller

What a beautiful theater zuluwalker. I am certainly envious of the size of your NAS movie collection and I'll bet it sounds terrific in there!


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvmiller*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/690#post_23339818
> 
> 
> What a beautiful theater zuluwalker. I am certainly envious of the size of your NAS movie collection and I'll bet it sounds terrific in there!



Thank you dvmiller. The collection makes it so easy to find a movie. Often when crushed for time, I watch half here and half later. The sound is fantastic


----------



## linkseo

forgive me for sounding like a newb but what exactly is this "NAS" i see all the time? im guessing its a hard drive of some sort that stores ripped dvds and blu rays?


----------



## deewan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linkseo*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/690#post_23341091
> 
> 
> forgive me for sounding like a newb but what exactly is this "NAS" i see all the time? im guessing its a hard drive of some sort that stores ripped dvds and blu rays?



NOOB alert!!!! I kid, I kid!


NAS is Network Assignable Storage. It's basically a hard drive on your network. So instead of having an external hard drive hooked to your computer via USB cable and being limited to the data transfer limits of USB (or whatever the connecting method), you can hook the storage up to your network use network transfer speeds of +/-100 mbps . Your computer does not need to be powered on for other devices on the network to access the storage.


----------



## linkseo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deewan*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/690#post_23341126
> 
> 
> NOOB alert!!!! I kid, I kid!
> 
> 
> NAS is Network Assignable Storage. It's basically a hard drive on your network. So instead of having an external hard drive hooked to your computer via USB cable and being limited to the data transfer limits of USB (or whatever the connecting method), you can hook the storage up to your network use network transfer speeds of +/-100 mbps . Your computer does not need to be powered on for other devices on the network to access the storage.


interesting. but how do you then stream the movies in your nas? dont you need some type of hardware connected to your projector or reciever that picks up the nas?

can u set up for example a ps3 that is hooked up to your reciever to connect to the nas and play on your projector? or do you need a specific hardware that reads the nas's storage?


----------



## Done Deal DR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deewan*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/700_50#post_23341126
> 
> 
> NOOB alert!!!! I kid, I kid!
> 
> 
> NAS is Network Assignable Storage. It's basically a hard drive on your network. So instead of having an external hard drive hooked to your computer via USB cable and being limited to the data transfer limits of USB (or whatever the connecting method), you can hook the storage up to your network use network transfer speeds of +/-100 mbps . Your computer does not need to be powered on for other devices on the network to access the storage.



or... Network Attached Storage. Really doesn't matter though, it's all awesome in the end.


----------



## deewan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linkseo*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/690#post_23341162
> 
> 
> interesting. but how do you then stream the movies in your nas? dont you need some type of hardware connected to your projector or reciever that picks up the nas?
> 
> can u set up for example a ps3 that is hooked up to your reciever to connect to the nas and play on your projector? or do you need a specific hardware that reads the nas's storage?



Check out my equipment list for how I stream my ripped Blu-Ray collection to my projector. It's much like using the PS3. And you can use the PS3 too, just have to have the correct file type


----------



## southkhaki19

Not sure if I ever posted an update image after I completed all the work. I still want to go a little larger on the screen. I am using an HD33 Optoma 1080p proj. I figured out if I pull the proj. back approx 8" and play with the zoom and open the lens a tad I can go from the current 131" to 148" fairly easily. It will just take convincing the wife that an extra 17" will be awesome! For those who want to ask but hate to ask, I don't mind discussing. I made an excel sheet and did a full calculation of everything in the room. My project came to approx 4500 without my gaming computer setup and 5400 with the gaming computer. This includes EVERYTHING down to the screws that I bought for the screen and the furniture, wires, projector, and even the bar I made from IKEA hackers site with the alcohol, & etc. I will say that I ran my own CAN lighting and wires, and everything else that required elbow grease. So if you are going to pay someone this may run into the hundreds, if not more.


----------



## Shan

While it pales in comparison to many of these amazing home theaters, here is mine.


The first pic, without flash, is an accurate representation of how the room looks to my eyes:
 

 

 

 


You can see construction pics and info in my build thread: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1424284/sherwood-miniplex-construction-begins#post_23359330 


Shan


----------



## Brad Horstkotte

Looks awesome Shan!


----------



## jason4vu

Very nice!


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shan*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/690#post_23359364
> 
> 
> While it pales in comparison to many of these amazing home theaters, here is mine.
> 
> 
> The first pic, without flash, is an accurate representation of how the room looks to my eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see construction pics and info in my build thread: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1424284/sherwood-miniplex-construction-begins#post_23359330
> 
> 
> Shan


----------



## youthman

Fantastic looking room Shan!


----------



## mcascio

Well done Shan!


----------



## Shan

Thanks for the feedback all! Mario, your theater continues to amaze me.










> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jason4vu*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/720#post_23402631
> 
> 
> Here is mine!



Your theater looks terrific. I love the star ceilings. Just have not figured out a good way to make one work in mine.


Shan


----------



## jason4vu

Here is mine!


----------



## dvmiller

Wow Jason, that is spectacular!! Great job. Must be hard to leave that room without starting yet another movie!


----------



## Hunsbedt

This thread is a great place to get inspiration from! I've been lurking arond on AVS for years to get ideas for my own project. After fours years my HT was finished this spring. Here are some pics:

 

 

 

 


This picture shows speakers behind the Seymour 130" screen. Main loudspeakers are my 25 yrs old DALI 40. Center is a DIY, based on Dali and ScanSpeak loudspeakers. Two 15" Boscmann subs and one Maelstrom 21".

 


This is taken from the tech-room behind the HT. Most of my equipment is placed in the rack.

 


This is the DIY-doorlock on the sliding door entrance. It keeps the door completely sealed and works great to prevent sound leakage.

 

 


Here's a couple of building pics:

 

 


My thread on the Norwegian AVforum: http://avforum.no/forum/av-rom-konstruksjon-optimalisering/95204-hjemmekino-tilbygg-min-hjemmekino-na-oppdatert.html 


Link to "My Hometheater" on AVforum: http://avforum.no/minhjemmekino/show.php/Hunsbedt


----------



## femi

WOW Hunsbedt. That is awesome


----------



## Nightlord

Very very nice to see someone using DALI 40's. One of the more impressive builds they've ever done and a rather unique bass design. For those of you who don't know, there's another two woofers INSIDE the cabinet, multiple chambers etc.


----------



## Hunsbedt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *femi*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/720#post_23426584
> 
> 
> WOW Hunsbedt. That is awesome



Thanks!


----------



## Tedd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *femi*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/720#post_23426584
> 
> 
> WOW Hunsbedt. That is awesome



What's REALLY awesome is the link he provides. So many excellent ideas!


----------



## Hunsbedt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightlord*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/720#post_23426602
> 
> 
> Very very nice to see someone using DALI 40's. One of the more impressive builds they've ever done and a rather unique bass design. For those of you who don't know, there's another two woofers INSIDE the cabinet, multiple chambers etc.



Thanks!

In my mind Dali 40 is probably the most advanced loudspeaker Dali ever made. They used four years on designing and testing the type, and sold it for only 9000 kr here in Norway. That is under USD 1500,-!! The speaker weighs a hefty 160 pounds, and has a advanced magnet to magnet bass-system, with an extremely linear frequency curve ( +/- 2dB 25 – 20.000 Hz).

Also nice to have a "neighbour" from Sweden to comment on my choice of speakers...


----------



## JeffreyJonesBSME

It looks great!


I've been working on my theater build since last October. It seems it will never be completed. I have mostly some cosmetics and some painting still left to do.


Hopefully, I'll be able to post pictures here some day.


----------



## Nightlord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hunsbedt*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/720#post_23426835
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> In my mind Dali 40 is probably the most advanced loudspeaker Dali ever made. They used four years on designing and testing the type, and sold it for only 9000 kr here in Norway. That is under USD 1500,-!! The speaker weighs a hefty 160 pounds, and has a advanced magnet to magnet bass-system, with an extremely linear frequency curve ( +/- 2dB 25 – 20.000 Hz).
> 
> Also nice to have a "neighbour" from Sweden to comment on my choice of speakers...



I drooled a lot over them when I was younger and reading about them in the "Hifiklubben" catalogue. Never got to listen to them back then, and probably wouldn't have understood what made them good back then either, tastes evolve. But I did get to hear them last year finally. Fortunately speakers shouldn't be moved very often. My livingroom fronts weigh in at 230 pounds, so I sympathize.


----------



## Hunsbedt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tedd*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/720#post_23426828
> 
> 
> What's REALLY awesome is the link he provides. So many excellent ideas!



Thanks! Google Translate is great if you don't read Norwegian (you probably already used it...). If there is something you are wondering about, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## mcascio

Very impressive Hunsbedt. Nice work!!!


----------



## Hunsbedt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcascio*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/720#post_23427189
> 
> 
> Very impressive Hunsbedt. Nice work!!!



Thanks, Mario!

Your HT is my absolute favourite here. I've followed your thread from the start, and I am impressed over the quality in EVERY detail. And most important, you did all the work yourself! The finished result is just stunning...


----------



## mcascio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hunsbedt*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/720#post_23427365
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mario!
> 
> Your HT is my absolute favourite here. I've followed your thread from the start, and I am impressed over the quality in EVERY detail. And most important, you did all the work yourself! The finished result is just stunning...



Thanks so much. It was really fun to work on. Although, it's great to be done.










Did you end up lining the red fabric on the bottom side of your soffit the same way I did by cutting a 45 degree angle and tucking it in at the corners? Just curious if there was another way. I know went down a couple paths before settling on how to handle that.


----------



## GetGray

Hunsbedt: Great theater but I love that latch. It's a piece of art.


----------



## Hunsbedt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcascio*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/720#post_23427608
> 
> 
> 
> Did you end up lining the red fabric on the bottom side of your soffit the same way I did by cutting a 45 degree angle and tucking it in at the corners? Just curious if there was another way. I know went down a couple paths before settling on how to handle that.



Yes. I found this to be the best way to do it. There was just enough stretch in the fabrick to get a nice fit around the curved top on front side. Just pulled the fabrick and stapled it tight on the backside/top of the soffits.









I think my soffits are a bit simpler than yours. Here's a link: http://avforum.no/forum/av-rom-konstruksjon-optimalisering/95204-hjemmekino-tilbygg-min-hjemmekino-na-oppdatert-38.html#post1649732


----------



## Hunsbedt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GetGray*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/720#post_23427778
> 
> 
> Hunsbedt: Great theater but I love that latch. It's a piece of art.



Thanks!

I'll tell the guy helping me with the design and make it work!. It is made of 6mm stainless steel. I used about 30 hours just cutting and adjusting all the parts: http://avforum.no/forum/av-rom-konstruksjon-optimalisering/95204-hjemmekino-tilbygg-min-hjemmekino-na-oppdatert-53.html#post1775044


----------



## tony123

Hunsbedt, very nice room!


----------



## Hunsbedt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tony123*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/720#post_23429393
> 
> 
> Hunsbedt, very nice room!



Thanks, Tony!


@ GetGray: Here's a YouTube video of my sliding-door lock-mecanism: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVNO4jGz2JI&feature=youtu.be 

I made this short clip last year to show how it worked. The HT wasn't nearly finished at that time, but the door was working great, after som minor ajustments.


----------



## GetGray

Love it.


----------



## just jim

Quote:

Originally Posted by Hunsbedt


Thanks!

In my mind Dali 40 is probably the most advanced loudspeaker Dali ever made. They used four years on designing and testing the type, and sold it for only 9000 kr here in Norway. That is under USD 1500,-!! The speaker weighs a hefty 160 pounds, and has a advanced magnet to magnet bass-system, with an extremely linear frequency curve ( +/- 2dB 25 – 20.000 Hz).

Also nice to have a "neighbour" from Sweden to comment on my choice of speakers...


I drooled a lot over them when I was younger and reading about them in the "Hifiklubben" catalogue. Never got to listen to them back then, and probably wouldn't have understood what made them good back then either, tastes evolve. But I did get to hear them last year finally. Fortunately speakers shouldn't be moved very often. My livingroom fronts weigh in at 230 pounds, so I sympathize.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nightlord*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/720#post_23426888
> 
> 
> I drooled a lot over them when I was younger and reading about them in the "Hifiklubben" catalogue. Never got to listen to them back then, and probably wouldn't have understood what made them good back then either, tastes evolve. But I did get to hear them last year finally. Fortunately speakers shouldn't be moved very often. My livingroom fronts weigh in at 230 pounds, so I sympathize.



So this hole thing about Scandinavian diets being better than North American high carbohydrate, fat and everything else diets is all hooey! You keep in shape by moving your insanely heavy speakers around!!!


----------



## Nightlord

I had help from the previous owner getting mine in place actually. The speakers wouldn't damage very easily, but wooden floor and toes really don't like stone speakers dropped on them.










-22 pounds in three months five days on the lowcarb diet today.


----------



## Jefferson Davis

Where does the sound come from?


----------



## Jefferson Davis

yours is actually my favorite because you're not afraid to show your speakers and it isn't so damn flashy! and it actually seems like something a normal person could have in their house too. very well done if you ask me. what do you have for subs?


----------



## Hunsbedt

Thanks!

Regarding my speakers: The six surroundspeakers is DIY, based on two small 2x6,5" woofer/mid and 1" metal dome tweeter. The center speaker is also a DIY, based on a DALI 8000 Blue-series speaker. Main speakers are my 25 yrs old DALI 40. Also, I have 2 Boschmann 15" DIY subs and one single 21" Maelstrom sub.


----------



## JeffreyJonesBSME




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jefferson Davis*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/720#post_23449070
> 
> 
> Where does the sound come from?



Probably from speakers....Bazinga!


----------



## wlbolton

Still a work in progress. Must get the crown molding done.


Theater Entry
http://s567.photobucket.com/user/wlbolton/media/DSC_037.jpg.html  


Carada 106" Screen
http://s567.photobucket.com/user/wlbolton/media/DSC_0035.jpg.html  


Middle Atlantic Rack
http://s567.photobucket.com/user/wlbolton/media/DSC_0039.jpg.html  


Theatre Seating w/Wall Decor
http://s567.photobucket.com/user/wlbolton/media/DSC_0137.jpg.html


----------



## Commander Dan

After much blood, sweat, & tears, 1 and 2/3 years later, my Pirate Home Theater is FINALLY finished!


 

 

 

 



Full set of photos here (Two separate sites with the same set of pics.):

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.415088301939629.1073741826.137900416325087&type=1&l=0d5905fc9c 

(My Facebook page has additional albums with construction pics...)

http://hinson.zenfolio.com/p879167051


----------



## Shan

Wow, that theater is impressive. Very nice job on it. I am amazed at what creativity people show in theme-style theaters and this is an excellent example. Simply amazing work!


Shan


----------



## JeffreyJonesBSME

Dan,


Amazing!


You should work at Disney.


----------



## CptnRandy

Dude! Great work.


Now go and enjoy some movies!


----------



## GetGray

Arrr! That's a fine Cinema matee.


----------



## mcascio

Very cool room and excellent attention to detail Commander Dan! Congrats!


----------



## damelon

That is beautiful! Tell the truth, how often to you stand at the wheel and steer?


The windows are an awesome touch! That is truly a work of art man.


----------



## bass addict

Yowzer. That is simply amazing. What steered (no pun intended, lol) you away from a projector?


----------



## design1stcode2nd

Looks great, you may want to do a post build retrospective thread as I'm sure many would like to know all the details that went into building it.


----------



## youthman

Love the theme Dan. Very well done indeed.


----------



## Nightlord

Very lovely! Excellent use of sloped ceiling!


----------



## Avliner

Wow Dan,


what a masterpiece you got there man! Surely a whole lot better than the Black Pearl itself!! Hats off to'ya, Commander


----------



## cuzed2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Commander Dan*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/750#post_23475086
> 
> 
> After much blood, sweat, & tears, 1 and 2/3 years later, my Pirate Home Theater is FINALLY finished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full set of photos here (Two separate sites with the same set of pics.):
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.415088301939629.1073741826.137900416325087&type=1&l=0d5905fc9c
> 
> (My Facebook page has additional albums with construction pics...)
> 
> http://hinson.zenfolio.com/p879167051



My hat's off to you...

Themed theaters can be a risky challenge. However; this is an excellent example - VERY NICE !!

Makes me want to visit and experience it first hand - well done!


----------



## DL4567




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wlbolton*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/720#post_23455095
> 
> 
> Still a work in progress. Must get the crown molding done.
> 
> 
> Theater Entry
> http://s567.photobucket.com/user/wlbolton/media/DSC_037.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Carada 106" Screen
> http://s567.photobucket.com/user/wlbolton/media/DSC_0035.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Middle Atlantic Rack
> http://s567.photobucket.com/user/wlbolton/media/DSC_0039.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Theatre Seating w/Wall Decor
> http://s567.photobucket.com/user/wlbolton/media/DSC_0137.jpg.html



The pirate theater kind of stole the show from you being posted right after yours, so I just wanna say yours in very nice too. I like the entrance with the candy counter and popcorn machine!


----------



## doublewing11

Just finished a few weeks ago............waiting on chair delivery. With the fantastic theaters in this thread.......mine seems a little boring, just like the owner.


----------



## maestro20001

Hey, she looks pretty good to me. ;-) Looking forward to what it looks like with chairs.


What matters is that you like it.


----------



## Shan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doublewing11*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/750#post_23495639
> 
> 
> Just finished a few weeks ago............waiting on chair delivery. With the fantastic theaters in this thread.......mine seems a little boring, just like the owner.



Been watching your thread. The theater turned out great!


----------



## GetGray

Looks excellent to me, too.


----------



## JeffreyJonesBSME

It's really good. I actually prefer yours to some of the others that are over the top.


Much more"livable".


----------



## design1stcode2nd

Looks good to me, any plans for acoustical treatments?


----------



## Roger Dressler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *design1stcode2nd*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/750#post_23499165
> 
> 
> Looks good to me, any plans for acoustical treatments?


You mean like this?

 


It's all behind the cloth. Link to the post.


----------



## design1stcode2nd

Couldn't even tell that was cloth on my iPad. Thought it was paint. Nice job.


----------



## rmaddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffreyJonesBSME*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/750#post_23497695
> 
> 
> It's really good. I actually prefer yours to some of the others that are over the top.
> 
> 
> Much more"livable".



Agreed. Looks really nice and I like the color of the wood with the columns, door and trim in your room.


----------



## doublewing11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmaddog*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/750#post_23504490
> 
> 
> Agreed. Looks really nice and I like the color of the wood with the columns, door and trim in your room.



Thanks,


All wood trim/columns are Knotty Alder with no stain, just 6 coats of lacquer ...... but I took a chance with columns and stained columns in Fruitwood to lower tones due to size. It worked out well......was scared having natural and stained wood in the same room.


----------



## dvmiller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doublewing11*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/750#post_23495639
> 
> 
> Just finished a few weeks ago............waiting on chair delivery. With the fantastic theaters in this thread.......mine seems a little boring, just like the owner.



Your woodwork and color combination look great. Not a boring theater at all!


----------



## defrederickjr

It took almost 5 years to get to post here. 4 of which it really hasn't changed much. And even now, I wouldn't call it "complete". But unless something goes completely south, we sold the house... so as far as I'm concerned it's DONE! Here' are the pics....



__
https://flic.kr/p/9389737612
​


__
https://flic.kr/p/9389737584
​


__
https://flic.kr/p/9386965357
​


__
https://flic.kr/p/9386965349
​


----------



## doublewing11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *defrederickjr*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/750#post_23591317
> 
> 
> It took almost 5 years to get to post here. 4 of which it really hasn't changed much. And even now, I wouldn't call it "complete". But unless something goes completely south, we sold the house... so as far as I'm concerned it's DONE! Here' are the pics....
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/9389737612
> ​
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/9389737584
> ​
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/9386965357
> ​
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/9386965349
> ​





Love your ceiling paint/color.........Ralph Lauren Suede? Your crown molding for rope light was my alternative.........I really struggled with level to place the crown. Looks like either direction would worked for me............really like your location of crown.


----------



## NYGIANTSFAN23

Love your space, that ceiling is wicked


----------



## defrederickjr

Thanks guys. I'm going to miss that theater... at least until the new and improved version gets built. DoubleWing, I think that color is called Bison Brown, no idea of the brand. Was looking for it to touch up some spots before we listed the house, and apparently I have none. The ceiling and front wall is slightly darker, but not dark enough to notice. It's fine, but it will be taken into account in the next one. If you look in my main thread, you can get a better idea of how the crown/soffit/whatever you call it. Best views are in the framing and drywall stages.


----------



## rmaddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *defrederickjr*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/750#post_23591317
> 
> 
> It took almost 5 years to get to post here. 4 of which it really hasn't changed much. And even now, I wouldn't call it "complete". But unless something goes completely south, we sold the house... so as far as I'm concerned it's DONE! Here' are the pics....
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/9389737612
> ​



Wow... Beautiful theater room!!!


----------



## squigly1

Awesome looking rooms in this thread.


Have a question about a white chassis projector in a dark room. The projector will be mounted almost flush to a 7' ceiling. The room has a black ceiling, dark grey walls, black carpet, and black furniture. Some seating will be behind the projector. How distracting will the white chassis be in the periphery of vison?


Thanks


----------



## youthman

Squigly, if you can order a black one, it would disappear much easier. But honestly, once the lights go out, you won't see it. If you did order it and you find it is a problem, you could always remove the cover and spray paint it black.


----------



## squigly1

I'd love to order a black one. I really want a Sony projector but it's more than the budget permits. Considering an Epson and can't really justify the price difference between to 5020 (white) and 6020 (black). I never considered that the cover could be removed and painted. This is good


----------



## squigly1

Wasn't trying to get this off topic. Sorry. I just figured people with completed theatres may be able to comment on vision periphery of a white chassis projector when mounted like I will have.


----------



## GetGray

No worries, I removed my OT post, too.


----------



## replayreb

This is a multi-purpose family room which also serves as our home theater. I was on a tight budget when we built this house 10 years ago so I went with a very minimalist approach and used Niles Audio wall speakers and a plain white wall for the screen. The sub is underneath the end table and the media closet is located behind the door to the room. Our contractor's trim guy helped me build the adjustable shelving for the media closet. There's an IR eye installed behind the grill of the center speaker. I took some panoramic pictures of the room but you must forgive me because I must have moved the phone too fast and they turned out a little blurry. The room hasn't changed at all in appearance in 10 years except for a 1080p projector upgrade and we still love it! When I installed my first projector it didn't have lens shift so that is why the projector is hanging down low. When I upgraded to the 1080p projector I decided not to shorten the mount.


----------



## rmaddog

Here's my theater room I just finished - well, I do have a few minor things to still work on but it's pretty much complete and I have been using it and loving it and have been waiting a long time to post it on this thread so here it is. Got some good pics with the lighting just right in a few, while a little dark in others but will try to get some better shots later when I consider it 100%, minus future upgrades of course!







Going to start a post construction thread soon for the Maddog Theater with other pics, specs, lessons learned, etc.


----------



## 69glamboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *southkhaki19*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/690#post_23342186
> 
> 
> Not sure if I ever posted an update image after I completed all the work. I still want to go a little larger on the screen. I am using an HD33 Optoma 1080p proj. I figured out if I pull the proj. back approx 8" and play with the zoom and open the lens a tad I can go from the current 131" to 148" fairly easily. It will just take convincing the wife that an extra 17" will be awesome! For those who want to ask but hate to ask, I don't mind discussing. I made an excel sheet and did a full calculation of everything in the room. My project came to approx 4500 without my gaming computer setup and 5400 with the gaming computer. This includes EVERYTHING down to the screws that I bought for the screen and the furniture, wires, projector, and even the bar I made from IKEA hackers site with the alcohol, & etc. I will say that I ran my own CAN lighting and wires, and everything else that required elbow grease. So if you are going to pay someone this may run into the hundreds, if not more.




Can i ask what color you used for the blue walls.... Very cool shade. Really awesome room.


----------



## rmaddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *69glamboy*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/700_100#post_23708709
> 
> 
> Can i ask what color you used for the blue walls.... Very cool shade. Really awesome room.



69glamboy,


Thanks! My walls are a flat Starless Night (BEHR Premium Plus Ultra) and yeah, I dig your color palette on your room!


----------



## audioguy

We've sold our home and are in the process of tearing this down for the next theater, which should be completed in about 6 weeks.


----------



## rmaddog

You are tearing that down?! Can't imagine what you will replace it with... It looks nice & seems to be setup nice for good sound. What are you plans for the new one?


----------



## Peter M

I think I can finally declare mine finished !

 

 


Cheers,


----------



## rmaddog

All I can say is "Wow"!!! Looks incredible man


----------



## jabkata

"WOW" man, this is awesome!!!


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peter M*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/780#post_23718883
> 
> 
> I think I can finally declare mine finished !
> 
> 
> Cheers,



Peter: VERY NICE!! (but home theaters are never finished







).


So what speakers did you end up with?


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmaddog*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/780#post_23718842
> 
> 
> You are tearing that down?! Can't imagine what you will replace it with... It looks nice & seems to be setup nice for good sound. What are you plans for the new one?



The new one will be a bit wider (by about 1.75 feet) and (unfortunately) lower (current theater is 9 fee new one is 8), and using a different company to design it. Most important difference is that it will be on the 2nd floor so am having to do lots of things ti "try" to keep the sound contained.


----------



## Peter M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/750_50#post_23719358
> 
> 
> Peter: VERY NICE!! (but home theaters are never finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> So what speakers did you end up with?



Hi Chuck,


Thanks ! I ended up getting the Procellas but it was a very close thing between them and the Seatons. In the end it came down to form factor more than anything else. The sound quality is amazingly similar and stunningly good !!


There's lots more photos in my thread (link in my sig).


I'm following your "No 4" with great interest. Are you off to CEDIA this year ?


Cheers,


----------



## audioguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peter M*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/780#post_23722357
> 
> 
> 
> I'm following your "No 4" with great interest. Are you off to CEDIA this year ?
> 
> 
> Cheers,



I'd love to go but we are in the middle of moving so I won't have time😒


----------



## javeryh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcascio*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/600_100#post_22461285
> 
> 
> After a lot of hard work, I'm glad I finally qualify to contribute to this thread.
> 
> 
> See my build thread in my signature for additional photos and detailed photos during the build.



This is just SICK.


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Peter M*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/700_100#post_23718883
> 
> 
> I think I can finally declare mine finished !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,



I think your theater is awesome! Really digging the baffle ceiling! You have put thoughts into my head unfortunately for me lol. Great job!











What is the size of your screen?


----------



## Peter M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/800_50#post_23733282
> 
> 
> What is the size of your screen?



It's 170" diag for 2.35, but the full screen is 3:1 and 17' wide.


Cheers


----------



## Pain Infliction

That is big! Very nice! Why 3:1? I have never seen that aspect in any theaters before.


----------



## cdika17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/800_100#post_23737141
> 
> 
> That is big! Very nice! Why 3:1? I have never seen that aspect in any theaters before.



Im guessing it has full masking capabilities and if you go with a 3.1, you will have a bigger 1.78 image compared if you went with 2.35/2.37. Your basically masking every input.


----------



## Pain Infliction

I was thinking that the 16:9 image would be smaller from a CIH off of a 3:1 screen?


----------



## Tedd

Wouldn't 16x9 be smaller on a CIH 3:1? Four way masking on a 2:1 screen would give you similar image square footage between scope and 16x9, wouldn't it?


I am very curious as to why 3:1.


----------



## Peter M




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/800_50#post_23737141
> 
> 
> That is big! Very nice! Why 3:1? I have never seen that aspect in any theaters before.



It was all to do with LR speaker placement. The masking system has quite a large extruded aluminium frame and so if the masking frame was at 2.35 then the speakers would have to be some distance inside this to avoid diffraction problems. I think it worked out about 3m apart, but my room is 6.4m wide and this would have been too narrow for me. I use the room a lot for music and love a wide soundstage. The next option was to put the speakers outside the masking frame at 2.35 but this was too wide. So I decided to split the difference, put the speakers pretty much right on the edge of the 2.35 image and take the screen out to 3:1 and get the masking frame out of the way.


I'm very happy with the way it's turned out !


Cheers,


----------



## JeffreyJonesBSME

My theater is about 2 weeks from being finished.


I need to wait for someone to post some pictures of a really bad theater before I post mine.


The last one is a hard one to follow.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Just post it.


----------



## doublewing11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffreyJonesBSME*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/780#post_23739805
> 
> 
> My theater is about 2 weeks from being finished.
> 
> 
> I need to wait for someone to post some pictures of a really bad theater before I post mine.
> 
> 
> The last one is a hard one to follow.



Ok................................seriously................................this would be easy to follow for anyone! Time to post!!!!


----------



## JeffreyJonesBSME




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doublewing11*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/780#post_23742381
> 
> 
> Ok................................seriously................................this would be easy to follow for anyone! Time to post!!!!




Okay...............


I can definitely follow that theater system. LOL



I have a few details to finish up and then I'll get the camera gear out. More to come soon.


----------



## Pain Infliction

they do have nice straight cuts though.


----------



## max-well

Hi,

my theater in living room ....


----------



## Pain Infliction

Nice furniture!


----------



## max-well

Old equipment ....

Yamaha rx-v 2700 reciever

Phillips bdp - 8000 bluray player

Dune hd1 media player

Bose acoustimass 10 seri IV

Panasonic pt-ae4000u

Panasonic pt-ae1000u


Panasonic pt-ae1000u screenshot
 shot


----------



## snowkarver

OK, I think I'm pretty much done with my second build. It's a 2.35 setup in a 10' x 10' space.


----------



## amo76

Awesome theater. Gives me some ideas for my spare bedroom.


----------



## deewan

GREAT USE OF SPACE snowkarver!!!!! Goes to show no matter how big or small a room is, they can all look and sound amazing with proper planning.


----------



## cuzed2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowkarver*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/810#post_23778503
> 
> 
> OK, I think I'm pretty much done with my second build. It's a 2.35 setup in a 10' x 10' space.



That is an awesome and intimate-sized room!

One question; behind the sofa and under the projector is that bass trapping on the back wall?


----------



## snowkarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cuzed2*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/810#post_23778737
> 
> 
> That is an awesome and intimate-sized room!
> 
> One question; behind the sofa and under the projector is that bass trapping on the back wall?



Thanks guys.


No, the projector is recessed into what used to be a window well. The bass traps are in the rear corners (16" triangular superchunk) and also a rear soffit trap behind the light tray (it's open to 16" of fiberglass and covered with fabric).


----------



## GetGray

That IS a very interesting small space. Love the colors. Wish you were closer, would liek to see/hear it in person.


----------



## leviathan18

Work in progress


----------



## linkseo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deewan*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/690#post_23341235
> 
> 
> Check out my equipment list for how I stream my ripped Blu-Ray collection to my projector. It's much like using the PS3. And you can use the PS3 too, just have to have the correct file type



Very informative. I'm getting a better idea now and may invest in a nas. seems like it would be useful not just for movies.

Question. How exaclty do you get your movie collection into the NAS?

I have approximately 400 dvd's and about 50 blu rays. Please dont tell me i have to somehow rip them one at a time







.

Also what file type to you have your movies in? is it ISO? avi? wmv?


Thanks


----------



## Pain Infliction

Of course you have to rip every one. How else will they get on your hard drive/server? There is a lot for you to learn from media streamers, HTPC's, servers/nas, file types, and much much more. Start looking into the "networking, media servers, and content streaming" threads. You can do amazing things such as custom intros and movie trailers, and trivia. The sky is the limit. Good luck


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *leviathan18*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/800_100#post_23779337
> 
> 
> Work in progress



Looks good, but I want to suggest centering the center speaker with the TV for best imaging and fung shway.


----------



## leviathan18

WIP LOL


it will be centered attached to the wall as soon as I get the new TV


----------



## mtbdudex

Here's an update to my 130" diag Scope HT (or UltraWide or 2.35:1 or ??).

Full 11.3 via Denon 4520CI + Emotiva amp, and added fronts/wides for 11 mains/center/surrounds and 3 subs for LFE give a 11.3 set-up

(I have the IB 4 x 15" line array on Sub1 and both 18" and 15" SI cubes on Sub2, so technically a 11.2 I guess).

Those 18" and 15" SI drivers in sealed cab's along front wall and side wall help flatten the in room response in my 2 row, 8 seat, 11.3 HT.


The panorama stitching in PSE made the curved look to the ceiling acoustic clouds, they are straight in real world.










Rear view:










Layout:


----------



## JeffreyJonesBSME

Here it is.

After a full year of blood, sweat and tears.

I'm still saving for the matching set of seating for the back row.



_The Theater_


 


 


 


 


 


 


 



_The Lobby and Bar_


----------



## sojodave

I took these with my cel phone which is not the greatest camera. I don't think you are ever done with your home theater, but this is after building my riser and getting my Berkline home theater chairs. I did this entire home theater for under 3K including the chairs, projector,100" Elite screen, raceway crown molding, Polk in-wall speakers, Polk in-ceiling speakers, 12 acoustic panels, two Klipsch subs, JBL ES80 floorstanders. It may not be the most beautiful home theater, but we love our budget home theater room.


Mrs. Soodave standing next to my Elite 100" motorized screen.
 


Mrs. Sojodave relaxing in the Berkline Reno home theater chairs.
 


View from the front of the room.
 


View from the back of the room.


----------



## Pain Infliction

^^^^^ Those pics make me want to start a "post your wife in your theater" thread. Lol










Enjoy your theater and thanks for posting


----------



## doublewing11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/810#post_23808621
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ Those pics make me want to start a "post your wife in your theater" thread. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your theater and thanks for posting



Well, my wife would win the "Hottest over 50 award" !!!!











Too many times the misses has been mistaken for my daughter!!!










So................................what does that say about me?


----------



## Spaceman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/810#post_23808621
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ Those pics make me want to start a "post your wife in your theater" thread.











http://s847.photobucket.com/user/spacemanlee--/media/IMG_1467withmodel_zps0be0b2c2.jpg.html


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doublewing11*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/810#post_23808639
> 
> 
> Well, my wife would win the "Hottest over 50 award" !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many times the misses has been mistaken for my daughter!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So................................what does that say about me?


. That your very rich! Lmao.


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spaceman*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/810#post_23808669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s847.photobucket.com/user/spacemanlee--/media/IMG_1467withmodel_zps0be0b2c2.jpg.html


Lmao Spaceman!


----------



## 7channelfreak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spaceman*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/810#post_23808669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s847.photobucket.com/user/spacemanlee--/media/IMG_1467withmodel_zps0be0b2c2.jpg.html




Hahahaha!!!


----------



## Spaceman

I guess I should have read that more carefully. I read "paste your favorite swimsuit model in your theater", not "post your wife in your theater". My bad.


----------



## jautor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spaceman*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/810#post_23808896
> 
> 
> I guess I should have read that more carefully. I read "paste your favorite swimsuit model in your theater", not "post your wife in your theater". My bad.



Stop posting pictures of my wife!


----------



## JeffreyJonesBSME




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jautor*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/810#post_23811886
> 
> 
> Stop posting pictures of my wife!



Wife?


She told me she wasn't married before we started dating.


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JeffreyJonesBSME*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/810#post_23812468
> 
> 
> Wife?
> 
> 
> She told me she wasn't married before we started dating.


. Hahaha.


Somebody start the thread. I am too chicken to do it. Lol.


----------



## viperdriver5150

  
 
 
 



Equipment:


Onkyo TX-NR5009

Klipsch RF7-II

Klipsch Center

2 Rythmik FV15 HP's

1 Velodyne CHT-15

ZBOX HTPC

Crown XLS1000 Power Amplifier with 6 Bass shakers

XBOX

Sony BDPS790 3D Blu-ray Player

Qnap 3TB NAS

Western Digital MyBook 2 TB

DirecTV Genie

Elite Screens 135"

Epson 6010

Darbee Darblet


All work was done by my father and myself. Only thing hired out was the mud and tape.


----------



## Jonny5nz

Nice job Viper. You have similar screen to wall ratios as the HT I want to build. Are you planning on making a construction or before/after thread. I am very keen on seeing it. What is the width of your room?


----------



## viperdriver5150

Thank you very much Jonny, we put a lot of time into it but it was totally worth it.


As for the dimensions, the room is 24' long and 15' wide.


I would really like to do a build thread and I had full intentions of doing so, but as it turns out I really didn't take many pictures. Dumb on my part, but if I can gather enough pictures to make it worth the cause I will certainly do so.


----------



## Frohlich

Great job viper. I love looking at everyone's home theater...HT PORN


----------



## robertintemple


A little something I threw together...



 



 

Speakers and Amps by California Audio Technology, Display Development HD3 Projector, 185" Stewart Filmscreens screen.  Eleven subwoofers.  Yeah.


----------



## mtbdudex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertintemple*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/840#post_23816952
> 
> 
> A little something I threw together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speakers and Amps by California Audio Technology, Display Development HD3 Projector, 185" Stewart Filmscreens screen.  Eleven subwoofers.  Yeah.



Since this is your 1st post here at AVS, welcome.

Did you conceive and build this yourself?



Sent from my 32GB iPhone4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertintemple*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/840#post_23816952
> 
> 
> A little something I threw together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speakers and Amps by California Audio Technology, Display Development HD3 Projector, 185" Stewart Filmscreens screen.  Eleven subwoofers.  Yeah.



Couldn't affort the twelfth subwoofer..too bad. I kid...I kid. Looks terrific and I am sure it sounds fantastic as well.


----------



## Nightlord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertintemple*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/840#post_23816952
> 
> 
> Eleven subwoofers.



One below each channel, or how do have you placed them?


----------



## robertintemple


There are 4 18" CAT subs across the front (between the Left and Center and the Right and Center mains).  In addition, each front main has a 12" sub.. then there are 4 other 12" subs in the columns to even out the room and get rid of bass nodes.  Each 18" sub is driven by a 700 watt amp and each 12" has a 250 watt amp.  No compression at all in the bass.  Scarry thing happen and on explosions and big thuds in movies the room pressurizes in ways that make you jump.  Yet at the same time, I can play 2 channel music and it images well enough to pluck out where people are on the stage.


----------



## robertintemple


This theater was designed in-house for our new showroom.  I designed the layout of the room and speaker layout.  The room design was modified by CAT and CinemaTech after their acousticians reviewed the plans and we went thru a few iteration of review/modify before all parties were happy.  With a final plan we proceeded to knock down walls and reconfigure the space.  The walls are acoustically treated and fabric-ed over.  I did all equipment installation and wiring and programming of the control system (Crestron).  I have detailed step by step pictures if anyone is interested...

-rob


----------



## 7channelfreak

Of coarse we are interested. Haha. That's why we all come here to learn and share.


----------



## Spaceman

Yes, please post the construction pics (maybe in a new build thread). I know we would all like to see how it all came together. If you have a plan to post that would be great as well, or at least discuss the room dimensions with some info about seating distances, screen size, etc. Looks great!


----------



## robertintemple




Here is the equipment for the theater room.  Main highlights are the entire rack of amps for that one room, Theta Casablanca is the main Pre/pro and the Kaleidescape and Prima Cinema servers for content.  There's also another room of equipment stuffed in here plus a two channel system.

-rob


----------



## cdika17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertintemple*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/800_100#post_23816952
> 
> 
> A little something I threw together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speakers and Amps by California Audio Technology, Display Development HD3 Projector, 185" Stewart Filmscreens screen.  Eleven subwoofers.  Yeah.



Yah, were gonna need you to go ahead and make a build thread, mmm kay?


----------



## robertintemple




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cdika17*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/840#post_23825026
> 
> 
> 
> Yah, were gonna need you to go ahead and make a build thread, mmm kay?


 

Man, Lumburg is gonna make me work this Saturday....


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertintemple*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/840#post_23827873
> 
> 
> Man, Lumburg is gonna make me work this Saturday....


Well... At least the hard part is already done.


----------



## redjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ttby58b*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/60#post_15702237


Dave - I'm curious.. What is the width of your room at the screen end. It looks fairly narrow. Is it wider than 9' across? I'm trying to decide on an office/media room, but I'm constrained on one end by 9' 4" wide. I'm not actually putting in a 'true' theater, but I did a little mock-up with a temp wall and it just looks to narrow. So, understandably I'm concerned and haven't moved forward yet with the project. Rick


----------



## youthman

Rick, my room is 13' wide with a 103" screen and RF-83's. When I move to an AT screen, I should be able to go between 120" and 130" screen. Hope that helps.


----------



## redjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *youthman*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/840#post_23860420
> 
> 
> Rick, my room is 13' wide with a 103" screen and RF-83's. When I move to an AT screen, I should be able to go between 120" and 130" screen. Hope that helps.


I was hoping to get the width of ttby58b's room, as it does look narrow and if I have a width, I can get a sense of proportion to my space. I'm not so much interested at this point of the width of the screen, but thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pain Infliction

^^^^ Nice! I made the cut too! There are a few theaters that I would love to see finished Maybe one day they will post again? Speaking of that.....Where are your pics? They are gone.


----------



## doublewing11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/840#post_23880538
> 
> 
> A small room. Have been enjoying it daily for a couple years now with a few upgrades along the way.
> 
> Considerable sound treatment applied but zero sound proofing. No major regrets except that the screen to back wall distance of 12' severely limits my projector selection. Currently shooting a BenQ W1070 onto a 112" wide X 56" high (2.0 ratio - constant area) silver spandex screen.




Great job with that space.........................


----------



## youthman

Here is my setup. The acoustic panels have since been mounted on the walls, just haven't taken new pics. Room is 13' x 19' with 10' ceilings.


----------



## bbm3

This is our little getaway.

Never 100% complete, we need to build a new screen next. It will forever evolve.

The room is 13' wide x 16' long x 8' high.

My wife sits in a wheelchair in the "sweet spot" next to the couch..

The room has individual analog stereo and solid state 7.2 systems.


 

 

 

 



Analog stereo stuff:


----------



## bbm3

Wow David your room is stunning!

I wish I had not stumbled upon this page.

Far and away the nicest fully enclosed room in this size range I have seen.


Our acoustic treatment is a work in process. So far I have hit some first reflection points and added some bass trapping.

Time to pickup a mic, preamp, and REW,

I really like how you blended your acoustic treatments so seamlessly into the design.

Our stereo gear is low-end, primarily DIY and second hand.

I try to listen to an album a week in the evening. It is my form of meditation.


Do you have a build site?

I am very interested to learn more about your room.

Thanks,

-Bill


----------



## Schlemstar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/840#post_23880538
> 
> 
> A small room. Have been enjoying it daily for a couple years now with a few upgrades along the way.
> 
> Considerable sound treatment applied but zero sound proofing. No major regrets except that the screen to back wall distance of 12' severely limits my projector selection. Currently shooting a BenQ W1070 onto a 112" wide X 56" high (2.0 ratio - constant area) silver spandex screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David,
> 
> 
> What can you tell me about the low cabinets underneath the screen? I want to do something similar in my HT. Are they custom, DYI, or off-the shelf? They look really slick!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Schlemstar
> 
> 
> (see my build thread in the non-dedicated theater forum) "Schlemtheater II - Attack of the Arch Bar."


----------



## bbm3

Thanks,

I have watched those interviews and have been reading lots of articles.

Our room certainly sounds better with the first steps we have taken.

I still want to do some measurements as I am sure there is plenty of opportunity for improvement

primarily with bass response. I'm also looking at the miniDSP + REW for bass EQ.


Fortunately sound isolation is not a problem in our case. Our room is actually a free standing box.

Except at a couple of points the walls and ceiling do not contact other walls or the 9 foot high joists of the floor above.


----------



## snowkarver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/840#post_23880058
> 
> 
> I have gone through the theater construction thread and archived all the finished theater shots I could find.
> 
> 
> Please don't be offended if your name is not in the list. While I tried to be comprehensive a few babies may have gone out with the bath water.



Hey I made the cut!










Thanks for pulling this together. It is indeed a bit depressing how many build threads just get dropped. I myself almost lost interest in documenting 2.0 after it garnered far less interest than my first thread. But after all the advice and ideas I've stolen from the forum, I felt that I at least owed the community some finished shots, and I'm glad I did.


I guess if you guys see a newish thread that's lumbering along, maybe pop in and post a few kind words or advice. I'm sure the OPs would appreciate the encouragement.


----------



## bbm3

snowkarver,


Your beautiful room is exactly the one I was thinking of when I added "fully enclosed" to my complement about DavidK442's room.


Your room looks so inviting and is so well done. I am at a loss for words.


----------



## icechunk

Here is mine. Suggestions for improvement are always welcome


----------



## redjr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbm3*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/840#post_23885347
> 
> 
> This is our little getaway.
> 
> Never 100% complete, we need to build a new screen next. It will forever evolve.
> 
> The room is 13' wide x 16' long x 8' high.
> 
> My wife sits in a wheelchair in the "sweet spot" next to the couch..
> 
> The room has individual analog stereo and solid state 7.2 systems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analog stereo stuff:



Very, very nice bbm3. Nice large, unobtrusive and uncluttered space. I love it. - Rick


----------



## bbm3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redjr*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/840#post_23895506
> 
> 
> Very, very nice bbm3. Nice large, unobtrusive and uncluttered space. I love it. - Rick



Thank you Rick,

The wide angle lens makes the room look larger.

We are using the room more often than I expected.


-Bill


----------



## trauma

room is 12x21 135'' elite screen


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trauma*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/840#post_23916849



nice theatre. Great work, looks clean. Well done.


----------



## SOWK

WOW, seriously great work guys.


Some of the rooms here make mine look like a black cardboard box. lol.


Truly awe inspiring work.


----------



## zenzilla

Here is our constant work in progress


----------



## bbm3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SOWK*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/870#post_24109159
> 
> 
> WOW, seriously great work guys.
> 
> 
> Some of the rooms here make mine look like a black cardboard box. lol.
> 
> 
> Truly awe inspiring work.




Nice "black cardboard box" SOWK.

Very nice.


----------



## cavchameleon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bbm3*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/870#post_24110404
> 
> 
> Nice "black cardboard box" SOWK.
> 
> Very nice.



+1 Clean an neat, and when the lights are out - you have a perfect room!


----------



## max-well




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zenzilla*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/870#post_24109334
> 
> 
> Here is our constant work in progress



Very nice but small screen ...


----------



## zenzilla

120" is small?


----------



## scipper77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *max-well*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/870#post_24112258
> 
> 
> Very nice but small screen ...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zenzilla*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/870#post_24112572
> 
> 
> 120" is small?



Anywhere else but this forum I would assume that to be sarcasm.


----------



## zenzilla




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scipper77*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/870#post_24112611
> 
> 
> 
> Anywhere else but this forum I would assume that to be sarcasm.


----------



## max-well

I'm sorry, I did not write to disparage. 135 inches would be better. If you can try to understand me ....


----------



## Cyrano

I think the wide angle lens of the camera makes the screen (and that whole end wall area) appear smaller than it is.


----------



## zenzilla

Yeah no worries







each side of the screen has speaker material panels constructed to hide tower speakers... I agree bigger is better but my iphone camera is not the best😁


----------



## GhettoSonic


The laptop and red clock radio are not part of the home theater.  It looks better with the ambient lights turned off, I swear. View is from couch, looking straight ahead, because it's for leaning back in the couch and watching the 21.5" screen, I just angled the picture to show all the components of the A/V system.  The screen shelf slides fore and aft and is on an articulated arm thing.  

 

3 channels of bi-amped power from an old Kenwood VR-7070 receiver.  Pair of 6" JBL Northridge N26 II bookshelf speakers and two 10" JL Audio ported enclosures that are isolated from the floor and wall because it lives on the plastic shelves.  It was a tight fit, but it's perfect.  A Mac MINI lives on the top shelf, between the speakers.  By far, the best system I've ever had.  It moves so much air.  I wish you could hear it.  It's all in a very small room, about 10 x 10.  Please don't laugh.


----------



## maestro20001

Hey man, there is nothing wrong with that. It's a good looking little industrial rig.  Nice work.


----------



## Scout's staff

Quick question. What is your viewing distance from the front row? Also is the 120" across or diagonal. Thanks. Oh, and your room looks great.


----------



## Crash11

My most recent shots:


----------



## jason4vu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Crash11*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/870#post_24134605
> 
> 
> My most recent shots:


Very nice!


----------



## audioguy

*Version 4.6 (The "upgrades" never cease)*

*EDIT:* This is a cosmetic re-do of my previous theater, as of 6 months ago, prior to replacing the ceiling speakers with RSL's..

The next post shows the original version of the theater: (Theater 4.1) 

I will be adding wides, and center heights (and possibly a new processor) in the next few weeks.


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audioguy*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/800_100#post_24134847
> 
> 
> 95% Completed. Need to put black velvet under screen and on both sides and replace the 4 surrounds with speakers that fit in column



Looks good. What subs are those and what LCR's are you using?


----------



## just jim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GhettoSonic*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/870#post_24132013
> 
> The laptop and red clock radio are not part of the home theater.  It looks better with the ambient lights turned off, I swear. View is from couch, looking straight ahead, because it's for leaning back in the couch and watching the 21.5" screen, I just angled the picture to show all the components of the A/V system.  The screen shelf slides fore and aft and is on an articulated arm thing.
> 
> 3 channels of bi-amped power from an old Kenwood VR-7070 receiver.  Pair of 6" JBL Northridge N26 II bookshelf speakers and two 10" JL Audio ported enclosures that are isolated from the floor and wall because it lives on the plastic shelves.  It was a tight fit, but it's perfect.  A Mac MINI lives on the top shelf, between the speakers.  By far, the best system I've ever had.  It moves so much air.  I wish you could hear it.  It's all in a very small room, about 10 x 10.  Please don't laugh.



Love the acoustically clear racking! And it looks like your HT is actually finished. I'm jealous!


----------



## foraye

Here is my 95%...All taking with my mobile phone for now, until I update my build thread.


----------



## foraye

Screen is 140" Diag. 2.35:1


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foraye*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/870#post_24135937
> 
> 
> Here is my 95%...All taking with my mobile phone for now, until I update my build thread.


Wow. Beautiful. Can you provide a link to your build thread here. I don't see sig links and such with my phone.

That's a very comfortable looking way to watch movies. Very attractive.


----------



## LeP1ck

My parents allowed me space in the basement for a little HT setup  This is mostly Nikko branded audio equipment. Here is some cellphone pictures of my HT










Front view
 

Not up to date picture, but still


Rack:
 


Projector (off eBay deals)
 
 




There is the list of the equipment :


Sound:

- Nikko Alpha 450

- Nikko Alpha 230 (x3)

- Nikko Gamma 40

- Nikko Beta 30

- Nikko EQ 30 (x2)

- Nikko ATD-1

- Nikko BTL-1

- B&K Reference 50 (AV Processor)


Video:

- Optoma ES522

- HTPC


Power and rack:

- Monster Power PRO2500

- MiddleAtlantic rack (x2) with shelves and blank plates


Speakers:

- Polk Audio db Series DB1040 DVC with Dayton Plate amp (subwoofer)

- Technics SB-A27 (x2)

- Pinnacle AC Widescreen center

- B&W DM600i (x2)


I can't wait to buy my first house to really put all the ideas that I got from here into a real thing


----------



## LeP1ck




> Quote:
> Nikko...rockin' it old school! I remember looking at some of their gear in the 80's. Always makes me smile when I stream music over my PS3 (soon to be PS4) into my 40 year old Sansui AU 9900 integrated amp and crank it. Investment in good gear is a good investment.



Thanks ! They do sound warm and crisp to any speaker you hook up to them


----------



## LeP1ck




> Quote:
> Well, I don't know about the steamed vegetables, but judging by the shot of your rack I think it's safe to use "Blow the $#!+ out of it LOUD!" as a descriptor.



You got it right


----------



## doublewing11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/800_100#post_23880058
> 
> 
> A few of the theaters are not quite complete but are close enough that you can get a good idea of the finished product
> 
> If someone just bolted a projector to the ceiling, slapped a screen on the wall and called it done I didn't bother archiving.
> 
> Most theaters with effort are captured here, whether I appreciated their particular design choices or not.
> 
> 
> This was an interesting, and often disheartening dig. The vast majority of build threads are abandoned at various stages. Sometimes reasons are given but more often then not the thread just stops dead. Many I think don't realize the cost or commitment when they begin and simply lose interest. There are the dreamers without either motivation or means who ask a multitude of questions but never post more than napkin ideas. There are those who are nearing completion on a solid, but uninspired build who get discouraged by the lack of member responses and log off before posting finished pics. There are those of course crushed by the recession (depression?) who realize what an expensive and extravagant hobby this really was. Worst of all are those who succumb to injury or illness, making one last optimisitc post, promising to return but never



Guess I just slapped up a screen and called it good since I'm not sick, dying and have somewhat completed theater......


----------



## Shan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doublewing11*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/870#post_24139101
> 
> 
> Guess I just slapped up a screen and called it good since I'm not sick, dying and have somewhat completed theater......



Don't feel bad, mine's not on there either. My build thread was not very complete...too excited finishing it to post some of the pictures when it was a work in progress. I did post final shots at least.







. No hard feelings tho. Nice to see someone going through the effort to archive all the fine folks work, just in case.










Shan


----------



## deewan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/870#post_24140141
> 
> 
> 
> I had hoped that posting my archive would allow new members to find some of the great construction threads that sink into obscurity months after completion. Unfortunately, based on some of the responses all "The List" has done is cause some to feel slighted, which is opposite my intention.



I think what you did was very cool and I think MANY people (even the members who posted above) appreciate the effort you put into it. But this is the internet afterall.... You are damned if you do, and damned if you don't.


----------



## doublewing11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/870#post_24140141
> 
> 
> Yours is one of the theaters that I have been following for the last 3 months waiting for it to be finished.
> 
> I made my search based on the number of replies to help weed out the 1000's of threads that start but go no where. I just followed your link, and yes, your theater is fabulous. Unfortunately I missed it simply because of the post count. I will add it to my personal collection...which is what it shall become once again.
> 
> 
> 
> I had hoped that posting my archive would allow new members to find some of the great construction threads that sink into obscurity months after completion. Unfortunately, based on some of the responses all "The List" has done is cause some to feel slighted, which is opposite my intention.



It's all good.........


My sub situation has been my biggest issue......as you referred to earlier and edited.......ie. having enough sealed subs to enable desired house curve without changing aesthetics...........not an easy proposition especially targeting a specific house curve. So hopefully, I'll have four 18" sealed drivers which is more then 99% of most home theaters.............for those who live in these forums.............. 4 18" drivers is commomplace.


BTW, room and rack have been done for almost four months,................refer to earlier post. Yeah, I plan to build coffer ceilings this Summer and add a Trinnov TEQ 12 to signal path............if that qualifies as incomplete.......so be it........


----------



## Shan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidK442*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/870#post_24140141
> 
> 
> I had hoped that posting my archive would allow new members to find some of the great construction threads that sink into obscurity months after completion. Unfortunately, based on some of the responses all "The List" has done is cause some to feel slighted, which is opposite my intention.



As I said above, I think what you are going is great and there really were no hard feelings. If I made you feel like I thought I was slighted, I am truly sorry. I designed my theater to disappear when the screen came on so it makes for a pretty boring design and build thread.










Keep up the great work with the list. Having recently build a theater, I can tell you that projects like yours can really help someone who is getting started. And, like deewan said, anytime you take the risk of recognizing folks, someone is going to get left out. Can't avoid it and definitely should not let that stop you.










/edit: And I really meant that last part. Don't stop making your collection public on my account. Keep it out there and make it available. People can PM you if they feel like you missed one and you can add it if you want. Public is much better than personal, in this case.


Shan


----------



## doublewing11

Am in agreement..........


----------



## doublewing11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shan*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/900#post_24143027
> 
> 
> As I said above, I think what you are going is great and there really were no hard feelings. If I made you feel like I thought I was slighted, I am truly sorry. I designed my theater to disappear when the screen came on so it makes for a pretty boring design and build thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the great work with the list. Having recently build a theater, I can tell you that projects like yours can really help someone who is getting started. And, like deewan said, anytime you take the risk of recognizing folks, someone is going to get left out. Can't avoid it and definitely should not let that stop you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /edit: And I really meant that last part. Don't stop making your collection public on my account. Keep it out there and make it available. People can PM you if they feel like you missed one and you can add it if you want. Public is much better than personal, in this case.
> 
> 
> Shan



Am in agreement.......


----------



## BEF-NO

*My system is:*
*Processor:* Sherbourn PT-7030A
*Power amplifiers:* 7 x Crown I-Tech4000 + 2 x Crown I-Tech8000
*Speakers Front / Center:* DIY by BEF, Tangen AVdesign inConcert Miles
*Surround speakers:* DIY by BEF, Beyma 15P80Nd + ribbon tweeter TPL150H
*Sub:* DIY by BEF 6 x 18 " front + 2 x 18" back Beyma 18W1600NdE

*Blu-ray:* Oppo BDP-95
*Projector:* Sony VPL-VW95
*Screen:* Dream Screen V4 ProCurve HD 16:9 265cm / 120 "

*Power:* Monster HTS5100
*Cables:* All cables used are from Monster
























































BEF from Norway,DIY Uncompromising Theater


----------



## Shan

Looks like a great space. Nice work.


/edit: Just read your build thread. Holy crap, I have a new respect for it now. Amazing how much work you put into it!


Shan


----------



## Cyrano




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shan*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/900#post_24151082
> 
> 
> Looks like a great space. Nice work.
> 
> 
> /edit: Just read your build thread. Holy crap, I have a new respect for it now. Amazing how much work you put into it!
> 
> 
> Shan


I did the same thing. I found the build thread and the amount of planning and work was incredible.

Congratulations on a tremendous accomplishment.


----------



## marklabelle870

I don't know that I ever posted my completed theater... Here it is:

 

 

 

 

 


Equipment:


2 Anthem MCA's 20 and a 50

JVC RS25 PJ

Paradigm Studio 100's, CC 690 and ADP 390's

APC J15B

Oppo BDP-83

Xbox 360

Wii

Onkyo PR SC885

Control4 HC 800

Control4 HC 250

Control4 Lighting Switches with 2 6 button Keypads (1 for lobby, 1 for top of stairs)

Control4 8 Zone Matrix Amp

2 Velodyne DD 15's (Yes, two







)

HTPC Silverstone Case with 4 TB XMBC

Windows Home Server

24 Port PoE Gigabit Switch

Netgear Nighthawk Wireless Router

Blue Jeans Cable everywhere


----------



## Shan

Very nice theater. Love the equipment rack. Nice wiring job - I'd hate to post the backside of mine.


----------



## marklabelle870




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shan*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/900#post_24152459
> 
> 
> Very nice theater. Love the equipment rack. Nice wiring job - I'd hate to post the backside of mine.



Thanks for the compliment. I wired everything myself with custom length, heat-shrunk cables throughout the rack - except for HDMI of course. It looks even better now, but these are pictures I had from 2 years ago. Take a day and just sit down and map out your rack in Rackspace and then buy lots of Velcro.







I love a nice neat rack! Not just on the theater....


----------



## Misery4eva

SO MUCH motivation in this thread. Thanks to everyone for their posts. When I finally do mine I'll be sure to add on.


Thanks to everyone for the inspiration and motivation!


----------



## dododge

I recently upgraded my setup , and while it's not necessarily "complete" I don't expect any more major changes for a while. This is part of the main pathway through the house so it's not a fully isolated room and there were limits to how "dedicated" I was willing to go.


----------



## deewan

Great use of the space do dodge. I am curious what runs along the right side of your room, between the seating and the windows.


----------



## dododge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deewan*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/900_50#post_24165713
> 
> 
> I am curious what runs along the right side of your room, between the seating and the windows.



It's a pair of folding room dividers . They're mostly for light control. They have louvers on each panel, and back when I was still sometimes using an LCD TV I could roll up the window shades and open the louvers only on the rear-facing panels, which would let some light into the room but keep it from directly hitting or reflecting off of the TV.











Now that I've switched to just a projection screen there's not much point in having them open while using the projector, but they still look nice and also keep people from stepping on the cable bundles that run along the floor under the windows.


----------



## suresh6877

Okay. Great looking theater fellas. Thanks for all the inspiration. I recently remodeled my theater. Here are the pics ...


----------



## suresh6877

Theater lounge and bar pics....


----------



## wagnerc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *suresh6877*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/900#post_24229875
> 
> 
> Okay. Great looking theater fellas. Thanks for all the inspiration. I recently remodeled my theater. Here are the pics ...



Looks great!


----------



## suresh6877




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wagnerc*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/900#post_24230202
> 
> 
> Looks great!



Thanks !


----------



## Shan

Agree it looks very good. I really love the lounge and bar area...I wish I'd had the space to do something like that outside my theater.


Shan


----------



## suresh6877




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shan*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/900#post_24230549
> 
> 
> Agree it looks very good. I really love the lounge and bar area...I wish I'd had the space to do something like that outside my theater.
> 
> 
> Shan



Thanks !

Consider my invite to the bar. Drinks on me !


Love your theater build. Very Impressive..


----------



## cavchameleon

suresh6877,


That is an Impressive theater (and bar area)!!! Very classy and clean looking. Love it!!!


----------



## suresh6877




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cavchameleon*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/900#post_24230803
> 
> 
> suresh6877,
> 
> 
> That is an Impressive theater (and bar area)!!! Very classy and clean looking. Love it!!!



Thank you for the kind words


----------



## mcascio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *suresh6877*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/900#post_24229875
> 
> 
> Okay. Great looking theater fellas. Thanks for all the inspiration. I recently remodeled my theater. Here are the pics ...



Looks fantastic! Love the lounge area too!


----------



## suresh6877




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcascio*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/900#post_24230892
> 
> 
> Looks fantastic! Love the lounge area too!



Thanks and your awesome build thread inspired me to move and do some work


----------



## robertintemple


Amazing theater.  Love the screen.  Any more details on the build?


----------



## suresh6877




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robertintemple*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/900#post_24231726
> 
> 
> Amazing theater.  Love the screen.  Any more details on the build?



Thanks !

Here are some notes of the build :


Theater room:

- Dimensions (W x L x H) : 15' x 24' x 7'.

- False Screen wall : 40" depth between screen and back wall.

- Back wall is treated with denim based insulation.

- Double dry wall with green glue + fiber glass insulation.

- 8" raiser for 2nd row seating.

- Lutron IR switches for 2 zones of lighting.

- Equipment room at the back of theater. Custom equipment rack (nothing fancy).

- Fan from cooler guys to cool the AVR.

- Monoprice 12 awg speaker wires.

- HDMI and Sub cables are from Monoprice as well.

- Screen is 150" 2.35:1 DIY using Wilsonart designer white laminate. Mounted using French cleat.

- Small screen stage with LED lighting for glamor









- Solid Pine doors.

- Went with Solid pine French door for theater entrance.

- Power recliner seats from Lane furnishing.

- Using Roomie app in my iPad and iPhone to control the equipment and lights.

- Still using JBL Venue series speakers. Would like to upgrade to better speakers and have been auditioning for a while.

- Dual XS30 subs from Power Sound Audio

- Panny AE7000u 3D projector. Image is plenty bright and nice









- Onkyo 807 AVR. Looking to upgrade to an AVR with Audyssey XT32.

- Sony bluray player, Roku, Old HP laptop with XBMC and Plex as part of my media players.

- With the help of a contractor, theater and bar was done in 3 months.


----------



## jyv1214

After looking at and drooling at all the amazing builds, I am quite embarrassed to post my own...but here it goes anyways. Please, be gentle.










Seating area: couple of Ikea chairs with foot stools/Ikea laptop tables/cheap reclining sofa from local furniture store
 


Screen and speakers: 120"(came with my Epson 8100)/ Polk CSI A4 center channel/ some old JBL's and Yamaha speakers I "borrowed" from my brother/ Not shown: Polk DSW Pro 500 Subwoofer
 


Equipment "rack": Onkyo 709/ appleTV/ DirecTV HD DVR/ PS4/ PS3(for 3d Blu-ray)/ XBOX One/Toshiba HD DVD HD-A30/buttkicker amp
 


Projectors: Epson 8100/ Optoma HD33(mostly for 3d and gaming) and Polk RC80i in-ceiling speakers(rear and surround)
 


Screen with DIY masking system for 2:35/1 movies
 


Movie Collection
 


Extra seating and snacks


----------



## Shan

Looks like a great place to watch a movie to me.


Shan


----------



## MediaFan63

Nothing wrong with your HT. My editing room has a similar feel without the projector. Nice.


----------



## suresh6877




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jyv1214*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/900#post_24233557
> 
> 
> After looking at and drooling at all the amazing builds, I am quite embarrassed to post my own...but here it goes anyways. Please, be gentle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seating area: couple of Ikea chairs with foot stools/Ikea laptop tables/cheap reclining sofa from local furniture store
> 
> 
> 
> Screen and speakers: 120"(came with my Epson 8100)/ Polk CSI A4 center channel/ some old JBL's and Yamaha speakers I "borrowed" from my brother/ Not shown: Polk DSW Pro 500 Subwoofer
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment "rack": Onkyo 709/ appleTV/ DirecTV HD DVR/ PS4/ PS3(for 3d Blu-ray)/ XBOX One/Toshiba HD DVD HD-A30/buttkicker amp
> 
> 
> 
> Projectors: Epson 8100/ Optoma HD33(mostly for 3d and gaming) and Polk RC80i in-ceiling speakers(rear and surround)
> 
> 
> 
> Screen with DIY masking system for 2:35/1 movies
> 
> 
> 
> Movie Collection
> 
> 
> 
> Extra seating and snacks


Lively and nice.


----------



## addict777

Moggie


Awesome theater!!!!


Question is your theater ceiling painted black or some other color, it is hard to tell. Is it a fiber optic ceiling or painted stars on your ceiling similar to what nightsky murals does? Just curious your theater is awesome...


----------



## ellisr63

Interesting... I never thought of using 2 projectors for different sources.







I have only heard of doing it for increasing the brightness.


----------



## foraye




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BEF-NO*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/840_60#post_24150872
> 
> *My system is:*
> *Processor:* Sherbourn PT-7030A
> *Power amplifiers:* 7 x Crown I-Tech4000 + 2 x Crown I-Tech8000
> *Speakers Front / Center:* DIY by BEF, Tangen AVdesign inConcert Miles
> *Surround speakers:* DIY by BEF, Beyma 15P80Nd + ribbon tweeter TPL150H
> *Sub:* DIY by BEF 6 x 18 " front + 2 x 18" back Beyma 18W1600NdE
> 
> *Blu-ray:* Oppo BDP-95
> *Projector:* Sony VPL-VW95
> *Screen:* Dream Screen V4 ProCurve HD 16:9 265cm / 120 "
> 
> *Power:* Monster HTS5100
> *Cables:* All cables used are from Monster
> 
> 
> 
> BEF from Norway,DIY Uncompromising Theater



Very Nice... I like!


----------



## linkseo

  
 



I've posted before but have remodeled


----------



## devotech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *linkseo*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/900#post_24311496
> 
> 
> I've posted before but have remodeled



Ooooo star ceiling. Do you have a build thread?


----------



## linkseo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *devotech*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/900#post_24311786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo star ceiling. Do you have a build thread?


for my build no









for my star ceiling yes. http://www.avsforum.com/t/1473073/diy-star-ceiling-panels-for-drop-ceiling


----------



## NewtownTheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcascio*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/600_100#post_22461285
> 
> 
> After a lot of hard work, I'm glad I finally qualify to contribute to this thread.
> 
> 
> See my build thread in my signature for additional photos and detailed photos during the build.



He has more picts. But this is my favorite theater build I've seen on here. The exact colors I want. Just great. Need to investigate his masking, to see what he's doing.


----------



## Yzfbossman

Here is my theater. I've put 600+ hours on the bulb...we are loving it!


The screen is 145" AT 2.35. The wide angle makes it look smaller.


Finished pictures! (the wide angle makes it look a bit distorted...but you can see it all)

 
 
 
 

 
 

 


* ->Build thread here *


----------



## Cyrano

WOW!


----------



## GPowers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yzfbossman*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24372667
> 
> 
> Here is my theater. I've put 600+ hours on the bulb...we are loving it!
> 
> 
> The screen is 145" AT 2.35. The wide angle makes it look smaller.
> 
> 
> Finished pictures! (the wide angle makes it look a bit distorted...but you can see it all)
> 
> * ->Build thread here *


----------



## Frohlich

Yzfbossman, stunning theater.


Here is my theater after a minor revamp. Switched speakers (stayed in the JTR family), switched to an AV8801 and added some room treatments:


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/900_100#post_24375206
> 
> 
> Yzfbossman, stunning theater.
> 
> 
> Here is my theater after a minor revamp. Switched speakers (stayed in the JTR family), switched to an AV8801 and added some room treatments:



Where did you get your diffuser and wall panels at? That looks really awesome!


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24376915
> 
> 
> Where did you get your diffuser and wall panels at? That looks really awesome!



They are from vicousticusa.com. Found out about them from another thread on AVS (Kris Deering's thread about his total awesome room..you should see it…wow). I am anal about looks and couldn't find what I wanted until I stumbled across their products. They have some neat solutions and will likely buy more of their products in the future.


----------



## Pipapok

Quick pics. I will post more once the theater will be fully completed hopefully next week.


Equipment :


Receiver : Sony STR DN1040

Projector : Sony VPL VW95ES

Blu-ray player : Sony BDP S790

Front speakers : KEF Q900

Center speaker : KEF Q600c

Surround speakers : KEF Q300

Surround back speakers : KEF Q300

Remote control : Logitech Harmony Ultimate


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pipapok*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/900_100#post_24396888
> 
> 
> Quick pics. I will post more once the theater will be fully completed hopefully next week.
> 
> 
> Equipment :
> 
> 
> Receiver : Sony STR DN1040
> 
> Projector : Sony VPL VW95ES
> 
> Blu-ray player : Sony BDP S790
> 
> Front speakers : KEF Q900
> 
> Center speaker : KEF Q600c
> 
> Surround speakers : KEF Q300
> 
> Surround back speakers : KEF Q300
> 
> Remote control : Logitech Harmony Ultimate



What are the dimensions of the room? With the wide angle lens it looks really long! Your theater looks fantastic! I love the walls and the the stone wall behind the screen. Do you have a build thread?


----------



## Pipapok




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24397008
> 
> 
> What are the dimensions of the room? With the wide angle lens it looks really long! Your theater looks fantastic! I love the walls and the the stone wall behind the screen. Do you have a build thread?



Thanks for the compliment.


The room is 32' x 18'. I do not have a build thread but plan to post more pics once totally finished.


Feel free to ask for more info.


----------



## robinsj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pipapok*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24396888
> 
> 
> Quick pics. I will post more once the theater will be fully completed hopefully next week.



Your room is 32' long? How far is your first row from the screen? How far is your back row from the back wall? What is your length of each riser? My room is about the same length, and it am still going through some adjustments for seating. Oh, also what size screen?


----------



## btinindy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pipapok*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24397049
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> 
> The room is 32' x 18'. I do not have a build thread but plan to post more pics once totally finished.
> 
> 
> Feel free to ask for more info.



Wow, large room (long) and very unique. What are you doing for subs in that large of a space?


Love the stone wall and the side treatments.


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pipapok*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24396888
> 
> 
> Quick pics. I will post more once the theater will be fully completed hopefully next week.
> 
> 
> Equipment :
> 
> 
> Receiver : Sony STR DN1040
> 
> Projector : Sony VPL VW95ES
> 
> Blu-ray player : Sony BDP S790
> 
> Front speakers : KEF Q900
> 
> Center speaker : KEF Q600c
> 
> Surround speakers : KEF Q300
> 
> Surround back speakers : KEF Q300
> 
> Remote control : Logitech Harmony Ultimate



Your room is stunning. Very nice!!!!


----------



## zuluwalker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pipapok*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24396888
> 
> 
> Quick pics. I will post more once the theater will be fully completed hopefully next week.
> 
> 
> Equipment :
> 
> 
> Receiver : Sony STR DN1040
> 
> Projector : Sony VPL VW95ES
> 
> Blu-ray player : Sony BDP S790
> 
> Front speakers : KEF Q900
> 
> Center speaker : KEF Q600c
> 
> Surround speakers : KEF Q300
> 
> Surround back speakers : KEF Q300
> 
> Remote control : Logitech Harmony Ultimate



WOW! What a fantastic room. Your seating is enormous! You have used the space so well, I think you should be very happy for years to come.


I look forward to more pics.


----------



## dragonleepenn

  

Here is my humble theater , the room is 15x24 and acoustically treated:  
 
 
 
 

You can see my rack in the lounge room next door.



Acoustical treatment: CorNing 701 1"upper side walls.

Soffits treatment : 3.5" Roxul with beadboard and black fabric.

Lower side walls: 2.5 cotton insulation and beadboard.

Back Corners: 4." Cotton insul traps with lose filled triangle of Mansfield batting.

Front wall and corners : wall 4." Cotton batting, corners 12" deep of batting by 24"wide with 5" cavity.

Ceiling : Roxul 3.5".

Back wall: Roxul 3.5".

Back center wall: diffuser.

Lighting: Luthron and Led stripp lights.

3D Projector: Panasonic AE8000.

Receiver: Denon 4311ci only as pre/pro.

Amps: 6 Crown XLS 1500 for all channels.

Speakers: All sealed,JTR t12's LCR, 6 t8's surr&backs.

Subwoofers: all custom sealed Rythmik , 3 f25's and two f15's total drivers:8 .

Game: PS3.

Blu-ray: Sony BDP 960 changer.

Rack: custom made.

Rack TV: 22" vizio mounted into rack.

Lounge furniture: By mordenline.

Theater seating: pallister.

Fabric: Red and Black DMD





PeterV


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dragonleepenn*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24400338
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my humble theater , the room is 15x24 and acoustically treated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see my rack in the lounge room next door.
> 
> 
> 
> Acoustical treatment: CorNing 701 1"upper side walls.
> 
> Soffits treatment : 3.5" Roxul with beadboard and black fabric.
> 
> Lower side walls: 2.5 cotton insulation and beadboard.
> 
> Back Corners: 4." Cotton insul traps with lose filled triangle of Mansfield batting.
> 
> Front wall and corners : wall 4." Cotton batting, corners 12" deep of batting by 24"wide with 5" cavity.
> 
> Ceiling : Roxul 3.5".
> 
> Back wall: Roxul 3.5".
> 
> Back center wall: diffuser.
> 
> Lighting: Luthron and Led stripp lights.
> 
> 3D Projector: Panasonic AE8000.
> 
> Receiver: Denon 4311ci only as pre/pro.
> 
> Amps: 6 Crown XLS 1500 for all channels.
> 
> Speakers: All sealed,JTR t12's LCR, 6 t8's surr&backs.
> 
> Subwoofers: all custom sealed Rythmik , 3 f25's and two f15's total drivers:8 .
> 
> Game: PS3.
> 
> Blu-ray: Sony BDP 960 changer.
> 
> Rack: custom made.
> 
> Rack TV: 22" vizio mounted into rack.
> 
> Lounge furniture: By mordenline.
> 
> Theater seating: pallister.
> 
> Fabric: Red and Black DMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeterV



VERY NICE!!!


And I see you are a fellow JTR owner


----------



## dragonleepenn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24400612
> 
> 
> VERY NICE!!!
> 
> 
> And I see you are a fellow JTR owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! JTR's I absolutely love my JTR speakers they are the best for home theater as far as I'm concerned and will never want to go back . If I change them it would be for either the 212's or the new 215's , Jeff is a boy who understand how boys like their TOYs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which JTR's do you have Frohlich?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeterV


----------



## inspector

...and the screen size?


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dragonleepenn*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24400779
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24400612
> 
> 
> VERY NICE!!!
> 
> 
> And I see you are a fellow JTR owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! JTR's I absolutely love my JTR speakers they are the best for home theater as far as I'm concerned and will never want to go back . If I change them it would be for either the 212's or the new 215's , Jeff is a boy who understand how boys like their TOYs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which JTR's do you have Frohlich?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeterV
Click to expand...


I just sold T12 L/R and T8 center and changed to the Noesis 212 L/R and custom Noesis center (228 body with 212 compression driver). I considered the 215s but they are just too big for my room. I would have had to re-arrange everything and I have two JTR S2 subs so I figured I had the bass department covered


----------



## dragonleepenn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inspector*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24401034
> 
> 
> ...and the screen size?





The screen is a Seymour center stage A.T. 235.1 and is 126" wide by 57" high.


----------



## dragonleepenn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24401036
> 
> 
> I just sold T12 L/R and T8 center and changed to the Noesis 212 L/R and custom Noesis center (228 body with 212 compression driver). I considered the 215s but they are just too big for my room. I would have had to re-arrange everything and I have two JTR S2 subs so I figured I had the bass department covered




I don't wanna take time on speakers so not to offend anyone, but how different are the t12's and the 212's from each other ? I'm still into my t12's but only time will tell if I make the switch. And when I do it have to be a switch of all the surrounds as well the mains. Your setup is killer love it, nice room and equipment very cool looking layout anyone would drool colors etc.





PeterV


----------



## inspector




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dragonleepenn*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24401580
> 
> 
> The screen is a Seymour center stage A.T. 235.1 and is 126" wide by 57" high.



Wow...that's huge, but so is your HT!!! One of the most beautiful I've seen!!!!!


----------



## Frohlich




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dragonleepenn*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24401619
> 
> 
> I don't wanna take time on speakers so not to offend anyone, but how different are the t12's and the 212's from each other ? I'm still into my t12's but only time will tell if I make the switch. And when I do it have to be a switch of all the surrounds as well the mains. Your setup is killer love it, nice room and equipment very cool looking layout anyone would drool colors etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeterV



We can PM each other if you want specifics about my opinion but my high level feedback is for HT only (movies, video games) there isn't much of a difference between the T12 and the Noesis 212. The T12 were/are terrific HT speakers. The Noesis does start to seperate itself for 2 channel music or multi channel music. It has a very smooth, coherent sound that is non-fatiguing.


----------



## dragonleepenn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inspector*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24401759
> 
> 
> Wow...that's huge, but so is your HT!!! One of the most beautiful I've seen!!!!!




Thanks for the kind comments, their are many theaters around these forums that generated inspiration by design... really a fun hobby.






PeterV


----------



## dragonleepenn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frohlich*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24401997
> 
> 
> We can PM each other if you want specifics about my opinion but my high level feedback is for HT only (movies, video games) there isn't much of a difference between the T12 and the Noesis 212. The T12 were/are terrific HT speakers. The Noesis does start to seperate itself for 2 channel music or multi channel music. It has a very smooth, coherent sound that is non-fatiguing.




Agree they do it best specifically movies/ games etc. I can see that , or should I say hear that!














PeterV


----------



## Pipapok




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btinindy*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24397347
> 
> 
> Wow, large room (long) and very unique. What are you doing for subs in that large of a space?
> 
> 
> Love the stone wall and the side treatments.



Subs are two KEF Q400b. I initially thought it may not be dynamic enough, but it ends up very well.


----------



## Pipapok




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robinsj*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24397297
> 
> 
> Your room is 32' long? How far is your first row from the screen? How far is your back row from the back wall? What is your length of each riser? My room is about the same length, and it am still going through some adjustments for seating. Oh, also what size screen?



Screen size is a 1:2.40 format in 180 inches.


Front row is at about 5 feet from the screen. The first riser is 70 inch in length. The second one is approximatively 10 feet long. This gives sufficient room behind the last row of seating.


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pipapok*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/900_100#post_24403578
> 
> 
> Screen size is a 1:2.40 format in 180 inches.
> 
> 
> Front row is at about 5 feet from the screen. The first riser is 70 inch in length. The second one is approximatively 10 feet long. This gives sufficient room behind the last row of seating.



Do you mean your front row is 15' from your screen? 5' seems waaaaaay to close especially 180" screen.


----------



## zonecoaster1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pipapok*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24403520
> 
> 
> 
> Subs are two KEF Q400b. I initially thought it may not be dynamic enough, but it ends up very well.


Beautiful theatre!  I'm also glad to see another Kef-based sound system.  Mine is similar, but my room being smaller and having other constraints, I went with bookshelves rather than tower speakers: L/R and Wides = Q300x4. Ctr = Q600.  Subs = Q400 x 2 + Sony 8" sub from a previous system. Rear = Sony satellites (temporary) from a previous system but debating Q300s vs Q100s vs C1s.


----------



## dragonleepenn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pipapok*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24403578
> 
> 
> Screen size is a 1:2.40 format in 180 inches.
> 
> 
> Front row is at about 5 feet from the screen. The first riser is 70 inch in length. The second one is approximatively 10 feet long. This gives sufficient room behind the last row of seating.




Pipapok fantastic theater! Digg your room huge layout, lots of thought went into this project I can tell . One of the best I've seen, mine is the one after your post/pics.






PeterV


----------



## robinsj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24403828
> 
> 
> Do you mean your front row is 15' from your screen? 5' seems waaaaaay to close especially 180" screen.



From the picture, that first couch sure looks a lot further away then 5'....


----------



## Pipapok




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24403828
> 
> 
> Do you mean your front row is 15' from your screen? 5' seems waaaaaay to close especially 180" screen.



Sorry for the typo, should be 15 feet away from the screen.


----------



## Pipapok




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dragonleepenn*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24404461
> 
> 
> Pipapok fantastic theater! Digg your room huge layout, lots of thought went into this project I can tell . One of the best I've seen, mine is the one after your post/pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeterV



Yours is pretty nice as well. I do not have the required skills for wood work, hence I ended with an easier design.


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pipapok*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/900_100#post_24405473
> 
> 
> Yours is pretty nice as well. I do not have the required skills for wood work, hence I ended with an easier design.



Can you please elaborate more on how you built your theater? Are those acoustic panels on the walls and how did you make the tiles on the ceiling? Probably would be a better idea if you made a thread so that we could ask all of these questions in there.


----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/900_100#post_24405751
> 
> 
> Probably would be a better idea if you made a thread so that we could ask all of these questions in there.


Exactly, please do. Even better, edit your post with the photos, and add the link to your newly created (or existing) theater thread. Then folks can go there and converse about your theater (or any of the other great examples here).


----------



## jrs2806

Figured I'd chime in since mine was just finished and I used this thread to get ideas in the past. 3D drawing is a little outdated, but it shows the layout of the false walls in the room. 7.1 surround, 115" wide AT scope screen. Build thread is here .


----------



## Yzfbossman

Great job using that shape of a room!


----------



## wraunch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrs2806*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/960#post_24411369
> 
> 
> Figured I'd chime in since mine was just finished and I used this thread to get ideas in the past. 3D drawing is a little outdated, but it shows the layout of the false walls in the room. 7.1 surround, 115" wide AT scope screen. Build thread is here .



Great build. Where are you in NC? I'm just east of Raleigh.


----------



## jimim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pipapok*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24396888
> 
> 
> Quick pics. I will post more once the theater will be fully completed hopefully next week.
> 
> 
> Equipment :
> 
> 
> Receiver : Sony STR DN1040
> 
> Projector : Sony VPL VW95ES
> 
> Blu-ray player : Sony BDP S790
> 
> Front speakers : KEF Q900
> 
> Center speaker : KEF Q600c
> 
> Surround speakers : KEF Q300
> 
> Surround back speakers : KEF Q300
> 
> Remote control : Logitech Harmony Ultimate


Ur room looks great. What kind of material are ur walls? They look like velvet almost or is that cause the pic was layer to make an HDR image? The texture looks great.


----------



## jabkata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pipapok*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/900_50#post_24396888
> 
> 
> Quick pics. I will post more once the theater will be fully completed hopefully next week.
> 
> 
> Equipment :
> 
> 
> Receiver : Sony STR DN1040
> 
> Projector : Sony VPL VW95ES
> 
> Blu-ray player : Sony BDP S790
> 
> Front speakers : KEF Q900
> 
> Center speaker : KEF Q600c
> 
> Surround speakers : KEF Q300
> 
> Surround back speakers : KEF Q300
> 
> Remote control : Logitech Harmony Ultimate



I'm gonna cry. Perfect man, just perfect!!!


----------



## Pipapok




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimim*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/960#post_24422393
> 
> 
> Ur room looks great. What kind of material are ur walls? They look like velvet almost or is that cause the pic was layer to make an HDR image? The texture looks great.



This is indeed velvet. The pics I posted are indeed HDR but the color and textures are close to reality.


----------



## Pipapok




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jabkata*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/960#post_24424880
> 
> 
> I'm gonna cry. Perfect man, just perfect!!!



Thanks


----------



## Gnaw em Gophs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pipapok*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/960#post_24424919
> 
> 
> This is indeed velvet. The pics I posted are indeed HDR but the color and textures are close to reality.



Velvet looks really cool. Are they acoustically transparent enough to put acoustic treatments behind? (and sorry for asking here. Don't mean to clog up this thread)


----------



## zuluwalker

Thanks again to everyone who posts their room here. This thread is my secret place to go everyday, I love to be inspired and to appreciate the ideas. I always think wow that looks good, I would do some of that with some of that, and then this.


Keep posting. It makes my day. Thank you.


----------



## Yukichon

  

This is a home cinema I had built in 2008 in our house in England.

Equipment: InFocus IN82, Denon AVR1910, Kef 3005SE, 92" Grandview fixed screen and PS4


We are now moving to Colorado and I will be running a build thread on here very soon


----------



## PS3forlife

Ok gonna post mine. Not done but functional. Next purchase is a proper center channel and a nxg bas500, followed by trim around the ceiling and a diy boc screen [/URL [/URL [/URL [/URL


----------



## yourtoys7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowkarver*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/780#post_23778503
> 
> 
> OK, I think I'm pretty much done with my second build. It's a 2.35 setup in a 10' x 10' space.



A+, very unique for sure, excellent space!


----------



## blazar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robinsj*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/930#post_24397297
> 
> 
> Your room is 32' long? How far is your first row from the screen? How far is your back row from the back wall? What is your length of each riser? My room is about the same length, and it am still going through some adjustments for seating. Oh, also what size screen?



Seems like the sitting position is kinda far for speakers of that size. Might get a better far field effect from line sources or horns. Place looks good though, nice color scheme.


----------



## rmaddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pipapok*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/900_100#post_24396888



Pipapok, that is an awesome room! Diggin' the front rock wall, star ceiling and is that giraffe print carpet? Subtle but cool.


----------



## rmaddog




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrs2806*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/900_100#post_24411369



jrs2806, I have to say with that room shape, "Well done!" - It really looks great. I like your color scheme as it is very similar to my room.







Are those movie posters canvas wrapped? I don't think I have seen any like that before and not sure where you got them but they look great as I like the simple, clean, frameless look.


----------



## Signs

wow , some amazing set ups on here , well done .


Here's my "Small" room (UK based) ..

 


the "screen" is a sheet of 3mm foam Pvc @ 2900mm wide , the projector is a JVC x7


----------



## RedLefty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmaddog*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/960#post_24436314
> 
> 
> jrs2806, I have to say with that room shape, "Well done!" - It really looks great. I like your color scheme as it is very similar to my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those movie posters canvas wrapped? I don't think I have seen any like that before and not sure where you got them but they look great as I like the simple, clean, frameless look.



He mentioned they're acoustic panels, so you can check out this thread for details about the ways many of us are building acoustic panels/posters. I have seven of them in my theater and they cost a total of $200.


Our kids love them so much that we ended up making other posters (without acoustic foam filling) for their bedrooms.


----------



## dragonleepenn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Signs*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/960#post_24436824
> 
> 
> wow , some amazing set ups on here , well done .
> 
> 
> Here's my "Small" room (UK based) ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the "screen" is a sheet of 3mm foam Pvc @ 2900mm wide , the projector is a JVC x7




Give us some details. Screen size, what are those bad boys you got for speakers? They look like B&w and are very cool looking,what are the components in your setup? And what's the screen material how's it work Etc. The room looks good the crown moulding is nice, I like how you incorporated spot lights and what looks like Led lights. What subs and how many?













PeterV


----------



## Pain Infliction

I might have posted in here before but I have changed my theater a bit. I currently am playing with a two sub setup (sealed and ported) and will update my thread when I decide which ported sub I am going to keep (Have one showing up on friday and one already in my theater tuned with the sealed sub).


Crappy camera phone pics

 
 
 
 
 


This pic is before I had the JTR Captivator S2 in the corner.


----------



## dragonleepenn

Hey pain,

Good deal, very nice I can see a dual driver sub is that a JTR ? And is it at the rear of the room or side wall ?








PeterV


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dragonleepenn*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/900_100#post_24439892
> 
> 
> Hey pain,
> 
> Good deal, very nice I can see a dual driver sub is that a JTR ? And is it at the rear of the room or side wall ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeterV



Thanks Peter! Yes, it is a JTR Captivator S2. It is in the back corner of the room. The second sub I am integrating (not shown or listed) is directly behind the seats. Once I figure out what sub behind the seats I am going with, I will post it. Probably this weekend.


----------



## robertintemple


Pain.. is that XBMC?   if so what skin is that?

rob


----------



## Pain Infliction

Hey Robert, it is the jukebox on popcorn hour. I have not dabbed into xmbc yet because I have not had any issues but I have heard a lot of good stuff about it.


----------



## jrs2806




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wraunch*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/960#post_24422186
> 
> 
> Great build. Where are you in NC? I'm just east of Raleigh.



Not far from you at all. I'm in Greenville, NC.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rmaddog*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/960#post_24436314
> 
> 
> jrs2806, I have to say with that room shape, "Well done!" - It really looks great. I like your color scheme as it is very similar to my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are those movie posters canvas wrapped? I don't think I have seen any like that before and not sure where you got them but they look great as I like the simple, clean, frameless look.



Thanks! They are custom made acoustic panels panels, 3" thick, wrapped in printed fabric from SpoonFlower. As RedLEfty pointed out, you can check out this thread for more info.


----------



## wraunch

Very cool, I have quite a few clients in Greenville. I too am looking at doing some panels using spoonflower fabric. I just found out today that spoonflower is based out of Durham. Small world.


----------



## garywade1978

Here's my 13'x22' home theater. This site has helped me tremendously. Thank you to everyone. A few questions.

Does painting a ceiling black make that big of a difference? 2. Does anyone have the silver screen carpet? I want to redo my theater room.


----------



## deewan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garywade1978*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/960#post_24445080
> 
> 
> Does painting a ceiling black make that big of a difference? 2. Does anyone have the silver screen carpet? I want to redo my theater room.



Painting your ceiling would have an impact (small) considering your screen size and it's a TV instead of a reflecting projector screen. (my two cents)


I like your ceiling. The lines and design. I'm guessing it's to hide support beams but I like it. If you are looking to remodel, make the ceiling a design feature. I would try to do something unique other than just painting it black. A coffered ceiling looks great. Use wood boards to make the support beams stand out a bit then in the ceiling areas make a star panels, or LED lights with crown trim. Paint the ceiling similar brown color that is 3-4 shades lighter than your walls. Just some random thoughts for ideas.


----------



## garywade1978

Thank you for the ideas. It's to hide support beams and water pipes. Hate houses built in the 30's. I was thinking about getting a projector and screen. I built this room 10 years ago. Updated the paint but not much else. I know nothing about projectors and screens. Been looking around here for ideas.


----------



## Gomdaf

Up and running







Everything was inspired by these forums. Big thanks to all!

 
 
 


Behind the Theater area:


----------



## blazar

Hopefully you enjoy the room as much as you enjoyed building it! For me, I'm not sure which I like more... The challenge of the build, or actually using it!


----------



## Gomdaf

so very true...I do miss the planning and the building. It was my retreat for over a year! But we all know the theater is never really done, we can always find things to tweek with, screw up, and rebuild







The family loves it and its a definite hit with the kids and their sleepovers .


----------



## CHILINVLN


Insipried by many wonderful theater's from this forum, I based my colors from the Cinemar inspiration:


----------



## suresh6877

Looks awesome. Great !


----------



## Schlemstar

I really like Gomdaf's setup. I have a rear bar that you can sit at and see the screen also, although mine is a little different. Can't wait to be able to post pics in this thread!


----------



## jroyv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gomdaf*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/990#post_24523088
> 
> 
> Up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything was inspired by these forums. Big thanks to all!




I like the effect of the squares of light. Are there just recessed can lights set into each square? How deep are the squares?


----------



## sig3

I recently completed my Shawn Byrne (from Erskine group) designed theater. Shawn designed a room that blew away my expectations. He was very helpful during my 18 month DIY build. Several lengthy phone calls during the build helped keep me on track. It gets calibrated by Shawn next week. Even without the calibration, I am truly impressed with the performance of the theater (dialogue is incredibly clear!). Here's the equipment list:


Erskine Group "Select" Design

Runco LS-HB projector with anamorphic lens

Stewart StudioTek G3 Microperf 2.39 Curved Screen (Image width 136.75")

L/C/R Speakers: Procella P6

Side Speakers: Triad InWall Silver/4

Rear Speakers: Triad InCeiling Bronze/8

Main Sub: Triad Cinema Plus Silver

Second Sub: Triad InWall Bronze/6

Denon 4520

Lumagen Radiance Video Processor

Oppo blu ray player

QSC DSP-30

Quest acoustic treatments

5 Fusion Jive chairs (1 w/ Buttkicker)


All the wood you see in the pictures is cherry.


The star ceiling was painted by Jeff from Night Sky Murals. Very impressive! And with the lights on, the ceiling turns into a blue sky with wispy clouds,


I really wanted to do a build blog, but I couldn't juggle a career, family, and construction, AND a blog at the same time. I truly admire the people who put together detailed build blogs. They certainly inspired me.


----------



## Shan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sig3*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/990#post_24534675
> 
> 
> I recently completed my Shawn Byrne (from Erskine group) designed theater.



Very nice looking theater. I love the ceiling!


----------



## zebracatzebra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sig3*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/990#post_24534675
> 
> 
> Stewart StudioTek G3 Microperf 2.39 Curved Screen (Image width 136.75")


That is an incredible room and list of equipment you have, your guests' jaws must drop and never come back up!


How far back is your seating from that 136" screen?


----------



## Gomdaf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jroyv*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/990#post_24534597
> 
> 
> I like the effect of the squares of light. Are there just recessed can lights set into each square? How deep are the squares?



they are in fact recessed can lights in each square. It was kind of an after thought when I framed out the ceiling, which i'm very happy with the results. there's duct work running down the middle of the ceiling so this was a way to frame out "squares" on either side of it. It's a cool effect when the lights are dimmed. I had some pictures before the drywall went up to show the framing but I can't find the old Iphone I took them on. I'll keep digging for it and post if I find.


----------



## Gomdaf

That is one crazy list of equipment sig3. that must sound and look outstanding. congrats!


----------



## wraunch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CHILINVLN*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/990#post_24525403
> 
> 
> Insipried by many wonderful theater's from this forum, I based my colors from the Cinemar inspiration:



What carpet did you use?


----------



## sig3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zebracatzebra*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/990#post_24535867
> 
> 
> That is an incredible room and list of equipment you have, your guests' jaws must drop and never some back up!
> 
> 
> How far back is your seating from that 136" screen?



zebracatzebra:


Thanks for the compliment. To be honest, my jaw is still dropped!










I am 11' from the screen. Yes - I know it is a bit close, but no complaints yet.


----------



## sig3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gomdaf*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/990#post_24536755
> 
> 
> That is one crazy list of equipment sig3. that must sound and look outstanding. congrats!



Thanks!


I really like the bar seating in your theater. That's cool!


----------



## inspector




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sig3*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/990#post_24538156
> 
> 
> zebracatzebra:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. To be honest, my jaw is still dropped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 11' from the screen. Yes - I know it is a bit close, but no complaints yet.



Wow, that is close. I view my 110" at 12' from my head and you should be about 14 1/2 to 15 feet back, but as long as you're happy. Beautiful room by the way!


----------



## doublewing11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sig3*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/990#post_24538156
> 
> 
> zebracatzebra:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. To be honest, my jaw is still dropped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 11' from the screen. Yes - I know it is a bit close, but no complaints yet.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *inspector*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/990#post_24538283
> 
> 
> Wow, that is close. I view my 110" at 12' from my head and you should be about 14 1/2 to 15 feet back, but as long as you're happy. Beautiful room by the way!



11 ft seating distance is a tad closer than me..........my 12ft screen from 12.5 ft is perfect.


If my sitting distance was at 14-1/2 to 15 ft, I'd be unhappy. When sitting at 18 ft from second row, my screen seems small!










Great theater btw....


----------



## CHILINVLN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wraunch*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/990#post_24536846
> 
> 
> 
> What carpet did you use?


Mohawk Highrise Retreat (Color = Ebony Polish) with an 8lb memory foam pad underneath.


----------



## SierraMikeBravo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sig3*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/990#post_24534675
> 
> 
> I recently completed my Shawn Byrne (from Erskine group) designed theater. Shawn designed a room that blew away my expectations. He was very helpful during my 18 month DIY build. Several lengthy phone calls during the build helped keep me on track. It gets calibrated by Shawn next week. Even without the calibration, I am truly impressed with the performance of the theater (dialogue is incredibly clear!). Here's the equipment list:
> 
> 
> Erskine Group "Select" Design
> 
> Runco LS-HB projector with anamorphic lens
> 
> Stewart StudioTek G3 Microperf 2.39 Curved Screen (Image width 136.75")
> 
> L/C/R Speakers: Procella P6
> 
> Side Speakers: Triad InWall Silver/4
> 
> Rear Speakers: Triad InCeiling Bronze/8
> 
> Main Sub: Triad Cinema Plus Silver
> 
> Second Sub: Triad InWall Bronze/6
> 
> Denon 4520
> 
> Lumagen Radiance Video Processor
> 
> Oppo blu ray player
> 
> QSC DSP-30
> 
> Quest acoustic treatments
> 
> 5 Fusion Jive chairs (1 w/ Buttkicker)
> 
> 
> All the wood you see in the pictures is cherry.
> 
> 
> The star ceiling was painted by Jeff from Night Sky Murals. Very impressive! And with the lights on, the ceiling turns into a blue sky with wispy clouds,
> 
> 
> I really wanted to do a build blog, but I couldn't juggle a career, family, and construction, AND a blog at the same time. I truly admire the people who put together detailed build blogs. They certainly inspired me.



Let me reply to this DIY theater...Terry did an absolutely stunning, first rate professional job on building this theater. He did all the woodwork himself, and is on par with some of the best I've seen! My jaw dropped in amazement on the quality of his craftsmanship. Terry did the real work, I had the easy parts. Hats off to you sir! Anyone living in the DFW area and you are building a theater...you should get this guy on your side!


----------



## coxy2416

Runco LS-1 projector

Stewart Firehawk G3 (100" diagonal)

Center Speaker: Paradigm Reference CC470

Left/Right Speakers: Paradigm Reference Studio 60 v.3

Side Speakers: Paradigm Reference Studio ADP-470 v.3

Rear Speakers: Paradigm Reference Studio 20 v.3

Sub: Paradigm Servo 15 v.2

Receiver: Denon AVR-3805

Panasonic Blu Ray player

Xbox One

Apple TV


----------



## CarsandCigars




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coxy2416*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/990#post_24576433
> 
> 
> Runco LS-1 projector
> 
> Stewart Firehawk G3 (100" diagonal)
> 
> Center Speaker: Paradigm Reference CC470
> 
> Left/Right Speakers: Paradigm Reference Studio 60 v.3
> 
> Side Speakers: Paradigm Reference Studio ADP-470 v.3
> 
> Rear Speakers: Paradigm Reference Studio 20 v.3
> 
> Sub: Paradigm Servo 15 v.2
> 
> Receiver: Denon AVR-3805
> 
> Panasonic Blu Ray player
> 
> Xbox One
> 
> Apple TV



Looks good. What are the dimensions of your room?


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coxy2416*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/990#post_24576433
> 
> 
> Runco LS-1 projector
> 
> Stewart Firehawk G3 (100" diagonal)
> 
> Center Speaker: Paradigm Reference CC470
> 
> Left/Right Speakers: Paradigm Reference Studio 60 v.3
> 
> Side Speakers: Paradigm Reference Studio ADP-470 v.3
> 
> Rear Speakers: Paradigm Reference Studio 20 v.3
> 
> Sub: Paradigm Servo 15 v.2
> 
> Receiver: Denon AVR-3805
> 
> Panasonic Blu Ray player
> 
> Xbox One
> 
> Apple TV



I really like it!

Questions...

What color did you paint the walls, and ceiling?

Do you get reflections off the light colored carpet?


----------



## coxy2416




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CarsandCigars*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/990#post_24576952
> 
> 
> Looks good. What are the dimensions of your room?



The room is 10'-6" x 19'-8"...not an overly large room but works well for the wife and I


----------



## coxy2416




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/990#post_24576988
> 
> 
> I really like it!
> 
> Questions...
> 
> What color did you paint the walls, and ceiling?
> 
> Do you get reflections off the light colored carpet?



Thanks, I really like it too










The entire theater is painted with Benjamin Moore Aura (custom colour Beluga)...the beluga is a dark grey in colour (almost black in my opinion) and it is a BEHR paint that we had Benjamin Moore colour match


As for the carpet I do not notice any reflections coming from the carpet and I could have went a bit darker but we wanted to keep the same type of carpet that was in the other room but just a different colour and that was as dark as they had


----------



## coxy2416




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mcascio*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/600#post_22461396
> 
> 
> I haven't. It's challenging to get that type of shot.
> 
> 
> But I can tell you what I see.
> 
> 
> During dark movie scenes, you'll see most of the stars.
> 
> During bright scenes, you'll see a couple feet from the black lights.
> 
> 
> The best way I can explain it is you might see all the stars in the soffit area where you see blue in this picture:



Amazing looking theater...great job!


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Nothing to special yet but this is the setup in my beroom, all the details are in my signature


----------



## femi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daniel Chaves*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/990#post_24581555
> 
> 
> Nothing to special yet but this is the setup in my beroom, all the details are in my signature



is that your real bedroom? or a bedroom convert to a mini theater.

Either way it is nice


----------



## james1919


My DIY basement theater.  Question:  behind the TV and FR/FL speakers I was either going to put in a stacked stone tile wall OR hang black velvet theater style curtains.  Is there an acoustic benefit to doing one over the other?


----------



## mcascio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coxy2416*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/990#post_24580297
> 
> 
> Amazing looking theater...great job!



Thanks so much.


----------



## Daniel Chaves




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *femi*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/990#post_24581881
> 
> 
> is that your real bedroom? or a bedroom convert to a mini theater.
> 
> Either way it is nice



Yup its my bedroom, and then in the living room there is another w1070 and a 92" motorized screen, I live with roommates currently so the better set up is in my room so I can enjoy it more often. ^_^


Once I am able to buy my own home thats when I hope to go full dedicated.


----------



## javeryh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sig3*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/900_100#post_24534675
> 
> 
> I recently completed my Shawn Byrne (from Erskine group) designed theater. Shawn designed a room that blew away my expectations. He was very helpful during my 18 month DIY build. Several lengthy phone calls during the build helped keep me on track. It gets calibrated by Shawn next week. Even without the calibration, I am truly impressed with the performance of the theater (dialogue is incredibly clear!). Here's the equipment list:
> 
> 
> Erskine Group "Select" Design
> 
> Runco LS-HB projector with anamorphic lens
> 
> Stewart StudioTek G3 Microperf 2.39 Curved Screen (Image width 136.75")
> 
> L/C/R Speakers: Procella P6
> 
> Side Speakers: Triad InWall Silver/4
> 
> Rear Speakers: Triad InCeiling Bronze/8
> 
> Main Sub: Triad Cinema Plus Silver
> 
> Second Sub: Triad InWall Bronze/6
> 
> Denon 4520
> 
> Lumagen Radiance Video Processor
> 
> Oppo blu ray player
> 
> QSC DSP-30
> 
> Quest acoustic treatments
> 
> 5 Fusion Jive chairs (1 w/ Buttkicker)
> 
> 
> All the wood you see in the pictures is cherry.
> 
> 
> The star ceiling was painted by Jeff from Night Sky Murals. Very impressive! And with the lights on, the ceiling turns into a blue sky with wispy clouds,
> 
> 
> I really wanted to do a build blog, but I couldn't juggle a career, family, and construction, AND a blog at the same time. I truly admire the people who put together detailed build blogs. They certainly inspired me.



This is stunning. What are the dimensions of your room?


----------



## sig3

javeryh,


Attached is the floor plan:

 


There are 3 large windows in the back. I get nearly 100% blackout with the shades down.

 


Shawn performed the calibration a few days ago. He was here Thursday evening, all day Friday, and Saturday morning. Nice to finally meet Shawn after working with him over the phone/email for so long! The calibration was a pretty exhaustive exercise! Net result was a nice improvement in the setup. It's always hard to describe sound with words, but here goes: Sound became more more smooth, more seamless, no fatigue. Dialogue remained crystal clear, but was better located. Picture became more punchy, more vivid. Shawn brought a car load worth of equipment:


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sig3*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/1000_100#post_24585719
> 
> 
> javeryh,
> 
> 
> Attached is the floor plan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 large windows in the back. I get nearly 100% blackout with the shades down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawn performed the calibration a few days ago. He was here Thursday evening, all day Friday, and Saturday morning. Nice to finally meet Shawn after working with him over the phone/email for so long! The calibration was a pretty exhaustive exercise! Net result was a nice improvement in the setup. It's always hard to describe sound with words, but here goes: Sound became more more smooth, more seamless, no fatigue. Dialogue remained crystal clear, but was better located. Picture became more punchy, more vivid. Shawn brought a car load worth of equipment:



What did he use to eq your audio? Or what did you have for him to eq your audio? A minidsp or some other dsp?


----------



## jedimastergrant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/1020#post_24586908
> 
> 
> What did he use to eq your audio? Or what did you have for him to eq your audio? A minidsp or some other dsp?



It looks like he has the QSC DSP 30.
http://qsc.com/products/Digital_Signal_Processors/Dsp_Series/DSP-30/ 


I am sure he can fill in more details if he checks the thread again.


Erskine Group commonly utilizes DSP from QSC. Shawn also packs quite a bit of expensive calibration equipment as you can see in the photos.


Great theater sig3. Now enjoy it!


----------



## sig3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedimastergrant*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/1020#post_24588284
> 
> 
> It looks like he has the QSC DSP 30.
> http://qsc.com/products/Digital_Signal_Processors/Dsp_Series/DSP-30/
> 
> 
> I am sure he can fill in more details if he checks the thread again.
> 
> 
> Erskine Group commonly utilizes DSP from QSC. Shawn also packs quite a bit of expensive calibration equipment as you can see in the photos.
> 
> 
> Great theater sig3. Now enjoy it!



jedimastergrant,


You got it: QSC DSP 30 to calibrate the 2 subs and Audyssey Pro for the other 7 speakers.


Yes sir, I will enjoy it!


----------



## Signs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dragonleepenn*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/960#post_24439360
> 
> 
> Give us some details. Screen size, what are those bad boys you got for speakers? They look like B&w and are very cool looking,what are the components in your setup? And what's the screen material how's it work Etc. The room looks good the crown moulding is nice, I like how you incorporated spot lights and what looks like Led lights. What subs and how many?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeterV



Sorry for the late reply ,


The screen is just shy of 3 meters wide , the speakers are some old (but i love them ) Kef Q series


kit consists of ..


ps3


xbox one


xbox


Yamaha 675


EP35


Med8ter 600xd


Nas duo


The "screen" is a sheet of foamex (sign materiel) cut to size and tapped to the wall


----------



## javeryh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sig3*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/1000_100#post_24585719
> 
> 
> javeryh,
> 
> 
> Attached is the floor plan:



Thanks - I'm going to be dealing with a nearly identical sized room! Mine is approximately 23'x16' (unfinished) so I'm going to lose a bit with the studs/drywall and soundproofing. I was worried it was a bit small but now I know I'll be OK - especially since I want a row of 5 seats for the entire family and I wasn't sure I'd have enough room. How much space is behind your screen? I don't think I have enough room for 2 rows plus the back bar so I'm going back and forth on whether I need 2 theater chair rows or 1 row with a back bar and then some additional room for something else in the back... shuffleboard? I don't know.


I also love what you did with the ceiling. Every minute I spend on this site I can see more and more dollars flying out of my pocket. This is going to be expensive...


----------



## Reefdvr27

I hate all of you

















All these theaters look great. It is really cool to see how some people make a great room with tough shapes and smaller sizes. I have my work cut out for me, but I will get there and hopeful be putting my pics in here some day.


--


----------



## Jeff in Canada




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sig3*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/1020#post_24585719
> 
> 
> javeryh,
> 
> 
> Attached is the floor plan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 large windows in the back. I get nearly 100% blackout with the shades down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shawn performed the calibration a few days ago. He was here Thursday evening, all day Friday, and Saturday morning. Nice to finally meet Shawn after working with him over the phone/email for so long! The calibration was a pretty exhaustive exercise! Net result was a nice improvement in the setup. It's always hard to describe sound with words, but here goes: Sound became more more smooth, more seamless, no fatigue. Dialogue remained crystal clear, but was better located. Picture became more punchy, more vivid. Shawn brought a car load worth of equipment:



Beautiful theater. I like the height. I hope mine turns out 1/2 as nice as yours looks.


----------



## sig3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javeryh*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/1020#post_24591538
> 
> 
> Thanks - I'm going to be dealing with a nearly identical sized room! Mine is approximately 23'x16' (unfinished) so I'm going to lose a bit with the studs/drywall and soundproofing. I was worried it was a bit small but now I know I'll be OK - especially since I want a row of 5 seats for the entire family and I wasn't sure I'd have enough room. How much space is behind your screen? I don't think I have enough room for 2 rows plus the back bar so I'm going back and forth on whether I need 2 theater chair rows or 1 row with a back bar and then some additional room for something else in the back... shuffleboard? I don't know.
> 
> 
> I also love what you did with the ceiling. Every minute I spend on this site I can see more and more dollars flying out of my pocket. This is going to be expensive...



I have 24" behind the screen. Note I went with some fairly narrow chairs to fit five seats in one row (Fusion Jive). The armrests are removable for some flexibility in the seating arrangement. I also fretted about going with 1 row, 2 rows, or 1 row and a bar. I felt the configuration we went with suited our family the best. 2 rows would be nice but we would rarely use them. I might put in a bar later - we'll see. I have a ton of movies to watch first - all that construction time got me behind in movie watching!!! Best of luck!


----------



## Yzfbossman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sig3*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/1020#post_24597735
> 
> 
> I have 24" behind the screen. Note I went with some fairly narrow chairs to fit five seats in one row (Fusion Jive). The armrests are removable for some flexibility in the seating arrangement. I also fretted about going with 1 row, 2 rows, or 1 row and a bar. I felt the configuration we went with suited our family the best. 2 rows would be nice but we would rarely use them. I might put in a bar later - we'll see. I have a ton of movies to watch first - all that construction time got me behind in movie watching!!! Best of luck!



Nice looking theater Sig! (I'm in DFW as well) I went with the Jives too. Nice to save some space. Tip on the trays, I found them to get loose easily so I put a washer under it to give it more strength and used some blue lock tight so the threads didn't back out.


----------



## Pain Infliction




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Yzfbossman*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/1000_100#post_24598137
> 
> 
> Nice looking theater Sig! (I'm in DFW as well) I went with the Jives too. Nice to save some space. Tip on the trays, I found them to get loose easily so I put a washer under it to give it more strength and used some blue lock tight so the threads didn't back out.



Where did you get those trays?


----------



## jedimastergrant

I believe those are the optional trays you can order from Roman with his chairs. Maybe he will correct me though. I have a friend with those and I think they are quite nice. I almost went with those chairs and was planning to have that option as well.


----------



## Pain Infliction

I don't have that brand. Is there a place that sells a universal tray? I have looked before and did not come up with anything.


----------



## YouEnjoyMyslef




This thread is awesome and depressing all at the same time.  Obviously not a theater but first real stereo system I've ever had.


----------



## Yzfbossman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jedimastergrant*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/1020#post_24599128
> 
> 
> I believe those are the optional trays you can order from Roman with his chairs. Maybe he will correct me though. I have a friend with those and I think they are quite nice. I almost went with those chairs and was planning to have that option as well.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/1020#post_24599304
> 
> 
> I don't have that brand. Is there a place that sells a universal tray? I have looked before and did not come up with anything.



Jedi is right, they came with the chairs...we love them. I don't' know of any universal trays...


I just noticed sig3 went with "love seat" style so he only has trays on the ends.


----------



## deewan

Of course a room is never fully complete. I still need to add a second row bar and some rear subs. But for now, I will say the room is complete and post pictures of my remodeled theater.


----------



## dlbeck

Awesome room Deewan!


----------



## Pain Infliction

I agree. Deewan, you did a great job and I love the rock wall you used. Can you post your equipment?


----------



## coxy2416

Looks great! The brick wall with blue lights is awesome...


----------



## ellisr63

Looks great Deewan! What software are you using for control?


----------



## kaotikr1




----------



## deewan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pain Infliction*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/1020#post_24602392
> 
> 
> I agree. Deewan, you did a great job and I love the rock wall you used. Can you post your equipment?



Thanks, the rock wall was the first item on my "must have list" when I decided to remodel my room. All my equipment should be listed in my signature equipment list.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *coxy2416*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/1020#post_24602483
> 
> 
> Looks great! The brick wall with blue lights is awesome...



The best part is the blue light can also be white, green, red, or whatever color matches my mood or viewing content.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ellisr63*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/1020#post_24602825
> 
> 
> Looks great Deewan! What software are you using for control?


I am using iRule to control the room. I am still working on setting up my remote to act exactly as I want, but it's getting there.


----------



## amatuerholic

This is such a great thread for theater-build research!


----------



## replayreb

This is my brother's theater we just finished building in his new house. We kept it really simple with clean lines since we had limited space e.g. no soffits, columns, panels or moulding. All the equipment is hidden behind a false wall with grill cloth-covered panels attached via velcro and the screen is a 130" acoustically transparent Seymour AV Center Stage XD. There is an IR repeater hidden behind the bottom panel. The sound and picture is incredible. There is a kegerator and mini fridge under the bar.


Equipment:

Sony VPL-HW55ES projector

Denon AVR-3313CI receiver

Polk Audio PSW505 subs (x2)

Polk Audio Monitor 70 fronts

Polk Audio CS2 center channel

Fluance AVBP2 bipole surrounds and rears

Velocity Edge Mini PC for movie trailers and karaoke

Behringer XENYX X1204USB mixer for karaoke

Lutron MIR-600T-BL Maestro IR Dimmer

Logitech Harmony Ultimate Remote

Blackout EZ Window Covers

LG Bluray player

Roku


Here is a link to the construction of this theater:
http://www.avsforum.com/t/1528543/the-kegerator-theater


----------



## GetGray

Show your COMPLETED theater thread. Others would love to see the construction, and discuss in great details, in it's own build thread.


Just the completed ones here please.


Thanks!


----------



## Shan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *replayreb*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/1020#post_24634725
> 
> 
> This is my brother's theater we just finished building in his new house. We kept it really simple with clean lines since we had limited space e.g. no soffits, columns, panels or moulding. All the equipment is hidden behind a false wall with grill cloth-covered panels attached via velcro and the screen is a 130" acoustically transparent Seymour AV Center Stage XD. There is an IR repeater hidden behind the bottom panel. The sound and picture is incredible. There is a kegerator and mini fridge under the bar.



Looks like a great setup. Nice job!


----------



## wraunch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *replayreb*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/1020#post_24634725
> 
> 
> This is my brother's theater we just finished building in his new house. We kept it really simple with clean lines since we had limited space e.g. no soffits, columns, panels or moulding. All the equipment is hidden behind a false wall with grill cloth-covered panels attached via velcro and the screen is a 130" acoustically transparent Seymour AV Center Stage XD. There is an IR repeater hidden behind the bottom panel. The sound and picture is incredible. There is a kegerator and mini fridge under the bar.
> 
> 
> Equipment:
> 
> Sony VPL-HW55ES projector
> 
> Denon AVR-3313CI receiver
> 
> Polk Audio PSW505 subs (x2)
> 
> Polk Audio Monitor 70 fronts
> 
> Polk Audio CS2 center channel
> 
> Fluance AVBP2 bipole surrounds and rears
> 
> Velocity Edge Mini PC for movie trailers and karaoke
> 
> Behringer XENYX X1204USB mixer for karaoke
> 
> Lutron MIR-600T-BL Maestro IR Dimmer
> 
> Logitech Harmony Ultimate Remote
> 
> Blackout EZ Window Covers
> 
> LG Bluray player
> 
> Roku
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the construction of this theater:
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1528543/the-kegerator-theater



You gotta take down that hvac grate and paint that bad boy. Looks great though!


----------



## femi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *replayreb*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/1020#post_24634725
> 
> 
> This is my brother's theater we just finished building in his new house. We kept it really simple with clean lines since we had limited space e.g. no soffits, columns, panels or moulding. All the equipment is hidden behind a false wall with grill cloth-covered panels attached via velcro and the screen is a 130" acoustically transparent Seymour AV Center Stage XD. There is an IR repeater hidden behind the bottom panel. The sound and picture is incredible. There is a kegerator and mini fridge under the bar.
> 
> 
> Equipment:
> 
> Sony VPL-HW55ES projector
> 
> Denon AVR-3313CI receiver
> 
> Polk Audio PSW505 subs (x2)
> 
> Polk Audio Monitor 70 fronts
> 
> Polk Audio CS2 center channel
> 
> Fluance AVBP2 bipole surrounds and rears
> 
> Velocity Edge Mini PC for movie trailers and karaoke
> 
> Behringer XENYX X1204USB mixer for karaoke
> 
> Lutron MIR-600T-BL Maestro IR Dimmer
> 
> Logitech Harmony Ultimate Remote
> 
> Blackout EZ Window Covers
> 
> LG Bluray player
> 
> Roku
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the construction of this theater:
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1528543/the-kegerator-theater



nice


----------



## JSKMDWK

Here is our Mocha Theater in various stages of "done."


----------



## blazar

What brand of front seats are those, got a review?


----------



## JSKMDWK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazar*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/1050#post_24662962
> 
> 
> What brand of front seats are those, got a review?



The front row are Cinematech Valentinos. Slightly firm, but a fantastic chair. Here is a link http://www.mycinematech.com/product_page.php?pid=12 


I love the adjustable head support, not to high to block surround speakers. These chairs are not too warm to sit in for long movies. The construction is amazing, German made, steel frames. The only issue I have had is that after a few years the hydraulic cartridge (whatever you call the "shock absorber" looking thing in the recline mechanism) wears out and needs to be replaced and can be spendy.


I got this row used, otherwise they are on the pricey side to buy new.


----------



## JSKMDWK

Not my personal theater, but one I was proud of building.

First image shows the front of the room, side wall lighting, custom front cabinetry for LCR and 2 powered subs.

 


Image shows the three Premier seats, custom cabinets for projector, left and right rear cabinets with speaker locations at top and sub locations at bottom, and lighting control.

 


The entire room was done in ARS panels, even the ceiling.


----------



## drjay71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JSKMDWK*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/1050#post_24734883
> 
> 
> Not my personal theater, but one I was proud of building.
> 
> First image shows the front of the room, side wall lighting, custom front cabinetry for LCR and 2 powered subs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image shows the three Premier seats, custom cabinets for projector, left and right rear cabinets with speaker locations at top and sub locations at bottom, and lighting control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire room was done in ARS panels, even the ceiling.



Can you give the details on this theater?


----------



## JSKMDWK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drjay71*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/1050#post_24735682
> 
> 
> Can you give the details on this theater?



I'm working on a thread for it over here - http://www.avsforum.com/t/1532084/comfort-zone-theater-three#post_24734837


----------



## stormwind13

Front soundstage of my ghetto theater. Usually behind an AT screen. In an unfinished basement.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Doesnt need to look pretty when its behind a screen, as long as it sounds good.


----------



## youthman

Nothing ghetto about those KLF-30's and Horn subs. I bet it sounds amazing!


----------



## stormwind13

Once I'm in a house that I own I'll go into actually building a theater.


----------



## Roganslaf

Here is My first Proper Theatre i tried to keep it clean and clutter to a minimum, the Room is 4 meters wide by 5 meters long the ceiling is 2.7 meters High i will eventually add some movie posters to try and give it some atmosphere but overall a good room to enjoy movies and to play games.i would also Like to Thank everyone that contributes to this site for there knowledge and expertise it really helps when looking at whats going to work for your own personal theatre.


Equipment List:

Projector: Sony VPL 50wes

AV Receiver: Denon 4520CI

Bluray Player: Denon DBT 3313

Games Console: PS4

Screen: Screen Technics 120inch

Set top Box: Telstra T Box for Digital Free to Air and IP TV

Speakers: 3 x Niles in Ceiling CM8HD 4 x Niles in Ceiling CM8FX, Rear wave Enclosures RW8HC

IR Repeater system by Resilynx

Subwoofers 2 x Sunfire HRS 12


----------



## ellisr63




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Roganslaf*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/1050#post_24780543
> 
> 
> Here is My first Proper Theatre i tried to keep it clean and clutter to a minimum, the Room is 4 meters wide by 5 meters long the ceiling is 2.7 meters High i will eventually add some movie posters to try and give it some atmosphere but overall a good room to enjoy movies and to play games.i would also Like to Thank everyone that contributes to this site for there knowledge and expertise it really helps when looking at whats going to work for your own personal theatre.
> 
> 
> Equipment List:
> 
> Projector: Sony VPL 50wes
> 
> AV Receiver: Denon 4520CI
> 
> Bluray Player: Denon DBT 3313
> 
> Games Console: PS4
> 
> Screen: Screen Technics 120inch
> 
> Set top Box: Telstra T Box for Digital Free to Air and IP TV
> 
> Speakers: 3 x Niles in Ceiling CM8HD 4 x Niles in Ceiling CM8FX, Rear wave Enclosures RW8HC
> 
> IR Repeater system by Resilynx
> 
> Subwoofers 2 x Sunfire HRS 12



You did a nice job on keeping the wires nice and neat. I used to have a rack like that too. I went and spent a day customising the cable lengths to make everything nice and neat... It lasted until I changed the first piece of equipment. None of the wires for the new piece of equipment would line due to different lengths.


----------



## kimg1453

This is my second Home Theater that I built myself, short of the drywall and carpet install. I have named it "The Krell Lab"


Jeff Meier (AccuCal) performed the calibration in April and we are thoroughly enjoying the Theater.


----------



## Seegs108

Nice setup! Which Sim2 projector is that?


----------



## kimg1453

Seegs108,


I was very fortunate to obtain the Sim2 Super Lumis with the high contrast lens. Its firing onto a 12 ft wide 2.35 Stewart StudioTec 130 screen. I'm also using the ISCO III lens, which I've had for what seems like forever. Ha!


I could not ask for a better picture. It exceeds most commercial cinema's and with the picture it throws, I really don't see the need for anything 4K, at least not for the foreseeable future. It also has the best 3D for the home as well.


----------



## d19racing




----------



## GetGray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Seegs108*  /t/1061114/show-me-your-completed-theater/1000_100#post_24782710
> 
> 
> Nice setup! Which Sim2 projector is that?


I can answer since it came from me, it is a SuperLumis. EDIT: Oops, I missed that kimg had already replied...


----------



## smarcus3

All I can say is WOW. After taking a few days to go through all 36 pages I am completely impressed. Now to just get a house so I don't have to worry about the sub annoying the neighbors as well as an actual theater room instead just using the living room.


----------



## Coach KG

Help/ideas would be appreciated to deal with ambient light control in a converted dining room with windows on 2 sides and french doors on the 3rd side (screen/front stage is wall #4 ). Room is 12' x 15' w/8' ceiling. Windows are covered with white plantation shudders and french doors with blinds. Walls are painted chocolate brown (left ceiling white). No room for acoustic panels or bass traps. Any other suggestions-recommendations are appreciated. It's looks good after sundown and sounds great 24/7 unless you ask my wife . Thanks.


----------



## smarcus3

In my parent's theater there are half a dozen windows including large picture windows and high quality blackout blinds work wonders.


----------



## Done Deal DR

Coach KG said:


> Help/ideas would be appreciated to deal with ambient light control in a converted dining room with windows on 2 sides and french doors on the 3rd side (screen/front stage is wall #4 ). Room is 12' x 15' w/8' ceiling. Windows are covered with white plantation shudders and french doors with blinds. Walls are painted chocolate brown (left ceiling white). No room for acoustic panels or bass traps. Any other suggestions-recommendations are appreciated. It's looks good after sundown and sounds great 24/7 unless you ask my wife . Thanks.


Probably not a good place in this thread, but I'll answer anyhow.

You're working with more than I started with (check out my link in sig), but improvements should be possible. What is the source of the natural light, is it all getting through the shutters and creating bright lines on the picture? My experience has been a little light is okay for daytime viewing, but that it must be even so the image is universally washed out otherwise the the definiciencies are obvious. If the shutters are a problem, and you like to be able to open them for non theater use, try a black or smoke versions of window film. They drastically cut down on the harshness of any light that does make it in through shutters or especially blinds. 

In my room, which is an open concept living with two 4'x6' windows, a 10' or so x 6' window, and large sliding glass door... On top of windows elsewhere in the kitchen, man cave and entryway on the other side of the house, I used a combination of tactics. The smaller back windows behind the projector had blinds and I remedied the problem super cheap since I never use them, taped up aluminum foil for 100% light block. My plan is eventually to build plugs for them to help with audio as well. The blinds block visibility to the film and you can't even tell it's there. The large window and slider I put film on as well as custom blackout drapes (expensive. $2700 or so). Drapes can be done cheaper but these are huge, covering a 22' wall to 8' or so, and are also in my living room which must uphold decent aesthetic. The rest of the home is a combination of window film and blinds or shutters. My worse offender is now a doggie door located in the kitchen area.


----------



## replayreb

Coach KG said:


> Help/ideas would be appreciated to deal with ambient light control in a converted dining room with windows on 2 sides and french doors on the 3rd side (screen/front stage is wall #4 ). Room is 12' x 15' w/8' ceiling. Windows are covered with white plantation shudders and french doors with blinds. Walls are painted chocolate brown (left ceiling white). No room for acoustic panels or bass traps. Any other suggestions-recommendations are appreciated. It's looks good after sundown and sounds great 24/7 unless you ask my wife . Thanks.


I ordered some Blackout EZ by the yard so there were no printed guidelines on it but you have to order the hook and loop tape separately as well. It is cheaper to order that way as well. The lines make it easier to cut I suppose but the material has a grid-shaped pattern in it anyway created by the string embedded in the vinyl to reinforce it. I decided to stick the velcro directly to the glass instead of the trim so it wouldn't peel any paint if it needed to be removed later. Also order the velcro that they sell because it uses acrylic-based adhesive that sticks very well but is also very easily removed. I didn't order enough velcro the first time so went and bought some at Home Depot and it didn't stick well at all and left a sticky residue mess that took me an hour to remove using Goo Gone, paper towels and Windex.


----------



## Coach KG

replayreb said:


> I ordered some Blackout EZ by the yard so there were no printed guidelines on it but you have to order the hook and loop tape separately as well. It is cheaper to order that way as well. The lines make it easier to cut I suppose but the material has a grid-shaped pattern in it anyway created by the string embedded in the vinyl to reinforce it. I decided to stick the velcro directly to the glass instead of the trim so it wouldn't peel any paint if it needed to be removed later. Also order the velcro that they sell because it uses acrylic-based adhesive that sticks very well but is also very easily removed. I didn't order enough velcro the first time so went and bought some at Home Depot and it didn't stick well at all and left a sticky residue mess that took me an hour to remove using Goo Gone, paper towels and Windex.


Great idea. I'm going to try that out. Thanks.


----------



## NODES

artbypaul said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Yes, I certainly realize it appears a bit "over the top", but that's what I was going for. I just wanted an environment that didn't feel anything like my "house". But I know that style is not for everyone. And yes, I did the entire theater without help and it was a lot of work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Johnny Depp and gold...brilliant!


----------



## Shevalik

jamis said:


> Might as well put mine up too..


Can you tell me the size of your room?


----------



## doublewing11

*Atmos Theater Design Finished*

After working 24/7, 12-15 hour days all Summer, Atmos theater design is done!

Still have to find/purchase processor, speakers to implement but have settled on amplification.......two Lab Gruppen c20 : 8x will power room which allows max 16 speakers to be driven at 250 watts @ 4 ohm with ability to bridge adjacent channels to 500 watts at 4 ohms. Hopefully, CEDIA unveils Triad ceiling speakers which mate with existing system.

Plan was to attend CEDIA and even have flight reservations to Denver, but my opportunity was rescinded. 

Oh well........next year when more Atmos products will be available and growing pains are overcome.


----------



## inspector

Beautiful!!!


----------



## edfowler

kimg1453 said:


> this is my second home theater that i built myself, short of the drywall and carpet install. I have named it "the krell lab"
> 
> jeff meier (accucal) performed the calibration in april and we are thoroughly enjoying the theater.


krell yea!!!


----------



## JVoth

Finished my room this summer but just got around to taking photos. No stage, no soffits, no columns. I wanted the room to be elegant yet minimalist. I also wanted a fabric ceiling since I haven't seen many on here. Room is 19' x 12' with a false wall and an acoustically transparent screen. There was a small bay window in the back of the room that I converted into a storage shelf for media, a few small tools, my calibration equipment, extra cables, and blankets for cold guests.



















Fabric ceiling









Close shot of fabric ceiling from riser facing towards screen


----------



## ellisr63

JVoth said:


> Finished my room this summer but just got around to taking photos. No stage, no soffits, no columns. I wanted the room to be elegant yet minimalist. I also wanted a fabric ceiling since I haven't seen many on here. Room is 19' x 12' with a false wall and an acoustically transparent screen. There was a small bay window in the back of the room that I converted into a storage shelf for media, a few small tools, my calibration equipment, extra cables, and blankets for cold guests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabric ceiling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close shot of fabric ceiling from riser facing towards screen


Looks great! I am also planning on a fabric ceiling... How did you attach yours to the ceiling? Did you wrap panels and then use construction adhesive?


----------



## JVoth

ellisr63 said:


> Looks great! I am also planning on a fabric ceiling... How did you attach yours to the ceiling? Did you wrap panels and then use construction adhesive?


Yes. And nails. It was pretty difficult to be honest. If I could go back and do it over again, I would use the Fabricmate track instead of building panels. The room was pretty out of square so fitting the panels up there was tough. After building them and test fitting them, I had to go back and trim around the edges of a few of them before wrapping them in fabric and tacking them up there. I took some pictures in my build thread.


----------



## jefftr

Theater (mostly) finished this week!


----------



## CptnRandy

jefftr said:


> Theater (mostly) finished this week!
> 
> View attachment 259250
> View attachment 259258
> 
> 
> View attachment 259266
> View attachment 259274
> 
> 
> View attachment 259282


Nice! Looks about the same size as mine. A very comfortable space.


----------



## inspector

jefftr said:


> Theater (mostly) finished this week!
> 
> View attachment 259250
> View attachment 259258
> 
> 
> View attachment 259266
> View attachment 259274
> 
> 
> View attachment 259282



Another beautiful home theater!!!


----------



## jefftr

Thanks guys! I can't believe it's finally done!


----------



## grizzly660

*Carpet*



CollinViegas said:


> 


I love this carpet, where did you get it?


----------



## granroth

grizzly660 said:


> I love this carpet, where did you get it?


That very question was asked in the post immediately following the one you quoted 

The answer: Post #52


----------



## Sharken Beard

What an amazing and inspiring thread! I cannot wait to begin my project!!


----------



## hv9200

tough to compete with some of the projects in this thread, but here is my just about finished room, excuse the seating cables they just arrived and I have not had time to do any cable management yet...or room treatments...or about a dozen other things but its up and running and I can actually sit and watch a movie now...just unsure if I am going to add a riser or leave seating in this basic layout for a while. room seems far brighter in the pics...not sure why...its not nearly this bright.


----------



## SupaKats

HV nice room I've got that same stand in my room.


----------



## Robert Jones II

hv9200 said:


> tough to compete with some of the projects in this thread, but here is my just about finished room, excuse the seating cables they just arrived and I have not had time to do any cable management yet...or room treatments...or about a dozen other things but its up and running and I can actually sit and watch a movie now...just unsure if I am going to add a riser or leave seating in this basic layout for a while. room seems far brighter in the pics...not sure why...its not nearly this bright.


The Winnie the Poo pillow is a keeper.


----------



## hv9200

Robert Jones II said:


> The Winnie the Poo pillow is a keeper.


I don't go anywhere without my Poo pillow pet.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

update to my bedroom setup, upgraded my AVR to ATMOS and added a couple ceiling speakers, works amazingly well. Pics taken with my cell with lights and flash on so not the best pics... ^^;;


----------



## smarcus3

Daniel Chaves said:


> update to my bedroom setup, upgraded my AVR to ATMOS and added a couple ceiling speakers, works amazingly well. Pics taken with my cell with lights and flash on so not the best pics... ^^;;


What AVR are you using?

I've been looking at Atmos and just finished talking to a VP at DTS about their DTS UHD which is their answer to Atmos. A perk of working in the AV industry.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

smarcus3 said:


> What AVR are you using?
> 
> I've been looking at Atmos and just finished talking to a VP at DTS about their DTS UHD which is their answer to Atmos. A perk of working in the AV industry.


Just the onkyo 636 for now, eventually I will get heir 9 channel so I can do 5.2.4 but for now Im very happy with this AVR.


----------



## smarcus3

Daniel Chaves said:


> Just the onkyo 636 for now, eventually I will get heir 9 channel so I can do 5.2.4 but for now Im very happy with this AVR.


Gotcha. Thanks. Onkyo was going to be my guess, but thanks for the clarification. Just need to wait for content and see who wins the next format / speaker layout war.


----------



## erehmer

Hand build all the columns, screen surround and component cabinet with my two friends


----------



## pm240sx

erehmer said:


> Hand build all the columns, screen surround and component cabinet with my two friends


Nice job! What are the dimensions of the room? What size is the screen? Love the bar.


----------



## deewan

erehmer said:


> Hand build all the columns, screen surround and component cabinet with my two friends


This is one type of room I love to see. A perfect example of a trendy commercial theater miniaturized to fit into a personal space. Job well done sir!


----------



## erehmer

pm240sx said:


> Nice job! What are the dimensions of the room? What size is the screen? Love the bar.



Thanks 106 on the screen room is 11' x 17'


----------



## Juiced46

What stand are you using for your center channel? Did it come with the center, custom made etc? I am looking at buying or making something similar and about that same height. Do you have dimensions for it?



kimg1453 said:


> This is my second Home Theater that I built myself, short of the drywall and carpet install. I have named it "The Krell Lab"
> 
> Jeff Meier (AccuCal) performed the calibration in April and we are thoroughly enjoying the Theater.


----------



## kimg1453

Juiced46 said:


> What stand are you using for your center channel? Did it come with the center, custom made etc? I am looking at buying or making something similar and about that same height. Do you have dimensions for it?


The center channel stand is infact the custom stand that was designed for the Revel Ultima Voice Center Channel Speaker.


----------



## AXLCMT

erehmer said:


> Hand build all the columns, screen surround and component cabinet with my two friends


Wish I knew how you built that Alcohol Bottle LED Lit Shelf.

Care to share how it was done? 

I love it.


----------



## Fresman

Just recently completed. It's "finished" until there is $$$ for upgrading.


----------



## Pain Infliction

^^^^^ Looks cozy and nice! Is your cat about to attack your driver on your speaker?


----------



## LowellG

Here are a few pics of mine. The whole build is in my link.


----------



## nmcbad03

Fresman said:


> Just recently completed. It's "finished" until there is $$$ for upgrading.


 Nice room. What did you use for the low profile component center below the screen? I've been looking for something like that and even contemplating building one myself.


----------



## inspector

Beautiful...!!!


----------



## Reefdvr27

jefftr said:


> Theater (mostly) finished this week!
> 
> View attachment 259250
> View attachment 259258
> 
> 
> View attachment 259266
> View attachment 259274
> 
> 
> View attachment 259282


Really nice man. Very classy to, I like how you integrated the wood and the carpet is very nice. Certainly all my taste.


----------



## darthray

Fresman said:


> Just recently completed. It's "finished" until there is $$$ for upgrading.





Pain Infliction said:


> ^^^^^ Looks cozy and nice! Is your cat about to attack your driver on your speaker?



+1 on the room
For the cat, I would assume No.


I got 3, and they never bother my speakers or subs without a grill and my fancy wire speakers 
The only one, I got a problem with is my last rescue one (all 3 were rescue in one way or the other, and once I got them it is for life).
A little female and she love to go after your house plant.


Well, time will tell
Nothing than time and Love cannot take care of.


Ray


----------



## jefftr

Thanks for the kind words Reefdvr - I was inspired by a couple theaters here to incorporate the wood and glad I did. I love how it looks as well and the carpet goes great with it. My wife are enjoying our theater almost every night and the family was here for Christmas and we couldn't get them out of there!!
Unfortunately just had eye surgery last week for a detached retina so only have 1 good eye right now - no 3D for a while!


----------



## Reefdvr27

jefftr said:


> Thanks for the kind words Reefdvr - I was inspired by a couple theaters here to incorporate the wood and glad I did. I love how it looks as well and the carpet goes great with it. My wife are enjoying our theater almost every night and the family was here for Christmas and we couldn't get them out of there!!
> Unfortunately just had eye surgery last week for a detached retina so only have 1 good eye right now - no 3D for a while!


Ouch man, does not sound good. Hope you have a speedy recovery. Yeah I know what you mean, my daughter and her friends took over my theater and winded up staying in there for a day and a half for a slumber party. I had to kick them out a day later as it was time for me to stretch my legs for a movie. Yeah I am still looking through here gathering info and styles I like for my next build when we move. 3 years and I am putting my current house up for sale and a new top shelf home theater is priority #1 . Again, nice job, you have a beautiful theater.


----------



## smuggymba

Fresman said:


> Just recently completed. It's "finished" until there is $$$ for upgrading.


What's the paint color of your room Fresman?


----------



## dlbeck

I completed my theater 8 months ago but keep forgetting to post some pics on this thread. Can check out the build thread for the Savoy here.


----------



## Reefdvr27

dlbeck said:


> I completed my theater 8 months ago but keep forgetting to post some pics on this thread. Can check out the build thread for the Savoy here.


 Looks great David, I am still bummed I was not able to make it to your opening GTG, I think I had surgery that day if I remember correctly or was that another GTG? IDK, either way I hope if you do it again, I can get out your way. Oddly enough It was nice to catch up a couple of weeks later. I would say that we had a pretty nice day at Andrews, I enjoyed it. I am sure your room is getting better and better.


----------



## Pain Infliction

dlbeck said:


> I completed my theater 8 months ago but keep forgetting to post some pics on this thread. Can check out the build thread for the Savoy here.



I agree with Reefdvr27 that I would love to see this theater and I wish that I could have made it to the grand opening. Maybe one day I can find a reason to get out to Iowa. I don't know what that reason would be, other than to just see your theater.


----------



## JVoth

Pain Infliction said:


> I agree with Reefdvr27 that I would love to see this theater and I wish that I could have made it to the grand opening. Maybe one day I can find a reason to get out to Iowa. I don't know what that reason would be, other than to just see your theater.


Yeah this is one of the best rooms on AVS, period. It's a great replica of the Cinemar. I was a little worried about the color scheme when David first started painting but it turned out to be a perfect combination when it was all put together.


----------



## Pain Infliction

Great replica is far as appearance, but when it comes to the audio and components, David's theater is hard to best. No offense to the Cinemar theater because it is also one of my favorites on avs.


----------



## JVoth

Agreed. Those M&K S5000's of Mario's are hard to beat but I would give the nod to David because of dual S2's and those MBM's he incorporated. That's got to be an absolute top notch sound system.


----------



## dlbeck

Appreciate all the compliments guys. Anytime you are in the area just me know. I'll be sure to stop in and see you guys next time I'm down in Houston which usually happens 4-6 times a year.


----------



## Harrison HD

Hi all,

I completed my Home Theater project and wanted to post some pictures. I call this version 1.0 as I know I'll be changing
things out as time goes bye. Here's a list on what I installed:
Projector: Epson 6030ub
Subwoofers: SVS PB12-Plus x2
Right/Left/Center Speakers: Bowers & Wilkins CM-9s
Rears Speakers: 686 series x4
Amps: Emotiva XPA-1L x3
Screen: 135" Elite Acoustically Transparent
Receiver: Denon AVR 4000
Battery backup: APC x2
Xbox 360
HTPC and Drobo
Reel to Reel Teac player
Remote: Harmony
Blu-ray: Oppo 103
GIK acoustic treatments
Skyline diffuser's that I made


----------



## Potatogod93

Harrison HD said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I completed my Home Theater project and wanted to post some pictures. I call this version 1.0 as I know I'll be changing
> things out as time goes bye. Here's a list on what I installed:
> Projector: Epson 6030ub
> Subwoofers: SVS PB12-Plus x2
> Right/Left/Center Speakers: Bowers & Wilkins CM-9s
> Rears Speakers: 686 series x4
> Amps: Emotiva XPA-1L x3
> Screen: 135" Elite Acoustically Transparent
> Receiver: Denon AVR 4000
> Battery backup: APC x2
> Xbox 360
> HTPC and Drobo
> Reel to Reel Teac player
> Remote: Harmony
> Blu-ray: Oppo 103
> GIK acoustic treatments
> Skyline diffuser's that I made


 
What type of power are you running to your rack? Dedicated 20amp?


----------



## JVoth

Harrison HD said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I completed my Home Theater project and wanted to post some pictures. I call this version 1.0 as I know I'll be changing
> things out as time goes bye. Here's a list on what I installed:
> Projector: Epson 6030ub
> Subwoofers: SVS PB12-Plus x2
> Right/Left/Center Speakers: Bowers & Wilkins CM-9s
> Rears Speakers: 686 series x4
> Amps: Emotiva XPA-1L x3
> Screen: 135" Elite Acoustically Transparent
> Receiver: Denon AVR 4000
> Battery backup: APC x2
> Xbox 360
> HTPC and Drobo
> Reel to Reel Teac player
> Remote: Harmony
> Blu-ray: Oppo 103
> GIK acoustic treatments
> Skyline diffuser's that I made


Looks great Harrison! How does that reel to reel sound?


----------



## LeBon

JVoth said:


> Looks great Harrison! How does that reel to reel sound?


A blast from the past. Love the Teac reel-to-reel -- 4 channel, no less. I bought one of those when I was in the Navy in Japan in the late '60s...loved it!


----------



## JVoth

I think those reel to reel's are making a comeback in the 2 channel world. It seems like I read that somewhere a couple of years ago.


----------



## inspector

Beautiful setup!!!


----------



## Harrison HD

Potatogod93 said:


> What type of power are you running to your rack? Dedicated 20amp?


Yes it's just a regular 20 amp that runs to that room. I had a guy here in San Antonio run all the wires in the wall so
it would be a clean look. He's an awesome guy that runs his own business called "Mimi's Custom Installation". I
highly recommend him. He said the room can handle the system and it does just fine. The only problem that I
have is sometimes when the amps fired up the APC battery beeps because of the power draw....


----------



## Harrison HD

inspector said:


> Beautiful setup!!!


Thank you inspector, I just retired from the Air Force and wanted to give myself a treat!


----------



## Harrison HD

LeBon said:


> A blast from the past. Love the Teac reel-to-reel -- 4 channel, no less. I bought one of those when I was in the Navy in Japan in the late '60s...loved it!


Hey LeBon, The reel to reel's were in my dad's attic for 30 years. I always knew they were up there so when
I put the HT room together I asked him for it and he was happy to put them back into action...


----------



## Harrison HD

Potatogod93 said:


> What type of power are you running to your rack? Dedicated 20amp?


Hi, I had an electrician put four outlets in the closet so I could running everything for the rack and the room has a 20 amp running to it. I had
an A/C guy run an A/C vent into the closet to keep it cool and on top of the rack there are to ducts that attach to the top of the rack to blow
the hot air up into the attic...


----------



## Harrison HD

JVoth said:


> I think those reel to reel's are making a comeback in the 2 channel world. It seems like I read that somewhere a couple of years ago.


Yeah I hear record players are making a comeback too. Do you ever listen to AVRant? I listen to the podcast everyweek
and they often talk about the fact that allot of people want to listen to records rather than digital copies...


----------



## Harrison HD

JVoth said:


> Looks great Harrison! How does that reel to reel sound?


Hi the Teac player sounds O.K. but I do prefer digital copies. I think it's nice to have some old stuff in the system also.
I have a Laserdisc player on the bottom of the rack that I still haven't hooked up yet!


----------



## HTownTheater

Harrison HD said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I completed my Home Theater project and wanted to post some pictures. I call this version 1.0 as I know I'll be changing
> things out as time goes bye. Here's a list on what I installed:
> Projector: Epson 6030ub
> Subwoofers: SVS PB12-Plus x2
> Right/Left/Center Speakers: Bowers & Wilkins CM-9s
> Rears Speakers: 686 series x4
> Amps: Emotiva XPA-1L x3
> Screen: 135" Elite Acoustically Transparent
> Receiver: Denon AVR 4000
> Battery backup: APC x2
> Xbox 360
> HTPC and Drobo
> Reel to Reel Teac player
> Remote: Harmony
> Blu-ray: Oppo 103
> GIK acoustic treatments
> Skyline diffuser's that I made


very nice room, turned out good.

what size is the room?


----------



## marlon1925

CollinViegas said:


> 



Very nice sir, can you share the link of your build?


----------



## DavidK442

marlon1925 said:


> Very nice sir, can you share the link of your build?



No build thread, but here is CollinViegas's "reveal" thread with a bit of detail.
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...ction/1073656-theater-95-done-after-year.html


----------



## AllenA07

I really debated if I wanted to post in this thread considering how awesome everybody's theaters look in comparison to mine. However, I figure there are a few people out there in the same place I am, so hopefully this encourages some of you to go ahead and build a theater. Quick amount of back story, I'm renting a 3 bedroom house right now, and don't have the luck of having a basement. I had wanted to do something dedicated for years, but just never had the room. Reading here however I discovered the small build thread, got inspired, and did a truly small build. My room is a 3rd bedroom that was being used as a guest/junk storage room. As the house is rented I was unable to paint (hence the paint job that is perfect for a 7 year old) or run in wall wiring. I expect that in the next few years I will buy a house, and my personal prerequisite for doing that is that I have a dedicated media room. However for now I'm proud of the fact that I turned a 11x12 room into a dedicated theater. 

Gear:
AVR: Denon 2112
Speakers: EMP E55ti towers, EMP E56ci center, EMP E55wi bipole surround speakers, SVS Prime Satellites (rear surrounds)
Sub: SVS PC12-Plus. I've got plans on adding a second SVS, not sure if it will be a Plus or an Ultra.
Display: BenQ w1070 projector on a 92 inch Elite Screen
Misc: Sony BDP 6200, Sony Playstation 4, Apple TV, Roku, and a Harmony remote to bring it all together.


































































In a handful of those pictures you see the KLH surrounds in the back. Those were placeholder speakers that have since been swapped out for the SVS Prime Satellites, which are some surprisingly great little speakers. I know it isn't jaw dropping or impressive compared to most people's theaters on this site, but I promise it delivers a very fun theater experience!


----------



## DavidK442

AllenA07 said:


> I really debated if I wanted to post in this thread considering how awesome everybody's theaters look in comparison to mine. However, I figure there are a few people out there in the same place I am, so hopefully this encourages some of you to go ahead and build a theater.



95% of the entertainment for 10% of the effort or expense.
Absolutely nothing wrong with a setup like yours.


----------



## Harrison HD

HTownTheater said:


> very nice room, turned out good.
> 
> what size is the room?


Hi,

The room is 11.5 feet wide, 27 feet long with 9 foot ceilings. When the house was built it was two rooms. One was the "media room" and the other
room was a bedroom. I told the builder to knock down the wall in between the rooms before we moved into the house since I had bigger plans for the room.


----------



## Harrison HD

HTownTheater said:


> very nice room, turned out good.
> 
> what size is the room?


Hi, 
The room is 11.5 feet wide, 27 feet long with 9 foot ceilings


----------



## doublewing11

AllenA07 said:


> I really debated if I wanted to post in this thread considering how awesome everybody's theaters look in comparison to mine. However, I figure there are a few people out there in the same place I am, so hopefully this encourages some of you to go ahead and build a theater. Quick amount of back story, I'm renting a 3 bedroom house right now, and don't have the luck of having a basement. I had wanted to do something dedicated for years, but just never had the room. Reading here however I discovered the small build thread, got inspired, and did a truly small build. My room is a 3rd bedroom that was being used as a guest/junk storage room. As the house is rented I was unable to paint (hence the paint job that is perfect for a 7 year old) or run in wall wiring. I expect that in the next few years I will buy a house, and my personal prerequisite for doing that is that I have a dedicated media room. However for now I'm proud of the fact that I turned a 11x12 room into a dedicated theater.
> 
> Gear:
> AVR: Denon 2112
> Speakers: EMP E55ti towers, EMP E56ci center, EMP E55wi bipole surround speakers, SVS Prime Satellites (rear surrounds)
> Sub: SVS PC12-Plus. I've got plans on adding a second SVS, not sure if it will be a Plus or an Ultra.
> Display: BenQ w1070 projector on a 92 inch Elite Screen
> Misc: Sony BDP 6200, Sony Playstation 4, Apple TV, Roku, and a Harmony remote to bring it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a handful of those pictures you see the KLH surrounds in the back. Those were placeholder speakers that have since been swapped out for the SVS Prime Satellites, which are some surprisingly great little speakers. I know it isn't jaw dropping or impressive compared to most people's theaters on this site, but I promise it delivers a very fun theater experience!



I was digging this theater until I saw the bRUIN pennant...................those darn "little gutties!" 

Too bad USC is closing to have #1 recruiting class for 2015..............sanctions are over, back to owning LA!


----------



## marlon1925

DavidK442 said:


> No build thread, but here is CollinViegas's "reveal" thread with a bit of detail.
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...ction/1073656-theater-95-done-after-year.html


thank you sir!


----------



## helmsman

AllenA07 said:


> I really debated if I wanted to post in this thread considering how awesome everybody's theaters look in comparison to mine. However, I figure there are a few people out there in the same place I am, so hopefully this encourages some of you to go ahead and build a theater. Quick amount of back story, I'm renting a 3 bedroom house right now, and don't have the luck of having a basement. I had wanted to do something dedicated for years, but just never had the room. Reading here however I discovered the small build thread, got inspired, and did a truly small build. My room is a 3rd bedroom that was being used as a guest/junk storage room. As the house is rented I was unable to paint (hence the paint job that is perfect for a 7 year old) or run in wall wiring. I expect that in the next few years I will buy a house, and my personal prerequisite for doing that is that I have a dedicated media room. However for now I'm proud of the fact that I turned a 11x12 room into a dedicated theater.
> 
> Gear:
> AVR: Denon 2112
> Speakers: EMP E55ti towers, EMP E56ci center, EMP E55wi bipole surround speakers, SVS Prime Satellites (rear surrounds)
> Sub: SVS PC12-Plus. I've got plans on adding a second SVS, not sure if it will be a Plus or an Ultra.
> Display: BenQ w1070 projector on a 92 inch Elite Screen
> Misc: Sony BDP 6200, Sony Playstation 4, Apple TV, Roku, and a Harmony remote to bring it all together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a handful of those pictures you see the KLH surrounds in the back. Those were placeholder speakers that have since been swapped out for the SVS Prime Satellites, which are some surprisingly great little speakers. I know it isn't jaw dropping or impressive compared to most people's theaters on this site, but I promise it delivers a very fun theater experience!


AllenA07 - once the lights go out all you see is the image on the screen and all you hear is the sound from your speakers, so bravo sir!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

helmsman said:


> AllenA07 - once the lights go out all you see is the image on the screen and all you hear is the sound from your speakers, so bravo sir!


well said!


----------



## IonC

Hi All. This is my first ever media room build. I used multiple resources and don't even come close to pretend I did much right. #1 I am an IT security engineer with no background in construction. #2 I didn't have to go to the hospital at all during the build. #3 The only thing anyone else did was hang/finish the drywall and put in carpet. #4 I enjoy what I made, at the end of the day, that is what it is all about. Total cost of the room is about $9000=$9500. 

If I can do it, ANYONE can!! Threw in some photo's of my vintage Star Wars collection as well for you geeks out there. Basement remodel will feature some of that...

Some background on the room, I unfortunately had limited space to work with in the particular area, it is about 13.5 x 18. No perfectly ideal but it seems to be fine. I am a minimalist so I tried to do a tasteful room. Behind the drywall, the entire room is done in Roxul Safe'N Sound. Two layers of drywall on ceiling. So that was my sound proofing and the results really aren't bad. Above is the kitchen and with the volume cranked you can't hear much at all. Most of the sound reverberates out the back of the theater and up the stairs when the door is open in the back of the room. You can hear nothing on the top floor of my house and that was really my main goal. Be able to blast it even if my wife and kid are asleep upstairs. No problems there. 
The front stage was the hardest thing for me. An IT guy doing that curved wood stage was kind of a joke. Props to all wood workers out there. LOL 

For the stage, I did use sand and for the riser in the back, I filled it with Safe N Sound as well. So you can see, I at LEAST tried to do some things right with the help of this forum and other reading.




































































































































































































Added some photos with various scene settings of the Lutron Spacer System..

Thanks for looking at my humble attempt at a media room.


----------



## dlbeck

Awesome Star Wars collection...holy cow!!!


----------



## smarcus3

Love the room. Great job.


----------



## Schlemstar

IonC, I love your room! I'm a Sony HW40ES owner also - great projector! Your Star Wars collection is amazing to say the least...


----------



## IonC

Schlemstar said:


> IonC, I love your room! I'm a Sony HW40ES owner also - great projector! Your Star Wars collection is amazing to say the least...


Schlemstar, thank you for the kind words I got your PM but I don't quite have the post count yet to send you back a message, so I will just post it here. To answer your questions..My screen is 110" and it is a Sable Elite Screen. Bought it from Amazon. So far it has been great. My chairs are actually black, I need to retake the photos because the camera I used sucked. They are Seatcraft Sienna's. I bought them because their size fit the room great and they are actually quite comfortable for the price. I also put dimmers on the LED's for the chairs because they were way too bright. I dimmed them down to about 15% of their normal brightness and it looks a lot better for my room.

Thanks again!

Kevin


----------



## ellisr63

Room looks awesome!


----------



## iamjason

love the collection! it is funny be my cousin had most of these but we played with them until they fell apart! he even had the various ships to go with them - 

great looking room as well clan and too the point and I like that you can show off the speakers!


----------



## Daniel Chaves

how bright are those chairs LEDs in the dark? can it be dimmed or turned off during a movie?


----------



## IonC

Daniel Chaves said:


> how bright are those chairs LEDs in the dark? can it be dimmed or turned off during a movie?


The chair LED's have buttons to turn the floor lights and cup holders off. I put on LED dimmers because they are just way too bright stock. I dimmed them to about 15% of original brightness and can manually adjust them all as wanted. When each chair is full power the whole room is lit up blue, was not very desirable IMO much better dimmed way down.


----------



## mtbdudex

IonC;
Sweet - love the Star Wars stuff, do you also have comics but not in this collection?

I was fortunate to grow up in the 70's, saw all 3 movies in the Cinema back then, and also collected comics and have all the Star Wars issue # 1- 20's that I actually bought myself real time in store (all # 1 versions, yes the rare # 1 also) , and some of the big ones also.
Here's my kids a few years back reading them on the rare occasion I took them out of the dedicated storage briefcase. We also built some of the lego stuff, Death Star, etc. 







. 



IonC said:


> If I can do it, ANYONE can!! Threw in some photo's of my vintage Star Wars collection as well for you geeks out there. Basement remodel will feature some of that...


----------



## IonC

mtbdudex said:


> IonC;
> Sweet - love the Star Wars stuff, do you also have comics but not in this collection?
> 
> I was fortunate to grow up in the 70's, saw all 3 movies in the Cinema back then, and also collected comics and have all the Star Wars issue # 1- 20's that I actually bought myself real time in store (all # 1 versions, yes the rare # 1 also) , and some of the big ones also.
> Here's my kids a few years back reading them on the rare occasion I took them out of the dedicated storage briefcase. We also built some of the lego stuff, Death Star, etc.


Mike, I do have the comics as well but in my basement I will mostly be displaying toys from 77-85 that are still factory packaged. I also have some GI Joe, Indiana Jones, etc. My entire basement will basically be one giant Man-Child cave..very thankful my wife lets me do this stuff. She is well aware of the value of the vintage line though so that helps me out. She knows when I croak that she and my daughters will inherit a nice little nest egg.. LOL


----------



## ellisr63

Here is mine... Just a few more panels to complete, finish masking the lower screen/stage, and the main HT room is complete (few panels in the hallway also).












Hopefully I will find the time soon to complete the last bits.


----------



## 24Changer

98% complete, a few minor thing left to do. You can check the tread of the Creekside Stone Cinema via the signature at the bottom


----------



## rboster

IonC said:


> Hi All. This is my first ever media room build.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking at my humble attempt at a media room.


Love the room. May I ask what color/paint you used on the walls?

Thanks
Ron


----------



## IonC

rboster said:


> Love the room. May I ask what color/paint you used on the walls?
> 
> Thanks
> Ron


Ron, the large portion of walls are this:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/BEHR-Pre...erior-Exterior-Paint-Sample-760F-6U/202182602


----------



## Clarence

I originally planned for a bar in the back, but I did all of the construction in 2 weeks for the Super Bowl and ran out of time. So I ordered a couple of pub tables. We have a bar outside the HT, so that's probably sufficient.




























I kept it simple (and budget friendly), but added some basics...
* OSB + 5/8" heavy drywall + GreenGlue/QuietGluePro
* backer boxes for in-ceiling surrounds
* "Minimalist" AT screen
* recessed equipment rack
* Linacoustic GoM panels and behind screen
* JVC DLA-RS56 (loved the Reelwood 3D demo bluray)
* bass traps and THTLP are next


----------



## ejhuzy

Clarence said:


> I originally planned for a bar in the back, but I did all of the construction in 2 weeks for the Super Bowl and ran out of time. So I ordered a couple of pub tables. We have a bar outside the HT, so that's probably sufficient.
> 
> I kept it simple (and budget friendly), but added some basics...
> * OSB + 5/8" heavy drywall + GreenGlue/QuietGluePro
> * backer boxes for in-ceiling surrounds
> * "Minimalist" AT screen
> * recessed equipment rack
> * Linacoustic GoM panels and behind screen
> * JVC DLA-RS56 (loved the Reelwood 3D demo bluray)
> * bass traps and THTLP are next




Very nice! Welcome to the club. Now sit back and enjoy!


----------



## toofastgtp

What do you people do for a living to be able to build some of these rooms? Are the banks in your area that easy to hold up LOL


----------



## ellisr63

WOW, you got that done in 2 weeks! It took us 6 months to get it usable, and a year later we still are not 100% done.


----------



## JVoth

toofastgtp said:


> What do you people do for a living to be able to build some of these rooms? Are the banks in your area that easy to hold up LOL


I bought my left and right main speakers in 1999 and finished the 7 channel set in 2012. Started small and built from there. DIY speakers come in kits now and are incredibly easy to build also. If you're handy, you can build one of these rooms too. If you're not handy, you can learn. I could barely hold a tape measure. All the information you need is right here on this forum.


----------



## ellisr63

toofastgtp said:


> What do you people do for a living to be able to build some of these rooms? Are the banks in your area that easy to hold up LOL


I swapped, and bought used equipment as much as possible, I then took out some money from my retirement to complete the room... It was done by a friend and myself for considerably less than if i had hired a crew to come in and do the job. The advantage to doing it this way was the cost, but the disadvantage is it might have been nicer (depending on who was hired), and could have been done much quicker by hiring a crew.


----------



## doublewing11

ellisr63 said:


> I swapped, and bought used equipment as much as possible, I then took out some money from my retirement to complete the room... It was done by a friend and myself for considerably less than if i had hired a crew to come in and do the job. The advantage to doing it this way was the cost, but the disadvantage is it might have been nicer (depending on who was hired), and could have been done much quicker by hiring a crew.


Quicker may be.....................but I'm not so sure better. DIY is a better alternative for those of us with OCD!


----------



## wse

ifor said:


> one we did for a customer.


Magnificent! Oh my $$$$$$$$$


----------



## JVoth

Clarence said:


> I originally planned for a bar in the back, but I did all of the construction in 2 weeks for the Super Bowl and ran out of time. So I ordered a couple of pub tables. We have a bar outside the HT, so that's probably sufficient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept it simple (and budget friendly), but added some basics...
> * OSB + 5/8" heavy drywall + GreenGlue/QuietGluePro
> * backer boxes for in-ceiling surrounds
> * "Minimalist" AT screen
> * recessed equipment rack
> * Linacoustic GoM panels and behind screen
> * JVC DLA-RS56 (loved the Reelwood 3D demo bluray)
> * bass traps and THTLP are next


Clarence,
This is a great space you have. It's a great color scheme and even has a bathroom. Did you start a build thread?


----------



## Reefdvr27

JVoth said:


> I bought my left and right main speakers in 1999 and finished the 7 channel set in 2012. Started small and built from there. DIY speakers come in kits now and are incredibly easy to build also. If you're handy, you can build one of these rooms too. If you're not handy, you can learn. I could barely hold a tape measure. All the information you need is right here on this forum.


 I did most of my work myself and wish now I would have waited and hired the right people to do it right. I am actually so disappointed with my theater that I really don't even use it anymore. My problem was I was in such a hurry to get done. I would suggest to anybody planning a theater build that they should get "hurry" off the list. I think I am going to disassemble my theater and just wait till I can build what I wanted from the beginning. Unfortunately that will not be in this house.


----------



## Signs

I have to say the cinema rooms you guys have are amazing , well done all , i can't belive the size of some of them !


----------



## LGR1

*My humble theater*

This is my very humble theater. The space is very small. 16ft by 12ft converted frog. This is my first HT room. JVC 49u, Dragonfly 133 inch screen, Onkyo 9 series amp, samsung Bluray player, Home episode speakers 7.1, PS4, Xbox 360, Apple router, control 4 module. I am amazed by what I have seen in this forum. Will try to post better pictures at a later time.


----------



## LGR1

*More pics*

This forum has provided me with a lot of information and kept me from making a lot of mistakes. Thank you guys.


----------



## LGR1

*Images*

Images from the JVC are breath taking!


----------



## Clarence

JVoth said:


> Clarence,
> This is a great space you have. It's a great color scheme and even has a bathroom.


Thanks. The color scheme was based on the bar that I built last year, just outside the HT door...










Black is pretty easy to match and works well functionally in a HT. My wife was a little leery of all black, but she was the one who came up with the idea of the bead board for wainscoting and chair rail on the bottom half... it adds some subtle detail without being distracting.

When Curtis G offered up some unused GoM locally, it was almost the exact same blue as the rest of our basement, so it tied in nicely for the sound treatment panels.

I'd poured black concrete for the 10'x10' bartop. Same black bead board as the HT. The wine rack was my first project with a kreg jig... love it. And the TV in the middle of the wine rack is hooked up to the 2nd HDMI output of my onkyo receiver, so it shows whatever the projector is showing. That works out perfectly when we have lots of people over like the Super Bowl party.



JVoth said:


> Did you start a build thread?


Not much of a build thread since I cranked it out in two weeks and didn't take many pictures... more of a "_built_ thread":
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...larences-new-ht-built-2-weeks-super-bowl.html

I need to add the latest photos to that thread.


----------



## Scott 44

A complete DIY theater from a movie guy in Atlanta....all in price minus electronics and seats =$9,200


----------



## JVoth

Reefdvr27 said:


> I did most of my work myself and wish now I would have waited and hired the right people to do it right. I am actually so disappointed with my theater that I really don't even use it anymore. My problem was I was in such a hurry to get done. I would suggest to anybody planning a theater build that they should get "hurry" off the list. I think I am going to disassemble my theater and just wait till I can build what I wanted from the beginning. Unfortunately that will not be in this house.


Yours looks a hell of a lot better than my original. I documented it in my first post on my build thread as having a "white trash" decor. Great equipment, horrible and ugly room. You have great equipment, too, and the room isn't bad at all. I know exactly how you feel though. Your situation and mine was exactly the same. I had been on AVS drooling over these rooms for a while and it had gotten to the point where I rarely went in there because I became so disappointed with my half ass thrown together room. I didn't even have carpet.

When do you plan on moving?


----------



## Reefdvr27

JVoth said:


> Yours looks a hell of a lot better than my original. I documented it in my first post on my build thread as having a "white trash" decor. Great equipment, horrible and ugly room. You have great equipment, too, and the room isn't bad at all. I know exactly how you feel though. Your situation and mine was exactly the same. I had been on AVS drooling over these rooms for a while and it had gotten to the point where I rarely went in there because I became so disappointed with my half ass thrown together room. I didn't even have carpet.
> 
> When do you plan on moving?


 I am not so much disappointed with the the looks, but more so with not doing double drywall and working more on sound containment. I had a noise complaint and the police came knocking at my door one night. It was like the first real chance I had at sitting down and watching a big bass movie in my newly finished theater. (EOT). I was 10 minutes into the movie and the cops were knocking at my front door. The reason I did not focus more on sound containment was because I have ran multiple subs for years and "loud" and nobody ever said a peep. So I thought I was safe, but I guess moving over a couple of rooms had a pretty big effect on what my neighbors could actually hear. It is like having a 4 cylinder Mustang. I have really been that bummed out about it that I really don't even feel like using the room anymore. Just the way I feel. If I can not enjoy the room the way I want without people crying and calling the cops, what is the point?


----------



## Pain Infliction

Reefdvr27 said:


> I am not so much disappointed with the the looks, but more so with not doing double drywall and working more on sound containment. I had a noise complaint and the police came knocking at my door one night. It was like the first real chance I had at sitting down and watching a big bass movie in my newly finished theater. (EOT). I was 10 minutes into the movie and the cops were knocking at my front door. The reason I did not focus more on sound containment was because I have ran multiple subs for years and "loud" and nobody ever said a peep. So I thought I was safe, but I guess moving over a couple of rooms had a pretty big effect on what my neighbors could actually hear. It is like having a 4 cylinder Mustang. I have really been that bummed out about it that I really don't even feel like using the room anymore. Just the way I feel. If I can not enjoy the room the way I want without people crying and calling the cops, what is the point?





Your neighbors suck for that. I mean really....how loud can it possibly be outside? It also has to be above a certain spl and after certain times before the cops can do anything about it anyway. Believe me, I have looked into this.

Where are pics of you completed theater? I looked in your build thread and didn't really see. Maybe, I just missed it?

Edit: I went back and looked and found them. I was looking at the end of your thread and they were on another page. I have the 100 posts per page setup. They are also at the beginning. I'm an idiot.

Theater looks great and I bet it sounds great too! How are those HST's? I am a big fan of those.


----------



## smarcus3

Reefdvr27 said:


> I am not so much disappointed with the the looks, but more so with not doing double drywall and working more on sound containment. I had a noise complaint and the police came knocking at my door one night. It was like the first real chance I had at sitting down and watching a big bass movie in my newly finished theater. (EOT). I was 10 minutes into the movie and the cops were knocking at my front door. The reason I did not focus more on sound containment was because I have ran multiple subs for years and "loud" and nobody ever said a peep. So I thought I was safe, but I guess moving over a couple of rooms had a pretty big effect on what my neighbors could actually hear. It is like having a 4 cylinder Mustang. I have really been that bummed out about it that I really don't even feel like using the room anymore. Just the way I feel. If I can not enjoy the room the way I want without people crying and calling the cops, what is the point?


That sucks man. I have the same problem as I live in an apartment. I now have the sub cut by 6 dB to keep the police from coming again. Its just annoying they call the police instead of asking you to just turn it down. Plus I got mine in the middle of the day on the weekend. **shaking my head**


----------



## ellisr63

smarcus3 said:


> That sucks man. I have the same problem as I live in an apartment. I now have the sub cut by 6 dB to keep the police from coming again. Its just annoying they call the police instead of asking you to just turn it down. Plus I got mine in the middle of the day on the weekend. **shaking my head**


Start saving your money so you can buy or rent a house.


----------



## smarcus3

ellisr63 said:


> Start saving your money so you can buy or rent a house.


Just waiting for my lease to end in July. They didn't like the excuse that I was product testing for my job.


----------



## Reefdvr27

Pain Infliction said:


> Your neighbors suck for that. I mean really....how loud can it possibly be outside? It also has to be above a certain spl and after certain times before the cops can do anything about it anyway. Believe me, I have looked into this.
> 
> Where are pics of you completed theater? I looked in your build thread and didn't really see. Maybe, I just missed it?
> 
> Edit: I went back and looked and found them. I was looking at the end of your thread and they were on another page. I have the 100 posts per page setup. They are also at the beginning. I'm an idiot.
> 
> Theater looks great and I bet it sounds great too! How are those HST's? I am a big fan of those.


Yeah, they do suck. I hate this neighborhood. I don't talk to any of them and I don't even wave anymore. I think they all think they are better than everybody else because they are rich. I have walked my property during the day with the system running at reference and I could barley hear it. I think it is at night when it is super quiet where the problem lies. These homes are not close together, but again I think at night even the homes that are further away can hear it just due to how quiet it is. I am just going to have to wait and just keep it cool here till I sell this place and get out of here. The HST's are incredible, but unfortunately they are disconnected at the present time as I am just running the 215's full range. I have thought of selling them and it sucks because I don't want to sell them. I don't know what to do. Here are a couple of pics of them. They are HUGE





















smarcus3 said:


> That sucks man. I have the same problem as I live in an apartment. I now have the sub cut by 6 dB to keep the police from coming again. Its just annoying they call the police instead of asking you to just turn it down. Plus I got mine in the middle of the day on the weekend. **shaking my head**


Sorry to hear you have the same problem. I agree, I would have had more respect if the people would have just came and talked to me. There is a new young couple that bought the house across the way and I think they are the culprits. They have never waved or even tried to talk to me and as far as I know, they are the same with others. I want to know if the noise is bothering people as that is not my goal. I have respect for people and I would be upset if I knew I was bothering them with unwanted noise. But If that is the way they want to handle things, I can play the same game. I have been just watching movies I want to play loud during the day or early on weekends, but I prefer to watch movies at night when it is time to relax.


----------



## smarcus3

Reefdvr27 said:


> Yeah, they do suck. I hate this neighborhood. I don't talk to any of them and I don't even wave anymore. I think they all think they are better than everybody else because they are rich. I have walked my property during the day with the system running at reference and I could barley hear it. I think it is at night when it is super quiet where the problem lies. These homes are not close together, but again I think at night even the homes that are further away can hear it just due to how quiet it is. I am just going to have to wait and just keep it cool here till I sell this place and get out of here. The HST's are incredible, but unfortunately they are disconnected at the present time as I am just running the 215's full range. I have thought of selling them and it sucks because I don't want to sell them. I don't know what to do. Here are a couple of pics of them. They are HUGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you have the same problem. I agree, I would have had more respect if the people would have just came and talked to me. There is a new young couple that bought the house across the way and I think they are the culprits. They have never waved or even tried to talk to me and as far as I know, they are the same with others. I want to know if the noise is bothering people as that is not my goal. I have respect for people and I would be upset if I knew I was bothering them with unwanted noise. But If that is the way they want to handle things, I can play the same game. I have been just watching movies I want to play loud during the day or early on weekends, but I prefer to watch movies at night when it is time to relax.


Didn't realize you got a complaint when you were in a house. That's nuts. There is no way they could hear it inside their house. I can understand they may be able to hear some rumbling outside but who cares. Def annoying.


----------



## ellisr63

smarcus3 said:


> Didn't realize you got a complaint when you were in a house. That's nuts. There is no way they could hear it inside their house. I can understand they may be able to hear some rumbling outside but who cares. Def annoying.


I wonder if it is subsonics that are rattling their dishes... If so not much you can do other than either turning it down or cutting off the ultra low bass. I know Denon has a setting that stops the ultra low frequencies from going through the wall.


----------



## Metric

IonC said:


> Hi All. This is my first ever media room build. I used multiple resources and don't even come close to pretend I did much right. #1 I am an IT security engineer with no background in construction. #2 I didn't have to go to the hospital AT ALL during the build. #3 I did 98% of it myself with NO HELP. The only thing anyone else did was hang/finish the drywall and put in carpet. #4 I enjoy what I made, at the end of the day, that is what it is all about. Total cost of the room is about $9000=$9500.
> 
> If I can do it, ANYONE can!! Threw in some photo's of my vintage Star Wars collection as well for you geeks out there. Basement remodel will feature some of that...
> 
> Some background on the room, I unfortunately had limited space to work with in the particular area, it is about 13.5 x 18. No perfectly ideal but it seems to be fine. I am a minimalist so I tried to do a tasteful room. Behind the drywall, the entire room is done in Roxul Safe'N Sound. Two layers of drywall on ceiling. So that was my sound proofing and the results really aren't bad. Above is the kitchen and with the volume cranked you can't hear much at all. Most of the sound reverberates out the back of the theater and up the stairs when the door is open in the back of the room. You can hear nothing on the top floor of my house and that was really my main goal. Be able to blast it even if my wife and kid are asleep upstairs. No problems there.
> The front stage was the hardest thing for me. An IT guy doing that curved wood stage was kind of a joke. Props to all wood workers out there. LOL
> 
> For the stage, I did use sand and for the riser in the back, I filled it with Safe N Sound as well. So you can see, I at LEAST tried to do some things right with the help of this forum and other reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added some photos with various scene settings of the Lutron Spacer System..
> 
> Thanks for looking at my humble attempt at a media room.


What are those chairs? and where did you get the 3d glasses rack?

It takes me back to being about 6 seeing those star wars figures...


----------



## IonC

Metric said:


> What are those chairs? and where did you get the 3d glasses rack?
> 
> It takes me back to being about 6 seeing those star wars figures...


The seats are Seatcrafts. The glasses rack I found on E-bay, it turned out really nice IMO, I Like have them available just to grab when you need them.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

IonC said:


> The seats are Seatcrafts. The glasses rack I found on E-bay, it turned out really nice IMO, I Like have them available just to grab when you need them.


how low are your soffits? I am in a very similar situation right now...to have matching sofits i would have that very narrow notch down the center of the room...do you have pics of building it?

thanks!


----------



## ChldsPlay

Metric said:


> What are those chairs? and where did you get the 3d glasses rack?
> 
> It takes me back to being about 6 seeing those star wars figures...


I found what looks like a nearly identical rack on Etsy. The main difference I see is that there are 7 shelves instead of 6.


----------



## ellisr63

IonC said:


> The seats are Seatcrafts. The glasses rack I found on E-bay, it turned out really nice IMO, I Like have them available just to grab when you need them.


Do you have a link to who you got the glasses rack from?


----------



## ellisr63

ChldsPlay said:


> I found what looks like a nearly identical rack on Etsy. The main difference I see is that there are 7 shelves instead of 6.


Could it be this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Eyeglass-Su...5&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=141590891616&rt=nc


----------



## ChldsPlay

ellisr63 said:


> Could it be this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Eyeglass-Su...5&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=141590891616&rt=nc


No, that is different. The word Etsy is a link in my other post.


----------



## ellisr63

ChldsPlay said:


> No, that is different. The word Etsy is a link in my other post.


I know that Etsy is not ebay, but I was asking if the one I linked was the one in the pictures.


----------



## ChldsPlay

It's not.


----------



## IonC

ellisr63 said:


> Could it be this one? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Eyeglass-Su...5&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=141590891616&rt=nc


Send me your email via PM, stupid board won't let me send a PM yet.


----------



## IonC

Brian Fineberg said:


> how low are your soffits? I am in a very similar situation right now...to have matching sofits i would have that very narrow notch down the center of the room...do you have pics of building it?
> 
> thanks!


The sofits are 10". I didn't want just one soffit running in the theater so I built the parameter around to make it match. I am OCD. It's not ideal but it is OK and no one knows the wiser when they come in the room....


----------



## IonC

ChldsPlay said:


> I found what looks like a nearly identical rack on Etsy. The main difference I see is that there are 7 shelves instead of 6.


Same people, they just customized mine to remove a shelf and widen the shelves to fit my 3D glasses exactly.


----------



## iamjason

LGR1 said:


> This forum has provided me with a lot of information and kept me from making a lot of mistakes. Thank you guys.



i like the couch - where did you buy it - it would save me some space -


----------



## Brian Fineberg

IonC said:


> The sofits are 10". I didn't want just one soffit running in the theater so I built the parameter around to make it match. I am OCD. It's not ideal but it is OK and no one knows the wiser when they come in the room....


I REALLY want matching soffits but my father in law and wife wont allow it...haha hope it doesnt look weird with only one

yours looks great btw..


----------



## LGR1

iamjason said:


> i like the couch - where did you buy it - it would save me some space -


Hey I amjason! I brought the couch from Ashley Furniture for 728$. It has storage in the chaise part and it has headrests that flip up. I thought I had made a mistake by building the second riser with a lot of space....so the pit group is 6 feet away from a 133" screen. It works for me great, the kids love it being that close.... no screen door and you can't see the pixels! Talking about totally immersive! My second row is at 12' with the projector mounted at 16'. Yesterday I got my 3d emitter in and watched Tron with the samsung 5100's that came with my tv. I thought it was going to be a bust but the 3d worked good with the image being a little dark. Me and my son watched Star Wars 5 and 6 today, and it was incredible!

How this forum helped me...
1) JVC 49u
2) Black room
3) Wiring
4) Soffit construction
5) Onkyo 928
6) Screen
7) Riser calculations
8) Throw distance..

I need help with acoustical panels and my journey should be complete!


----------



## Pain Infliction

Reefdvr27 said:


> Yeah, they do suck. I hate this neighborhood. I don't talk to any of them and I don't even wave anymore. I think they all think they are better than everybody else because they are rich. I have walked my property during the day with the system running at reference and I could barley hear it. I think it is at night when it is super quiet where the problem lies. These homes are not close together, but again I think at night even the homes that are further away can hear it just due to how quiet it is. I am just going to have to wait and just keep it cool here till I sell this place and get out of here. The HST's are incredible, but unfortunately they are disconnected at the present time as I am just running the 215's full range. I have thought of selling them and it sucks because I don't want to sell them. I don't know what to do. Here are a couple of pics of them. They are HUGE


How many HST's do you have?


----------



## JMEANS

Noticed this pic posted top of page 40, but no reference to the builder or thread, anyone know who's it is? Would like to learn more, Thx Jim


----------



## sigma722

JMEANS said:


> Noticed this pic posted top of page 40, but no reference to the builder or thread, anyone know who's it is? Would like to learn more, Thx Jim





Clarence said:


> Thanks. The color scheme was based on the bar that I built last year, just outside the HT door...


It looks like it came from Clarence's theater to me.

Edit: here is his theater build:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...arence-s-new-ht-built-2-weeks-super-bowl.html

I don't think he has a Bar build theater..


----------



## Reefdvr27

LGR1 said:


> This forum has provided me with a lot of information and kept me from making a lot of mistakes. Thank you guys.


 Room looks great, but I am curious how the center channel sounds that high over the screen. Seems a bit high. What are your thoughts?


----------



## JMEANS

sigma722 said:


> It looks like it came from Clarence's theater to me.
> 
> Edit: here is his theater build:
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...arence-s-new-ht-built-2-weeks-super-bowl.html
> 
> I don't think he has a Bar build theater..


I did check Clarence but no bar build in his thread, interested in this bar build more so than anything, but thanks Jim


----------



## Clarence

JMEANS said:


> I did check Clarence but no bar build in his thread, interested in this bar build more so than anything, but thanks Jim


I don't have a build thread on the bar, but I added some notes to the Super Bowl HT build thread in my signature so we don't clutter up this thread.


----------



## Craig Peer

Here is my theater, pretty much finished for now - 










































Current equipment - 




Stewart Luxus Model A ElectriScreen, StudioTek 130 G3 material – 50.2 x118 x 128.2 diagonal 


Stewart Luxus Model A ElectriScreen, Neve 1.1 material – 59.5 x 106 x122 diagonal
Sim2 Lumis Host projector
Sony VW600ES projector 
Denon AVR 4520ci
Emotiva XPA 200 amp – 150 watts x 2 channels
OPPO BD103 Blu Ray player
Toshiba HD A2 HD-DVD player
11.3 Speaker System - Martin Logan Motion 40’s ( 2 ), Motion SLM XL center speaker, Motion FXsurrounds ( 4 ), Motion LX16 wide channel speakers ( 2 ) , Motion 4 height channel speakers ( 2) .
SVS 20 – 39 PCI cylindersubwoofer, SVS PC 12 Plus cylinder subwoofer , SVS SB1000 subwoofer
PFP M1500 – UPS uninterruptible power supply
Seating width – 14’ ( La - Z - Boy sectional sofa ).
Theater 23’ wide x 17’ 6” ( minus 3’ 3” projector room ) x 11’ tall. 
14’ lens to screen. 11’ 6” eye to screen distance.
388 square feet ( excluding projector closet ), 3547 cubic feet 
And of course, all your favorite movies on Blu Ray and HD DVD ( just a few left - mostly Blu rays now ) -


----------



## LGR1

Reefdvr27 said:


> Room looks great, but I am curious how the center channel sounds that high over the screen. Seems a bit high. What are your thoughts?


Hey Reefdiver! Actually it is angled down into the viewing area behind the screen. I am running a 7.1 system and it sounds incredible!. When I crank it up to thx reference levels like on "Avatar" it is a great experience. I have the Onkyo 929 and Home episode 700 series speakers/subwoofer. I need some acoustic treatments to finish the room. I am pretty happy with the results of my first theater! Went with the non glare black paint and the viewing of movies is......well incredible.


----------



## IanR

I just discovered this thread and have enjoyed it very much .. lots of inspiration here ... wish I'd found it before I started. I just finished mine last month after about a 7 mo build in my basement. It was a low budget DIY build and I hesitate somewhat to call it a 'home theater' since I use it more for TV/video than movies so far but it has a number of home theater elements combined with informal media rooms. It's approx 12' x 13' at one end of an approx 12' x 37' multipurpose room with approx 7.5' ceiling height and although I demo'd the existing ceiling before starting, I had to integrate the new ceiling design into the existing room. I did the whole project myself including the 105" wide screen which is MDF with the RS-MM-LL V2 custom mix. The wall panels were inspired by GPowers and are GOM wrapped OC703. Because it was an existing drywalled space, I didn't get into serious sound deadening but put in 2 layers of 3.5" Roxul into the ceiling and valences plus towers of triangular Roxul in the rears of the front speaker enclosures to act as base traps. Also filled the space under the cabinets with sand. Overall, I find the sound to be better than I was expecting for my modest speaker setup. Would like to upgrade to Atmos next year and the rears of my 7.1 setup are already in the ceiling so will probably add two ceiling fronts and run as 5.1.4. I think I'll also go back and re-do the screen to something closer to 115-20 .. I know the Sony HW40ES can handle it with a projection distance of about 160" and main seating at 120".
Other budget A/V equipment - Receiver: Yamaha - HTR6090 Speakers: Andrew Jones Pioneer LCR SP-FS52 & C22s Sides: JBL floorstanding CST55 Rears: Paradigm OM-110s ceiling Sub: single Klipsch KSW10 Sources: Motorolla 3416 PVR; LG BD550 Blu-ray; Apple TV; Popcorn Hour streaming from Seagate NAS Lighting: Insteon-controlled center LEDs and quartz valence pots; also dimmable, color selectable LED strips in valence


















Sorry .. I was too busy building to take pictures or start a build thread but I did post more details here: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/15-general-home-theater-media-game-rooms/1895713-ian-s-media-room.html


----------



## Brian Fineberg

absoultly gorgeous!!


----------



## Doradoguy

Pretty cool it's multi functional. Nice job.


----------



## rboster

Ian: That's an AWESOME room. Exactly what I'll be going for down the road. You should be very proud of that room (well done)

Ron


----------



## IanR

Tks very much guys for the kind comments. It's comfortable but certainly not in the same league as some of the ones in this thread .. but from experience, it can sometimes be tough to find examples of low budget ones which is partly why I posted. 

From a size and style perspective, I think my space is more like snowkarver or fresman .. not the traditional HT style with a stage; curtains; fancy chairs; a riser; a star ceiling; etc. Not saying that there's anything wrong with those features .. just that I couldn't get it past the WAF. The love seat on the left is left over from the previous setup which was diagonal across the room. I'm thinking that it the room gets enough use, I might move it behind the other one and build a platform.

Speaking of ceiling, I had to match ceiling tiles and height with the rest of the room but I didn't have enough and they're no longer sold so I created the funny 'floating piece' in the center where I put some add'l downlights .. just in case someone wonders what the heck that thing is.

...Ian


----------



## Romans828

IanR said:


> I just discovered this thread and have enjoyed it very much .. lots of inspiration here ... wish I'd found it before I started. I just finished mine last month after about a 7 mo build in my basement. It was a low budget DIY build and I hesitate somewhat to call it a 'home theater' since I use it more for TV/video than movies so far but it has a number of home theater elements combined with informal media rooms. It's approx 12' x 13' at one end of an approx 12' x 37' multipurpose room with approx 7.5' ceiling height and although I demo'd the existing ceiling before starting, I had to integrate the new ceiling design into the existing room. I did the whole project myself including the 105" wide screen which is MDF with the RS-MM-LL V2 custom mix. The wall panels were inspired by GPowers and are GOM wrapped OC703. Because it was an existing drywalled space, I didn't get into serious sound deadening but put in 2 layers of 3.5" Roxul into the ceiling and valences plus towers of triangular Roxul in the rears of the front speaker enclosures to act as base traps. Also filled the space under the cabinets with sand. Overall, I find the sound to be better than I was expecting for my modest speaker setup. Would like to upgrade to Atmos next year and the rears of my 7.1 setup are already in the ceiling so will probably add two ceiling fronts and run as 5.1.4. I think I'll also go back and re-do the screen to something closer to 115-20 .. I know the Sony HW40ES can handle it with a projection distance of about 160" and main seating at 120".
> Other budget A/V equipment - Receiver: Yamaha - HTR6090 Speakers: Andrew Jones Pioneer LCR SP-FS52 & C22s Sides: JBL floorstanding CST55 Rears: Paradigm OM-110s ceiling Sub: single Klipsch KSW10 Sources: Motorolla 3416 PVR; LG BD550 Blu-ray; Apple TV; Popcorn Hour streaming from Seagate NAS Lighting: Insteon-controlled center LEDs and quartz valence pots; also dimmable, color selectable LED strips in valence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry .. I was too busy building to take pictures or start a build thread but I did post more details here: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/15-general-home-theater-media-game-rooms/1895713-ian-s-media-room.html


Looks great!


----------



## Craig Peer

IanR said:


> Tks very much guys for the kind comments. It's comfortable but certainly not in the same league as some of the ones in this thread .. but from experience, it can sometimes be tough to find examples of low budget ones which is partly why I posted.
> 
> *From a size and style perspective, I think my space is more like snowkarver or fresman .. not the traditional HT style with a stage; curtains; fancy chairs; a riser; a star ceiling; etc*. Not saying that there's anything wrong with those features .. just that I couldn't get it past the WAF. The love seat on the left is left over from the previous setup which was diagonal across the room. I'm thinking that it the room gets enough use, I might move it behind the other one and build a platform.
> 
> Speaking of ceiling, I had to match ceiling tiles and height with the rest of the room but I didn't have enough and they're no longer sold so I created the funny 'floating piece' in the center where I put some add'l downlights .. just in case someone wonders what the heck that thing is.
> 
> ...Ian



My theater doesn't have those either, but frankly I was more interested in putting the money those would have cost into a better projector.


----------



## rms8

IanR said:


> ...not the traditional HT style with a stage; curtains; fancy chairs; a riser; a star ceiling; etc. Not saying that there's anything wrong with those features...



Same here.

The whole stage thing just doesn't work with how our family uses the room.

Your room looks absolutely stunning. Very tranquil. The decorations all give a harmonious vibe. Great work!!


----------



## sinisanav

*Tale of two theaters*

Hello to all HT afficionados,this place helped me a lot years ago when I started the quest for building a home theater, so finally, after 7 years of laziness I finally got to organize some pictures of our first attempt at a home theater. HT was focal point of the big basement space that was about 25ft wide and from 27-32 ft deep, but uneven dimensions including the "play area" for kids. You will see that surround speakers were far from ideal position, given constraints of the space and Auddysey did the best it could. This HT was of the "unfinished" as I never got to purchasing and setting up any kind of acoustical treatments. The ceiling was heavily soundproofed with double helping of Roxul and 5/8 drywall, doing really good job of insulation. All of the equipment was in the space understairs and controlled by Harmony One. Lighting was done with Lutron Radio Ra, 4 different scenes. Screen was Carada 120 inch 2.35:1 Classic Cinema White. Projector was Panasonic PT-2000AE ( which succumbed to surge spike 8 months ago...), with Panamorph wide lens on a track. Speakers Def Tech BP7001 SC towers with built in 1500W subs ( decided to go without the separate sub, initially was thinking of Trinity or SVS), CLR 3000 Def Tech center and 4 BPVX/P surrounds ( all with built in powered subs), so full range all around. That was powered with Sunfire Grand Cinema 5.1 amplifier and two Outlaws fr back surrounds, going through Onkyo PR-SC885 preamp. At that time had Oppo BD-95 DVD player and used good old PS3 for Blu-ray. Escient Fireball MX-100 with Sony 400 DVD/SACD changer associated with it for my DVD and SACD collection. Xbox 360 and Wii for playtime. All that connected to Panamax MX-400 power conditioner.
Now, all that was enjoyed for 7 years until we moved 8 months ago. So, that is why this is tale of TWO theaters.Luckily the new house had an unfinished 14x16 ft room in basement that was waiting to be made into our second HT . I am at the finishing phases of setting it up and will have GIK acoustical panels placed within next 2 weeks and then I will post pics of the new space, with list of the few updates as far as components go.


----------



## JSKMDWK

sinisanav said:


> Hello to all HT afficionados,this place helped me a lot years ago when I started the quest for building a home theater, so finally, after 7 years of laziness I finally got to organize some pictures of our first attempt at a home theater. HT was focal point of the big basement space that was about 25ft wide and from 27-32 ft deep, but uneven dimensions including the "play area" for kids. You will see that surround speakers were far from ideal position, given constraints of the space and Auddysey did the best it could. This HT was of the "unfinished" as I never got to purchasing and setting up any kind of acoustical treatments. The ceiling was heavily soundproofed with double helping of Roxul and 5/8 drywall, doing really good job of insulation. All of the equipment was in the space understairs and controlled by Harmony One. Lighting was done with Lutron Radio Ra, 4 different scenes. Screen was Carada 120 inch 2.35:1 Classic Cinema White. Projector was Panasonic PT-2000AE ( which succumbed to surge spike 8 months ago...), with Panamorph wide lens on a track. Speakers Def Tech BP7001 SC towers with built in 1500W subs ( decided to go without the separate sub, initially was thinking of Trinity or SVS), CLR 3000 Def Tech center and 4 BPVX/P surrounds ( all with built in powered subs), so full range all around. That was powered with Sunfire Grand Cinema 5.1 amplifier and two Outlaws fr back surrounds, going through Onkyo PR-SC885 preamp. At that time had Oppo BD-95 DVD player and used good old PS3 for Blu-ray. Escient Fireball MX-100 with Sony 400 DVD/SACD changer associated with it for my DVD and SACD collection. Xbox 360 and Wii for playtime. All that connected to Panamax MX-400 power conditioner.
> Now, all that was enjoyed for 7 years until we moved 8 months ago. So, that is why this is tale of TWO theaters.Luckily the new house had an unfinished 14x16 ft room in basement that was waiting to be made into our second HT . I am at the finishing phases of setting it up and will have GIK acoustical panels placed within next 2 weeks and then I will post pics of the new space, with list of the few updates as far as components go.


Nice first space. I will be going through the same thing myself soon hopefully. In the process of selling current home (the theater helped with that significantly) and looking for our next home theater/house.


----------



## sinisanav

JSKMDWK said:


> Nice first space. I will be going through the same thing myself soon hopefully. In the process of selling current home (the theater helped with that significantly) and looking for our next home theater/house.


One thing I can tell you is to look for houses with an unfinished room of reasonable size


----------



## rms8

*DIY Rustic ConcreteBunker Build Finished*

Here are a few pics of my completed build. You can see a ton more in my build thread (link in sig below).


----------



## dlbeck

Cool pics!! That stoned entry way are the steps heading into the theater? Can't really tell. Looks great!!


----------



## rms8

dlbeck said:


> Cool pics!! That stoned entry way are the steps heading into the theater? Can't really tell. Looks great!!



THANKS!

There are two steps which lead into a foyer type area which is where the door to the HT is. There are more pics in the build thread which would probably give a better idea of what it looks like.
The HT is 2 feet deeper than the rest of the basement since it is under a garage.


----------



## murlidher

It feels awesome to see some of the HT builds here. Even if people like me can't afford to have such design, nevertheless it's still feels so great to see them... keep them coming ...


----------



## ellisr63

murlidher said:


> It feels awesome to see some of the HT builds here. Even if people like me can't afford to have such design, nevertheless it's still feels so great to see them... keep them coming ...


It is not as expensive as you may think... Depending on how handy you are and to what level of a HT you want. Buying used equipment, and doing most of the work yourself can allow you to build a dream setup without breaking the bank.


----------



## rms8

ellisr63 said:


> It is not as expensive as you may think... Depending on how handy you are and to what level of a HT you want. Buying used equipment, and doing most of the work yourself can allow you to build a dream setup without breaking the bank.


If I told a contractor what I had in mind for my home theater and let them do it all, I can honestly say my room would have easily cost 6 figures. Doing it myself the room ended up a fraction of that. Plus, when doing it yourself, if there are any "shortcuts" made, YOU know where/what they are. If a contractor makes them, you'll have no idea.....but still get stuck with the bill as if they hadn't.


----------



## jjcook

rms8 said:


> Here are a few pics of my completed build. You can see a ton more in my build thread (link in sig below).


Great job! A very unique and classy style.


----------



## rms8

jjcook said:


> Great job! A very unique and classy style.


Thanks


----------



## ChadA

Below are pics of the theater in our old house. We completed it in 2007 and moved a few months ago. Other than hanging the drywall and laying the carpet, it was completely DIY. We left all of the equipment in place so that we could start with a blank slate at the new house.

The screen is a Severtson 119" 16:9 screen paired with a Sony VW-Pro1 projector.









The seats are all reclining pieces from Lazyboy. "Back in the day," there weren't a lot of affordable theater seating options.


----------



## IanR

^^ Chad .. very nice! What kind of ceiling is that? It doesn't look like the usual 'star-y' scenes.


----------



## ChadA

IanR said:


> ^^ Chad .. very nice! What kind of ceiling is that? It doesn't look like the usual 'star-y' scenes.


Thanks! The ceiling was just" a mural painted by a very talented muralist.  She didn't use any luminescent paint, but the ceiling looked really great in the dark with the rope lighting on.


----------



## rboster

ChadA said:


> Below are pics of the theater in our old house. We completed it in 2007 and moved a few months ago. Other than hanging the drywall and laying the carpet, it was completely DIY. We left all of the equipment in place so that we could start with a blank slate at the new house.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The screen is a Severtson 119" 16:9 screen paired with a Sony VW-Pro1 projector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seats are all reclining pieces from Lazyboy. "Back in the day," there weren't a lot of affordable theater seating options.


WOW-that is pretty impressive. May I ask about your film reel tables...if you made them, what stand/base did you use below the reel? I am looking to update mine and which from the floor lamp I re-purposed for the base.


----------



## PS3forlife

pictures of my new polks with my nxg


----------



## billwil

ChadA said:


> Below are pics of the theater in our old house. We completed it in 2007 and moved a few months ago. Other than hanging the drywall and laying the carpet, it was completely DIY. We left all of the equipment in place so that we could start with a blank slate at the new house.
> 
> The screen is a Severtson 119" 16:9 screen paired with a Sony VW-Pro1 projector.


Great job on that theater. I think it's just missing one thing, though; it needs more cowbell. Oh...wait. There it is. 

Looking forward to seeing the new one. When do you start?


----------



## PS3forlife

Here's the video capture I have been trying to post. Recorded with my LG g3 in uhd.


----------



## ChadA

rboster said:


> WOW-that is pretty impressive. May I ask about your film reel tables...if you made them, what stand/base did you use below the reel? I am looking to update mine and which from the floor lamp I re-purposed for the base.


Thanks! I used precut pine circles from Home Depot along with 3 dowel rods. They were pretty sturdy but allowed a bit of rotational movement.


----------



## ChadA

billwil said:


> Great job on that theater. I think it's just missing one thing, though; it needs more cowbell. Oh...wait. There it is.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the new one. When do you start?


My cowbell is one of the only things I brought from the old place!  

I'm about 2/3 through with the new theater - follow along in the build thread in my sig. Going for a different feel and a bit more multipurpose this time.


----------



## sinisanav

*Tale of the two theaters II*

So, our new HT in our new house is done, well 99% done... you will find more about first theater at a post #1216 above. New space is much smaller, 13 ft wide, 15 ft long, but completely dedicated and soundproofed. We enjoyed the color scheme and carpet as well as furniture in our original theater, so we kept the aesthetics the same. 
7 years have passed and some equipment needed updating. 
Epson 5030UB ( 3D Avatar is marvelous on it) is projecting onto 106" Carada Criterion Classic Cinema 16:9 screen, flanked by BP-7001SC towers, dialogue comes from CLR 3000 and surround effects provided by four BPVX/P, so Def Tech all over. Dual SVS SB-2000 subs provide the low down punch. Lighting in the room is Lutron RadioRa2 and the whole setup is controlled by Roomie remote installed on all of our iPhones and iPads. First reflections handled by GIK 242 acoustic panels and 244 Bass trap on the back wall. 
Electronics are set on Strong 72U rack under the stairs. Oppo BDP-103 delivers blu-ray,Super Joey DVR from Dish, Apple TV for streaming,Mac Mini as a server, XboxOne and Xbox 360 for fun, Escient media server MX-111 connected to Sony DVP CX 777 ES 400 DVD/SACD changer, everything wired with Araknis 16 port gigabit switcher to internet. Anti-Mode 8033 S-II is used for subwoofer eq. Onkyo PR-SC 885 pre-amp is pushing signal to Sunfire Grand Cinema 5 amplifier ( 5x200W/ch) and two Outlaw 2200 mono blocks (for back surrounds). Power is split on two separate circuits ( for components and speakers/projector), components are protected and conditioned by Panamax EX-5400 and Wat-box.


----------



## johnnygrandis

My little home theater 




























The server is built in the fixed case


















My old subwoofer setup


----------



## Doradoguy

WOW


----------



## Ste-lar7

newerakb said:


> To those of you with all individual seating in your theaters...
> 
> don't you ever want to just lay down while watching a movie? Kick back on a couch? Maybe sit close to the wife? I know 'real' theaters don't have couches, but isn't a home theater an opportunity to improve on that?
> 
> My theater is just a projector and a sectional and some low tier sony surrounds, but I don't think I could manage if the sectional didn't have the dual seat in the middle.


My new theater is having a couch in one row and recliners in the other. I am with you on wanting to stretch out from time to time.


----------



## Fresman

smuggymba said:


> What's the paint color of your room Fresman?



It's a Valspar color, (Lowes) Mark Twain House Ombra Gray (4004-2A).


----------



## Fresman

nmcbad03 said:


> Nice room. What did you use for the low profile component center below the screen? I've been looking for something like that and even contemplating building one myself.



X2 - http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20218442/


X4 - http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/00278026/


X5 - http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80211923/


----------



## trauma

hi guys i made a video of my theatre check it out here is the youtube link


----------



## Brian Fineberg

a few paint blemishes I noticed from the flash of the camera need to be touched up...and in a month or so will be adding trim to the columns...but I can safely say its complete


----------



## cesar123

Wow, that looks awesome, Brian! Great job


----------



## cesar123

...


----------



## Brian Fineberg

cesar123 said:


> Wow, that looks awesome, Brian! Great job


Thank you


----------



## ellisr63

Brian Fineberg said:


> a few paint blemishes I noticed from the flash of the camera need to be touched up...and in a month or so will be adding trim to the columns...but I can safely say its complete


Now that's the way i like my theaters... Wall to wall screen!


----------



## gbadaut

It makes me want to watch a movie.


----------



## nmcbad03

Great looking room!! What type of stone wall panels did you use? I have a space about 13 feet wide on the wall with my dry bar that I would like to do something like this. Also about how much were they? (if you don't mind me asking)



rms8 said:


> Here are a few pics of my completed build. You can see a ton more in my build thread (link in sig below).


----------



## rms8

nmcbad03 said:


> Great looking room!! What type of stone wall panels did you use? I have a space about 13 feet wide on the wall with my dry bar that I would like to do something like this. Also about how much were they? (if you don't mind me asking)



Details, links and more in the post located here:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...18-ibsubs-28-8kw-finished-2.html#post28948962

Thanks for the props too!


----------



## Brian Fineberg

ellisr63 said:


> Now that's the way i like my theaters... Wall to wall screen!


 nothing like 5" from screen to wall on each side haha 


gbadaut said:


> It makes me want to watch a movie.


Me too! Haha


----------



## zuluwalker

Revel Performa3
F-208 Front L/R
C-208 Center
F-206 Wides L/R
M-105 Heights L/R
S-206 Surround L/R
S-206 Surround Back L/R

Paradigm 
Reference Studio Sub15's


----------



## Doradoguy

Zulu, that place must sound amazing.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Doradoguy said:


> Zulu, that place must sound amazing.


I WAS THINKING the exact same thing! looks like a sound Mecca!!


----------



## Yukichon

So, not officially finished as I am still waiting for my 4 matching orange surround boxes to go up, but here is a look at what it looks like now



Equipment List:

Front, Centre, Left - SEOS 1099's
Surrounds, Rear Surrounds - JBL ES10's (will be SEOS Volt 10's)
Subs - Dual Dayton Audio 18" Reference Series
Screen - Flacon AT 130" 2:35-1
Projector - JVC RS4910
Receiver - Pioneer SC-1523K
Sub Power - Behringer iNuke 6000DSP
Blu Ray - Sony BDPS6200
DirecTV Genie


----------



## Pain Infliction

Looks great! What speakers do you have behind the screen? Those subs are Dayton?


----------



## Yukichon

Pain Infliction said:


> Looks great! What speakers do you have behind the screen? Those subs are Dayton?


Just included full equipment list


----------



## Pain Infliction

Nice! I bet it sounds great.


----------



## Noman74656

Yukichon said:


> Equipment List:
> 
> Front, Centre, Left - SEOS 1099's
> Surrounds, Rear Surrounds - JBL ES10's (will be SEOS Volt 10's)


Props on the 1099s! I am very much looking forward to finishing mine up in the near future.


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

Here's my completed theater (I did all the work except for the carpet). Build thread (if you're interested) is in my signature.

It is a 7.2.4 (Atmos) theater.

Before:



















After:


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

Here's my completed theater (I did all the work except for the carpet). Build thread (if you're interested) is in my signature.

It is a 7.2.4 (Atmos) theater with a 130" wide 2.35 Falcon 4k AT screen.

Before:



















After:


----------



## wse

Brian Fineberg said:


> ........I can safely say its complete


Wall to wall screen fabulous I assume speakers are behind the screen! What are the room dimensions?


----------



## wse

ClemsonJeeper said:


> Here's my completed theater (I did all the work except for the carpet). Build thread (if you're interested) is in my signature.
> It is a 7.2.4 (Atmos) theater.


Fantastic! An other wall to wall screen love the ATMOS configuration it must sound awesome!

Questions:
1. Room dimension please?
2. What type of speaker are these?
3. How did you mount the on ceiling speakers?


----------



## wse

Worth reading even if it is a reminder for all of us

http://www.audioholics.com/home-theater-connection/common-mistakes


----------



## Clarence

Mukha said:


> Saves wading through chatter to get to the good stuff.


+1



wse said:


> Questions:
> 1. Room dimension please?
> 2. What type of speaker are these?
> 3. How did you mount the on ceiling speakers?


As he said... "_Build thread (if you're interested) is in my signature._" All answered there.


----------



## inspector

WOW!!! Absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

wse said:


> Fantastic! An other wall to wall screen love the ATMOS configuration it must sound awesome!
> 
> Questions:
> 1. Room dimension please?
> 2. What type of speaker are these?
> 3. How did you mount the on ceiling speakers?


Thanks! Yes, after room treatments the atmos speakers sound awesome. I wish every movie had an Atmos track now. 

1) Room dimensions (inside drywall) are 13' 10" wide at the wide part. 11'8" wide at the narrow part. 18' 3" from back wall to screen, and 20'9" from back wall to front wall (behind the AT screen)
2) They are all DIYSoundGroup kits that I built. The details are in my build thread but they are:

L/C/R: Tempest 12
Sub (2): Stonehenge Ported Box + 18" UXL subs
Surrounds: Volt 10s
Atmos: Volt 6s

3) They are just surfaced mounted since the entire room is soundproofed and drywall shell. I probably could have made backer boxes and recessed them into the ceiling but I didn't know what speakers I wanted to put in the ceiling when I did drywall.


----------



## drjay71

My theater below. 

I used to have a 2.35 setup in my old home with a 144" 2.35 BD screen paired with a JVC HD950 projector. In my new home, I went with a 120" 16:9 BD Zero Edge screen paired with a Sony HW55ES projector and that was great but it lacked the true cinematic movie experience my old home had.

Fast forward to yesterday. I went back to a 2.35 screen, this time a SI Pure white 133" diagonal screen and paired it with the JVC X500R projector. Also had new Jamo THX LCR speakers installed below the screen to compliment existing in ceiling Paradigm AMS 150R-30 surround speakers. I also have an Oppo 103D Blu-Ray player, a Lumagen Radiance Mini 3D, Apple TV, Verizon Fios DVR, Control 4 HC800 and an Onkyo TXNR-636

Very bad pics from an iPhone. Room, picture and audio quality are 100x better in person


----------



## nonstopdoc1

drjay71 said:


> My theater below.
> 
> I used to have a 2.35 setup in my old home with a 144" 2.35 BD screen paired with a JVC HD950 projector. In my new home, I went with a 120" 16:9 BD Zero Edge screen paired with a Sony HW55ES projector and that was great but it lacked the true cinematic movie experience my old home had.
> 
> Fast forward to yesterday. I went back to a 2.35 screen, this time a SI Pure white 133" diagonal screen and paired it with the JVC X500R projector. Also had new Jamo THX LCR speakers installed below the screen to compliment existing in ceiling Paradigm AMS 150R-30 surround speakers. I also have an Oppo 103D Blu-Ray player, a Lumagen Radiance Mini 3D, Apple TV, Verizon Fios DVR, Control 4 HC800 and an Onkyo TXNR-636
> 
> Very bad pics from an iPhone. Room, picture and audio quality are 100x better in person



Is that wallpaper on the screen wall?


----------



## nonstopdoc1

Yukichon said:


> So, not officially finished as I am still waiting for my 4 matching orange surround boxes to go up, but here is a look at what it looks like now
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment List:
> 
> Front, Centre, Left - SEOS 1099's
> Surrounds, Rear Surrounds - JBL ES10's (will be SEOS Volt 10's)
> Subs - Dual Dayton Audio 18" Reference Series
> Screen - Flacon AT 130" 2:35-1
> Projector - JVC RS4910
> Receiver - Pioneer SC-1523K
> Sub Power - Behringer iNuke 6000DSP
> Blu Ray - Sony BDPS6200
> DirecTV Genie



What paint have you used on the walls?


----------



## drjay71

nonstopdoc1 said:


> Is that wallpaper on the screen wall?


No it's a simple stencil with silver paint applied to a black paint background


----------



## nonstopdoc1

drjay71 said:


> No it's a simple stencil with silver paint applied to a black paint background


Your theater is very nice apart from that wall. I know everyone is different and you may think otherwise but to me it seems very distracting. I would paint it with flat dark paint if not black.


----------



## drjay71

nonstopdoc1 said:


> Your theater is very nice apart from that wall. I know everyone is different and you may think otherwise but to me it seems very distracting. I would paint it with flat dark paint if not black.


Thanks (I think). The wall is not a distraction at all when the lights are off and we only watch movies in the room with the lights completely off. When the lights are on, its just a nice showcase room. I couldn't go full "Bat cave" due to lack of wife approval factor


----------



## hendry98

*Here is my new 7.2.4 (Atmos) Home Theater *

-- Room Dimensions: 26' D x 15' W x 10' H --

- Speakers: 3x InWall Gold Triad Speakers for fronts + 4x InWall Triad Silver for surrounds and rear + 4x InCeiling Triad Bronze for Heights
- Subs: 2x InRoom Triad Gold Subwoofers
- Screen: Seymour Center Stage XD Screen 150" + Carada Masking System
- Projector: Sony HW40 (planning to upgrade to 4K in near future)
- Amplifiers: Parasound A31 & 4x A23
- Marantz Processor AV7702
- Blu-ray Player: Oppo 103D 
- Darbee Processor
- Media Player: Popcorn Hour A410
- Seating: Elite Home Theater Seating
- All the panels are covered by GoM Fabrics Fr701


- Acoustic Treatments, Baffle Wall & Speakers Placements/Layout -- Designed by Erskine Group

Everything in my HT is controlled via Crestron Control System (using my iPad.)


----------



## femi

hendry98 said:


> -- Room Dimensions: 26' D x 15' W x 10' H --
> 
> - Speakers: 3x InWall Gold Triad Speakers for fronts + 4x InWall Triad Silver for surrounds and rear + 4x InCeiling Triad Bronze for Heights
> - Subs: 2x InRoom Triad Gold Subwoofers
> - Screen: Seymour Center Stage XD Screen 150" + Carada Masking System
> - Projector: Sony HW40 (planning to upgrade to 4K in near future)
> - Amplifiers: Parasound A21 & 4x A23
> - Marantz Processor AV7702
> - Blu-ray Player: Oppo 103D
> - Darbee Processor
> - Media Player: Popcorn Hour A410
> - Seating: Elite Home Theater Seating
> - All the panels are covered by GoM Fabrics Fr701
> 
> 
> - Acoustic Treatments, Baffle Wall & Speakers Placements/Layout -- Designed by Erskine Group
> 
> Everything in my HT is controlled via Crestron Control System (using my iPad.)


Awesome HT hendry98  . Do you have a build thread of your HT?


----------



## Doradoguy

These rooms keep getting better and better. The bar is getting set out of sight.


----------



## doublewing11

hendry98 said:


> -- Room Dimensions: 26' D x 15' W x 10' H --
> 
> - Speakers: 3x InWall Gold Triad Speakers for fronts + 4x InWall Triad Silver for surrounds and rear + 4x InCeiling Triad Bronze for Heights
> - Subs: 2x InRoom Triad Gold Subwoofers
> - Screen: Seymour Center Stage XD Screen 150" + Carada Masking System
> - Projector: Sony HW40 (planning to upgrade to 4K in near future)
> - Amplifiers: Parasound A21 & 4x A23
> - Marantz Processor AV7702
> - Blu-ray Player: Oppo 103D
> - Darbee Processor
> - Media Player: Popcorn Hour A410
> - Seating: Elite Home Theater Seating
> - All the panels are covered by GoM Fabrics Fr701
> 
> 
> - Acoustic Treatments, Baffle Wall & Speakers Placements/Layout -- Designed by Erskine Group
> 
> Everything in my HT is controlled via Crestron Control System (using my iPad.)


Looks Great!

Love all those Parasound amps! With out a doubt, I like my A-31 much better than my Krell Evo 403 and S-1507.....................BTW, Gold Monitors with Silver Monitors or Silver Surrounds?


----------



## Doradoguy

ClemsonJeeper said:


> Thanks! Yes, after room treatments the atmos speakers sound awesome. I wish every movie had an Atmos track now.
> 
> 1) Room dimensions (inside drywall) are 13' 10" wide at the wide part. 11'8" wide at the narrow part. 18' 3" from back wall to screen, and 20'9" from back wall to front wall (behind the AT screen)
> 2) They are all DIYSoundGroup kits that I built. The details are in my build thread but they are:
> 
> L/C/R: Tempest 12
> Sub (2): Stonehenge Ported Box + 18" UXL subs
> Surrounds: Volt 10s
> Atmos: Volt 6s
> 
> 3) They are just surfaced mounted since the entire room is soundproofed and drywall shell. I probably could have made backer boxes and recessed them into the ceiling but I didn't know what speakers I wanted to put in the ceiling when I did drywall.


How do the rear speakers sound so close to the back row? I have the volts 10 too but my back chairs are 12" from the rear wall.


----------



## Doradoguy

ClemsonJeeper said:


> Thanks! Yes, after room treatments the atmos speakers sound awesome. I wish every movie had an Atmos track now.
> 
> 1) Room dimensions (inside drywall) are 13' 10" wide at the wide part. 11'8" wide at the narrow part. 18' 3" from back wall to screen, and 20'9" from back wall to front wall (behind the AT screen)
> 2) They are all DIYSoundGroup kits that I built. The details are in my build thread but they are:
> 
> L/C/R: Tempest 12
> Sub (2): Stonehenge Ported Box + 18" UXL subs
> Surrounds: Volt 10s
> Atmos: Volt 6s
> 
> 3) They are just surfaced mounted since the entire room is soundproofed and drywall shell. I probably could have made backer boxes and recessed them into the ceiling but I didn't know what speakers I wanted to put in the ceiling when I did drywall.


And you almost had me off the Atmos kick. Didn't sound like you were too impressed when first listening to it. So would you do Atmos if you had to do it again.


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

Doradoguy said:


> How do the rear speakers sound so close to the back row? I have the volts 10 too but my back chairs are 12" from the rear wall.


Not the best, but I had little choice with the size of the rooms. Audiophiles should not sit in the rear row, I have everything dialed in for the front row (mainly the main LP).

As for Atmos, yes I would do it again. If I knew what speakers I was going to use, I would have built backer boxes and recessed them.


----------



## Yukichon

nonstopdoc1 said:


> What paint have you used on the walls?


Can't remember the specific colours but I will try to find them. It was definitely Olympic paint and made from one of the colour samples that they have hundreds of...


----------



## hendry98

femi said:


> Awesome HT hendry98  . Do you have a build thread of your HT?


Thanks femi,

unfortunately, I don't have a build threat for my HT. I might start one soon to show my build from the start.


----------



## hendry98

doublewing11 said:


> Looks Great!
> 
> Love all those Parasound amps! With out a doubt, I like my A-31 much better than my Krell Evo 403 and S-1507.....................BTW, Gold Monitors with Silver Monitors or Silver Surrounds?


Thanks 

yeah it was a typo, as i have A-31 not A-21, and I love it my A-31

As for the Gold Monitors with Silver monitors, i have not heard them before, so i cannot comment on that.

But Silver surrounds, they are really amazing speaker, their wide dispersion is awesome.


----------



## Brian Fineberg

wse said:


> Wall to wall screen fabulous I assume speakers are behind the screen! What are the room dimensions?


thanks! yes, speakers are behind the screen! 120" wide (130" diagnol) 2.35 spandex screen

room is 

10'10" wide x 17' long



phase 2 will be building a stage up front


----------



## doublewing11

hendry98 said:


> Thanks
> 
> yeah it was a typo, as i have A-31 not A-21, and I love it my A-31
> 
> As for the Gold Monitors with Silver monitors, i have not heard them before, so i cannot comment on that.
> 
> But Silver surrounds, they are really amazing speaker, their wide dispersion is awesome.


Thought you were using Gold Monitors.................so I guess you are using Gold LCR's?


----------



## hendry98

doublewing11 said:


> Thought you were using Gold Monitors.................so I guess you are using Gold LCR's?


Yup, InWall Gold LCR


----------



## ClemsonJeeper

Doradoguy said:


> And you almost had me off the Atmos kick. Didn't sound like you were too impressed when first listening to it. So would you do Atmos if you had to do it again.


Absolutely. Now that everything is dialed in (acoustic treatments up on the walls, etc) Atmos is really shining and really pulls you in. The only thing I'd do differently is recess the speakers into the ceiling with backer boxes. 

I also have a night sky mural on my theater by Jeff. I need to take some decent pics of it.


----------



## rboster

ClemsonJeeper said:


> Here's my completed theater (I did all the work except for the carpet). Build thread (if you're interested) is in my signature.
> 
> It is a 7.2.4 (Atmos) theater with a 130" wide 2.35 Falcon 4k AT screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



Fantastic job....love the color scheme. I will have to spend sometime in your build thread. Thanks for sharing!

Ron


----------



## Doradoguy

ClemsonJeeper said:


> Absolutely. Now that everything is dialed in (acoustic treatments up on the walls, etc) Atmos is really shining and really pulls you in. The only thing I'd do differently is recess the speakers into the ceiling with backer boxes.
> 
> I also have a night sky mural on my theater by Jeff. I need to take some decent pics of it.


Cool thanks for the feed back.


----------



## rboster

Yukichon said:


> Can't remember the specific colours but I will try to find them. It was definitely Olympic paint and made from one of the colour samples that they have hundreds of...



Please do...love the dark gray on the screen wall and rear wall.


----------



## wse

zuluwalker said:


> Revel Performa 3 F-208 Front L/R C-208 Center F-206 Wides L/R M-105 Heights L/R S-206 Surround L/R S-206 Surround Back L/R Paradigm Reference Studio Sub15's


Very nice the sound must be amazing too bad the center channel is not a Revel Performa 3 F-208 !

You are ready for ATMOS, AURO 3D, DTS NEO:X and DTS:X


----------



## zuluwalker

wse said:


> Very nice the sound must be amazing too bad the center channel is not a Revel Performa 3 F-208 !
> 
> You are ready for ATMOS, AURO 3D, DTS NEO:X and DTS:X


Why would you recommend I use a tower for the center channel. That speaker would not appear to be a good fit for my room. 

But I am always open. Please let me know.


----------



## JVoth

zuluwalker said:


> Why would you recommend I use a tower for the center channel. That speaker would not appear to be a good fit for my room.
> 
> But I am always open. Please let me know.


I'm assuming he was speaking in hypotheticals because a tower would obviously cover up part of your screen but would provide better sound. Measurements have shown that 3 LCR's in a vertical orientation are better than the V-H-V orientation that you have. Home theaters for the most part are about compromise unfortunately. To honest, I went from a non AT screen with speakers oriented the way you have them to the standard AT orientation and I can't tell a difference as far as sound quality goes. Having an AT screen is far more immersive in my opinion but to each his own. You have a great looking room and when the lights go out, you can't see speakers anyways.


----------



## zuluwalker

JVoth said:


> I'm assuming he was speaking in hypotheticals because a tower would obviously cover up part of your screen but would provide better sound. Measurements have shown that 3 LCR's in a vertical orientation are better than the V-H-V orientation that you have. Home theaters for the most part are about compromise unfortunately. To honest, I went from a non AT screen with speakers oriented the way you have them to the standard AT orientation and I can't tell a difference as far as sound quality goes. Having an AT screen is far more immersive in my opinion but to each his own. You have a great looking room and when the lights go out, you can't see speakers anyways.


Yes. I see that humor now. Thanks for the reply. Back to the topic I guess before some moderator jumps in here and starts having a power control issue.

I appreciate your answer. Can you PM me a link to your theater so I can see the screen you are speaking of please? Thank you.


----------



## JVoth

zuluwalker said:


> Yes. I see that humor now. Thanks for the reply. Back to the topic I guess before some moderator jumps in here and starts having a power control issue.
> 
> I appreciate your answer. Can you PM me a link to your theater so I can see the screen you are speaking of please? Thank you.


http://http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-dedicated-theater-design-construction/1510918-b-stock-theater-build.html

I don't have any pics of my non AT screen in my thread if that's what you were wanting. My new room is complete with the AT screen though.


----------



## 548cidakota

Couple of pics of mine. Small theater. Wanted to post in the small theater link but it doesn't work. 
My theater is 9' wide by 19' long. The walls are stuffed with 1 and 2 inch owens corning board, wine color wall fabric, gold fabric columns which matches the gold steps, trim and soffit. The black on the soffit is also fabric. The lights are controlled with a graphic eye and consist of 5 circuits. Control is provided by Creston. Columns consist of Niles IW650FX surround speakers and the front LCR are Niles Pro2870LCR behind a transparent screen. Low end is provided by two 15" subs powered by Crown amp. I haven't decided on carpet yet, so the floor is still bare. I will attempt to locate some construction photos, but Im not sure where the are. The photos were taken with my cell phone, so not the best quality pics. The blue behind the columns are not as bright as they appear in the pics. The ceiling will be getting a star mural and black lights along with blue LED's to match the columns. The project is an Epson, but cant remember the model. Will have to go check.











Shane


----------



## IanR

^^ Nice work! That's a nice design for the wall panelling. But that much absorption must make it eerily silent in there. I did something vaguely similar but only filled the ones near the first & second reflection points with OC because I get the feeling that the acoustic gurus seem to want a balance of absorption and reflection. How's yours working out so far .. or maybe with finishing the theater, you really haven't had time for too much listening so far?


----------



## 548cidakota

IanR said:


> ^^ Nice work! That's a nice design for the wall panelling. But that much absorption must make it eerily silent in there. I did something vaguely similar but only filled the ones near the first & second reflection points with OC because I get the feeling that the acoustic gurus seem to want a balance of absorption and reflection. How's yours working out so far .. or maybe with finishing the theater, you really haven't had time for too much listening so far?




Absorbtion about the 1st 3rd to the ceiling. After that about half way up the wall. Reflective at that point. Sounds great to me. I'm also getting old and don't hear as well as I use too. 


Shane


----------



## IanR

Tks. Yes, none of us are getting any younger with better hearing. How did you attach your fabric to the walls? It looks like you have bevelled 'stapling strips' and then maybe finish it off with that horizontal 1x4 piece .. although I have no clue as to how that stays on. There's not a ripple in your wall fabric which is hard to do when covering a large space like that .. that looks awesome!


----------



## aherre07

I can only hope to one day be able to contribute to this thread. Great HTs everyone.


----------



## wse

zuluwalker said:


> Why would you recommend I use a tower for the center channel. That speaker would not appear to be a good fit for my room. But I am always open. Please let me know.


First of all your theater is fantastic, my point is that if you want the best sound having all the same speakers in the front will make a much better sound stage. The other one is that 75% of the sound comes front the center channel during movies so having a center channel as good as L&R is essential that 's all 

Enjoy your cinema it looks fabulous and I am sure sound great as well 

http://www.audioholics.com/loudspeaker-design/center-channel-speaker/position-of-the-center-channel


----------



## kmhvball

Here are some photos of my Home Theater, which is largely complete.

This is the Screen wall, a 132" Wide 2.35:1 Screen Ratio, Falcon Screens AT screen (picture taken before bottom frames were complete)...









Here are the two side wall, these are Fabric Frames with Fabric Posters, all with acoustically transparent material and some very basic sound absorption & diffusion behind them. 


















Here is the rear bar seating area:.










I have LED Lights on the edges of my columns, behind some quarter round pieces... they are set up in 4 zones... each zone is a pair of Columns... Here is a picture with the over head lights on...










Here is a picture with the overhead lights off (FYI, this is the bright setting, they can be dimmed to a quite low setting):










Here is Chairs & Riser view.. .










An updated Picture of the painted minisplit









A close up view:










Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## rms8

kmhvball said:


>


Your room looks fantastic!
Do you have any plans on trying to change the color of your MINISPLIT ?



I too installed a miniplit and the glaring gloss white was too distracting for me when I entered the room. I felt it disrupted the "feeling" I was trying to evoke when entering my HT.
So I disassembled it (my Mistu was super easy to take apart) and painted it to blend into the colors of the room. If I could have found a sprayable color to match the walls, I probably would have gone that route instead of the flat black.


----------



## kmhvball

rms8 said:


> Your room looks fantastic!
> Do you have any plans on trying to change the color of your MINISPLIT ?


I didn't before I saw this  I painted my recessed light baffles & HVAC Returns/ Whisper Quite fan, but hadn't thought about the minisplit - despite, not liking the glaring white. 

Mine is a Mitsubishi Mr. Slim too, so, good to hear it isn't too hard to take apart. I'll look into it after awhile. Currently, I don't think it is working though... so, before I paint, I want to make sure it is working so I don't have any warranty issues.


----------



## wse

548cidakota said:


> Couple of pics of mine. Small theater. Wanted to post in the small theater link but it doesn't work.
> My theater is 9' wide by 19' long. The walls are stuffed with 1 and 2 inch owens corning board, wine color wall fabric, gold fabric columns which matches the gold steps, trim and soffit. The black on the soffit is also fabric. The lights are controlled with a graphic eye and consist of 5 circuits. Control is provided by Creston. Columns consist of Niles IW650FX surround speakers and the front LCR are Niles Pro2870LCR behind a transparent screen. Low end is provided by two 15" subs powered by Crown amp. I haven't decided on carpet yet, so the floor is still bare. I will attempt to locate some construction photos, but Im not sure where the are. The photos were taken with my cell phone, so not the best quality pics. The blue behind the columns are not as bright as they appear in the pics. The ceiling will be getting a star mural and black lights along with blue LED's to match the columns. The project is an Epson, but cant remember the model. Will have to go check.
> 
> 
> Shane


That's a beauty but I would not call that small my mini HT is in a 11" x 12 x 9 with two seats!


----------



## Tedd

That would be small by my standards. 9' wide is tight, but doable. I'd also consider it a much harder space 
to design well and pull off to a high standard. I do like the seating restraint when people don't cram up a small 
space with excessive seating.


----------



## Pain Infliction

rms8 said:


> Your room looks fantastic!
> Do you have any plans on trying to change the color of your MINISPLIT ?
> 
> 
> 
> I too installed a miniplit and the glaring gloss white was too distracting for me when I entered the room. I felt it disrupted the "feeling" I was trying to evoke when entering my HT.
> So I disassembled it (my Mistu was super easy to take apart) and painted it to blend into the colors of the room. If I could have found a sprayable color to match the walls, I probably would have gone that route instead of the flat black.



How loud is the sound out of the minisplit? I have been looking into one of these and I don't see anything about spl levels.


----------



## rms8

Pain Infliction said:


> How loud is the sound out of the minisplit? I have been looking into one of these and I don't see anything about spl levels.


The 1st fan speed is literally imperceptible unless you have your ear right up next to the vent. The second fan speed is nearly as in audible , but anything beyond a few feet is equally quiet. The fans obviously get a tiny bit louder as the fan speed increases. In the winter I would leave the heat on the 3rd setting as that is inaudible from my first row of seats. The 4th speed is almost as quiet, but during a quiet passage of a movie is slightly noticeable. There are 5 speeds.

The Mitsubishi 14,000 BTU 21 SEER Ductless Air Conditioner System's Decibel Rating for the indoor unit is:

_Quiet - Lo - Med - Hi - Super High
26 - 32 - 38 - 44 - 49_

I couldn't be more pleased with my Mr. Slim. And as an added bonus in my case, the outdoor unit which I installed in my basement is super quiet itself!!! I thought it would be loud. Nope. Just the opposite.


.


----------



## just jim

rms8 said:


> I couldn't be more pleased with my Mr. Slim. And as an added bonus in my case, the outdoor unit which I installed in my basement is super quiet itself!!! I thought it would be loud. Nope. Just the opposite.
> .


If you have actually installed the outdoor unit IN your basement, I hope you have the room well ventilated or the compressor will work more and more inefficiently as it depends on a high environmental temperature differential for its coil to get rid of the heat. I have the compressor for my wine cellar chiller in my mechanical room. It was recommended to install a 8" exhaust fan to take away the excess heat. I have it on a heat sensor so that it only runs when the temperature exceeds 90-95F in the room.


----------



## TKNice

rms8 said:


> The 1st fan speed is literally imperceptible unless you have your ear right up next to the vent. The second fan speed is nearly as in audible , but anything beyond a few feet is equally quiet. The fans obviously get a tiny bit louder as the fan speed increases. In the winter I would leave the heat on the 3rd setting as that is inaudible from my first row of seats. The 4th speed is almost as quiet, but during a quiet passage of a movie is slightly noticeable. There are 5 speeds.
> 
> The Mitsubishi 14,000 BTU 21 SEER Ductless Air Conditioner System's Decibel Rating for the indoor unit is:
> 
> _Quiet - Lo - Med - Hi - Super High
> 26 - 32 - 38 - 44 - 49_
> 
> I couldn't be more pleased with my Mr. Slim. And as an added bonus in my case, the outdoor unit which I installed in my basement is super quiet itself!!! I thought it would be loud. Nope. Just the opposite.
> 
> 
> .


Same here. I went 6 years with no temp control and finally got the mr slim about 6 months ago. It's so quiet and keeps the theater perfectly comfortable, all without needing a big return vent anywhere.


----------



## rms8

just jim said:


> If you have actually installed the outdoor unit IN your basement, I hope you have the room well ventilated or the compressor will work more and more inefficiently as it depends on a high environmental temperature differential for its coil to get rid of the heat. I have the compressor for my wine cellar chiller in my mechanical room. It was recommended to install a 8" exhaust fan to take away the excess heat. I have it on a heat sensor so that it only runs when the temperature exceeds 90-95F in the room.




I spoke directly to Mitsubishi and LG tech support regarding my proposed location for the compressor. I emailed them the house plans. They both said it would not be a problem.


My basement is nearly 3000 sqft, so there is plenty of ventilation. And if that were not enough, the minisplit only runs in AC mode a handful of times a year for 2-4hrs at a time. But, even if this minisplit were serving duty for a frequently used room, the location of the compressor is completely fine given the size of the basement.


.


----------



## just jim

rms8 said:


> I spoke directly to Mitsubishi and LG tech support regarding my proposed location for the compressor. I emailed them the house plans. They both said it would not be a problem.
> 
> 
> My basement is nearly 3000 sqft, so there is plenty of ventilation. And if that were not enough, the minisplit only runs in AC mode a handful of times a year for 2-4hrs at a time. But, even if this minisplit were serving duty for a frequently used room, the location of the compressor is completely fine given the size of the basement.
> 
> 
> .


Glad you had checked it out! Most would want to throw it into a storage room so they didn't have to hear it or have to look at it. Me, for example, threw it into my 6' x 12' mechanical room (a 6,000BTU compressor). It gives off some heat! The manufacturer claims it will still work with an ambient temperature of 110F, but efficiency falls off...

If you ever do finish the rest of your basement and want to close it in. Install an exhaust fan with a fresh air return and a temperature sensor.


----------



## rms8

just jim said:


> ... Most would want to throw it into a storage room so they didn't have to hear it....



That's one of the amazing unknown perks of these minisplits systems which I had NO IDEA about before purchasing!!

I simply assumed the compressor unit would be loud. It is SOOO much the opposite of that. It is actually quiet. Not "place it in your HT room" quiet, but I could have placed it in an adjacent room (provided the adjacent room was adequately ventilated  ).


.


----------



## Scott 44

Finally finished the homemade rack system. No idea why I was dreading this so much... Actually went very quick and easy! Done!!! for now....


----------



## johnnygrandis

Finished With my friends HT..


----------



## cheezit73

I like the Modern/Minimal look! Any specs on the room?


----------



## Daniel Chaves

Yeah great looking room and I second that comment, any specs? @johnnygrandis


----------



## Pain Infliction

I didn't realize it at first, but the side walls look like suede or some kind of fabric. What exactly is going on there? Looks great!


----------



## pittsoccer33

I'm sure I'll never be finished


----------



## ambesolman

@pittsoccer33 that's some sweet pine paneling. The house I grew up in had the same stuff. Then we bought a house a few years ago that has pine paneling too. It wasn't until I opened a kitchen cabinet (also made of the same stuff) and saw the same thing you see. All of ours was put on backwards in comparison. The kitchen will one day be redone, but the den will stay as is



















Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## doublewing11

johnnygrandis said:


> Finished With my friends HT..




Nicecolor selection.......complementswood tones.


----------



## johnnygrandis

Thanks guys!




L&R&C are KEF R 900 series, surround and height are James 630. Sony HW-50 PJ and a 140" Projection screen. Yamaha CX-5000 Pro, Oppo 105 and Rotel Amplification. Dual subwoofer from the great XTZ Acoustic from GIK and Sound of science. The room is in concrete so it was in need for some serious Acoustic treatment. The Furnitures are from a Norwegians produsent thats called `Ekornes`


Wish i could have shown you Pictures from the Whole house beacause the quality and materials finish is just awesome.


----------



## johnnygrandis

The eletronic is hidden behind the projection screen wall


----------



## thrillcat

Pain Infliction said:


> I didn't realize it at first, but the side walls look like suede or some kind of fabric. What exactly is going on there? Looks great!


I believe it's plaster, isn't it?


----------



## pittsoccer33

ambesolman said:


> @pittsoccer33 that's some sweet pine paneling. The house I grew up in had the same stuff.


Thank you. The original owners finished the basement a year or two after the house was built in '60, and I think they were into woodworking - there are some custom shelves and accents in other places.


----------



## rms8

Pain Infliction said:


> I didn't realize it at first, but the side walls look like suede or some kind of fabric. What exactly is going on there? Looks great!


It's drywall with a KNOCK-DOWN finish. They spray additional drywall mud on the wall, let it set up for a minute then scrape it down.




johnnygrandis said:


> Finished With my friends HT..



VERY elegant room. Looks like it would be a great music listening room too. I had those mains and center on my short list when I was doing my HT a little while back.

Any more pics you can share!!!! 


.


----------



## johnnygrandis

thrillcat said:


> I believe it's plaster, isn't it?


Its concrete walls with plasterboard using a special brush for getting the structure on the surface, painting on top. Hopefully you understand what I mean, not always easy explaining technical terms in different language.

Last picture, thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## rms8

rms8 said:


> It's drywall with a KNOCK-DOWN finish. They spray additional drywall mud on the wall, let it set up for a minute then scrape it down.






johnnygrandis said:


> Its concrete walls with plasterboard using a special brush for getting the structure on the surface, painting on top.


I stand corrected. I can see that now in the latest pic, but in the previous pics it looked like a knock-down finish....


.


----------



## cRock HT

After a little over 2 years and the birth of our son, thetheater is finally complete. Let me know if there is any interest and I’ll start a build thread. Everything was DIY except for the carpetinstallation. 

Details
Room 16wx22lx9h
Sound Isolation: DD Green Glue between ceiling joists, Clips/ChannelOsb+dd with green glue for walls
Equipment List:
Mitsubishi HC7900DW Projector
Prismasonic AnamorphicLens/Sled
Darbee Darblet DVP 5000
12ft Wide DIY Curved Screen, Seymour Center stage XD Fabric
Marantz SR7009 Receiver powering 9.2.4 Speakers
Emotiva Amps
LCR Polk RTi A9
Side/Rear Surrounds Polk Monitor 75s
Ceiling/Wide Polk inwalls
2 SVS PC13 Ultras Subs
Aura Bass Shakers
HTPC running XBMC, PS4, PS3
Grafik eye lighting controller
iRule Control for lighting and components


----------



## GPowers

cRock HT said:


> After a little over 2 years and the birth of our son, thetheater is finally complete. Let me know if there is any interest and I’ll start a build thread. Everything was DIY except for the carpetinstallation.


Nice ceiling. Have fun with your new toy.


----------



## Splat50

cRock HT said:


> After a little over 2 years and the birth of our son, thetheater is finally complete. Let me know if there is any interest and I’ll start a build thread. Everything was DIY except for the carpetinstallation.
> 
> Details
> Room 16wx22lx9h
> Sound Isolation: DD Green Glue between ceiling joists, Clips/ChannelOsb+dd with green glue for walls
> Equipment List:
> Mitsubishi HC7900DW Projector
> Prismasonic AnamorphicLens/Sled
> Darbee Darblet DVP 5000
> 12ft Wide DIY Curved Screen, Seymour Center stage XD Fabric
> Marantz SR7009 Receiver powering 9.2.4 Speakers
> Emotiva Amps
> LCR Polk RTi A9
> Side/Rear Surrounds Polk Monitor 75s
> Ceiling/Wide Polk inwalls
> 2 SVS PC13 Ultras Subs
> Aura Bass Shakers
> HTPC running XBMC, PS4, PS3
> Grafik eye lighting controller
> iRule Control for lighting and components


cRock HT-- great job with the theater! I would be interested in a build thread.


----------



## Antonsen

Looking good  Great build.


----------



## DavidK442

cRock HT said:


> Let me know if there is any interest and I’ll start a build thread.



Wow. Great work. If you took some pictures along the way I would definitely read through the build.


----------



## Pain Infliction

cRock HT said:


> After a little over 2 years and the birth of our son, thetheater is finally complete. Let me know if there is any interest and I’ll start a build thread. Everything was DIY except for the carpetinstallation.
> 
> Details
> Room 16wx22lx9h
> Sound Isolation: DD Green Glue between ceiling joists, Clips/ChannelOsb+dd with green glue for walls
> Equipment List:
> Mitsubishi HC7900DW Projector
> Prismasonic AnamorphicLens/Sled
> Darbee Darblet DVP 5000
> 12ft Wide DIY Curved Screen, Seymour Center stage XD Fabric
> Marantz SR7009 Receiver powering 9.2.4 Speakers
> Emotiva Amps
> LCR Polk RTi A9
> Side/Rear Surrounds Polk Monitor 75s
> Ceiling/Wide Polk inwalls
> 2 SVS PC13 Ultras Subs
> Aura Bass Shakers
> HTPC running XBMC, PS4, PS3
> Grafik eye lighting controller
> iRule Control for lighting and components


Build thread is definitely a must! You sir have a super nice theater!


----------



## Ryan Hendry

Another vote for a build thread!!


----------



## gmanhdtv

This the home theater I built 9 years ago, sold the house last month. New house and new home theater in the planning stages.


----------



## javeryh

cRock HT said:


> After a little over 2 years and the birth of our son, thetheater is finally complete. Let me know if there is any interest and I’ll start a build thread. Everything was DIY except for the carpetinstallation.
> 
> Details
> Room 16wx22lx9h
> Sound Isolation: DD Green Glue between ceiling joists, Clips/ChannelOsb+dd with green glue for walls
> Equipment List:
> Mitsubishi HC7900DW Projector
> Prismasonic AnamorphicLens/Sled
> Darbee Darblet DVP 5000
> 12ft Wide DIY Curved Screen, Seymour Center stage XD Fabric
> Marantz SR7009 Receiver powering 9.2.4 Speakers
> Emotiva Amps
> LCR Polk RTi A9
> Side/Rear Surrounds Polk Monitor 75s
> Ceiling/Wide Polk inwalls
> 2 SVS PC13 Ultras Subs
> Aura Bass Shakers
> HTPC running XBMC, PS4, PS3
> Grafik eye lighting controller
> iRule Control for lighting and components


Very very nice. Love the ceiling. How is the soundproofing working for you? It looks like you have an opening in the room with no door - I am faced with something similar so I'm curious...


----------



## cRock HT

Thanks for all the kind words! I'll get started on the build thread this weekend so stay tuned.


javeryh - Soundproofing is working out great! Our master bedroom is directly above the theater and you can barely hear outside of the room. There is a sealed door into the theater before the stone arch that isn't pictured.


----------



## rms8

cRock HT said:


> After a little over 2 years and the birth of our son, thetheater is finally complete. Let me know if there is any interest and I’ll start a build thread. Everything was DIY except for the carpetinstallation.





VERY nice looking room! 

Very cozy, relaxing environment and lighting. I went with the same mentality when designing/building my room as well.

Great job! And I second the build thread request. 


.


----------



## ejhuzy

cRock HT said:


> After a little over 2 years and the birth of our son, thetheater is finally complete. Let me know if there is any interest and I’ll start a build thread. Everything was DIY except for the carpetinstallation.


Build thread yes, especially the ceiling. Very interested....


----------



## Signs

Some updated pics , new colour scheme and new equipment since the burglary ..


----------



## rontalley

Signs said:


> Some updated pics , new colour scheme and new equipment since the burglary ..


This is just too dope!!! Wow.  What esle comes out of the stage? Stripper pole hidden maybe?


----------



## sillywilly

Signs said:


> Some updated pics , new colour scheme and new equipment since the burglary ..


I like the retractable TV! I have toyed around with that same idea myself. How did you do the lift?


----------



## Signs

@sillywilly

did this video when i first installed the lift ..






really easy to install , just put some wooden batons to the wall and fitted the lift to them , the hardest part was working out the lift height in relation to my screen .

http://www.tv-lifts.co.uk/

.


----------



## DavidK442

*Theater Build Thread List*

I have gone through the past few years of the dedicated build threads and archived pictures from completed (or almost completed) theaters. Many of these are posted in this COMPLETED Theater! thread, but many are not. This is only a post of the "Thread Starter" names, not pictures themselves. For the determined you can use this to find the build threads. Saves you from wading through 1000's of incomplete threads to find those that had the fortitude to forge through to completion (or at least the courtesy to post final pics once they got there). Unfortunately some of the older builds might have broken links.
I tried to catch as many builds as possible but I'm sure there are a few gems that I missed.
Note: Several of the names have the theater size noted at the end. (I am particularly interested in smaller space builds.)


----------



## Signs

Are our rooms ever finished ? , I think not í ½í±�


----------



## wse

*Very nice*



rsprance said:


> Following the "pics only" rule...


I like it


----------



## wse

johnnygrandis said:


> ,........Last picture, thanks for the comments guys!


Great looking room


----------



## wse

kmhvball said:


> Here are some photos of my Home Theater, which is largely complete.
> 
> This is the Screen wall, a 132" Wide 2.35:1 Screen Ratio, Falcon Screens AT screen (picture taken before bottom frames were complete)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the two side wall, these are Fabric Frames with Fabric Posters, all with acoustically transparent material and some very basic sound absorption & diffusion behind them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


Fantastic room so many beautiful home cinema


----------



## wse

Brian Fineberg said:


>


IMAX any one love the wall to wall screen


----------



## wse

IanR said:


>


What an elegant room congratulations looks very inviting


----------



## IanR

wse said:


> What an elegant room congratulations looks very inviting


Tks very much. Not as elegant as yours or most of the others but it has become my favorite place. Not a true 'home theater' but I learned lots from other AVSers about acoustics, fabric panels, lighting, sound, and building my own screen .. so just wanted give back an example of a relatively small and inexpensive setup that might inspire others to get started.


----------



## wse

24Changer said:


> 98% complete, a few minor thing left to do. You can check the tread of the Creekside Stone Cinema via the signature at the bottom


Nice room


----------



## wse

greighn said:


> Although The Bridge has been completed now for several years I am continually updating and tweaking various aspects of it. Here are the most recent photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Gary.


Sweet a I loved this serie growing up, the movies are not bad either 

"Computer, compute to the last digit the value of pi" -- Spock (Wolf in the Fold)


----------



## wse

GarenT said:


>


That's an antique I love it  Glad they are easier to calibrate


----------



## Brian Fineberg

wse said:


> IMAX any one love the wall to wall screen


Thanks! Hahah

I am almost 100% complete. I extended the chair rail to the columns. I still have some woodwork on the columns plus baseboard to add


----------



## ellisr63

I am a big advocate of wall to wall screen setups.


----------



## wse

artbypaul said:


> I might as well add my "finished" theater to the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little ornate? Yes...But I was going for a 1930's classic Movie Palace or an Opera House theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in progress photo of the side wall panels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


Not my cup of tea so much gold!!!


----------



## Serenity_now

My modest but cozy room. Pretty easy to lose a weekend in there. Just finished a couple weeks ago. Bring on winter!

Thanks to Home Theater Geeks podcast and Ethan Winer for a lot of free pro advice\tips. After said and done the room looks and more importantly performs great! Measures pretty flat too with no EQ applied.

Diy pretty much everything. Soundproofed with room


----------



## bombertodd

Serenity_now said:


> My modest but cozy room. Pretty easy to lose a weekend in there. Just finished a couple weeks ago. Bring on winter!
> 
> Thanks to Home Theater Geeks podcast and Ethan Winer for a lot of free pro advice\tips. After said and done the room looks and more importantly performs great! Measures pretty flat too with no EQ applied.
> 
> Diy pretty much everything. Soundproofed with room


----------



## Serenity_now

Thanks for your interest. 

The door are DIY and were designed from scratch with help from this book. A great book that covers all aspects of sound reproduction, design and construction.

http://www.amazon.ca/Handbook-Sound-Studio-Construction-Recording/dp/007177274X

The doors are insulated and employ a double pane 1/4 laminated glass setup with a 2" gap between to limit coincidence effect. They work great! PM me and I can get you rough guide if you wanna build your own. I estimate their effective transmission loss at about 35-40db or so. Never measured.


Door skeleton









Insulating









Window frame skeleton with holes for internal sound decay









Rough Hung









Veneered and hardware applied before glass and weather stripping










Finished detail


----------



## Brent A

Serenity_now said:


> Thanks for your interest.
> 
> The door are DIY and were designed from scratch with help from this book. A great book that covers all aspects of sound reproduction, design and construction.
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Handbook-Sound-Studio-Construction-Recording/dp/007177274X
> 
> The doors are insulated and employ a double pane 1/4 laminated glass setup with a 2" gap between to limit coincidence effect. They work great! PM me and I can get you rough guide if you wanna build your own. I estimate their effective transmission loss at about 35-40db or so. Never measured.
> 
> Finished detail


Very nice and I agree it looks cosy and comfortable. I was impressed with your build but, DIY doors too? WOW!  Congrats!

Is there an equipment rack in there somewhere?


----------



## Brian Fineberg

Brian Fineberg said:


> Thanks! Hahah
> 
> I am almost 100% complete. I extended the chair rail to the columns. I still have some woodwork on the columns plus baseboard to add


100% done


----------



## Serenity_now

Brent A said:


> Very nice and I agree it looks cosy and comfortable. I was impressed with your build but, DIY doors too? WOW!  Congrats!
> 
> Is there an equipment rack in there somewhere?


Thanks! 

The equipment rack is located in the tall pantry in the first lobby pic. We took 2 skinny pantries and made one uber pantry. It is temp controlled with fans and all the low voltage wiring in room returns here via 2" conduit. There is a conduit run to center front wall and rear wall behind media shelf and a t off point for the projector. The equipment pantry has 8 receptacles fed from a 20A commercial double online UPS system.

I didnt choose to host my build thread here on AVS because its a little bit intimidating.  I'm not a high roller. Hence the insane ammount of DIY. :grin: If you wanna read through I'm glad to share. Cheers. Lots of details with pics and adventure await. Lol.

www.axiomaudio.com/boards/ubbthreads.php/topics/402922/Lets_plan_a_theater_space#Post402922


----------



## Brent A

I think you are being too modest, you did an excellent job.

Thanks for the link. I wish I had known about that "removing the support column" procedure before I finished my basement. Very cool!


----------



## rontalley

IanR said:


> I just discovered this thread and have enjoyed it very much .. lots of inspiration here ... wish I'd found it before I started. I just finished mine last month after about a 7 mo build in my basement. It was a low budget DIY build and I hesitate somewhat to call it a 'home theater' since I use it more for TV/video than movies so far but it has a number of home theater elements combined with informal media rooms. It's approx 12' x 13' at one end of an approx 12' x 37' multipurpose room with approx 7.5' ceiling height and although I demo'd the existing ceiling before starting, I had to integrate the new ceiling design into the existing room. I did the whole project myself including the 105" wide screen which is MDF with the RS-MM-LL V2 custom mix. The wall panels were inspired by GPowers and are GOM wrapped OC703. Because it was an existing drywalled space, I didn't get into serious sound deadening but put in 2 layers of 3.5" Roxul into the ceiling and valences plus towers of triangular Roxul in the rears of the front speaker enclosures to act as base traps. Also filled the space under the cabinets with sand. Overall, I find the sound to be better than I was expecting for my modest speaker setup. Would like to upgrade to Atmos next year and the rears of my 7.1 setup are already in the ceiling so will probably add two ceiling fronts and run as 5.1.4. I think I'll also go back and re-do the screen to something closer to 115-20 .. I know the Sony HW40ES can handle it with a projection distance of about 160" and main seating at 120".
> Other budget A/V equipment - Receiver: Yamaha - HTR6090 Speakers: Andrew Jones Pioneer LCR SP-FS52 & C22s Sides: JBL floorstanding CST55 Rears: Paradigm OM-110s ceiling Sub: single Klipsch KSW10 Sources: Motorolla 3416 PVR; LG BD550 Blu-ray; Apple TV; Popcorn Hour streaming from Seagate NAS Lighting: Insteon-controlled center LEDs and quartz valence pots; also dimmable, color selectable LED strips in valence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry .. I was too busy building to take pictures or start a build thread but I did post more details here: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/15-general-home-theater-media-game-rooms/1895713-ian-s-media-room.html


BEAUTIFUL!!!! LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT! My wife would so go for this!


----------



## RRizzle

Serenity_now said:


> Thanks for your interest.
> 
> The door are DIY and were designed from scratch with help from this book. A great book that covers all aspects of sound reproduction, design and construction.
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Handbook-Sound-Studio-Construction-Recording/dp/007177274X
> 
> The doors are insulated and employ a double pane 1/4 laminated glass setup with a 2" gap between to limit coincidence effect. They work great! PM me and I can get you rough guide if you wanna build your own. I estimate their effective transmission loss at about 35-40db or so. Never measured.
> 
> 
> Door skeleton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insulating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Window frame skeleton with holes for internal sound decay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rough Hung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veneered and hardware applied before glass and weather stripping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished detail


Nice touch with the DIY doors and detail.


----------



## jocanton

I have a question that has been bugging me. I am trying to get ideas for where to put recessed lighting in my home theater I am currently doing and I keep seeing pictures of designs with a string of recessed lights right in front of the movie screen. Is there a reason for this that I am missing? To me it seems counter productive, unless maybe to show off your screen with the lights on when not watching a movie. When watching a movie, you would never want to have lights on right in front of the movie screen, right? So what is the point of that, it seems like 9 out of 10 pictures of home theater designs I see have lights shining on the screen so it makes me think there might be some reason for this that I am just totally not getting???


----------



## kmhvball

jocanton said:


> I have a question that has been bugging me. I am trying to get ideas for where to put recessed lighting in my home theater I am currently doing and I keep seeing pictures of designs with a string of recessed lights right in front of the movie screen. Is there a reason for this that I am missing? To me it seems counter productive, unless maybe to show off your screen with the lights on when not watching a movie. When watching a movie, you would never want to have lights on right in front of the movie screen, right? So what is the point of that, it seems like 9 out of 10 pictures of home theater designs I see have lights shining on the screen so it makes me think there might be some reason for this that I am just totally not getting???


Definitely don't want them on for the movie. If you come into the room with just the front/screen lights, it does look kind of nice.

Having said that, I almost never use mine... I have four rows of lights (screen, row 1 seats, row 2 seats, rear/bar row), and most of the time I just use the rear lights to set up and then all off.


----------



## Elill

Finally done:


----------



## Elill

Finally done:


----------



## Shan

Elill said:


> Finally done:



Nice, I like the Blue and Grey color scheme. Good work!


----------



## adidino

Almost complete.. Some minor additions still in progress. Amos speakers should be in place in the next couple of week.


----------



## doublewing11

adidino said:


> Almost complete.. Some minor additions still in progress. Amos speakers should be in place in the next couple of week.


Very nice Tony...............


----------



## Twinkees Fan

adidino said:


> Almost complete.. Some minor additions still in progress. Amos speakers should be in place in the next couple of week.


Looks like a black hole!


----------



## rms8

Elill said:


> Finally done:



Looks AWESOME!

One question though.....is this a BYOS theater?
(bring your own seating)



Or will it be done when you have seats?


.


----------



## Xeneize12

Just finished the upgrade of my HT to HT 2.0 featuring a 7.2.4 setup

The highlights of the upgrade:

- Atmos in-ceiling
- Added a 2nd sub
- Added wall/french doors to divide the bar/lounge area from the actual media room
- Better speaker placement on the 7.1 (now that I have a full enclosed room
- Added acoustic panels
- Replaced L/C/R speakers
- Upgraded AVR to Denon 6200W

My next upgrade will feature a close cabinet in one of the corner (replacing the media center) and an optional projector with a slide-down screen (keeping the TV)


----------



## ambesolman

@Xeneize12 nice room! Are all four of your atmos speakers above and behind the sofa? Got an equipment list?


Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


----------



## Xeneize12

ambesolman said:


> @Xeneize12 nice room! Are all four of your atmos speakers above and behind the sofa? Got an equipment list?
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk since the mobile version is still


Thanks! The in-ceiling speakers are technically Top Middle (both) but using the current setup as TF and TR, I do have wiring ready for real TF and TR and will keep one of the pairs I currently have as my TM. I'm still debating weather I'm going to actually go with in-ceiling, Height speakers or Atmos enabled.... so I decided to finish my HT and leave that choice for a few months from now when more source material is available and Denon releases a 13 channel AVR that I can afford 

I do have pre-wiring done for 8 in-ceiling speakers and additional 15 channels to expand other formats if/when needed... I was trying to future-proof it since it will be hard to run wires in that ceiling moving forward (very much sound proofed)

My idea is to have the current two pairs of speakers as Top Middle to have flexibility with the seating position (Theater seats vs couch) and fire up the front and rear ones when I choose the right solution..... but as they stand today, they sound amazing.... had a sound engineer tell me it sounds perfect  The room and the speaker placement really made the difference.


My equipment is not very pro  but serves me well

Sony XBR65X950B 
DENON X6200W 
Ascend CMT-340 F/C/L (probably the best bang for the buck in any sound equipment I've ever owned)
Emotiva ERD-1 (surround)
B&W CCM382 in-ceiling
SVS SB2000 + Martin Logan Abyss


----------



## Bill97Z

Great job on the room. I have similar soffiting on the ceiling. I was wondering how wide your room is (front to back). Also, how did you do the lighting? I don't see any crown molding to tuck it behind? Last, did you feel that one SB-2000 was adequate for your room?


Xeneize12 said:


> Just finished the upgrade of my HT to HT 2.0 featuring a 7.2.4 setup
> 
> The highlights of the upgrade:
> 
> - Atmos in-ceiling
> - Added a 2nd sub
> - Added wall/french doors to divide the bar/lounge area from the actual media room
> - Better speaker placement on the 7.1 (now that I have a full enclosed room
> - Added acoustic panels
> - Replaced L/C/R speakers
> - Upgraded AVR to Denon 6200W
> 
> My next upgrade will feature a close cabinet in one of the corner (replacing the media center) and an optional projector with a slide-down screen (keeping the TV)


----------



## Xeneize12

Bill97Z said:


> Great job on the room. I have similar soffiting on the ceiling. I was wondering how wide your room is (front to back). Also, how did you do the lighting? I don't see any crown molding to tuck it behind? Last, did you feel that one SB-2000 was adequate for your room?


Thank you sir!

My room is 21 x 14 x 8.5

The lighting was challenging due to the soffit but I found Torchstar LED Recessed Lighting Fixture, 19 Watt 6-Inch to fit perfect. 

I did fully automated the lighting with a Lutron Caseta.

The SB2000 is pretty amazing and would be enough for that room, no doubt.... I do have a Martin Logan Abyss, so I'm using dual subs, and it really does sound amazing and punchy when you need it.

I think the CMT-340 speakers are really a game changer for my room and my taste, coming from Klipsch, a few folks recommended it in the forum and I decided to give them a go... the clarity of those speakers is pretty much perfect! I can hear the dialog the way it was meant to be heard 

Also the acoustic panels did perfect the overall sound of my room... without them, I can most definitely hear a bit of a gym effect.


----------



## Bill97Z

Thanks for the info. as for the lighting I was referring to the perimeter rope lighting.



Xeneize12 said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> My room is 21 x 14 x 8.5
> 
> The lighting was challenging due to the soffit but I found Torchstar LED Recessed Lighting Fixture, 19 Watt 6-Inch to fit perfect.
> 
> I did fully automated the lighting with a Lutron Caseta.
> 
> The SB2000 is pretty amazing and would be enough for that room, no doubt.... I do have a Martin Logan Abyss, so I'm using dual subs, and it really does sound amazing and punchy when you need it.
> 
> I think the CMT-340 speakers are really a game changer for my room and my taste, coming from Klipsch, a few folks recommended it in the forum and I decided to give them a go... the clarity of those speakers is pretty much perfect! I can hear the dialog the way it was meant to be heard
> 
> Also the acoustic panels did perfect the overall sound of my room... without them, I can most definitely hear a bit of a gym effect.


----------



## ChldsPlay

Can't believe I never posted my finished theater in here. 



























[/QUOTE]

iRule has changed a bit since that picture, and the snack area still needs posters put up.


----------



## Xeneize12

Bill97Z said:


> Thanks for the info. as for the lighting I was referring to the perimeter rope lighting.


What I did with that lighting is sit it on a flat piece if wood and then I added a custom piece of wood strip across to semi close it as you see... I sanded, taped and painted to match and it looks like a one-piece. 


ChldsPlay said:


> Can't believe I never posted my finished theater in here.


iRule has changed a bit since that picture, and the snack area still needs posters put up.[/QUOTE]
Very nice, love it! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Hendry

@ChldsPlay Are your columns angled or panels? I cannot tell which is playing a trick on my eye 

PS. Great looking theater.


----------



## IanR

Elill said:


> Finally done:


Very nicely done... love the colors and the quality of the fabric work on the walls. It's also rare to see what I presume are curved diffusers on the side walls


----------



## IanR

jocanton said:


> I have a question that has been bugging me. I am trying to get ideas for where to put recessed lighting in my home theater I am currently doing and I keep seeing pictures of designs with a string of recessed lights right in front of the movie screen. Is there a reason for this that I am missing? To me it seems counter productive, unless maybe to show off your screen with the lights on when not watching a movie. When watching a movie, you would never want to have lights on right in front of the movie screen, right? So what is the point of that, it seems like 9 out of 10 pictures of home theater designs I see have lights shining on the screen so it makes me think there might be some reason for this that I am just totally not getting???


I'm with you .. I really don't understand the attraction and I asked a similar question in this thread http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...on/2147010-lighting-primers.html#post37553282
which you may want to review. They didn't agree with me but you may want to listen to some of their reasons.


----------



## Shan

I have can lights in front of my screen mainly for appearances. It looks very nice when the lights are shining down on the screen and keeps the room well-lit when showing it off...when using fabric walls and dark carpet, it's hard to have enough light for viewing the room, pictures, etc. In my case, when I to turn on the Projector, the front cans automatically turn off and the side and rear cans dim to 40% so there is no issue seeing the screen. Some also put can lights behind the screen to show off their speakers...I have in-walls so there is nothing attractive to show off back there.


----------



## Elill

IanR said:


> Very nicely done... love the colors and the quality of the fabric work on the walls. It's also rare to see what I presume are curved diffusers on the side walls


Thanks Ian.

Sort of with the columns. The primary reason for the shape, other than me liking the look, was so if I had wides I could put them in the front column and point them directly at the MLP.

The columns where there is not a speaker look like this (filed with a 2" lining of 701 equivalent):


----------



## Tedd

It can go a little further then looks. There comes a time when you need to clean the theater, and it helps to 
have lighting up front. Hard core performance rooms tend to have dark finishes, so it takes far more 
lighting then one would normally think of as a need. (Screen can bounce light into the room.)


Some hard core rooms also need some bling to prevent them from being outright boring. 
Zoning, and a mix of lighting types, on a zoned lighting controller, can provide some "entry drama" 
in these sort of rooms. 


Not all rooms load up on screen lighting.


----------



## rms8

Tedd said:


> It can go a little further then looks. There comes a time when you need to clean the theater, and it helps to
> have lighting up front. Hard core performance rooms tend to have dark finishes, so it takes far more
> lighting then one would normally think of as a need. (Screen can bounce light into the room.)
> 
> 
> Some hard core rooms also need some bling to prevent them from being outright boring.
> Zoning, and a mix of lighting types, on a zoned lighting controller, can provide some "entry drama"
> in these sort of rooms.
> 
> 
> Not all rooms load up on screen lighting.


Wut?

Did you perhaps post in the wrong thread? 

This is the "Show me your COMPLETED Theater!" thread.

Confused. 


.


----------



## Juiced46

ChldsPlay said:


> Can't believe I never posted my finished theater in here.



Very nice! The panels you have on the ceiling, did you make those or buy them? If you purchased them where did you get them from? Also are they for first reflections or just for aesthetics?


----------



## ChldsPlay

Juiced46 said:


> Very nice! The panels you have on the ceiling, did you make those or buy them? If you purchased them where did you get them from? Also are they for first reflections or just for aesthetics?




Those are primacoustic paintables. I got them from Acoustic Frontiers along with all of my other treatments. Completely for the sound and not aesthetics.



Ryan Hendry said:


> @ChldsPlay Are your columns angled or panels? I cannot tell which is playing a trick on my eye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Great looking theater.


The columns are angled...and they have panels as well.


----------



## Signs

rms8 said:


> Wut?
> 
> Did you perhaps post in the wrong thread?
> 
> This is the "Show me your COMPLETED Theater!" thread.
> 
> Confused.
> 
> 
> .


Ted was replying to another post when the question was asked about having lights above the screen .


----------



## Hotel Guy

This is a great thread, good work everyone.


----------



## woodgieroo

Very simple and fairly inexpensive but it's all mine, damn it! 



















More pics and specs here.


----------



## Signs

woodgieroo said:


> Very simple and fairly inexpensive but it's all mine, damn it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and specs here.


looks good . did you run out of Blu-Tak ?


----------



## woodgieroo

Signs said:


> looks good . did you run out of Blu-Tak ?


No, just gumption.


----------



## Curious Andre

woodgieroo said:


> Very simple and fairly inexpensive but it's all mine, damn it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics and specs here.


That is pretty funny. I am in the process of building a relatively inexpensive setup myself. My sentiments are the exact same.


----------



## HTownTheater

james1919 said:


> 
> My DIY basement theater.  Question:  behind the TV and FR/FL speakers I was either going to put in a stacked stone tile wall OR hang black velvet theater style curtains.  Is there an acoustic benefit to doing one over the other?


I really like your ceiling!! any details on it?


----------



## HTownTheater

james1919 said:


> My DIY basement theater.  Question:  behind the TV and FR/FL speakers I was either going to put in a stacked stone tile wall OR hang black velvet theater style curtains.  Is there an acoustic benefit to doing one over the other?


I really like your ceiling! any details on it?


----------



## Juliancsu

*Wilkins Home Cinema*

Hi Guys,

Would love to hear your thoughts on anything we could add to enhance the room.

Just completed our New Dedicated Home Theater.
Sony HW40ES / 135inch Stewart CIMA NEVE / Integra 60.6 Av receiver / Klipsch Reference Premiere Speakers / Control4 HC800 Controller / Apple TV 4th Gen / Roku 4 / Xbox One elite / Sony BDPS7200 / Sanus AV Rack / Sonos Hub

Light controlled room with Philips Hue lighting system and black painted ceiling.


----------



## bombertodd

Juliancsu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts on anything we could add to enhance the room.


More powerful subwoofers if you like power and low frequency. 


Move center channel up to the middle of the screen where it should be. 

Two birds one stone - build false wall so center can be placed behind screen and more subwoofers can be hidden behind too. 


You might look at taming some of those reflections too.

EDIT:

Buy a mic and learn how to use REW. This is probably the biggest upgrade you'll make! ;-)


----------



## Juliancsu

bombertodd said:


> More powerful subwoofers if you like power and low frequency.
> 
> 
> Move center channel up to the middle of the screen where it should be.
> 
> Two birds one stone - build false wall so center can be placed behind screen and more subwoofers can be hidden behind too.
> 
> 
> You might look at taming some of those reflections too.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Buy a mic and learn how to use REW. This is probably the biggest upgrade you'll make! ;-)


I was thinking of adding a second Klipsch 15inch sub, just not sure where to locate it in the room. Looking at picking up a Sony Ax100 Camcorder that records in 5.1 surround. That will hopefully make the video and audio a little better


----------



## bombertodd

Juliancsu said:


> I was thinking of adding a second Klipsch 15inch sub, just not sure where to locate it in the room. Looking at picking up a Sony Ax100 Camcorder that records in 5.1 surround. That will hopefully make the video and audio a little better



I thought the video and sound was great! When I said "Buy a mic" I was referring to a mic like the MiniDSP Umic (https://www.minidsp.com/products/acoustic-measurement/umik-1). Download REW (Room EQ Wizard) for free and learn how to use it. There are some really great people on this forum that will help. It's not too difficult to learn. Once you understand the basics you can dial in your system and add acoustical treatments where you need them. Just looking at the room I'm sure there are some major reflections going one with the large amount of drywall showing.


----------



## Serenity_now

Juliancsu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts on anything we could add to enhance the room.


Hi there. Great start.  The room looks very well structured and set up for future upgrades. As mentioned, learning how to measure your system and tune your room will yield benefits well beyond your current performance level. Adding a pair of subs would be first on my list of things to add if purchasing more gear is on your radar. I scrolled through the vid without sound, so sorry if you addressed these points.

Your speaker and seating locations can be improved as well wrt sound reproduction. Ask away in the theory section.


----------



## Juliancsu

bombertodd said:


> I thought the video and sound was great! When I said "Buy a mic" I was referring to a mic like the MiniDSP Umic (https://www.minidsp.com/products/acoustic-measurement/umik-1). Download REW (Room EQ Wizard) for free and learn how to use it. There are some really great people on this forum that will help. It's not too difficult to learn. Once you understand the basics you can dial in your system and add acoustical treatments where you need them. Just looking at the room I'm sure there are some major reflections going one with the large amount of drywall showing.


Is there a recommended type of acoustical panel that you think would work well in this type of room. I agree that that would be a great upgrade if I can find one that also looks nice. Thanks in advance


----------



## rms8

bombertodd said:


> Two birds one stone - build false wall so center can be placed behind screen and more subwoofers can be hidden behind too.


You do realize he already spent $2000 on his brand new screen, right?






Juliancsu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts on anything we could add to enhance the room.
> 
> Just completed our New Dedicated Home Theater.
> Sony HW40ES / 135inch Stewart CIMA NEVE / Integra 60.6 Av receiver / Klipsch Reference Premiere Speakers / Control4 HC800 Controller / Apple TV 4th Gen / Roku 4 / Xbox One elite / Sony BDPS7200 / Sanus AV Rack / Sonos Hub.https://youtu.be/qBppcg4WG5Y


I will suggest two things which will give you the largest improvements with the least amount of $$$.

One would be to move the L & R mains closer inwards towards the screen Also move them a bit further into the room. Having them placed into the corners can smear the sound. Also, raise the center as high as you can. In this case, get the top of the center even with the top of the black border. Every little bit helps, especially with the center.

Second, place some absorbing acoustic panels at the first reflection points and some on the back wall. If you want to tune it to the Nth degree you could also go the mic + REW route as has been mentioned, but eyeballing for this room will still produce very satisfying results. If you're handy in the least bit, you can make the panels yourself and save a bundle!

Good job!


.


----------



## ckgolf

My finished 7.4.4 Atmos theater.


----------



## luisev

Looks great! Are those Volt-6s as surrounds / Atmos? What are you using for mains?


----------



## ckgolf

luisev said:


> Looks great! Are those Volt-6s as surrounds / Atmos? What are you using for mains?


Yes volt-6s for all 8 surround/Atmos channels. DIYSG Elusive 1099's as LCR behind the AT screen. 4 18" stereo integrity subwoofers,one in each corner.


----------



## sigma722

luisev said:


> Looks great! Are those Volt-6s as surrounds / Atmos? What are you using for mains?


I just got done snooping his theater, and his mains are 1099s from DIYSG.

Edit: apparently I should have refreshed this thread before replying, lol


----------



## rontalley

ckgolf said:


> My finished 7.4.4 Atmos theater.


This is BEAUTIFUL!!! WAF is through the roof! My wife would so go for this. It looks like a room that anyone could enjoy and I love the chairs!


----------



## worldwide2ways

my 7.2 man cave theater


----------



## citsur86

You're all making me wish I could win the lottery or something with your ridiculously awesome builds! I have a perfect space (in my mind) in the home I moved into a little over a year ago to put my home theater and I've already developed a 3D render of what I'm looking to do (below). The former resident had a boxing gym, but the space is now completely empty and ready for me to just finish it into the theater in the video below. But, with having just started a family, my financial priorities currently lie elsewhere. Still cant wait for the day I can get this theater up and running!


----------



## VolkerH.

worldwide2ways said:


> my 7.2 man cave theater


Just looked up your build thread, very nice !


----------



## Antonsen

Finished 

This small room was build in our garage, for building pictures look at my thread!

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...uction/2145170-our-little-garage-theater.html


----------



## ALtlOff

Technically still our family room, but I'm done for now.

Entry from the front sitting room:









Front Wall:

















Around the room:

























































Image during movie lighting:


----------



## Pain Infliction

Looks cozy! Are you using Auro 3D? The way your speakers are set up it looks like it.


----------



## ALtlOff

This original design and speaker placement was for Auro, and Auro may end up being "one of" the formats, but currently I'm using an Atmos only AVR in an expanded 7.1.4 Atmos setup. Actually works pretty well, there's enough ceiling reflection to create a decent overhead bubble.


----------



## Pain Infliction

ALtlOff said:


> This original design and speaker placement was for Auro, and Auro may end up being "one of" the formats, but currently I'm using an Atmos only AVR in an expanded 7.1.4 Atmos setup. Actually works pretty well, there's enough ceiling reflection to create a decent overhead bubble.



Interesting! Can you explain how you expanded the Atmos setup?


----------



## ALtlOff

Pain Infliction said:


> Interesting! Can you explain how you expanded the Atmos setup?


Simply multiple surrounds and heights, the speaker layout is 9.4.8, my current Yamaha RX-A3040 doesn't allow for wides so I'm simply running 2 pairs of surrounds with a split signal into individual amp channels, what would be wides are at about 65° and the regular surrounds are at about 100°. Then there is a height speaker above every bed layer speaker except the center, the Front Heights and Wide Heights are a split signal as are the Surround Heights and Rear Heights. I've played with all the different Atmos settings and found that in my room having the front four set to Front Heights/Presence works better than Top Fronts, same with the rear four, Rear Heights/Presence sound better than Top Rears.

I'm waiting to see what happens with Emotiva's new XMR-1 processor, if it comes about the way it's supposed to I'll be running it as 9.1.6 and doubling up my Wide and Surround Heights as Top Middles, if not I'm simply adding another 3040, running them both simultaneously and splitting the height speakers between the 2 to give me a discrete 8 speaker Top Layer, and use a Mini DSP to slightly adjust phase for the actual surrounds from one of the AVR's to create Pseudo Wides. (Basically run the Wides off one AVR and the Surrounds off the other, slightly adjust the phase in the Surrounds to give the effect of the sound arriving at the Surrounds just a millisecond or two later than at the Wides. Won't be prefect for discrete sounds but should be pretty decent for panning sounds.)


----------



## cdy2179

ALtlOff said:


> Simply multiple surrounds and heights, the speaker layout is 9.4.8, my current Yamaha RX-A3040 doesn't allow for wides so I'm simply running 2 pairs of surrounds with a split signal into individual amp channels, what would be wides are at about 65° and the regular surrounds are at about 100°. Then there is a height speaker above every bed layer speaker except the center, the Front Heights and Wide Heights are a split signal as are the Surround Heights and Rear Heights. I've played with all the different Atmos settings and found that in my room having the front four set to Front Heights/Presence works better than Top Fronts, same with the rear four, Rear Heights/Presence sound better than Top Rears.
> 
> I'm waiting to see what happens with Emotiva's new XMR-1 processor, if it comes about the way it's supposed to I'll be running it as 9.1.6 and doubling up my Wide and Surround Heights as Top Middles, if not I'm simply adding another 3040, running them both simultaneously and splitting the height speakers between the 2 to give me a discrete 8 speaker Top Layer, and use a Mini DSP to slightly adjust phase for the actual surrounds from one of the AVR's to create Pseudo Wides. (Basically run the Wides off one AVR and the Surrounds off the other, slightly adjust the phase in the Surrounds to give the effect of the sound arriving at the Surrounds just a millisecond or two later than at the Wides. Won't be prefect for discrete sounds but should be pretty decent for panning sounds.)


That's because you don't have an Atmos layout. You should always have the speakers where the AVR thinks they are for proper placement.. especially with object based.

You are layed out for a height bed, this isn't an Atmos layout (not even close really) and also why Atmos settings don't sound right..., heights would be the closest setting to place objects as close as possible to the proper location.


----------



## ALtlOff

cdy2179 said:


> That's because you don't have an Atmos layout. You should always have the speakers where the AVR thinks they are for proper placement.. especially with object based.
> 
> You are layed out for a height bed, this isn't an Atmos layout (not even close really) and also why Atmos settings don't sound right..., heights would be the closest setting to place objects as close as possible to the proper location.


I know it's not prefect but I still get decent overhead panning and this way I was able to use the speakers that I wanted and not have to get into the ceiling at all.
The only ones that are really off are the surround heights, the reflection off the Wide Heights is such that it blends nicely with the Front Heights fairly close to the area which would be in the overlap that Atmos gives you between the Front Heights and Top Heights, and the reason I use the Heights setting instead of Tops (which also worked decent) was that with them set as Heights, height sound from the front and rear that came from a distance and panned over you sound extended farther out.
The original layout was for Auro, but it adapts very well for Atmos, basically the heights work like using an Atmos enabled speaker, just with a much larger and more capable speaker and having it closer to the ceiling for the reflection.
Panning is actually pretty accurate and I have yet to notice a gap, besides object placement still uses two or more speakers at the same time so having them be slightly off really isn't that bad, if the panning is good, what's the difference if a specific sound is off by a foot or two, and how would I even know.
The only reason I'm changing AVR's at all is to get DTS-X and simply be able to use the speakers in the layout I have, in a more discrete manor if I can, if the XMR-1 doesn't come to fruition, running a second 3040 would only be a temporary thing until a more capable solution comes about.
Before this I ran an expanded 9.2 setup with heights and simply wired it so that the surround layer was just duplicated up top, and of course using Atmos with this setup is far superior, besides, this is also just a temporary solution, the only reason I'm using the 3040 at all is because my old AVR died prematurely and the XMR-1 wasn't close, and I got it used from a friend.
And again while not being prefect and or complete, I figured it didn't hurt to let other people know how well I think it does work, if you can't go with the "approved" layout of in-ceiling. I'm not afraid of the Sound Police coming to get me...:laugh:


----------



## rontalley

ALtlOff said:


> I know it's not prefect but I still get decent overhead panning and this way I was able to use the speakers that I wanted and not have to get into the ceiling at all...
> I'm not afraid of the Sound Police coming to get me...:laugh:


They sure were getting their riot gear ready. Hey, if it works for you then it works for you. My Fronts are spread 44 degrees and although not at the recommended 22-30 degrees my sound sound stage is wide and impressive. Yeah of course it would be more ideal to have fronts setup properly and wides but a 7.2.4 is all we got.

However, with all of those splitters, it seems like it would do more harm than good...


----------



## cdy2179

I still need to get the good camera out and take some better shots with a wide angle lens.






























































I have an acoustic panel in the window, I need to seal off the little light that is seen in the pic. It's not enough to cause an issue in the room as It add no light to the room but the cameras long exposure time really brings it out.










Here's a UV light on and off comparison with the star ceiling.. the camera is on a tripod and wasn't moved between shots. The lights off pic is actually a very good representation of how it looks to the eye. The lights on is much darked in real life as the long shutter speed pulls in a ton of light and enhances ceiling glare etc. Of course this is before I did my little nebula on the post above.










And here's all lights off same location.


----------



## wilfredent

cdy2179 said:


> i still need to get the good camera out and take some better shots with a wide angle lens.


sick setup Love it


----------



## bass addict

wilfredent said:


> sick setup Love it


Big ditto.


----------



## cdy2179

Thanks guys!


----------



## adidino

..


----------



## adidino

Not fully completed yet but just about there..


----------



## kmhvball

rms8 said:


> Your room looks fantastic!
> Do you have any plans on trying to change the color of your MINISPLIT ?





kmhvball said:


> I didn't before I saw this


It took awhile, but following up on post 1304 of this thread... I finally got around to painting the minisplit... thanks for the idea!


----------



## rms8

kmhvball said:


> It took awhile, but following up on post 1304 of this thread... I finally got around to painting the minisplit... thanks for the idea!



Glad to help!

Yours looks GREAT! And is 150% less conspicuous! It just blends in so seamlessly.

The Minisplit is such a great solution for so many home theater HVAC problems.



.


----------



## YungHeat

My living room home theater nothing compared to some of the beauty's I've seen on here but itll due for now


----------



## AllenA07

YungHeat said:


> My living room home theater nothing compared to some of the beauty's I've seen on here but itll due for now


I'm loving the Game of Thrones banners. I've got the House Sigils above the door in my room.


----------



## luisev

YungHeat said:


> My living room home theater nothing compared to some of the beauty's I've seen on here but itll due for now


I'm a GOT fan myself... did you print those banners and posters yourself? If printed and if you have the images, you might be able to turn them into acoustic panels and therefore they would serve a dual purpose... 

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...inted-movie-poster-acoustic-panels-cheap.htmlhttp://www.avsforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## dhoff01

Some absolutely amazing rooms on this thread. While mine pales in comparison, its fully functional as a guest room when I have friends and family in town. Otherwise, I roll this bad boy out and turn it into a makeshift HT:





It also serves as my 2 channel setup..




I'm still in the process of getting the whole rom set up, but here's one more of the entire space:


----------



## jaygax

YungHeat said:


> My living room home theater nothing compared to some of the beauty's I've seen on here but itll due for now


we have similar theater signs. I got mine from ebay 2 years ago. I need to replace 1 sign from Yamaha to a Marantz since I upgraded to a Marantz av7702 last Christmas. went back to ebay to find it but couldn't find the seller or the signs anymore. where did you get yours? 


nice to see a fellow polkie setup in here. beautiful theater man! 


Where did you get those GOT banners? I want them


----------



## woolfman

*Woolfman's Theater #2 Done*

I thought I would share the completed project. Thanks to everyone who posts here as it helped me dramtically!


----------



## Stoked21

Thought you'd get a kick out of the 11 month project at a quick glimpse....Gaudy Retro Theater....More details on my build thread in sig.

*March 30, 2015:* Beginning pic....A week earlier I had installed the speakers and pulled all cable/wire and did the rack. Room still used as storage.










*Sept 3, 2015:* Room completed after 5 months of work while simultaneously remodeling the entire kitchen (all while on crutches in a surgical boot). Used only a few times as constant speaker swaps and equipment upgrades were made through Nov 2015.










*Nov 23, 2015:* Phase 2--Room demolished again after less than 3 months of use, during which time constant rework and mods were being made.










*Feb 24, 2016:* After 94 days of construction, room is 98% complete with countless upgrades. 20,000Watts 7.2.4 (9.4.6 ready), all matched drivers, 4K(eShift) HDR 130"wide. Bringing the 11 month journey to an end (For now! ) All DIY, no outside help and no contractors. Other than help lifting things occasionally, and the wife helping me with my color-blindness, this was a solo project.


----------



## nitro28

cdy2179 said:


> I still need to get the good camera out and take some better shots with a wide angle lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an acoustic panel in the window, I need to seal off the little light that is seen in the pic. It's not enough to cause an issue in the room as It add no light to the room but the cameras long exposure time really brings it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a UV light on and off comparison with the star ceiling.. the camera is on a tripod and wasn't moved between shots. The lights off pic is actually a very good representation of how it looks to the eye. The lights on is much darked in real life as the long shutter speed pulls in a ton of light and enhances ceiling glare etc. Of course this is before I did my little nebula on the post above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's all lights off same location.


Ok, I have been trying to take a good picture of my star ceiling for a week. Can you share what settings you are using on your camera and lens to get these. I have a Canon 40D so I can hopefully duplicate them. Thanks.


----------



## nitro28

Here are a few pictures of the completed theater. I am not great at taking pictures, as you can see. 

Flash made this look way more red than it is.


----------



## cdy2179

nitro28 said:


> [/URL]
> http://s42.photobucket.com/user/james_nichols2/media/IMG_0904_zpszlfuhcsy.jpg.html




That is cool


----------



## cdy2179

nitro28 said:


> Ok, I have been trying to take a good picture of my star ceiling for a week. Can you share what settings you are using on your camera and lens to get these. I have a Canon 40D so I can hopefully duplicate them. Thanks.


I used a tripod. Shutter around 1.5 seconds. iso around don't remember but pretty open for dim rooms. I need that lens you're using..


----------



## charlesB

These are great theaters, here's mine


----------



## youthman

Incredibly clean setup Charles.


----------



## TKNice

Nice Charles.. Love the starfield and your color choices!


----------



## schmidtwi

charlesB said:


> These are great theaters, here's mine


Very nice, Charles! Can you fix the "My Theater" URL in your signature? It didn't work, and I'd like to review your build thread.


----------



## charlesB

sorry for not replying, had to deal with family issues and didn't see the posts. I don't know how to fix the link because I built the theater about 9 years ago and then the thread was archived. If you request AVS to re-post it maybe they can. I do appreciate the nice compliments! There are a lot of nice builds on this thread. If I can convince my wife to move to Boca Raton, I will build another theater, this time a three level IMAX type. I like the really big screen look and feel


----------



## davisnub

YungHeat said:


> My living room home theater nothing compared to some of the beauty's I've seen on here but itll due for now


were those acrylic signs from ebay or from someone here? i've been looking for signs like those but it looks like the guy from ebay stopped making them



woolfman said:


> I thought I would share the completed project. Thanks to everyone who posts here as it helped me dramtically!


what's the distance off-set of the crown molding?


----------



## RealCheetahz

This is the humble Cheetahz Cinema. Built on a tight budget 4 yrs ago. Recently upgraded sound to atmos 7.2.4 with sc-95 elite. Also bought new/used authentic theater seats thst have cup holders..will post anothet pic when that is complete. 

My house was built in 1956 so must deal with 7 ft ceilings. 
2016 remaining upgrades:
Paint
New screen(recently installed 9ft) pic is 8ft screen
Decor
Misc finishing touches











Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## woolfman

davisnub said:


> were those acrylic signs from ebay or from someone here? i've been looking for signs like those but it looks like the guy from ebay stopped making them
> 
> 
> 
> what's the distance off-set of the crown molding?


I offset the crown about 1" from lower ceiling. It looks really good and it still gives enough room behind the crown to place led's for ambient reflecting light.


----------



## davisnub

woolfman said:


> I offset the crown about 1" from lower ceiling. It looks really good and it still gives enough room behind the crown to place led's for ambient reflecting light.


wow that's only 1 foot? I might have to use that as a point of reference for my install! Did you put any reflective tape on the backside of your crown molding?

thanks


----------



## TKNice

Hey Guys.. I think I may have posted in this thread back when it was first created, but I figured I'd share some recent pics since I finally added some room treatments, a bunch of trim, and lots of new gear. There are many more pics in my signature.

Thanks for sharing all of your great theaters and teaching me what I needed to know to complete mine!

Cheers! 

-TK


----------



## inspector

Just beautiful!!!


----------



## bpassman

TKNice said:


> Hey Guys.. I think I may have posted in this thread back when it was first created, but I figured I'd share some recent pics since I finally added some room treatments, a bunch of trim, and lots of new gear. There are many more pics in my signature.
> 
> Thanks for sharing all of your great theaters and teaching me what I needed to know to complete mine!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -TK


I love those subs!


----------



## Jmking

Here is my work in progress.


----------



## nathan_h

TKNice said:


> Hey Guys.. I think I may have posted in this thread back when it was first created, but I figured I'd share some recent pics since I finally added some room treatments, a bunch of trim, and lots of new gear. There are many more pics in my signature.
> 
> Thanks for sharing all of your great theaters and teaching me what I needed to know to complete mine!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -TK


Love the way you trimmed the panels. Classy.

Question: Do you have the AC unit? I realize the compressor is outdoors but I think those wall units do make SOME noise from the blower?


----------



## TKNice

nathan_h said:


> Love the way you trimmed the panels. Classy.
> 
> Question: Do you have the AC unit? I realize the compressor is outdoors but I think those wall units do make SOME noise from the blower?


Thanks Nathan! Yeah, I used the same trim to make the stage panels up front and thought it could look cool on the acoustic panels too. Very happy with how they turned out.

I was actually pretty worried about how loud the mini split AC unit would be and I figured worst case, it will be nice during football season when people are loud in there anyway. Turns out this Mitsubishi unit is whisper silent, at least on the "auto" setting where it can heat or cool the room slowly to whatever temp you set. Actually, I consider my projector in Eco mode to be very quiet and I definitly can't hear the AC unit over it if that gives you an idea. I can't recommend these enough if you have an enclosed room for your theater/media room. It's also a great option because you don't need to cut a huge return vent in the wall and let sound out of the room.


----------



## mattowpe

Howdy! Here are some shots of my HT that I finished (more or less!) in April. Lots more photos and info in my build thread.

Thanks to all you AVS'ers for all the great tips and inspiration!


























And the secret door to my (very modest) equipment rack:


----------



## aidan0908

Here is mine simple and clean. I still have more to do but for now here it is


----------



## aidan0908

ok well I guess my picture didn't load....


----------



## IanR

mattowpe said:


> Howdy! Here are some shots of my HT that I finished (more or less!) in April. Lots more photos and info in my build thread.
> 
> Thanks to all you AVS'ers for all the great tips and inspiration!


Great room! .. especially loved the staggered wall treatment and great use of space for the rack.


----------



## lizrussspike

Great theater, picture, and cool secret door.
Russ


----------



## residency08

My first ever home theater 

Room Dimensions: 25.5 x 14.8 x 8

Just got the seating left to do...

Would love any feedback.


----------



## TKNice

residency08 said:


> My first ever home theater
> 
> Room Dimensions: 25.5 x 14.8 x 8
> 
> Just got the seating left to do...
> 
> Would love any feedback.




Looks great man. I like the coffee color you chose. Did you do some room measurements to determine placement of the panels? I learned the hard way that it's generally best to set up your room treatments to be as symmetrical as possible so I'm curious what you saw to add a 4 inch larger panel on the left side. 

I bet it sounds great in there! Awesome job.


----------



## residency08

TKNice said:


> Looks great man. I like the coffee color you chose. Did you do some room measurements to determine placement of the panels? I learned the hard way that it's generally best to set up your room treatments to be as symmetrical as possible so I'm curious what you saw to add a 4 inch larger panel on the left side.
> 
> I bet it sounds great in there! Awesome job.


Thanks 

For panel placements I did the mirror trick. Not the most accurate I know. But got many reflection points from that. Worked out like a charm. The only place I didn't treat was the ceiling...

Those larger panels are actually custom panels which I had made to go over the 2 windows on the left side of the wall. Helped with light control and sound 

I love how it looks and sounds...


----------



## TKNice

residency08 said:


> Thanks
> 
> For panel placements I did the mirror trick. Not the most accurate I know. But got many reflection points from that. Worked out like a charm. The only place I didn't treat was the ceiling...
> 
> Those larger panels are actually custom panels which I had made to go over the 2 windows on the left side of the wall. Helped with light control and sound
> 
> I love how it looks and sounds...




Ahh, I see.. Covered a window! Makes perfect sense and that's a great move, instead of going with some type of blind. The mirror trick works great! No need to complicate things like I tend to do. . My latest is to modify the front left and right speaker stands to accept a laser pointer to assist in my quest for the perfect toe in!


----------



## DavidK442

residency08 said:


> My first ever home theater
> 
> Room Dimensions: 25.5 x 14.8 x 8
> 
> Just got the seating left to do...
> 
> Would love any feedback.


Looks good. Dark walls and a JVC projector: a great combination. I would have gone darker on the wall treatments though to preserve contrast, but I do understand that sometimes aesthetics need to be considered. Temporary though they may be, I love those Ikea style chairs, especially mated to the matching footstool. I am seriously considering going that route in my room when my cheap and ugly reclining sofa gives out.
Now that the work is almost done, enjoy!


----------



## Saber008

ChldsPlay said:


> Can't believe I never posted my finished theater in here.
> 
> Hello, I'm currently finishing up my home theater and really like the two tone panels you did on the walls. Is it acoustic treatment or just for looks? I'd like to possibly replicate something similar and would like to know what material was used.
> 
> I'm also curious about your 21:9 to 16:9 conversion I saw in your pictures. It looked like you used a separate screen for 16:9 content?


----------



## ChldsPlay

There are acoustic treaments underneath, but they are separate from the fabric panels. The fabric panel frames are made with pine, I think, and the blue and grey fabric are GOM Anchorage (Cobalt & Graphite colors). The black fabric is GOM Sensa fabric that matches the Anchorage look, but is thinner for placement in front of speakers

It's just one screen that has masking panels that attach (magnets) for 16:9 content.


----------



## AXLCMT

*Duration to build:* 14 months
*Screen size: * 160" 2.35:1 (Jamestown)
*Projector: *JVC RS4910
*Lighting:* Lutron Grafik Eye QS
*Remote*: Harmony Ultimate
*A/V Receiver:* Denon X4100w

*Home Theater on a Budget*

I studied the "Dedicated build and Construction Thread" for a few years and copied/pasted/categorized (over 11,000 categories were created) every post for over 400 different member's build threads working every night after work until 11pm and every weekend/vacation day up to 11 hours each day off from work. 
If it was not for the AVSForum.com, my dream of building this would have never been fulfilled. I would never have been able to develop the knowledge and confidence. Glod bless the AVSForum.com.

*Before*:

























*After:*









































*
This is a 50" Insignia 1080p LED TV driven by a HP PC behind it running meyer64's Movie Poster App (Windows 7 OS)*


----------



## TKNice

AXLCMT said:


>



Great job AXLCMT! Obviously all of your research and hard work paid off! Love all the details like your stage area wrap around and lighting.

Very nice!


----------



## AXLCMT

TKNice said:


> Great job AXLCMT! Obviously all of your research and hard work paid off! Love all the details like your stage area wrap around and lighting.
> 
> Very nice!


Thank you TKNice for the compliments!


----------



## icwolf28

TKNice said:


> Great job AXLCMT! Obviously all of your research and hard work paid off! Love all the details like your stage area wrap around and lighting.
> 
> Very nice!


Noob here and been browsing through different build threads to get inspiration for my dream HT. It's always amazing to see the finished product. Nice work AXLCMT !


----------



## kdu3

Very nice!


----------



## TKNice

AXLCMT said:


> Thank you TKNice for the compliments!


Hey AXLCMT, I noticed you have a movie poster display. Here are a bunch of dropbox links with many of my posters. Just thought you may want to grab em.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2416987/Posters Zips/Posters.zip (426 Posters)
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2416987/Posters Zips/Images.zip (119 Posters)
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2416987/Posters Zips/Sci-fi movie posters.zip (79 Posters)
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2416987/Posters Zips/Space.zip (46 Posters)
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2416987/Posters Zips/Theater.zip (75 Posters)
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2416987/Posters Zips/Paintings.zip (15 Posters)
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2416987/Posters Zips/Football.zip (86 Posters)

TK


----------



## macplants

It's been a little over a year since I completed my theater build & finally found the time to get some feedback & answer any questions about this project. Really happy with the look & performance of this room & love spending time with the ATMOS effects & watching concerts. Comments, criticisms, questions - would be happy to answer.
I was planning on a 7/1 system & before we got to the drywall, I discovered ATMOS & originally ran the additional speaker wires to the ceiling locations & shortly thereafter talked myself into doing it. This room is set up for a 7/2/4 ATMOS audio (13 SPEAKERS INCLUDING THE SUBS), my son talked me into the second sub (expensive, but I'm glad we did it!)

SYSTEM:
DENON AVR-X5200W
EMOTIVE 7 CHANNEL AMP
SONY BLU-RAY
APPLE TV
ROKU
KLIPSCH SPEAKERS:
2 - RO-280F
1 - RP-450C
2 - RP-250S
4 - CDT-5800-C11
2 - R-5650-S11
2 - R-115SW


----------



## AXLCMT

TKNice said:


> Hey AXLCMT, I noticed you have a movie poster display. Here are a bunch of dropbox links with many of my posters. Just thought you may want to grab em.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2416987/Posters Zips/Posters.zip (426 Posters)
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2416987/Posters Zips/Images.zip (119 Posters)
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2416987/Posters Zips/Sci-fi movie posters.zip (79 Posters)
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2416987/Posters Zips/Space.zip (46 Posters)
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2416987/Posters Zips/Theater.zip (75 Posters)
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2416987/Posters Zips/Paintings.zip (15 Posters)
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2416987/Posters Zips/Football.zip (86 Posters)
> 
> TK


Wow. Thanks TKNice!! That was very cool of you to share! God bless.


----------



## citsur86

Other than a couple speaker upgrades (heights and rears) - here is my new finished "Living Room" Home Theater. 



*AV Receiver*: Pioneer Elite VSX-44

*Mains*: B&W 684 S1

*Center*: CM Center S2

*Subwoofer*: Rhythmic FV15HP

*Surrounds*: B&W 685 S1

*Heights*: Polk Audio T15
*Rears*: Polk Audio T15



*Edit 8/24/16:* Updated to show the FV15HP which replaced the LV12R


----------



## thrang

@citsur86

Cool! Congrats. Must have been a nice day or two of sweat running those surround and height wires...


----------



## citsur86

thrang said:


> @citsur86
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! Congrats. Must have been a nice day or two of sweat running those surround and height wires...




Luckily my father-in-law is an electrician......and taught me a few things along the way! Haha - was fun setting it all up. Next on my list is to replace the heights and rears with B&W 686 S2s, then get an 11.2+ Atmos receiver, then another Rythmik LV12R Sub, Then 4 in ceiling speakers. The journey never ends which I know you know! Excited to see how your new setup turns out!


----------



## audioguy

Given the purchase you just made from "Thrang", you did quite the upgrade!! Congrats!!


----------



## thrang

audioguy said:


> Given the purchase you just made from "Thrang", you did quite the upgrade!! Congrats!!


That was erniethebarkingcat, not citsur86

Though if he'd like my 803's and Fathom 113 subs, I still have them and reside in NJ as well!


----------



## audioguy

GPowers said:


> New photo taken with a wide angle lens.


I LOVE that crisp, clean, uncluttered look. While I am more than satisfied with the sound in my room, the room looks and feels more like a recording studio. I am strongly considering covering every bit of my current treatment to create a look similar to yours or that of Peter M. 

Great job!!


----------



## goodbar0

Excited to share my completed theater/game room...!


----------



## climber07

I should have never browsed this thread. Some of these theater rooms are unbelievable. Even the "family room" pics make me green with envy.

My very modest attempt at a dedicated movie room needs a lot of work. Darker paint and acoustic treatments are in order. Changing the orientation and adding theater seating is something I'd love to complete. I'm most proud of my DIY custom media console with lots of room for amp upgrades/additions, media server, etc. 

I almost feel unworthy to post my pics but here goes anyway...


----------



## PretzelFisch

climber07 said:


> I should have never browsed this thread. Some of these theater rooms are unbelievable. Even the "family room" pics make me green with envy.


you did a great job, looks great much better then my room.


----------



## youthman

*BEFORE:










*
*








*
1.5yrs ago, I had Klipsch RF-83 & RC-64 speakers and a Klipsch RSW-15 sub up front (skinny speakers shown below) hidden behind my false wall. Out of curiosity, I purchased a pair of 1980 Klipsch LaScala speakers and they blew me away so I sold the RF-83 / RC-64 and purchased a third Klipsch LaScala. Since the new speakers would not fit behind my current false wall, a friend of mine began building my new front wall. Since we were upgrading the new front wall, might as well increase the 103" Elite Screen to a 150" Seymour Center Stage XD Acoustic Transparent Screen. Shortly after he began, he had 3 strokes. Fast forward 1.5yrs later....he was finally able to complete the new front cabinet!











*AFTER:*




















The Screen can be easily raised by pulling on a latch (similar to a hood release on a vehicle) and supported by gas shocks. As you can see, in 1.5yrs I purchased 3 more Klipsch RSW-15 subs. 

We added one LED strip and 3 Outdoor Flood Lights behind the screen that allows me to "Reveal" the speakers without lifting the screen.





















The cabinet is 100% Custom and has some hand carved elements (medallions and leafs at the top)































One of my favorite features of the new cabinet is the bottom middle section is supported by 300lb Sliding Rails that allows me to easily climb behind my equipment to change out components.










Here is shot of the "Reveal" Lighting. 3 Outdoor Lighting firing down on the speakers and a blue LED Strip along the bottom angled upwards towards the speakers. 











Finally, here is a Video Tour on Youtube of the room.


----------



## kmhvball

youthman said:


> *
> 1.5yrs ago, I had Klipsch RF-83 & RC-64 speakers and a Klipsch RSW-15 sub up front (skinny speakers shown below) hidden behind my false wall. Out of curiosity, I purchased a pair of 1980 Klipsch LaScala speakers and they blew me away so I sold the RF-83 / RC-64 and purchased a third Klipsch LaScala. Since the new speakers would not fit behind my current false wall, a friend of mine began building my new front wall. Shortly after he began, he had 3 strokes. Fast forward 1.5yrs later....he was finally able to complete the new front cabinet!
> *


*

Wow... amazing front wall upgrade!!!*


----------



## youthman

Thanks Kevin. It definitely was a MASSIVE upgrade in so many ways. Sound, visual appeal, quality of wood, functionality not to mention going from 103" Non-Acoustic Transparent Screen to 150" Acoustic Transparent Screen.


----------



## pias

goodbar0 said:


> Excited to share my completed theater/game room...!


goodbarO, "Excited to share my completed theater/game room.."

I really like the clean & sharp look of your room. Good job !


----------



## citsur86

Updated with the FV15HP which replaced the LV12R!

10/4/2016 - Updated with Projector setup!

5/16/2017 - Just purchased a second FV15HP. Will get it setup and replace photos with new ones soon!

Here is my new finished "Living Room" Home Theater. 

*Plasma 50" TV:* Samsung PN50C8000 
*Projector:* Optoma GT1080
*AV Receiver:* Pioneer Elite VSX-44
*Mains:* B&W 684 S1
*Center:* B&W CM Center S2
*Surrounds:* B&W 685 S1
*Subwoofer:* 2x Rhythmic FV15HP
*Heights:* 2x Polk Audio T15 
*Rears:* 2x Polk Audio T15


----------



## ody

Here's my make over.... Check the link in my signature for before, during, and some more after pics

[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## thrillcat

ody said:


> Here's my make over.... Check the link in my signature for before, during, and some more after pics
> 
> [/IMG][/URL]


I've been through your thread before and LOVE that room, but don't you feel that the LRs are toed in a bit too far, or is it the photo just making it look that way?


----------



## cdy2179

thrillcat said:


> I've been through your thread before and LOVE that room, but don't you feel that the LRs are toed in a bit too far, or is it the photo just making it look that way?


Gotta say I agree. I've used extreme toe in toed just in front of seats to even out SPL across the seats but these looks like they're aimed way way more than that. Did you play pink noise and do the walk test to make sure you didn't get out of the sweet spot?


----------



## ody

thrillcat said:


> I've been through your thread before and LOVE that room, but don't you feel that the LRs are toed in a bit too far, or is it the photo just making it look that way?





cdy2179 said:


> Gotta say I agree. I've used extreme toe in toed just in front of seats to even out SPL across the seats but these looks like they're aimed way way more than that. Did you play pink noise and do the walk test to make sure you didn't get out of the sweet spot?


The pics may make them look more toed in than they are, they are directly aimed at the front outside seats. The speakers are Reaction Audio CX15's, with a 2" compression driver horn, which gives them a 90 degree dispersion pattern, they have a very large sound stage. I know this extreme toe in wouldn't work with my old speakers(paradigm monitor 11's) But i works with the wide dispersion pattern of these speakers and makes my sweet spot the entire front row. SPL meter in hand, you can sit in any seat and get the same level from both left and right speakers.


----------



## cdy2179

ody said:


> The pics may make them look more toed in than they are, they are directly aimed at the front outside seats. The speakers are Reaction Audio CX15's, with a 2" compression driver horn, which gives them a 90 degree dispersion pattern, they have a very large sound stage. I know this extreme toe in wouldn't work with my old speakers(paradigm monitor 11's) But i works with the wide dispersion pattern of these speakers and makes my sweet spot the entire front row. SPL meter in hand, you can sit in any seat and get the same level from both left and right speakers.


That's about as toed in as I thought. A wide dispersion doesn't mean it'll be good 70 degrees off axis on those outer seats. If you watch Home theater geeks 177 and 178 Anthony explains how to hear the sweet spot. Basically playing pink noise and walking along the seat path (ears low of course). You'll hear the hiss change as you get too far off axis. You can't really use a meter for this. Gotta use the old ears. This is how you determine when toe in is right. 

That room looks great!


----------



## citsur86

ody said:


> Here's my make over.... Check the link in my signature for before, during, and some more after pics




Amazing, this is the kind of Home Theater I hope to have one day, though mine will be a bit smaller and walled off. I have a part of my basement that's unfinished that I hope to turn into a dedicate HT at some point. The room is here. Long way to go before it looks like a HT lol.


----------



## pias

ody said:


> Here's my make over.... Check the link in my signature for before, during, and some more after pics
> 
> [/IMG][/URL]



That room is cool, with a capital C .


----------



## citsur86

Just updated my post in this thread here with my most recent projector upgrade! Pictures over there!


----------



## Drew888

My research is just beginning. My room addition won't have framing up until maybe this coming March or so. In the meantime a quick question, has anyone been disappointed in the projectors inability to match the new quantum dot 4k displays?
Display quality is very important to me and I'm thinking of building around a large TV instead of using a projector. I have no experience with them but a 120"+ screen size is so very appealing.


----------



## citsur86

Drew888 said:


> My research is just beginning. My room addition won't have framing up until maybe this coming March or so. In the meantime a quick question, has anyone been disappointed in the projectors inability to match the new quantum dot 4k displays?
> Display quality is very important to me and I'm thinking of building around a large TV instead of using a projector. I have no experience with them but a 120"+ screen size is so very appealing.




I don't have experience with 4K either in TV or Projector so I can't directly answer your question. But I can tell you that I've heard great things about the 4K projectors out there when setup properly. They'll cost you a pretty penny though.


----------



## thrang

Drew888 said:


> My research is just beginning. My room addition won't have framing up until maybe this coming March or so. In the meantime a quick question, has anyone been disappointed in the projectors inability to match the new quantum dot 4k displays?
> Display quality is very important to me and I'm thinking of building around a large TV instead of using a projector. I have no experience with them but a 120"+ screen size is so very appealing.


A 120" Flat panel???

Yes, your research is at its nascent stages....


----------



## Drew888

Hahahaha, you read that as 120" flat panel? I thought I was referencing a projector.


I will have to head out and demo each but only curious of your opinions.




thrang said:


> A 120" Flat panel???
> 
> Yes, your research is at its nascent stages....


----------



## thrang

Drew888 said:


> Hahahaha, you read that as 120" flat panel? I thought I was referencing a projector.
> 
> 
> I will have to head out and demo each but only curious of your opinions.


Well.....

_Display quality is very important to me and I'm thinking of building around a large TV instead of using a projector.​_
So, yeah....


----------



## jeff43

*Very well done HT*



Xeneize12 said:


> Just finished the upgrade of my HT to HT 2.0 featuring a 7.2.4 setup
> 
> The highlights of the upgrade:
> 
> - Atmos in-ceiling
> - Added a 2nd sub
> - Added wall/french doors to divide the bar/lounge area from the actual media room
> - Better speaker placement on the 7.1 (now that I have a full enclosed room
> - Added acoustic panels
> - Replaced L/C/R speakers
> - Upgraded AVR to Denon 6200W
> 
> My next upgrade will feature a close cabinet in one of the corner (replacing the media center) and an optional projector with a slide-down screen (keeping the TV)


I have to say that this HT is easily the best I have seen anywhere online. This is something many folks could pull off for a reasonable price. I've looked at hundreds and hundreds of photos to get something that I thought was reasonably priced and, frankly, not too gaudy. Part of it is I am building my room to almost the exact same dimensions with the exception of my ceiling height only being 7'. That is a huge disadvantage for me but one that I have to live with. The beauty of this room is you can get really expensive equipment and it will work well but you can also use mid to low level equipment and it will work out just fine on virtually any budget (I'm going mid-level).

My one advantage is I will have built-in shelves on the viewing wall for both the equipment and the TV allowing to give me a little more distance from the screen when needed. My TV will be on a sliding shelf so I can move it back about 2 1/2 feet which can help a little when viewing lower resolution as well as 3D material. I like the design because it's simple, lighter wall colors are fine when using flat paint...I prefer to not have a dungeon feel, and the surrounds on the walls at ear level changed my mind (I was going to go with stands originally). I was also curious to get a view of sound wall panels in this size room and it was a pleasure to read how well they worked out for you and add aesthetically to the room as well. 

Thanks for posting these pics because I can see what I had actually envisioned in my mind, seriously it's really close. To me, it's really, really classy. Because of my work schedule I won't start my build until December but I will post before and after pics to what you as well as others think. It won't be as nice as this one simply because my ceiling will be a "blah" ceiling but, hopefully, the rest of the room will make up for that.

I can't emphasize enough how great I think your HT is. It's a great outline to model from and I'm surprised we don't see many more similar HT's.


----------



## westbergjoakim

Xeneize12 said:


> Just finished the upgrade of my HT to HT 2.0 featuring a 7.2.4 setup


How long is it between your ceilingspeakers? And how long in front and behind you/your sofa are they? Does it sound well and natural or is it like they are in the wrong place soundwise when something is happening on the screen? Works with both Atmos and dts:x?

Have you tried other placements now or will you stick with that one?

Very nice room! How big is it? I have something like that also, but not completed yet and not yet as nice as yours. Need to do some changes and so before it's done. 

Atm I have only installed 2 of 4 speakers in the ceiling and at top middle, so I'm trying to find as much tips and recommendations of placement as possible before I install the last 2.

Thanks!


----------



## jeff43

westbergjoakim said:


> How long is it between your ceilingspeakers? And how long in front and behind you/your sofa are they? Does it sound well and natural or is it like they are in the wrong place soundwise when something is happening on the screen? Works with both Atmos and dts:x?
> 
> Have you tried other placements now or will you stick with that one?
> 
> Very nice room! How big is it? I have something like that also, but not completed yet and not yet as nice as yours. Need to do some changes and so before it's done.
> 
> Atm I have only installed 2 of 4 speakers in the ceiling and at top middle, so I'm trying to find as much tips and recommendations of placement as possible before I install the last 2.
> 
> Thanks!


I can answer one of the questions for you: it's 21 x 14 x 8.5 feet. My room will be 22.5 x 11.5 x 7 which is why I thought it is such a nice blueprint for my room. His stuff starts on page 46 of this thread.


----------



## Xeneize12

jeff43 said:


> I have to say that this HT is easily the best I have seen anywhere online. This is something many folks could pull off for a reasonable price. I've looked at hundreds and hundreds of photos to get something that I thought was reasonably priced and, frankly, not too gaudy. Part of it is I am building my room to almost the exact same dimensions with the exception of my ceiling height only being 7'. That is a huge disadvantage for me but one that I have to live with. The beauty of this room is you can get really expensive equipment and it will work well but you can also use mid to low level equipment and it will work out just fine on virtually any budget (I'm going mid-level).
> 
> My one advantage is I will have built-in shelves on the viewing wall for both the equipment and the TV allowing to give me a little more distance from the screen when needed. My TV will be on a sliding shelf so I can move it back about 2 1/2 feet which can help a little when viewing lower resolution as well as 3D material. I like the design because it's simple, lighter wall colors are fine when using flat paint...I prefer to not have a dungeon feel, and the surrounds on the walls at ear level changed my mind (I was going to go with stands originally). I was also curious to get a view of sound wall panels in this size room and it was a pleasure to read how well they worked out for you and add aesthetically to the room as well.
> 
> Thanks for posting these pics because I can see what I had actually envisioned in my mind, seriously it's really close. To me, it's really, really classy. Because of my work schedule I won't start my build until December but I will post before and after pics to what you as well as others think. It won't be as nice as this one simply because my ceiling will be a "blah" ceiling but, hopefully, the rest of the room will make up for that.
> 
> I can't emphasize enough how great I think your HT is. It's a great outline to model from and I'm surprised we don't see many more similar HT's.


Thank you man! 

I must say, there are amazing HT here on this thread alone, however l was going more for a media room, I love movies but I also like a room where we can do more than watch movies. It's perfect for that, the sound is probably the one thing to stand out... it's simply perfect.

With 7'' I don't think you have anything to worry about unless you want to be jumping when you watch your shows  In fact, I think that height is probably going to benefit your sound stage and speaker placement given that if your room is the same size as mine, you don't have much room to play with your overhead speakers and having a lower ceiling helps in the sense that you can place them close together given the angle... so silver linings, 7" is by no means an issue....

I have to be honest, I'm very happy with my equipment and setup, it is the work of five years in the making (placing, testing, re doing, building walls, etc) my only "gripe" is that I didn't plan for a media cabinet... although I absolutely love my media furniture, I would prefer that area to be clean... so that's the next big change (aside from the fact that I want an HDR TV this year)
The biggest problem with the media cabinet where it stands now is that all the wiring ends there, there are faceplates for every speaker and even HDMI's.... in fact I even have wiring for speakers I don't even have as I pre-wired for 13.2.6 and even wired for corner speakers if I ever wanted to fully adopt DTS-X (but in love with ATMOS)....

So there you go... you have some time, go to www.monoprice.com and plan your wiring, it's a fun project and it rivals my wife's kitchen 

Thank you for the compliments!



westbergjoakim said:


> How long is it between your ceilingspeakers? And how long in front and behind you/your sofa are they? Does it sound well and natural or is it like they are in the wrong place soundwise when something is happening on the screen? Works with both Atmos and dts:x?
> 
> Have you tried other placements now or will you stick with that one?
> 
> Very nice room! How big is it? I have something like that also, but not completed yet and not yet as nice as yours. Need to do some changes and so before it's done.
> 
> Atm I have only installed 2 of 4 speakers in the ceiling and at top middle, so I'm trying to find as much tips and recommendations of placement as possible before I install the last 2.
> 
> Thanks!


So the measurements of my room are as Jeff pointed out. My speaker placements are just perfect for what I was going for, I wouldn't change a thing.

The way have it now is that I'm using 7.2.4 but the .4 is really middle overheads and back overheads... I am planning on placing my front overheads whenever I buy a bigger and better AVS, but I'm pretty set for now, it sounds amazing... I've had an audio professional installer come hang out with me and he said he's never heard a better sound setup for the money I spent...

If you have only 2 speakers on top, make them your middle ceiling ones and have them just a tad in front of the middle listening position, I have them ~15 degree from the middle ... two speakers gives you about 80% of the experience.... so enjoy it!


----------



## murlidher

When you say you are planning to place front overheads, is it better than having rear overheads?

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xeneize12

murlidher said:


> When you say you are planning to place front overheads, is it better than having rear overheads?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


I mean putting the front ceiling ones to a 7.2.6 spec.... right now i'm at 7.2.4 but off spec since I technically use my middle as front... the back ones are fine.


----------



## cdy2179

Xeneize12 said:


> I mean putting the front ceiling ones to a 7.2.6 spec.... right now i'm at 7.2.4 but off spec since I technically use my middle as front... the back ones are fine.


On most AVRs you can select where the Atmos speakers are placed. I haven't seen the ability to select center and rear Atmos but I have seen center and rear heights. That would probably place objects much closer to where they should be than using the front Atmos selection when they are really located at the center location.

It's object based so it doesn't matter as long as the speakers are close to where you tell the AVR they are.


----------



## murlidher

Can you please visit my post here (http://www.avsforum.com/showthread.php?p=48037241) and suggest placement suggestions please. Thanks

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidK442

Just a reminder, this is the "Completed Theater Thread".
The purpose was to post and view completed theater pictures, not to wade through a bunch of the typical forum hoohash.
Thanks.


----------



## jason4vu

Here is my completed theater


----------



## jeff43

I thought I was the only one that knew what a shuffle board was. Cream on the top.


----------



## brian6751

jason4vu said:


> Here is my completed theater



Absolutely beautiful!! Very Nice


----------



## javeryh

jason4vu said:


> Here is my completed theater


Wow. Stunning. Also, I'm so jealous that you have room for a shuffleboard table. It is the one thing I wanted that I don't have room for.


----------



## citsur86

jason4vu said:


> Here is my completed theater...




The quality of some theaters like this on this forum never cease to amaze me. Have a component list you might be willing to share including screen, speakers, projector, subwoofer(s), amps, processor, etc?

Nice work, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Mounta1n

citsur86 said:


> The quality of some theaters like this on this forum never cease to amaze me. Have a component list you might be willing to share including screen, speakers, projector, subwoofer(s), amps, processor, etc?
> 
> Nice work, absolutely beautiful.


Check out the link to his build thread at the bottom of his post. Should be all the details there.


----------



## jason4vu

citsur86 said:


> The quality of some theaters like this on this forum never cease to amaze me. Have a component list you might be willing to share including screen, speakers, projector, subwoofer(s), amps, processor, etc?
> 
> Nice work, absolutely beautiful.


Thank you!


Projector
Jvc Rs500

Screen 
Falcon 160" wide 2.35 

Speakers
3 triad gold lcr for fronts
6 triad inwall silver/4 lcr for side and back surrounds
4 triad inciting silver/6 sat for Atmos
2 triad inwall bronze subs
2 Seaton subs 18"

Marantz 7702 MKii preamp
Emotiva xpa 7 channel gen3
Emotiva xpa 6 channel gen3
2x QSC DPS3322UA
Panasonic UB900 4k bluray
DirectV 
PS4


----------



## Design1stcode2nd2

I've been gone a while, some really nice builds guys.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

jason4vu said:


> Thank you!


What are the dimensions of the room? before build and after build?

Edit: I see in your build thread you say it is roughly 26x20x10.

So is that 26ft deep from back wall to projection screen, and 20ft wide, with a 10ft ceiling?


----------



## jason4vu

Daniel Chaves said:


> What are the dimensions of the room? before build and after build?
> 
> Edit: I see in your build thread you say it is roughly 26x20x10.
> 
> So is that 26ft deep from back wall to projection screen, and 20ft wide, with a 10ft ceiling?


Around 23.5 ft from back wall to screen.


----------



## gnolivos

Here is my updated theatre after various revisions. 

Click signature for more.


----------



## kezug

gnolivos said:


> Here is my updated theatre after various revisions.
> 
> Click signature for more.



^^^ Very nice! I love the theme and decor...yeah baby YEAH!


----------



## hatlesschimp

This thread always makes me very very happy!


----------



## Romans828

Just finished it. The picture quality isn't that great. Still working on the door knob...


----------



## javeryh

Romans828 said:


> Just finished it. The picture quality isn't that great. Still working on the door knob...


Wow very nice. Got a build thread?


----------



## Romans828

javeryh said:


> Wow very nice. Got a build thread?


I don't. I have lots of pictures throughout the process. I suppose that I could create one after the fact.


----------



## cdy2179

Romans828 said:


> I don't. I have lots of pictures throughout the process. I suppose that I could create one after the fact.


yeah you should. Looks similar to mine.. just blue of course. What size room do you have?


----------



## Romans828

cdy2179 said:


> yeah you should. Looks similar to mine. What size room do you have?


It was 25 X 17 before the acoustic treatments and baffle wall. So now it is around 22 X 16'8". The ceiling steps up from 9' to 10' to 11' in the center.


----------



## sigma722

Romans828 said:


> I don't. I have lots of pictures throughout the process. I suppose that I could create one after the fact.


Yes please!!!


----------



## cdy2179

Romans828 said:


> It was 25 X 17 before the acoustic treatments and baffle wall. So now it is around 22 X 16'8". The ceiling steps up from 9' to 10' to 11' in the center.


Damn.. I'm jealous . I'm at 16x20 after my baffle wall. Ceiling at 10'4". Seats at 12 and 17 from a 165" screen. Another foot of width and 1 more behind me 
would be great.


----------



## jason4vu

Romans828 said:


> Just finished it. The picture quality isn't that great. Still working on the door knob...


Really nice! Love the color scheme


----------



## Romans828

jason4vu said:


> Really nice! Love the color scheme


Hi Jason, Just noticed that you are in Nashville. I'm down in Murfreesboro.


----------



## jason4vu

Romans828 said:


> Hi Jason, Just noticed that you are in Nashville. I'm down in Murfreesboro.


We will have to get together at some point. Would like to check that theater out


----------



## Romans828

jason4vu said:


> We will have to get together at some point. Would like to check that theater out


Sure...sounds good


----------



## 1st Cav

Romans828 said:


> Hi Jason, Just noticed that you are in Nashville. I'm down in Murfreesboro.


 @Romans828 @jason4vu 

Great looking theaters guys, very impressive! I'm thinking that we need a Middle TN GTG, not that my little hole of a room compares (or is even ready/finished yet) but it'd be nice to get ideas from heavy hitters in the area.


----------



## audiovideoholic

1st Cav said:


> @Romans828 @jason4vu
> 
> Great looking theaters guys, very impressive! I'm thinking that we need a Middle TN GTG, not that my little hole of a room compares (or is even ready/finished yet) but it'd be nice to get ideas from heavy hitters in the area.


I'd be down from SE Kentucky. Murray State area.


----------



## inspector

1st Cav said:


> @*Romans828* @*jason4vu*
> 
> Great looking theaters guys, very impressive! I'm thinking that we need a Middle TN GTG, not that my little hole of a room compares (or is even ready/finished yet) but it'd be nice to get ideas from heavy hitters in the area.



My daughter just moved to Valley Hill, TN, just below you. here's my HT:


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...parksplex-tandem-garage-ht.html#post_22372603


----------



## GetGray

Romans828 said:


> Hi Jason, Just noticed that you are in Nashville. I'm down in Murfreesboro.


I'm in Nashville, too. Be good to meet the local guys I don't know.


----------



## jason4vu

GetGray said:


> I'm in Nashville, too. Be good to meet the local guys I don't know.


We will have to get something together


----------



## GetGray

jason4vu said:


> We will have to get something together


Sounds good. You guys got a new house right? Still in Bellevue?


----------



## jason4vu

GetGray said:


> Sounds good. You guys got a new house right? Still in Bellevue?


Yeah we built a new home in pegram


----------



## brazensol

Romans828 said:


> Just finished it. The picture quality isn't that great. Still working on the door knob...


That blue and black combo looks really sharp! You got a build thread for your theater?

Edit: Saw your reply. Pics would be nice though!


----------



## nesto719

Xeneize12 said:


> Just finished the upgrade of my HT to HT 2.0 featuring a 7.2.4 setup
> 
> The highlights of the upgrade:
> 
> - Atmos in-ceiling
> - Added a 2nd sub
> - Added wall/french doors to divide the bar/lounge area from the actual media room
> - Better speaker placement on the 7.1 (now that I have a full enclosed room
> - Added acoustic panels
> - Replaced L/C/R speakers
> - Upgraded AVR to Denon 6200W
> 
> My next upgrade will feature a close cabinet in one of the corner (replacing the media center) and an optional projector with a slide-down screen (keeping the TV)


What are your room dimensions


----------



## Nightlord

Now that the lighting has been put up, and there's nothing left to do inside the theater - at least while it is staying Pre-Atmos/Pre-4K. So here's the pics.

First some short facts:
5 seats
6 subs (3+3, stereo)
8 surrounds - 3 on each side channel and 1 on each back channel.
Seymour AV CenterStage XD AT-screen

First a little PreViz (without center rendered and different sub placement than later chosen):









Cozy shot:









Seating:









Backlit screen to show speakers:








_( Ino Audio i32s fronts, 16s center )_

Electronics in the room behind:








_( Rotel 1090, NAD 208, Marantz MM900, Denon 2807, Xbox 360, Sonos... )_


----------



## AllenA07

After moving through this thread I figured that I would add my theater to the mix. This is actually the second theater I have in this thread, my first one was a little bedroom project. I'm in a different house now with an actual dedicated media room (though still small at roughly 11.5 x 16). I've got the room setup running 7.2.4. A quick run down of the equipment:

Audio: I'm using a Denon x6200 to drive all the surround speakers in my theater, I have an Emotiva XPA-5 handling the front sound stage. In the front I have the EMP Impression Line, E55ti towers and an E56ti center. The side surrounds are SVS Prime Bookshelf speakers, the rear surrounds and Atmos speakers are SVS Prime Satellites. For bass I have an SVS PC-12 Plus as well as a SVS PC-13 Ultra. I also have 15 GIK acoustic panels to help control reflections.

Video: My projector is a JVC RS400 projecting onto a 110 Silver Ticket Screen. Note that in the pictures the screen may look a little small, I have masking on there and didn't take them down for the pictures I snapped. I am using an Oppo UDP 203 as my disc player, and have a Playstation 4 in there for gaming needs. Rounding it out I have an Roku Ultra for streaming and a Harmony Elite controlling everything.

On going projects: My theater will never be done completely. Right now I'm continuing to cover the room in black velvet. Also, later this year I plan on getting 4 more bass traps and making them all ceiling to floor. Also at some point I need to figure out seating, that's a whole other issue.

Finally, before pictures, a few disclaimers: I know my theater isn't pretty. I have embraced the ugly. When I shut off the lights I have everything covered in velvet and can't see it anyway. Secondly wire management is not my strong suit. I'm actually pretty terrible at it. Sorry.



My rack (stand?) in the back of the room. The sub in the picture is my PC-12. Again, sorry about the wires.



A shot of the front of the room. As a side note, with more velvet comes considerably more difficulty in taking a good picture.



This is another picture of the front where you can see the location of the front Atmos speakers.



Finally a full shot of the back of the theater so you can see the location of the rear Atmos speakers. Eventually the entire room is going to be covered in velvet, but that is still some time off.

I know it's nowhere near as fancy as a lot of the theaters on this site, but my ugly little theater does the trick nicely.


----------



## Schloob1

Xeneize12 said:


> Just finished the upgrade of my HT to HT 2.0 featuring a 7.2.4 setup
> 
> The highlights of the upgrade:
> 
> - Atmos in-ceiling
> - Added a 2nd sub
> - Added wall/french doors to divide the bar/lounge area from the actual media room
> - Better speaker placement on the 7.1 (now that I have a full enclosed room
> - Added acoustic panels
> - Replaced L/C/R speakers
> - Upgraded AVR to Denon 6200W
> 
> My next upgrade will feature a close cabinet in one of the corner (replacing the media center) and an optional projector with a slide-down screen (keeping the TV)


Xeneize12, what a/v stand is that? Right now have been looking for one is very clean and between 60-70 in. but without breaking the bank. Want to replace my Lovan that served me well but no longer need since I no longer have tube HDTV that weighed over 200 lbs.


----------



## Xeneize12

Schloob1 said:


> Xeneize12, what a/v stand is that? Right now have been looking for one is very clean and between 60-70 in. but without breaking the bank. Want to replace my Lovan that served me well but no longer need since I no longer have tube HDTV that weighed over 200 lbs.


It's the Horizon EX

https://www.standoutdesigns.com/


----------



## Mat1220




----------



## brian6751

@Mat1220 

Love it! Looks like a great place to hang out.


----------



## citsur86

@Mat1220 really nice! Like the red theme! Don't see that too often in HTs.


----------



## WereWolf84

Mat1220 said:


> Spoiler


Nice room, any equipment list?


----------



## Mat1220

WereWolf84 said:


> Nice room, any equipment list?


Hey, thanks!

Yeah equipment list! Here goes:



So in the rack from top to bottom:

- Middle Atlantic A/V rack
- Control4 HC800 controler
- Control4 IO extender
- Samsung UBDK8500 (4K UHD player)
- Qnap TS-451 with four 4TB WD red HDD (16 total TB for network back up and PLEX server)
- Apple Airport Express
- Bell FibreOp 4K PVR Arris VIP5662W
- Sonos Connect
- Onkio M5010 2 channel amp (for 2 extra theater Atmos Channels)
- Dayton Audio SA230 Sub amp (for living room in wall sub)
- generic 19" LCD monitor (for OSD navigation of house AVRs and movie queue up in theater)
- Araknis 24 port Network switch
- Binary 4x4 video Matrix (connected to baluns at rack and TV locations in house via Cat6)
- Berringer iNuke NU6000 (in theater sub amp)
- Control4 8x8 audio Matrix/Amp (for whole house distributed audio)
- OPPO BDP-103 Blu-ray player (for whole home Blu-ray distribution... but we mostly use PLEX for movies outside the theater)
- Marantz Marantz SR6011 AVR (for theater - 11.2 channel, 9 amps)
- Pioneer VS-1025 (Master bedroom 5.1)
- Denon X1100W (Living room 5.1)
(not seen but still in the rack)
- Integral 4k HDFury (for stripping HDR and other low level HDMI signal manipulations)
- Apple TV 2nd gen (for Netflix and NHL center ice)
- Engineering Solutions RS232 DMX engine (for full theater and house LED control)
- various LED controllers (for separate lighting zones) and RGB amplifiers

In the theater:

- JVC DLA-X550 Pojector (4K eShift)
- Elunevision Reference Studio AudioWeave 4K NanoEdge Fixed 120" diag 
- LCR speakers (DIY - Elusive 1099 - diysoundgroup)
- Subwoofers 4 x SI 18 inch 24"/24" sealed enclosure
- Side and rear surround spkears are Phase Technologie Di/Bi pole in WHITE
- 4 channel Atmos (6" Polks I got on sale at BB... on the upgrade list)

Matt


----------



## JVoth

I'll be honest, I was a little surprised when I got to the theater room speakers at the bottom of your equipment list. The top half of the list looks like something off of Electronic House (which isn't a bad thing at all) and the bottom looks like an AVSer's speaker lineup. Great job and a really nice whole house A/V setup. Congrats.


----------



## Mark Anderko

*my theater*

my theater


----------



## citsur86

Mark Anderko said:


> my theater




Awesome. Looks nice!


----------



## JerryIII

Amazing theaters from all here! WOW! Mine is nice but not worthy of this thread.


----------



## citsur86

JerryIII said:


> Amazing theaters from all here! WOW! Mine is nice but not worthy of this thread.




That's alright! We like seeing all kinds. Mine is no where near many of the HTs posted here but I posted it anyways. Lets see it!


----------



## climber07

JerryIII said:


> Amazing theaters from all here! WOW! Mine is nice but not worthy of this thread.


From custom-built dedicated high-end theaters to living rooms with theater setups, they're all nice. Each one is a refuge and a sanctuary to the owner. Post 'em all I say.


----------



## Gouie

Agreed, post those pics!


----------



## VATerp

I had posted in this thread here but some final pictures: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...st-basement-dedicated-home-theater-setup.html


----------



## citsur86

VATerp said:


> I had posted in this thread here but some final pictures: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...st-basement-dedicated-home-theater-setup.html



Super clean and nice looking. Good work!


----------



## DavidK442

VATerp said:


> I had posted in this thread here but some final pictures:



Not too little, not too much...just right.
Super-clean dedicated space. Very nice!


----------



## JerryIII

Here we go! 65 OLED coming soon.


----------



## citsur86

JerryIII said:


> Here we go! 65 OLED coming soon.



You thought this wasn't good enough to post?! This is awesome. That's a lot of equipment you have there. Also love the boardwalk and park place monopoly cards. I've never seen that before!


----------



## JerryIII

citsur86 said:


> You thought this wasn't good enough to post?! This is awesome. That's a lot of equipment you have there. Also love the boardwalk and park place monopoly cards. I've never seen that before!


Thanks for the kind words. As for the Boardwalk and Park Place pictures they are one offs that we had made. 

Here are some up close pics of the gear. The rack is a Salamander.


----------



## brian6751

climber07 said:


> From custom-built dedicated high-end theaters to living rooms with theater setups, they're all nice. Each one is a *refuge and a sanctuary to the owner*. Post 'em all I say.


10000% accurate. That's what its all about, isn't it?


----------



## wired1

We built a bar/theater. Wanted a multipurpose space  And, I am a huge single malt fan  So we named it The Wee Coo, or "The Little Cow" 

7.1.4 Atmos. Sony 4K pj. 120 inch Stewart screen. Game systems, etc... 

Best thing I EVER did  

Thanks for looking!


----------



## JerryIII

wired1 said:


> We built a bar/theater. Wanted a multipurpose space  And, I am a huge single malt fan  So we named it The Wee Coo, or "The Little Cow"
> 
> 7.1.4 Atmos. Sony 4K pj. 120 inch Stewart screen. Game systems, etc...
> 
> Best thing I EVER did
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Beautiful!


----------



## wired1

JerryIII said:


> wired1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We built a bar/theater. Wanted a multipurpose space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I am a huge single malt fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we named it The Wee Coo, or "The Little Cow"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.1.4 Atmos. Sony 4K pj. 120 inch Stewart screen. Game systems, etc...
> 
> Best thing I EVER did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
Click to expand...

Thanks! And to others in this thread, you ALL have WONDERFUL theaters! Enjoy them often with family and friends


----------



## DavidK442

wired1 said:


> We built a bar/theater. Wanted a multipurpose space  And, I am a huge single malt fan  So we named it The Wee Coo, or "The Little Cow"
> 
> 7.1.4 Atmos. Sony 4K pj. 120 inch Stewart screen. Game systems, etc...
> 
> Best thing I EVER did
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Sorry, but that gear, in that room is like using a Ferrari to haul fire wood.


----------



## wired1

DavidK442 said:


> wired1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We built a bar/theater. Wanted a multipurpose space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, I am a huge single malt fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we named it The Wee Coo, or "The Little Cow"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.1.4 Atmos. Sony 4K pj. 120 inch Stewart screen. Game systems, etc...
> 
> Best thing I EVER did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but that gear, in that room is like using a Ferrari to haul fire wood.
Click to expand...

Phew! Good thing you don't have to live here and enjoy it! It IS rather awful a problem LOL


----------



## Bluecow003

Here is my room that I finished up last year. Components are in my signature. Probably the part I like the best is that the equipment is behind a drywall door, so when I turn the lights off in the room it is black as black can be no matter the time of day. Others probably have that in their rooms too, but no matter how long you sit in the room you'll never be able to see your hand in front of your face. I love being able to listen to music in complete and total darkness since the only sense it really leaves available is listening. I'm sure there will be things I continue to tweak about the room, but the most important thing is that a year later now I still use the room 4 to 5 times every week.


----------



## JerryIII

wired1 said:


> We built a bar/theater. Wanted a multipurpose space  And, I am a huge single malt fan  So we named it The Wee Coo, or "The Little Cow"
> 
> 7.1.4 Atmos. Sony 4K pj. 120 inch Stewart screen. Game systems, etc...
> 
> Best thing I EVER did
> 
> Thanks for looking!


What is the other gear that you are running?


----------



## Bluecow003

Mat1220 said:


>


Are those Olly Moss Star Wars prints from the original screenprint run? I had a set of them that I bought from the original sale at original cost. They eventually became more valuable to other people than they were to me, so I ended up selling them a couple years ago. I always loved those prints a lot.


----------



## JerryIII

Bluecow003 said:


> Are those Olly Moss Star Wars prints from the original screenprint run? I had a set of them that I bought from the original sale at original cost. They eventually became more valuable to other people than they were to me, so I ended up selling them a couple years ago. I always loved those prints a lot.


That is really cool! I am a Star Wars freak too!


----------



## DavidK442

DavidK442 said:


> Sorry, but that gear, in that room is like using a Ferrari to haul fire wood.





wired1 said:


> Phew! Good thing you don't have to live here and enjoy it! It IS rather awful a problem LOL



Sorry. I guess my comment was a bit rude.
It's mainly the light colored walls with the expensive projector that I was referring to.
In some of your other posts the screen looks more grey, so maybe it is a Stewart Firehawk, which will help the black level to some extent.
The important thing is that you enjoy it, which obviously you do.
Each to their own.


----------



## Hellohowareyou

climber07 said:


> From custom-built dedicated high-end theaters to living rooms with theater setups, they're all nice. Each one is a refuge and a sanctuary to the owner. Post 'em all I say.


Not directed at me, but I too got cold feet after looking at all of these superawesome setups. Here's my modest HT. Mine isn't worthy of his thread in any way, but because you insisted...

The last pic is my hallway leading to the theatre. Hopefully, I'll fill the racks up with titles. It's a long way, but I'm enjoying the ride...

Oh, forgot the basics:
7.2.4
130 inch scope screen Elunevision
JVC X750 (RS500)
Pioneer Elite SC-95
Polk RTiA9
Polk CSiA6
Polk FXiA6
Polk MC60
SVS PB 1000


----------



## wired1

DavidK442 said:


> Sorry. I guess my comment was a bit rude.
> It's mainly the light colored walls with the expensive projector that I was referring to.
> In some of your other posts the screen looks more grey, so maybe it is a Stewart Firehawk, which will help the black level to some extent.
> The important thing is that you enjoy it, which obviously you do.
> Each to their own.


No worries  That's why I made my post lighthearted 

As for the light walls, the screen is Grey and the wall it sits on is black, and the result is fantastic. SURE, it could be a little better if I blacked out the whole place, but that was not my goal from the start. I'd rather have the space be multipurpose. And yes, that's why we went with a grey screen


----------



## chadsmith013

Hellohowareyou said:


> Not directed at me, but I too got cold feet after looking at all of these superawesome setups. Here's my modest HT. Mine isn't worthy of his thread in any way, but because you insisted...
> 
> The last pic is my hallway leading to the theatre. Hopefully, I'll fill the racks up with titles. It's a long way, but I'm enjoying the ride...
> 
> Oh, forgot the basics:
> 7.2.4
> 130 inch scope screen Elunevision
> JVC X750 (RS500)
> Pioneer Elite SC-95
> Polk RTiA9
> Polk RTiA6
> Polk FXiA6
> Polk MC60
> SVS PB 1000


looks awesome man....but if yours is modest..mine is frugal..LOL..

great work though


----------



## Hellohowareyou

chadsmith013 said:


> looks awesome man....but if yours is modest..mine is frugal..LOL..
> 
> great work though


chad, I am a late entrant in this thread and avsforum as well. Soon after I got your response, I tried looking up your creation but I can't find it  Can you please lend me a hand, err... link?


----------



## chadsmith013

Hellohowareyou said:


> chad, I am a late entrant in this thread and avsforum as well. Soon after I got your response, I tried looking up your creation but I can't find it  Can you please lend me a hand, err... link?


i havent really posted a completed theater thread or pics...Ive posted pics of my DIY speaker builds and stuff like that...guess mine has been more of a work in progress. its in a loft thats about 12 X 14. basically put in speakers, a projector and a couch...and threw up a few pics...will have to post some more once im a little more close to being done.


----------



## Mashie Saldana

Bluecow003 said:


> Here is my room that I finished up last year. Components are in my signature. Probably the part I like the best is that the equipment is behind a drywall door, so when I turn the lights off in the room it is black as black can be no matter the time of day. Others probably have that in their rooms too, but no matter how long you sit in the room you'll never be able to see your hand in front of your face. I love being able to listen to music in complete and total darkness since the only sense it really leaves available is listening. I'm sure there will be things I continue to tweak about the room, but the most important thing is that a year later now I still use the room 4 to 5 times every week.


That is a lot of nice thick treatment all around, I'll bet it sounds fantastic.


----------



## Hellohowareyou

chadsmith013 said:


> i havent really posted a completed theater thread or pics...Ive posted pics of my DIY speaker builds and stuff like that...guess mine has been more of a work in progress. its in a loft thats about 12 X 14. basically put in speakers, a projector and a couch...and threw up a few pics...will have to post some more once im a little more close to being done.


I would love to create something myself. I love this stuff, alas I am a parent of two toddlers (girls at that...) Time is my most expensive element that I can't seem to have. But some day man, some day...

I will diligently go through your speaker builds till then...


----------



## chadsmith013

Hellohowareyou said:


> I would love to create something myself. I love this stuff, alas I am a parent of two toddlers (girls at that...) Time is my most expensive element that I can't seem to have. But some day man, some day...
> 
> I will diligently go through your speaker builds till then...


yes time is hard to come by...my DIY was more for budget...i wanted quality equipment but couldnt afford the quality prices..so DIY was the natural way to go..ive had ALOT of help in this forum and it wouldnt of been possible without a few peoples help.

but enjoy your theater..it looks amazing..i like how clean it is. seems like a really nice room to relax in. and enjoy those young ones..they grow up so fast..


----------



## monydas

*my diy*

Hi all


----------



## monydas

monydas said:


> Hi all


screen - Seymour acoustically transparent center stage XD
pioneer D3 av receiver 
speakers klipsch & Polk audio
OPTOMA DLP PROJECTOR


----------



## sigma722

Bluecow003 said:


> Are those Olly Moss Star Wars prints from the original screenprint run? I had a set of them that I bought from the original sale at original cost. They eventually became more valuable to other people than they were to me, so I ended up selling them a couple years ago. I always loved those prints a lot.


I know they aren't the original screen prints.

I'm assuming he made some acoustic panels based on that one thread. There have been some pretty high res scans of the OG Moss for a while, so they come out pretty decently reprinted. 

Man I wish I owned the original screen prints. People might be interested to know that the set can sell for $5000USD.

If you got them from the original sale, I assume you have a few other Mondo prints as well? 

Edit: It's also awesome to see this thread so active recently.


----------



## Bluecow003

Mashie Saldana said:


> That is a lot of nice thick treatment all around, I'll bet it sounds fantastic.


I don't know how other rooms sound, but my room sounds pretty great to my ears. I'm really blown away by what the Anthem AVM60 puts out. I had some idea of what I was hoping to achieve in terms of sound quality with my room and I feel like I was able to meet or exceed those expectations, so I'm satisfied.


----------



## Mat1220

sigma722 said:


> I know they aren't the original screen prints.
> 
> I'm assuming he made some acoustic panels based on that one thread. There have been some pretty high res scans of the OG Moss for a while, so they come out pretty decently reprinted.
> 
> Man I wish I owned the original screen prints. People might be interested to know that the set can sell for $5000USD.
> 
> If you got them from the original sale, I assume you have a few other Mondo prints as well?
> 
> Edit: It's also awesome to see this thread so active recently.





Bluecow003 said:


> Are those Olly Moss Star Wars prints from the original screenprint run? I had a set of them that I bought from the original sale at original cost. They eventually became more valuable to other people than they were to me, so I ended up selling them a couple years ago. I always loved those prints a lot.


No, unfortunately they are not originals from the original screenprint run. They are reproductions I bought last year at my local HMV for like 30 bucks a piece. They look very nice and the quality is top notch for a copy. I like them!


----------



## ahands

OK not quite completed, but:

1.96m x 3.6m

7.2

Marantz SR6011 Amplifier
JBL THX HT1F (LCR) 
JBL THX HT1D (SRLR) 
JBL THX HT1S - Changed the drivers to hit sub 15hz
Mission 7DS (SRBLR) 
Optoma HD25e
PS3
PS4Pro
Raspberry Pi running Kodi

Looking to add .4 Dolby Atmos 


















Build thread here!!!


----------



## JerryIII

ahands said:


> OK not quite completed, but:
> 
> 1.96m x 3.6m
> 
> 7.2
> 
> Marantz SR6011 Amplifier
> JBL THX HT1F (LCR)
> JBL THX HT1D (SRLR)
> JBL THX HT1S - Changed the drivers to hit sub 15hz
> Mission 7DS (SRBLR)
> Optoma HD25e
> PS3
> PS4Pro
> Raspberry Pi running Kodi
> 
> Looking to add .4 Dolby Atmos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build thread here!!!




Wow! That room looks like an absolute bam box! I bet it sounds great! Maybe it is the camera angle but all I can think of is the famous Maxell poster. Enjoy it in good health and thanks for sharing.


----------



## brazensol

Hellohowareyou said:


> Not directed at me, but I too got cold feet after looking at all of these superawesome setups. Here's my modest HT. Mine isn't worthy of his thread in any way, but because you insisted...
> 
> The last pic is my hallway leading to the theatre. Hopefully, I'll fill the racks up with titles. It's a long way, but I'm enjoying the ride...
> 
> Oh, forgot the basics:
> 7.2.4
> 130 inch scope screen Elunevision
> JVC X750 (RS500)
> Pioneer Elite SC-95
> Polk RTiA9
> Polk CSiA6
> Polk FXiA6
> Polk MC60
> SVS PB 1000


I really like that clock in the 4th picture. I must find a similar one and incorporate it into my bar/gameroom design.


----------



## Hellohowareyou

^ Just google "railway station two way clock".


----------



## Mark Anderko

*suggestion*



VATerp said:


> I had posted in this thread here but some final pictures: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...st-basement-dedicated-home-theater-setup.html




That is gorgeous. Did you ever think of putting a black runner (carpet, fabric, whatever) in front of the screen. Would help with a little glare off the bright carpet and would look nice. But seriously, what an awesome, clean, theater you have!


----------



## VATerp

Mark Anderko said:


> That is gorgeous. Did you ever think of putting a black runner (carpet, fabric, whatever) in front of the screen. Would help with a little glare off the bright carpet and would look nice. But seriously, what an awesome, clean, theater you have!


Thank you for the kind words and comments. I hadn't thought of putting any black runner but I have some spare gym flooring that is pitch black I could try and see what difference it makes.

What is interesting is the carpet is a bit darker than what the pictures show. If you see my build thread its quite a bit of gray/silver in it but the way the lighting is in the room, it definitely lightens it up. I wanted a contrast when I originally planned it out. I did paint the screen wall in black which I recommend. I may even paint the trim in satin black as well which could help instead of the white!


----------



## xylem

Here is mine. 
Detailed of my set up in my signature.
Side note, I sold my X-wing panels and I am doing a new set with the falcon millennium. I will be adding a landscape panel of the Guardians of the Galaxy as well above the receiver "niche".
---

Also, Thank you all for sharing and helping, AVS is a great Community, group of people willing to help! I learnt and still learning a lot from all of you.


----------



## ARSens

Not 100% complete, but, like Death Star 2.0, complete enough to be usable 

It's currently a 7.1/5.1.2 system and it sounds great.

I'm still missing the acoustic panels and the second subwoofer to get it to my planned 7.2/5.2.2 configuration. 

I also need to do something about the visible wires, unfortunately things changed during construction of the home, so the speaker placement had to change, and because of that the wires are coming out from where they're not supposed to.


----------



## dlbeck

xylem said:


> Here is mine.
> Detailed of my set up in my signature.
> Side note, I sold my X-wing panels and I am doing a new set with the falcon millennium. I will be adding a landscape panel of the Guardians of the Galaxy as well above the receiver "niche".
> ---
> 
> Also, Thank you all for sharing and helping, AVS is a great Community, group of people willing to help! I learnt and still learning a lot from all of you.


Whoa...why did you sell your x-wing panels? Love those...


----------



## xylem

dlbeck said:


> Whoa...why did you sell your x-wing panels? Love those...


I spread the love 
I do like to Tinker around and it gives me the opportunity to make another one. 
If someone likes my new one, I might sell them again and do another one.. I have a few ideas for new one.


----------



## Brent A

dlbeck said:


> Whoa...why did you sell your x-wing panels? Love those...


Agreed, those are very nice looking. 



xylem said:


> I spread the love
> I do like to Tinker around and it gives me the opportunity to make another one.
> If someone likes my new one, I might sell them again and do another one.. I have a few ideas for new one.


You mention custom acoustic panels in your signature. Are these as well as the trooper print the panels?


----------



## xylem

Brent A said:


> Agreed, those are very nice looking.
> 
> 
> 
> You mention custom acoustic panels in your signature. Are these as well as the trooper print the panels?


Yes, they are all custom acoustic panels. I did some for me, and since they were pretty good, I had some custom requests. 
Last month I had a request for the below black and white MadMax (1979) and The Thing. These were challenging due to the "age" of the movies and the lack of high quality picture. I even tried with screenshot of the movie on pause, but they turned out really nice, kind of "Vintage BadA$$ style"! They are 30x20 with Roxul Rockboard 60 (rigid mineral wool) for sound absorption inside. The fabric is acoustically transparent, and usually I add/suggest a spacer in the back (behind the panel) to add an air gap (Wall / Air Gap / Panel).
Since I sold the X-wing, I have a new project for a 3 panels falcon Millennium. I just need to finish the frame.


----------



## Brent A

xylem said:


> Yes, they are all custom acoustic panels. I did some for me, and since they were pretty good, I had some custom requests.
> Last month I had a request for the below black and white MadMax (1979) and The Thing. These were challenging due to the "age" of the movies and the lack of high quality picture. I even tried with screenshot of the movie on pause, but they turned out really nice, kind of "Vintage BadA$$ style"! They are 30x20 with Roxul Rockboard 60 (rigid mineral wool) for sound absorption inside. The fabric is acoustically transparent, and usually I add/suggest a spacer in the back (behind the panel) to add an air gap (Wall / Air Gap / Panel).
> Since I sold the X-wing, I have a new project for a 3 panels falcon Millennium. I just need to finish the frame.



Nice! That scratches my early MadMax itch too. 
I've been working on ways to get some acoustic panels in my room, but I just can't get anything to pass the WAF. I showed her the X-Wing panels last night and she was more intrigued with that approach than with anything else so there is some hope now. I'm looking forward to seeing how your Falcon panels turn out.


----------



## xylem

Brent A said:


> Nice! That scratches my early MadMax itch too.
> I've been working on ways to get some acoustic panels in my room, but I just can't get anything to pass the WAF. I showed her the X-Wing panels last night and she was more intrigued with that approach than with anything else so there is some hope now. I'm looking forward to seeing how your Falcon panels turn out.


Make a deal with her:
She can have a panel with Magic Mike or 50 shades of grey in her room and you get Star Wars


----------



## yippiechicken

Completed (for now) except for window treatments which are on order. We did most of the work ourselves and are quite happy with the way everything turned out. We use the room almost nightly.


----------



## 5saladz

Completed as of a few months back. The room is a converted garage in the UK, hence the small scale (2.4m x 5.4m) compared to a lot of the US systems here. The rear of the room is my home office space, while the rest is dedicated to home cinema and gaming.


----------



## kezug

yippiechicken said:


> Completed (for now) except for window treatments which are on order. We did most of the work ourselves and are quite happy with the way everything turned out. We use the room almost nightly.
> 
> View attachment 2011433
> View attachment 2011313
> 
> View attachment 2011321
> View attachment 2011329
> 
> View attachment 2011425
> View attachment 2011377
> 
> View attachment 2011385
> View attachment 2011417
> 
> View attachment 2011401
> View attachment 2011409
> 
> View attachment 2011441


Very nice job! I especially like the detailing of the molding/lighting too!


----------



## xylem

Brent A said:


> Nice! That scratches my early MadMax itch too.
> I've been working on ways to get some acoustic panels in my room, but I just can't get anything to pass the WAF. I showed her the X-Wing panels last night and she was more intrigued with that approach than with anything else so there is some hope now. I'm looking forward to seeing how your Falcon panels turn out.


Here is the Millennium Falcon, I need to change the wall mount to reduce the gap in between the panel on the wall. The X-wing panels were a little bit wider.
Each panel is 40x24 with a 2inch MinWool insulation 1280 for sound control.


----------



## scottyb

xylem said:


> Here is the Millennium Falcon, I need to change the wall mount to reduce the gap in between the panel on the wall. The X-wing panels were a little bit wider.
> Each panel is 40x24 with a 2inch MinWool insulation 1280 for sound control.


Are the panels hard to make?
We'd be interested in buying some or learning how to make them.
They look amazing!!


----------



## Brent A

xylem said:


> Here is the Millennium Falcon, I need to change the wall mount to reduce the gap in between the panel on the wall. The X-wing panels were a little bit wider.
> Each panel is 40x24 with a 2inch MinWool insulation 1280 for sound control.



Nice! I saw your post of it in the other thread of which I am now subscribed. 


I have officially got the go ahead to go this route but I had to concede to sell a couple of my SW prints that I purchased a few years ago. So panels like these would go up on the walls instead. I'm OK with that because they will be stylish and functional at the same time. Now I just need to find the time to work on making them. 


BTW, did you know your Falcon pic is backwards?


----------



## xylem

scottyb said:


> Are the panels hard to make?
> We'd be interested in buying some or learning how to make them.
> They look amazing!!


Not hard, but tricky to make them "correctly".
Need some picture editing skills (Photoshop / Gimp...).
Basic Wood Working skills and tools.
It does take a few hours per panel.
I've done more than a dozen for myself and people around.

You can also check this thread, which I am part of, and a lot of good ideas and people helping.
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...inted-movie-poster-acoustic-panels-cheap.html

PM me if you want more information.


----------



## xylem

Brent A said:


> Nice! I saw your post of it in the other thread of which I am now subscribed.
> 
> 
> I have officially got the go ahead to go this route but I had to concede to sell a couple of my SW prints that I purchased a few years ago. So panels like these would go up on the walls instead. I'm OK with that because they will be stylish and functional at the same time. Now I just need to find the time to work on making them.
> 
> 
> BTW, did you know your Falcon pic is backwards?


What do you mean backwards? 

It can turn right or left, it's a Spaceship, space has no right or wrong way  

When you edit the picture, you can flip it.


----------



## Brent A

xylem said:


> What do you mean backwards?
> 
> It can turn right or left, it's a Spaceship, space has no right or wrong way
> 
> When you edit the picture, you can flip it.



Sorry, I couldn't resist. The dish is on the wrong side of the ship. Not a big deal as most people probably wouldn't notice.


----------



## llang269

xylem said:


> Here is the Millennium Falcon, I need to change the wall mount to reduce the gap in between the panel on the wall. The X-wing panels were a little bit wider.
> Each panel is 40x24 with a 2inch MinWool insulation 1280 for sound control.


Those panels are very impressive! I would love a few of those


----------



## xylem

Brent A said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist. The dish is on the wrong side of the ship. Not a big deal as most people probably wouldn't notice.


Ah Ah, Love it! 

Let's say it's part of the design, conversation piece


----------



## rontalley

yippiechicken said:


> Completed (for now) except for window treatments which are on order. We did most of the work ourselves and are quite happy with the way everything turned out. We use the room almost nightly.
> 
> View attachment 2011433
> View attachment 2011313
> 
> View attachment 2011321
> View attachment 2011329
> 
> View attachment 2011425
> View attachment 2011377
> 
> View attachment 2011385
> View attachment 2011417
> 
> View attachment 2011401
> View attachment 2011409
> 
> View attachment 2011441


Sweet!


----------



## drunkpenguin

Here's mine. Recently remodeled a bit, built the speaker stage, redid that carpet, and added some new side wall panels. Mine has a really catchy name, we called it.... The Theater.


----------



## westbergjoakim

yippiechicken said:


> Completed (for now) except for window treatments which are on order. We did most of the work ourselves and are quite happy with the way everything turned out. We use the room almost nightly.
> 
> View attachment 2011433
> View attachment 2011313
> 
> View attachment 2011321
> View attachment 2011329
> 
> View attachment 2011425
> View attachment 2011377
> 
> View attachment 2011385
> View attachment 2011417
> 
> View attachment 2011401
> View attachment 2011409
> 
> View attachment 2011441


Do you have any surrounds? Or do you go with 3.x.4? ☺

Skickat från min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## jjcook

drunkpenguin said:


> Here's mine. Recently remodeled a bit, built the speaker stage, redid that carpet, and added some new side wall panels. Mine has a really catchy name, we called it.... The Theater.


I like the discordant carpet pattern -- very unique.


----------



## drunkpenguin

jjcook said:


> I like the discordant carpet pattern -- very unique.


Thanks, that came from the fact that I hate laying carpet and I hate paying others even more. We originally had solid grey wall to wall carpet but after 10 years it needed to be replaced. I started looking into alternatives to carpet and found these random carpet tiles on Amazon so we went with it. They are not as plush as traditional carpet but way more fun to install. Plus if we stain one we can pop it up and glue a new one down.


----------



## wse

xylem said:


> Here is mine.
> Detailed of my set up in my signature.
> Side note, I sold my X-wing panels and I am doing a new set with the falcon millennium. I will be adding a landscape panel of the Guardians of the Galaxy as well above the receiver "niche".
> ---
> 
> Also, Thank you all for sharing and helping, AVS is a great Community, group of people willing to help! I learnt and still learning a lot from all of you.


Very nice :grin:


----------



## wse

drunkpenguin said:


> Here's mine. Recently remodeled a bit, built the speaker stage, redid that carpet, and added some new side wall panels. Mine has a really catchy name, we called it.... The Theater.


Very cool bass traps in all corner  Sweet I am sure it sounds great


----------



## yippiechicken

kezug said:


> Very nice job! I especially like the detailing of the molding/lighting too!





rontalley said:


> Sweet!


Thanks! 

We did a TON of planning before getting started on construction. It sure is nice seeing it all come together according to the plan (well, mostly ).


----------



## yippiechicken

westbergjoakim said:


> Do you have any surrounds? Or do you go with 3.x.4? ☺
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


Yeah, I've got 4 in-ceiling RBH A-815L set up as my surrounds and rear surrounds. I know surrounds in the ceiling may not be ideal but sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do!

2 Klipsch RP-280F's (L&R), a Klipsch RP-450C (center) and an 
Hsu VTF-15H MK2 sub round out my 7.1 system.

I'm running everything through a Pioneer SC-1223k receiver.

It all sounds great to my old ears!


----------



## ambesolman

Brent A said:


> Nice! That scratches my early MadMax itch too.
> I've been working on ways to get some acoustic panels in my room, but I just can't get anything to pass the WAF. I showed her the X-Wing panels last night and she was more intrigued with that approach than with anything else so there is some hope now. I'm looking forward to seeing how your Falcon panels turn out.




A new hope? 


Sent using Tapatalk cuz the mobile version is still


----------



## yippiechicken

xylem said:


> Here is mine.
> Detailed of my set up in my signature.
> Side note, I sold my X-wing panels and I am doing a new set with the falcon millennium. I will be adding a landscape panel of the Guardians of the Galaxy as well above the receiver "niche".
> ---
> 
> Also, Thank you all for sharing and helping, AVS is a great Community, group of people willing to help! I learnt and still learning a lot from all of you.





xylem said:


> Here is the Millennium Falcon, I need to change the wall mount to reduce the gap in between the panel on the wall. The X-wing panels were a little bit wider.
> Each panel is 40x24 with a 2inch MinWool insulation 1280 for sound control.


Those panels are spectacular! I'd be very interested in purchasing something like those.


----------



## dlbeck

xylem said:


> Here is the Millennium Falcon, I need to change the wall mount to reduce the gap in between the panel on the wall. The X-wing panels were a little bit wider.
> Each panel is 40x24 with a 2inch MinWool insulation 1280 for sound control.


Xylem - PM me. I would love to buy them.


----------



## xylem

dlbeck said:


> Xylem - PM me. I would love to buy them.


Pm sent.
thanks.


----------



## JerryIII

yippiechicken said:


> Those panels are spectacular! I'd be very interested in purchasing something like those.


Agreed. These panels look fantastic. When I get a dedicated room I definitely want some! X-wings and mellimum falcon for me. 

Great work!


----------



## Rush85

*My theater*

My completed theater. May still do some acoustic treatments in the future.


----------



## citsur86

Rush85 said:


> My completed theater. May still do some acoustic treatments in the future.


Very Nice! This is almost the exact look I'll be going for when I eventually get around to finishing my reserved part of the basement for my theater. I love the gray and blue look!


----------



## nathan_h

Rush85 said:


> My completed theater. May still do some acoustic treatments in the future.


Very sharp! Acoustic panels would likely improve the sound.


----------



## k3nnis

ahands said:


> OK not quite completed, but:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.96m x 3.6m
> 
> 
> 
> 7.2
> 
> 
> 
> Marantz SR6011 Amplifier
> 
> JBL THX HT1F (LCR)
> 
> JBL THX HT1D (SRLR)
> 
> JBL THX HT1S - Changed the drivers to hit sub 15hz
> 
> Mission 7DS (SRBLR)
> 
> Optoma HD25e
> 
> PS3
> 
> PS4Pro
> 
> Raspberry Pi running Kodi
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to add .4 Dolby Atmos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build thread here!!!




What size is the screen? Diagonal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason4vu

Rush85 said:


> My completed theater. May still do some acoustic treatments in the future.


Well done!


----------



## scotty3x3

xylem said:


> Here is mine.
> Detailed of my set up in my signature.
> Side note, I sold my X-wing panels and I am doing a new set with the falcon millennium. I will be adding a landscape panel of the Guardians of the Galaxy as well above the receiver "niche".
> ---
> 
> Also, Thank you all for sharing and helping, AVS is a great Community, group of people willing to help! I learnt and still learning a lot from all of you.


xylem... do you have a build thread for your theater? In particular, I'm looking to find out how you got a "bookshelf" style speaker to be flush mounted with your wall? I would LOVE to do that, but not sure how to...


----------



## xylem

scotty3x3 said:


> xylem... do you have a build thread for your theater? In particular, I'm looking to find out how you got a "bookshelf" style speaker to be flush mounted with your wall? I would LOVE to do that, but not sure how to...


They are in-wall speakers, search the below for example:
Klipsch R-5650-S II
http://www.klipsch.com/in-wall-speakers

Multiple brand are doing that, it's nice when you have limited space.


----------



## xylem

FYI, I am building a new set of panels, so my Millennium Falcon is for sale:

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/209-a...-falcon-design-set-3-panels.html#post52124193


----------



## xylem

My new design for my room, fit pretty well with the copper of the Klipsch!


----------



## OpticDisc

We've had ours done for a bit, but we just had it calibrated by Michael Chen.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## youthman

xylem said:


> My new design for my room, fit pretty well with the copper of the Klipsch!


Love the setup and although I never got into Star Wars, the custom panels look awesome! Did you make the fabric cover yourself or have them printed? Would be interested in possibly having mine done.


----------



## Zerobit00

Screen Research 2.35:1
Sim2 Nero3D
Panamorph 480


----------



## nathan_h

Looks handsome. Two rows?


----------



## Zerobit00

Thank you. Yes, there are two rows


----------



## 5saladz

Zerobit00 said:


> Thank you. Yes, there are two rows


Love the seats. What are they please? They look like something out of Star Trek...


----------



## sigma722

Yeah it's a pretty neat theater all around. Reminds me of Lost in Translation (or rather the hotel in it) I think.


----------



## Zerobit00

5saladz said:


> Love the seats. What are they please? They look like something out of Star Trek...


They are pretty comfortable but hard enough, so it’s really difficult to fall asleep while you watch a movie. They have an electric mechanism which let to adjust tilt. They were made by a small company in Russia. The company makes seats for private home theaters. Making an order we can choose any design, form and material (fabric, leather, alcantara etc)


----------



## shayno

My "Almost" finished room


----------



## dlfurr

Our HT is primarily a 35mm Dolby Digital screening room but also includes an Epson 5010 with an OPPO 103 BD player.
All speakers are JBL Pro Cinema models, audio processing is accomplished by a CP650 Dolby Digital unit and feeds all QSC amps. We screen a lot of 35mm polarized 3D titles so the screen is a Harkness Silver 11X5 foot micro perf. Side masking, lighting, lens changes and curtain roll are all automated and controlled by a Christie CA21 Automation system. The entire "show" is begun either by a timer or via a key FOB which I activate from my seat in the screening room. Everything else happens according to the programming of the CA21.

I've tried to post some updated pic but as soon as I select pictures from my computer, the "Upload"
icon disappears so here the link from an older post. 
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...ion/1903289-d-d-home-theatre-sun-city-ca.html
The only changes are the screen size and seats.


----------



## Zerobit00

Dolby Atmos 7.2.4

JVC DLA-X5500WE
Kauber Mperfw 117″
Marantz SR7011
Oppo BDP-105
Apple TV 4
Dali Rubicon LCR
Dali Phantom H60
Dali K-14F
RTI XP6

More pictures


----------



## JudgeSmails

*My Media Room*

Ok, here goes. What originally was planned as full on media room with projector morphed a bit into this end result. We eat together as a family and play a lot of video games so wanted something more multi-purpose. Thus the high seat table and move to TV, etc. All I have left is the rack. That is just a bakers rack we had lying around we re-purposed for the time being. Since it's serviceable not rushing into a rack, taking my time to get what I want. Current room has big WAF so that is a plus in my house...Enjoy!


----------



## HTMatrix

Just got mine mostly done. Still need to get window and acoustical treatments along with work on the speaker placement but its getting close.


----------



## LFE Junkie

Completed theater, enjoy


----------



## ironmikey12

JudgeSmails said:


> Ok, here goes. What originally was planned as full on media room with projector morphed a bit into this end result. We eat together as a family and play a lot of video games so wanted something more multi-purpose. Thus the high seat table and move to TV, etc. All I have left is the rack. That is just a bakers rack we had lying around we re-purposed for the time being. Since it's serviceable not rushing into a rack, taking my time to get what I want. Current room has big WAF so that is a plus in my house...Enjoy!


Where'd you get the pub height table? I like


----------



## xylem

My small theater.
Quick update with my new homemade panels, still need one more, or I will do a new full set for the left side, haven't decided yet, maybe Dark Knight set, or Hubble.


----------



## Adamg (Ret-Navy)

LFE Junkie said:


> Completed theater, enjoy


LFE,

Incredible Movie Theater you have built! Looks professional and so comfy. Awesome Job LFE!

I am so damn jealous. I need a new House! 

The only thing missing is a Bed. Because if that was my Theater, I would sleep there as well


----------



## jason4vu

LFE Junkie said:


> Completed theater, enjoy


Well done!


----------



## citsur86

Since I just made a considerable upgrade to my Living Room Home Theater, I figured I would make a new post with new pictures.

*5/20/2017 - Updated with a second FV15HP!*

Here is my new finished "Living Room" Home Theater. 

*Plasma 50" TV: *Samsung PN50C8000 
*Projector:* Optoma GT1080
*AV Receiver:* Marantz SR-6011
*Amplifier 1(for Tactiles):* iNuke 1000DSP
*Amplifier 2(for Top Rears):* Audio Source AMP100VS
*Mains:* B&W 684 S1
*Center:* B&W CM Center S2
*Surrounds:* B&W 685 S1
*Subwoofer:* 2x Rhythmic FV15HP
*Tactiles:* 4x AuraSound AST-2B-4 (subfloor mounted)
*Front Heights:* 2x Polk Audio T15 
*Rear Heights:* 2x Polk Audio T15
*Top Rears (In Ceiling):* 2x Micca M-8C

Some pictures below!






























































































































































































*Top Rears added 6/23/2017*


----------



## januza

citsur86 said:


> Since I just made a considerable upgrade to my Living Room Home Theater, I figured I would make a new post with new pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 5/20/2017 - Updated with a second FV15HP
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new finished "Living Room" Home Theater.
> 
> 
> 
> Plasma 50" TV: Samsung PN50C8000
> 
> Projector: Optoma GT1080
> 
> AV Receiver: Pioneer Elite VSX-44
> 
> Mains: B&W 684 S1
> 
> Center: B&W CM Center S2
> 
> Surrounds: B&W 685 S1
> 
> Subwoofer: 2x Rhythmic FV15HP
> 
> Heights: 2x Polk Audio T15
> 
> Rears: 2x Polk Audio T15
> 
> 
> 
> Some pictures below!




Does it make a difference when u stack ur subs like that ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## citsur86

januza said:


> Does it make a difference when u stack ur subs like that ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Majority of the time the answer is not really. Usually you'll just get a +6db of gain. In my case, because of my room, I have a vertical null at 52Hz and stacking actually places the sub in the 1/4 harmonic which fills in that null. You can see in my signature link for my frequency response that I was able to get a reasonably flat bass response by stacking. This is an oddity that worked in my case but wouldn't do the same most of the time.


----------



## jdlynch

Stoked21 said:


> Thought you'd get a kick out of the 11 month project at a quick glimpse....Gaudy Retro Theater....More details on my build thread in sig.
> 
> *March 30, 2015:* Beginning pic....A week earlier I had installed the speakers and pulled all cable/wire and did the rack. Room still used as storage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sept 3, 2015:* Room completed after 5 months of work while simultaneously remodeling the entire kitchen (all while on crutches in a surgical boot). Used only a few times as constant speaker swaps and equipment upgrades were made through Nov 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nov 23, 2015:* Phase 2--Room demolished again after less than 3 months of use, during which time constant rework and mods were being made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Feb 24, 2016:* After 94 days of construction, room is 98% complete with countless upgrades. 20,000Watts 7.2.4 (9.4.6 ready), all matched drivers, 4K(eShift) HDR 130"wide. Bringing the 11 month journey to an end (For now! ) All DIY, no outside help and no contractors. Other than help lifting things occasionally, and the wife helping me with my color-blindness, this was a solo project.


I know I'm late to comment, but...


Awesome renovation! I am impressed and I love the colors. Are your acoustic panels DIY or purchased? I would like to know the type and cloth colors so I can duplicate.


----------



## Zerobit00

DD5.1

Panasonic PT-AE8000EA
Elite Screens R135WH1
KEF R900
KEF R600C
KEF R800DC
KEF R400b
Integra DTR-50.7
Dune HD Solo 4K
Apple TV 3
RTI XP6


































More pictures


----------



## Rocko66

This would probable fit in the "small room" category. 
Room Dimensions 13'X16'x8' with a False Wall.


----------



## DavidK442

Rocko66 said:


> This would probable fit in the "small room" category.
> Room Dimensions 13'X16'x8' with a False Wall.


Classy!


----------



## zebracatzebra

Rocko66 said:


> This would probable fit in the "small room" category.
> Room Dimensions 13'X16'x8' with a False Wall.


Looks great! I really like the style of the acoustic panels and the spot lights on them.


----------



## citsur86

Since I just made a considerable upgrade to my Living Room Home Theater, I figured I would make a new post with new pictures.

*6/27/2017 - Updated with new AVR (Marantz SR-6011), Top Rears + External Amp, and moved second sub with Audyssey XT32 EQ.*

*Here is my new 7.2.4 "Living Room" Home Theater. *

*7* = Fronts (2x B&W 684 S1), Center (1x B&W CM Center S2), Surrounds (2x B&W 685 S1), Rear Surrounds (2x Polk T15)
*.*
*2* = Subwoofers (2x Rythmik FV15HP)
*.*
*4* = 2x Front Heights (2x Polk T15), 2 Top Rears (in ceiling 2x Micca M-8C)
*Plasma 50" TV: *Samsung PN50C8000 
*Projector:* Optoma GT1080
*Screen:* 120” Elite VMAX2
*AV Receiver:* Marantz SR-6011
*Amplifier 1(for Tactiles):* iNuke 1000DSP
*Amplifier 2(for Top Rears):* Audio Source AMP100VS
*Mains:* B&W 684 S1
*Center:* B&W CM Center S2
*Surrounds:* B&W 685 S1
*Subwoofer:* 2x Rhythmic FV15HP
*Tactiles:* 4x AuraSound AST-2B-4 (subfloor mounted)
*Front Heights:* 2x Polk Audio T15 
*Rear Heights:* 2x Polk Audio T15
*Top Rears (In Ceiling):* 2x Micca M-8C

Some pictures below!


----------



## DavidK442

citsur86 said:


> Since I just made a considerable upgrade to my Living Room Home Theater, I figured I would make a new post with new pictures.
> 
> *6/27/2017 - Updated with new AVR (Marantz SR-6011), Top Rears + External Amp, and moved second sub with Audyssey XT32 EQ.*
> 
> *Here is my new 7.2.4 "Living Room" Home Theater. *


A great place for the family to hang out.
Presumptive but I assume you have well behaved children and a very understanding wife.


----------



## citsur86

DavidK442 said:


> A great place for the family to hang out.
> Presumptive but I assume you have well behaved children and a very understanding wife.


Mostly true haha. I have 1 almost 2 year old boy who is well behaved (for now - I’ve heard of terrible 2s and 3s). We’ll teach him the speakers are off limits for playing with. My wife is understanding but I would say I’m as equally good as a persuationist and negotiator haha.


----------



## Dandion

Hi guys
i have found a lot of good ideas here and so, i thought it was my turn to show my favorite room in the house 
room is 14x17x8.
enjoy
Daniel


----------



## Medi0gre

I'm probably breaking the rules... have a few things to wrap up yet

11x20x7'9"


----------



## DrMichael

This is my "completed" home theater. As of right now I am very happy with the equipment I have but limited by the space available in my house. While searching for our next home I will be looking for an area where I can do a custom home theater like the many listed on this forum. Ultimately I would like to integrate Atmos speakers and a projector video system but I don't think it is worth it at this point as this is our first home and it is unlikely that we will be here for more than 5 years. I congratulate everyone on this thread on the hard work they have put in to achieve such nice setups! Let me know what you guys think!

Equipment:
Surround Processor: McIntosh MX160 (RoomPerfect calibration)
Amplifier: McIntosh MC8207
TV: LG OLED e6 65
Speakers: Martin Logan
CENTER: Motion 50XT
L/R: Motion 60XT
REAR: Motion 40
Subwoofer: SVS PB13 Ultra (2)
Power conditioner: Furman Elite 20
4k player: Oppo 203
Gaming: Sony PS4
Cables: Audioquest
Acoustic treatments: ATS
DVR: Comcast X1
Streaming Device: Apple TV
Turntable: Pro-Ject


----------



## DrMichael

^^ I apologize for the inverted photos but I have tried to edit them and they won't stay corrected. The photo editor on this website can be frustrating.


----------



## Rob Dobbs

citsur86 said:


> Since I just made a considerable upgrade to my Living Room Home Theater, I figured I would make a new post with new pictures.
> 
> *5/20/2017 - Updated with a second FV15HP!*
> 
> Here is my new finished "Living Room" Home Theater.
> 
> *Plasma 50" TV: *Samsung PN50C8000
> *Projector:* Optoma GT1080
> *AV Receiver:* Marantz SR-6011
> *Amplifier 1(for Tactiles):* iNuke 1000DSP
> *Amplifier 2(for Top Rears):* Audio Source AMP100VS
> *Mains:* B&W 684 S1
> *Center:* B&W CM Center S2
> *Surrounds:* B&W 685 S1
> *Subwoofer:* 2x Rhythmic FV15HP
> *Tactiles:* 4x AuraSound AST-2B-4 (subfloor mounted)
> *Front Heights:* 2x Polk Audio T15
> *Rear Heights:* 2x Polk Audio T15
> *Top Rears (In Ceiling):* 2x Micca M-8C
> 
> Some pictures below!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Top Rears added 6/23/2017*


Is that speaker sitting right on top of the Xbox? I'd be concerned about what those vibration might do to the hard drive over time.


----------



## climber07

Rob Dobbs said:


> Is that speaker sitting right on top of the Xbox? I'd be concerned about what those vibration might do to the hard drive over time.


Good catch. You have a good eye. I don't think, however, that the speaker or subs can provide enough shock to cause HDD failures over time. Most consumer HDDs are rated pretty high for G-Shock during operation. I think he's lose his hearing and sell the speakers before the HDD received any damage. LOL


----------



## citsur86

Rob Dobbs said:


> Is that speaker sitting right on top of the Xbox? I'd be concerned about what those vibration might do to the hard drive over time.



Nope the speaker and Xbox are on separate shelves not touching one another. 










I also don’t think that If it was touching it would cause an issue. The speaker is a smallish CM Center S2 so it doesn’t have extremely powerful low end drivers.


----------



## Rob Dobbs

citsur86 said:


> Nope the speaker and Xbox are on separate shelves not touching one another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don’t think that If it was touching it would cause an issue. The speaker is a smallish CM Center S2 so it doesn’t have extremely powerful low end drivers.


Yeah, but what about Tigger? I'm pretty sure he's up to no good. :wink:


----------



## citsur86

Rob Dobbs said:


> Yeah, but what about Tigger? I'm pretty sure he's up to no good. :wink:



Thinking about actually selling this speaker and upgrading to the CM Center 2 S2. This ones not quite keeping up.


----------



## Drwcab

What I am calling phase I or proof of concept. While I finished the basement over the last year I decided to build a space for a home theater. Since I was adding 940sft that on top of the theater would include a rec room, 4th bedroom, 1/2 bath, office/gun room, 2 storage areas 220 for a nice big air compressor the budget simply was not there to go full bore. The extent of any sound mitigation is R13 fluffy in the walls and a double layer in the ceiling (one layer tight against the subfloor a 3in gap and another basically flush with the joists). There is a "solid" exterior door...solid foam. So far the sound is really not bad, the theater is under the master bedroom and part of the living room. With the sound at about 55-60 the door closed you can have a normal conversation in the adjoining rec room...you can hear the theater noise but nothing you have to shout over. The wife has even watched movies/shows upstairs at normal volume 10-11 on a older Samsung soundbar and other than occasional bass not really notice.

Phase II if it ever happens will be some robust soundproofing with 2 layers drywall, snot (as my aunt who does soundproofing/structure work), hat/channel, attention to outlet/box/recessed light openings and a better door.

Room dimensions are 18' 8" (screen wall to back wall) 12' 10" x 7' 8". Riser is 6in tall, pressure treated lumber laying flat with 2x4 and 3/4 TG.

Equipment -
Benq 2050
Denon svc x1200w
5.0.2 Pioneer Andrew Jones
klipsch R-12SW
PS3
Roku3
Silver Ticket 120 screen


----------



## Shan

Drwcab said:


> What I am calling phase I or proof of concept.


Looks good! You'll have some fun in there. While you wait for Phase II, you might consider doing some basic treatments on first reflections, etc. You can make your own panels for a reasonable cost and it should make a good improvement in audio quality. Shan


----------



## LFE Junkie

Drwcab said:


> What I am calling phase I or proof of concept. While I finished the basement over the last year I decided to build a space for a home theater. Since I was adding 940sft that on top of the theater would include a rec room, 4th bedroom, 1/2 bath, office/gun room, 2 storage areas 220 for a nice big air compressor the budget simply was not there to go full bore. The extent of any sound mitigation is R13 fluffy in the walls and a double layer in the ceiling (one layer tight against the subfloor a 3in gap and another basically flush with the joists). There is a "solid" exterior door...solid foam. So far the sound is really not bad, the theater is under the master bedroom and part of the living room. With the sound at about 55-60 the door closed you can have a normal conversation in the adjoining rec room...you can hear the theater noise but nothing you have to shout over. The wife has even watched movies/shows upstairs at normal volume 10-11 on a older Samsung soundbar and other than occasional bass not really notice.
> 
> Phase II if it ever happens will be some robust soundproofing with 2 layers drywall, snot (as my aunt who does soundproofing/structure work), hat/channel, attention to outlet/box/recessed light openings and a better door.
> 
> Room dimensions are 18' 8" (screen wall to back wall) 12' 10" x 7' 8". Riser is 6in tall, pressure treated lumber laying flat with 2x4 and 3/4 TG.
> 
> Equipment -
> Benq 2050
> Denon svc x1200w
> 5.0.2 Pioneer Andrew Jones
> klipsch R-12SW
> PS3
> Roku3
> Silver Ticket 120 screen


Looks good, love the wall color


----------



## Drwcab

Shan said:


> Looks good! You'll have some fun in there. While you wait for Phase II, you might consider doing some basic treatments on first reflections, etc. You can make your own panels for a reasonable cost and it should make a good improvement in audio quality. Shan


Oh, yeah...been reading the DIY panels on the forum. It needs some work in that area.


----------



## Ladeback

Is anyone else having issues seeing attached photos on the forum?


----------



## Medi0gre

Ladeback said:


> Is anyone else having issues seeing attached photos on the forum?


Nope everythings just fine  

https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&sour...ggdMAA&usg=AFQjCNGl4n0ZSSpljNmxps1tWXV1HftjAA


----------



## Ladeback

Medi0gre said:


> Nope everythings just fine
> 
> https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&sour...ggdMAA&usg=AFQjCNGl4n0ZSSpljNmxps1tWXV1HftjAA


I know about the PhotoBucket fiasco, but it usually says there is a problem. I see this that I attached in every format that I look at the forum. It is only on some members photos not all.


----------



## Harana

Medi0gre said:


> I'm probably breaking the rules... have a few things to wrap up yet
> 
> 11x20x7'9"


This looks amazing. Can you post list of colors too. It is hard to fully capture it due to camera and monitor calibration issues. I am interested in Colors of wlls, ceiling, carpet and cabinets.


----------



## Roger Dressler

Just finished -- well, should still paint the door I guess. 



















More details in the Deadwood II Theater link below.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

Hi all, here's my home theater, approximately 11' x 23' x 7.5'. Very modest but also very happy with everything. A few details:

*** *Paint:* Screen wall and theater ceiling painted with Rosco (*6003*) Velour Black, walls with Sherwin Williams (*7674*) Peppercorn (eggshell finish).

*** *Sound Dampening:* Ceiling and walls insulated with *Roxul Safe'n'Sound* to reduce sound transference. Entrance is a 34" x 78" 6-Panel *Masonite Safe N' Sound* door, using weather stripping.

*** *Projector:* *JVC X790* with *Peerless PRG-UNV* ceiling mount.

*** *Speakers:* FL+FR - Polk Audio *RTiA9*, C - Polk Audio *CSiA6*, AL+AR - Micca *M8C*, RL+RR+TH - Polk Audio *OWM3*, Subwoofer - *SVS PC-2000* + *Monolith 15 THX*.

*** *AVR:* Denon *X3600H* 9.2 receiver @ 5.2.4 for Dolby Atmos and DTS:X.

*** *Bass Shakers:* 4 x *ADX Maximus* w/ Dayton Audio *SA230*.

*** *Screen:* 16x9 100" EluneVision *Reference Studio 4K* White Fixed-Frame Screen (1.0 gain) with Back Velvet Border.

*** *Seating:* Mocca leather reclining set with drop down table in sofa and console in loveseat.

*** *Popcorn Maker:* *Nostalgia Electric* 60" with 8 oz kettle. TIP: Pop with *ghee* (clarified butter) and a small amount of *Flavacol*.

*** *Lighting:* Philips Hue 10 x *GU10* for ceiling and soffits, 2 x *A19* for rear one-light tri-band wall sconces by *Progress Lighting*, all controlled with an *madVR HTPC* with specially programmed *CinemaVision* action files and sequences. Lights are programmed to automatically dim for movie trivia and dim further for trailers and personalized video theater intro, then fade to black for main feature. Pausing movie brings lights up, resuming movie fades them to black.

*** *Digital Poster:* Portrait-mounted 40" LED HDTV w/ *RPi4* running *MovieNow 4.x*.

*** *Misc:* McFarlane Toys Pop Culture Masterworks *Alien 3D*, *Robocop 3D*, *The Godfather 3D* and *Jaws 3D* Movie Posters. Movie posters are temporary holdovers from my old HT. I'll be replacing them with canvas posters or possibly a few nice displates.


----------



## Roger Dressler

MidnightWatcher said:


> Hi all, I've completed about 95% of my home theater, approximately 11' x 23' x 7.5'. Very modest, but still went over budget. Just now need to have a riser built for the rear seating and install surrounds.


Would I be out of line to propose that attached images be added as images to make them visible without having to click each link? Like so.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

Roger Dressler said:


> Would I be out of line to propose that attached images be added as images to make them visible without having to click each link? Like so.


Done.


----------



## woodgieroo

Update to the pictures in my last post.

The Avengers Rasterbated "poster" came down to make way for a pallet wall:










And the old Sony center speaker was replaced with a CV SL45C:


----------



## javeryh

MidnightWatcher said:


> Hi all, I've completed about 95% of my home theater, approximately 11' x 23' x 7.5'. Very modest, but still went over budget. Just now need to have a riser built for the rear seating and install surrounds. A few details:
> 
> * Portrait-mounted 40" LED HDTV w/ Z83-V Mini PC (Win10) running MoviePosterApp exclusively.


Got any details on how you built this? I want to do something similar... AWESOME room by the way!


----------



## MidnightWatcher

javeryh said:


> Got any details on how you built this? I want to do something similar... AWESOME room by the way!


Hi javeryh, thanks! All your questions will be answered here.

MoviePoster - Virtual movie poster display software

MoviePoster - The Definitive Guide

Enjoy!


----------



## iceatola

LFE Junkie said:


> Completed theater, enjoy


Where did you get that AV Rack from ?


----------



## pwlong

Here's my contribution:

- 18x20 room in basement
- completed as part of our larger basement finishing project
- acoustically transparent screen on liftable frame
- 9.1.2 Dolby Atmos setup with BIC America speakers

A few pics:


























See link in my signature for the build journal for the whole project.


----------



## nathan_h

Very handsome @pwlong. I gotta read up on that screen!


----------



## TorontoR

finally got around to getting an external amp, upgrading receiver, and adding 4 in ceiling ATMOS speakers.


----------



## jason4vu

TorontoR said:


> finally got around to getting an external amp, upgrading receiver, and adding 4 in ceiling ATMOS speakers.


Neat setup!


----------



## TorontoR

jason4vu said:


> Neat setup!


Thanks Jason! Wow, gorgeous setup yourself! I was actually following your build, truly epic!


----------



## k3nnis

TorontoR said:


> finally got around to getting an external amp, upgrading receiver, and adding 4 in ceiling ATMOS speakers.




Nice setup! What size is the projector screen and what make?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TorontoR

k3nnis said:


> Nice setup! What size is the projector screen and what make?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It is from Elite Screens ezFrame Series CineWhite 1.1 gain, 106"


----------



## k3nnis

Thanks looks good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff43

*Hemlock Build*

Finished!!!


----------



## sillywilly

jeff43 said:


> Finished!!!


Nice! I like the simple cabinet fronts!

What color grey did you use?


----------



## hd0823

I still have to get better pictures and not fully done in the sub department but pretty much done building in t he room.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff43

sillywilly said:


> Nice! I like the simple cabinet fronts!
> 
> What color grey did you use?


Sherwin Williams "Lazy Gray". The color you see in these pics is really close to what it actually looks like.


----------



## Theaterfreak360

Finally...I can breathe! Lol!!


----------



## Shan

Theaterfreak360 said:


> Finally...I can breathe! Lol!!


Great work. Very nice looking room. Enjoy!


----------



## ltjws

Just a couple of small things to finish but done for now


----------



## jason4vu

hd0823 said:


> I still have to get better pictures and not fully done in the sub department but pretty much done building in t he room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 Beautiful room! Love the carpet


----------



## nathan_h

ltjws said:


> Just a couple of small things to finish but done for now
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Like the homey/comfortable vibe and use of wood. And the handsome dog!

Have you considered adding some room treatment? Some tasteful brown panels at the sides and back (not a lot) might be a revelation.


----------



## hd0823

jason4vu said:


> Beautiful room! Love the carpet


Thanks man I can't tell you how many times I've looked through your thread you did a amazing job. It almost made me go back and put a coffered ceiling in.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ltjws

nathan_h said:


> Like the homey/comfortable vibe and use of wood. And the handsome dog!
> 
> Have you considered adding some room treatment? Some tasteful brown panels at the sides and back (not a lot) might be a revelation.


Thank you, I have 2 panels on the front L/R reflection points and would love to make some more. It would have to be very narrow is the only problem.


----------



## nathan_h

ltjws said:


> Thank you, I have 2 panels on the front L/R reflection points and would love to make some more. It would have to be very narrow is the only problem.


Yes narrow panels are far from ideal. They tend to deaden just the top end, removing a sense of air and openness. 

I don't know the ceiling height but chances are good that is a place to explore. And if you can hang a few panels a few inches off the ceiling that greatly increases the range of frequencies impacted. This may be particularly helpful since (like me) you have a wood floor with area rugs, which tends to be more reflective than thick carpeting over a thick pad.

The back wall is also a great candidate for treatment.

When when I say treatment, also consider diffusion instead of absorption. It costs more but can help tame the room without removing a sense of air and openness.


----------



## januza

Wow you guys have amazing HTs!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rflores2323

Still work in progress but here is my theater and candy bar.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ereed

rflores2323 said:


> Still work in progress but here is my theater and candy bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nice room....you may want to get a stand for your center to get it off the floor and angled up towards your head.


----------



## ereed

DavidK442 said:


> I'm sure rflores2323 is quite flattered that you reposted all the pictures of his theater.
> The rest of us are wondering why a 10 year forum member with over 2000 posts would do that.


My apologies, thought I removed the URL links prior to posting.

And I fixed it by removing the other pics showing just the one picture I was referring to.


----------



## A.T.M.

truffleshuffle83 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *MKtheater*
> 
> 
> 
> speakers so big, theyll blow womens clothes off




I use to own the receiver he was talking about with those speakers


Aaron


----------



## ambesolman

A.T.M. said:


> I use to own the receiver he was talking about with those speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron




So did it work or not?


Sent using Tapatalk cuz the mobile version is still


----------



## OJ Bartley

rflores2323 said:


> Still work in progress but here is my theater and candy bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Very cool looking panels. Can you post any information about those? Price, where you got them, brand/name, etc?


----------



## A.T.M.

ambesolman said:


> So did it work or not?


LOL :devil:; Didn't have the right speakers I suppose .

Aaron


----------



## rflores2323

OJ Bartley said:


> Very cool looking panels. Can you post any information about those? Price, where you got them, brand/name, etc?


Thanks. They are not acoustic panels. They are only for looks. Bought them from here http://www.walldecor3d.com but just Google 3d wall panels and you will find alot of different designs. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnygrandis

Maybe a repost, some new stuff and pictures...


----------



## citsur86

johnnygrandis said:


> Maybe a repost, some new stuff and pictures...




Wow great job! Gorgeous room!


----------



## johnnygrandis

citsur86 said:


> Wow great job! Gorgeous room!


Many thanks !


----------



## sillywilly

johnnygrandis said:


> Maybe a repost, some new stuff and pictures...




Beautiful room!

Do you have a build thread so I can drool over more of your room? 
If nothing else, paint color?


----------



## johnnygrandis

@sillywilly


Sorry no build thread, been thinking doing something about that  I have some Pictures wich show the building so it would be possible. The HT was finished in 2013. I`m having a great discussion With wife about giving me the green buttom for starting building a new one outside the house. The property require arcithecture drawings before I start digging, some permission from the government to  Thanks for the comment, appreciated




Painting in my room ;


https://www.jotun.com/no/no/b2c/colour-inspiration/colours/interior/1100000098601791_Interior.aspx


----------



## OriginalWhitey

I guess I'm at that point where I can contribute to this thread. Here's mine:












































.


----------



## k3nnis

OriginalWhitey said:


> I guess I'm at that point where I can contribute to this thread. Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Very nice. How big is the screen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik Westlund

Black Banshee said:


> Been meaning to post on this thread, just now getting around to it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Includes a motorized center lifting console for two LCDs that are used for multiplayer gaming. Closed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment Room:


i like the ceiling, how was that done?


----------



## VideoGrabber

k3nnis said:


> Very nice. How big is the screen?


Dude! 5 pages of photos to scroll past? For a 1-liner?

I'm sending you my carpal-tunnel bill.


----------



## k3nnis

VideoGrabber said:


> Dude! 5 pages of photos to scroll past? For a 1-liner?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sending you my carpal-tunnel bill.




Lol sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OriginalWhitey

k3nnis said:


> Very nice. How big is the screen?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



175"




Erik Westlund said:


> i like the ceiling, how was that done?


See my sig for the build thread. Photobucket killed the first couple of pages but I re-uploaded near the end


----------



## gwthacker

Here are couple pics of my theater. Redoing some things later this summer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwthacker

Oh, and door to theater










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j4894

beautiful work!


----------



## dormie1360

@gwthacker

Meh.


----------



## wpbpete

gwthacker said:


> Here are couple pics of my theater. Redoing some things later this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing theater sir  Do you have a build thread?

Question, are the pocket doors soundproofed in any way? How did you build them? I'm shopping for a new home and would like to incorporate exactly that to separate the theater and playroom areas when movie watching. However I'd like to be able to see the whole screen when the door is open, so the doors would be behind the seating area.


----------



## hd0823

Lookks amazing man 


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jason4vu

gwthacker said:


> Oh, and door to theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!


----------



## gwthacker

dormie1360 said:


> @gwthacker
> 
> 
> 
> Meh.




John, I’m still waiting on you to spend your pension on the Procella V18s! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwthacker

Amazing theater sir  Do you have a build thread?



Question, are the pocket doors soundproofed in any way? How did you build them? I'm shopping for a new home and would like to incorporate exactly that to separate the theater and playroom areas when movie watching. However I'd like to be able to see the whole screen when the door is open, so the doors would be behind the seating area.[/QUOTE]


Hey guys thanks for compliments. No build thread - I’ll be working on that soon. 

On the doors, long story. It’s actually not a pocket door but looks like it. The the reclaimed wood is just a false wall. If you took down reclaimed wood, there is the soundproofed walls. The doors slide and then are on a runner that closes it. I read everywhere that you shouldn’t have sliding doors. But I figured something could be done. 

And you know what? Everyone else was right! It was a valiant attempt and it look d great- but the hardware couldn’t keep up with the door weight. So they’ve stopped working. And it wasn’t sealed completely tight. Too much sound was coming in. 

So, late summer I’m having doors redone. I’m getting a single 4 foot wide sound transmission control (stc) door, with metal framing and automatic seals. I’ll be adding a column to the left side. Will also be adding wide speakers and other things. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hd0823

gwthacker said:


> Here are couple pics of my theater. Redoing some things later this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So how wide is the screen from the pic it looks huge 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gwthacker

Screen is 160” wide and is 2.35. Projector is the Barco Balder CinemaScope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwthacker

Awesome![/QUOTE]


Thanks Jason!.You were a huge help upfront. I’ve spent hours on your build threads. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrolicBeast

FINALLY FINISHED!!!!!!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## grubadub

beastly!


----------



## jimim

congrats matt! awesome. totally worth the wait I bet!


----------



## tha_kid

Very nice job, I like the layout.


----------



## sillywilly

gwthacker said:


> On the doors, long story. It’s actually not a pocket door but looks like it. The the reclaimed wood is just a false wall. If you took down reclaimed wood, there is the soundproofed walls. The doors slide and then are on a runner that closes it. I read everywhere that you shouldn’t have sliding doors. But I figured something could be done.
> 
> And you know what? Everyone else was right! It was a valiant attempt and it look d great- but the hardware couldn’t keep up with the door weight. So they’ve stopped working. And it wasn’t sealed completely tight. Too much sound was coming in.
> 
> So, late summer I’m having doors redone. I’m getting a single 4 foot wide sound transmission control (stc) door, with metal framing and automatic seals. I’ll be adding a column to the left side. Will also be adding wide speakers and other things.


Incredible! Love the thoughtful design and reclaimed wood. Love your screen! Congrats!


----------



## BrolicBeast

jimim said:


> congrats matt! awesome. totally worth the wait I bet!



Thanks, man! Deeeeeefinitely worth the wait! 



tha_kid said:


> Very nice job, I like the layout.



Thanks, definitely appreciate it. They layout took forever to come up with and design, but I’m definitely happy with the way it turned out. 



grubadub said:


> beastly!



lol, Beastlyyyyy in the land of Brolic!!!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nathan_h

At least it is ONLY the door that needs replacement. Much less disruptive that other "whoops" moments I an many others have experienced!

So the screen is 160" wide. How far back in the main row of seats?

I am increasingly enamored with these "one row" theaters because they let one optimize for the main way we watch movies (not large groups). And that counter behind the row is awesome for those times when there is a crowd.



gwthacker said:


> Amazing theater sir  Do you have a build thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Question, are the pocket doors soundproofed in any way? How did you build them? I'm shopping for a new home and would like to incorporate exactly that to separate the theater and playroom areas when movie watching. However I'd like to be able to see the whole screen when the door is open, so the doors would be behind the seating area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys thanks for compliments. No build thread - I’ll be working on that soon.
> 
> On the doors, long story. It’s actually not a pocket door but looks like it. The the reclaimed wood is just a false wall. If you took down reclaimed wood, there is the soundproofed walls. The doors slide and then are on a runner that closes it. I read everywhere that you shouldn’t have sliding doors. But I figured something could be done.
> 
> And you know what? Everyone else was right! It was a valiant attempt and it look d great- but the hardware couldn’t keep up with the door weight. So they’ve stopped working. And it wasn’t sealed completely tight. Too much sound was coming in.
> 
> So, late summer I’m having doors redone. I’m getting a single 4 foot wide sound transmission control (stc) door, with metal framing and automatic seals. I’ll be adding a column to the left side. Will also be adding wide speakers and other things.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## nathan_h

@BrolicBeast I love the IMAX style feeling of that floor to ceiling screen. Seeing this is about the only time I regret going with a 2.35:1 screen.


----------



## BrolicBeast

nathan_h said:


> @BrolicBeast I love the IMAX style feeling of that floor to ceiling screen. Seeing this is about the only time I regret going with a 2.35:1 screen.




Thanks! The screen was probably the first things I locked down during the planning phase of this theater. My previous theater had a 2:35 screen, and I loved it but wanted full immersion this time around. Then, I saw a string of IMAX films and was inspired to build a room that gave me that experience! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nathan_h

BrolicBeast said:


> Thanks! The screen was probably the first things I locked down during the planning phase of this theater. My previous theater had a 2:35 screen, and I loved it but wanted full immersion this time around. Then, I saw a string of IMAX films and was inspired to build a room that gave me that experience!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


When watching 235:1 content do you mask at all? Maybe play it at the top of the screen and just mask the bottom?


----------



## BrolicBeast

nathan_h said:


> When watching 235:1 content do you mask at all? Maybe play it at the top of the screen and just mask the bottom?




Nope, zero masking. I use my Lumagen Radiance Pro to expand the image to fill the screen. It clips a small amount of information off the left and right of the screen, but that fact is dwarfed by two things: 1) The same thing is done on 2.35 movies reformatted for home TV viewing, and 2) I get the ultimate immersion experience no matter what I’m watching. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gwthacker

Someone asked how far back my seat position is. It’s a bit shy of 15 ft. Also here’s another pic I forgot to post.









This pic is from a home show our builder participated in. I don’t use the coffee table (it was staged). We have two large bean bags for littles. I wanted to have tiered seating without actual tiers. So I did bean bags, then large couch, then raised counter behind. I didn’t want to encroach on ceiling height. I’ve found that couch is only thing used 95 percent of time. Game days nice having counter for guys. 

I don’t know about you guys, but I constantly look around thinking of “what if I had done XYZ instead.” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingwiggi

gwthacker said:


> Here are couple pics of my theater. Redoing some things later this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love It

Its easy to like a lot of the Home Theaters here on AVS but few I'd like to copy. I really like the entrance wall too.

Really hope that you do a build thread so that we can see what materials/Equipment that you used.

Well done.


----------



## DavidK442

gwthacker said:


> I don’t know about you guys, but I constantly look around thinking of “what if I had done XYZ instead.”


Great room. I know what you mean about playing "what if". Sometimes I spend more time re-configuring and upgrading in my head then paying attention to the screen.
I guess watching movies isn't really the hobby, its planning and building the room itself.


----------



## gwthacker

DavidK442 said:


> Great room. I know what you mean about playing "what if". Sometimes I spend more time re-configuring and upgrading in my head then paying attention to the screen.
> 
> I guess watching movies isn't really the hobby, its planning and building the room itself.




Ha ha that’s so true!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBuger

Wowzers ..there are some amazing Home Theaters in this thread!!! 

Mine is not nearly as fancy as most in here, but get's the job done. It's been a ton of fun and I've been enjoying the heck out of it so far. I just moved into it recently from a living room setup and has been everything that I had hoped a dedicated room could be  

It was a small bedroom upstairs in my 2 story house, and converted pretty well into my Home Theater. I went the blacked out route and has really helped a lot with the total IMMERSION thing that I was going for when it comes to the movie experience. 

Here's a few pics ...

*A bit of entry way decor first*


















*The Room*
White Screen shot from just inside the closet (where the amps, projector, and PC are at) behind my two seats ...










Side View from back corner of the room









Another view that shows some subwoofer fire power behind the seats ..YEAH!! 









A shot from the closet where the projector, Amps, and PC are at









*Bass and Tactile Response*
Since I'm big into the bass and tactile part of the movie experience as well, here a few shots of the seats with the VNF (Very Near Field) subs right behind them, equipped with BK LFE's and Crownson MAs as well. Yes, I like Bass Impact and Tactile Response, if you can't tell ...and is a ton of fun 









And a shot from the front underneath one the two seats









*A few Movie Screen Shot Stills*
And lastly a few screen shots, since this blacked out room was also aimed at trying to bring out the movie picture as well, for distraction free viewing...

*MARVEL* ..Since I seem to love pretty much all the Marvel movies









*HULK!!!*









*LUCY!!* - Love this movie, has fantastic visuals, bass, and it has Scarlet Johansson! I was looking for a still shot capture that was captivating ..I was thrilled when I came across this! This one feels pretty darn cool sitting right in front of it on the big screen and fills up a huge portion of my vision. 









*TRON: LEGACY* - Sitting as close as I do to the 16:9 120" screen, Tron is a TRIP, especially when it shifts to IMAX full screen aspect! With the room completely blacked out and the large screen, it makes me feel like I'm right there in the movie experiencing it, and is a pretty amazing feeling


----------



## k3nnis

SBuger said:


> Wowzers ..there are some amazing Home Theaters in this thread!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is not nearly as fancy as most in here, but get's the job done. It's been a ton of fun and I've been enjoying the heck out of it so far. I just moved into it recently from a living room setup and has been everything that I had hoped a dedicated room could be
> 
> 
> 
> It was a small bedroom upstairs in my 2 story house, and converted pretty well into my Home Theater. I went the blacked out route and has really helped a lot with the total IMMERSION thing that I was going for when it comes to the movie experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few pics ...
> 
> 
> 
> *A bit of entry way decor first*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Room*
> 
> White Screen shot from just inside the closet (where the amps, projector, and PC are at) behind my two seats ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side View from back corner of the room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another view that shows some subwoofer fire power behind the seats ..YEAH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A shot from the closet where the projector, Amps, and PC are at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bass and Tactile Response*
> 
> Since I'm big into the bass and tactile part of the movie experience as well, here a few shots of the seats with the VNF (Very Near Field) subs right behind them, equipped with BK LFE's and Crownson MAs as well. Yes, I like Bass Impact and Tactile Response, if you can't tell ...and is a ton of fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a shot from the front underneath one the two seats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A few Movie Screen Shot Stills*
> 
> And lastly a few screen shots, since this blacked out room was also aimed at trying to bring out the movie picture as well, for distraction free viewing...
> 
> 
> 
> *MARVEL* ..Since I seem to love pretty much all the Marvel movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HULK!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LUCY!!* - Love this movie, has fantastic visuals, bass, and it has Scarlet Johansson! I was looking for a still shot capture that was captivating ..I was thrilled when I came across this! This one feels pretty darn cool sitting right in front of it on the big screen and fills up a huge portion of my vision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRON: LEGACY* - Sitting as close as I do to the 16:9 120" screen, Tron is a TRIP, especially when it shifts to IMAX full screen aspect! With the room completely blacked out and the large screen, it makes me feel like I'm right there in the movie experiencing it, and is a pretty amazing feeling




Very nice theatre sbuger! What are your list of equipment ? Screen size, distance from screen, projector etc etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SBuger

k3nnis said:


> Very nice theatre sbuger! What are your list of equipment ? Screen size, distance from screen, projector etc etc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Thank You k3nnis!! If you don't mind I'll just copy and past down below my equipment list, seating distance etc from the first part of my 'room thread' (which can be found HERE if interested or just click the link in my sig). I think that should cover most of your questions  Thanks again for you comments!

_Room Size:_
1400 cuft (13'x13'x8') sealed room on a suspended floor 

_Equipment:_ 
*AVR/Player*
Onkyo TX-NR5010
Oppo BDP-103

*Video*
Epson 5030 Projector 
Darbee Darblet 5000 
SeymourAV 16:9 120" Retractable AT Screen

*Speakers*
KEF Q Series
- Q900's (Fronts)
- Q600 (Center)
- Q100's (Surrounds & Heights)

*Subs/TT's * 
Quad DIY Stereo Integrity DS4-18's (sealed)
Buttkicker LFE (x4) - 2 per seat
Crowson Shadow 8 Motion Actuators (x4) - 2 per seat

*Amps/External PEQ*
Inuke6000DSP (x2) 
Buttkicker 1000 Power Amp (x3)
MiniDSP 2x4 (x2)

*Seating*
Pembroke HT Design (x2)

*Treatments*
Front wall covered with 2" Roxul Rockboard 80 and the first reflections on the side walls for the front L,C, and R speakers are done with 1" OC703. Also all walls and ceiling + front half of the floor covered in Black Velvet. 

*Overview*
With my previous setup in the living room, I became a HUGE fan of VNF (Very Near Field) subs + Tactile Transducers and Crowsons MA's. So I pretty much set it up the same way in this new room with a sealed 18" VNF behind each of the two seats and the other 2 sealed 18's Far Field (if you can call them that in this small room), + the 2 BK LFE's and 2 Crowsons MA's per seat as well. No way was I giving these up!!!! I'm still amazed at what subs with drivers facing into the back of your seat as close as you can get them will do for Slam/Impact and Tactile Response when it comes to the bass in movie soundtracks. 

Its a pretty small room at around 1400 cuft, but is working out great. I love it and is so nice to finally have my setup in a dedicated room. I pretty much blacked out the entire theater for the best image quality possible with no light reflections. I got the idea from the "Theater Blackout" thread. I'm in awe of what blacking out the room did for the Picture Quality. Contrast, Black Levels, Shadow Detail, and Brightness went way up and helped tremendously compared to what I was used too. Also, it's really cool to have the image look like it's floating in black space. When the movie is going, I pretty much see nothing but Image, which is one of the things I was after. 

I set pretty close to a 16:9 120" AT screen, so it feels huge and very immersive. Eyes to screen are about 7' exactly in recline mode. Yes it's breaking the "Rules", but feels just about right to me on the majority of content ....not overwhelming, just IMMERSIVE.


----------



## k3nnis

SBuger said:


> Hey Thank You k3nnis!! If you don't mind I'll just copy and past down below my equipment list, seating distance etc from the first part of my 'room thread' (which can be found HERE if interested or just click the link in my sig). I think that should cover most of your questions  Thanks again for you comments!
> 
> 
> 
> _Room Size:_
> 
> 1400 cuft (13'x13'x8') sealed room on a suspended floor
> 
> 
> 
> _Equipment:_
> 
> *AVR/Player*
> 
> Onkyo TX-NR5010
> 
> Oppo BDP-103
> 
> 
> 
> *Video*
> 
> Epson 5030 Projector
> 
> Darbee Darblet 5000
> 
> SeymourAV 16:9 120" Retractable AT Screen
> 
> 
> 
> *Speakers*
> 
> KEF Q Series
> 
> - Q900's (Fronts)
> 
> - Q600 (Center)
> 
> - Q100's (Surrounds & Heights)
> 
> 
> 
> *Subs/TT's *
> 
> Quad DIY Stereo Integrity DS4-18's (sealed)
> 
> Buttkicker LFE (x4) - 2 per seat
> 
> Crowson Shadow 8 Motion Actuators (x4) - 2 per seat
> 
> 
> 
> *Amps/External PEQ*
> 
> Inuke6000DSP (x2)
> 
> Buttkicker 1000 Power Amp (x3)
> 
> MiniDSP 2x4 (x2)
> 
> 
> 
> *Seating*
> 
> Pembroke HT Design (x2)
> 
> 
> 
> *Treatments*
> 
> Front wall covered with 2" Roxul Rockboard 80 and the first reflections on the side walls for the front L,C, and R speakers are done with 1" OC703. Also all walls and ceiling + front half of the floor covered in Black Velvet.
> 
> 
> 
> *Overview*
> 
> With my previous setup in the living room, I became a HUGE fan of VNF (Very Near Field) subs + Tactile Transducers and Crowsons MA's. So I pretty much set it up the same way in this new room with a sealed 18" VNF behind each of the two seats and the other 2 sealed 18's Far Field (if you can call them that in this small room), + the 2 BK LFE's and 2 Crowsons MA's per seat as well. No way was I giving these up!!!! I'm still amazed at what subs with drivers facing into the back of your seat as close as you can get them will do for Slam/Impact and Tactile Response when it comes to the bass in movie soundtracks.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a pretty small room at around 1400 cuft, but is working out great. I love it and is so nice to finally have my setup in a dedicated room. I pretty much blacked out the entire theater for the best image quality possible with no light reflections. I got the idea from the "Theater Blackout" thread. I'm in awe of what blacking out the room did for the Picture Quality. Contrast, Black Levels, Shadow Detail, and Brightness went way up and helped tremendously compared to what I was used too. Also, it's really cool to have the image look like it's floating in black space. When the movie is going, I pretty much see nothing but Image, which is one of the things I was after.
> 
> 
> 
> I set pretty close to a 16:9 120" AT screen, so it feels huge and very immersive. Eyes to screen are about 7' exactly in recline mode. Yes it's breaking the "Rules", but feels just about right to me on the majority of content ....not overwhelming, just IMMERSIVE.




Thanks! Great set up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolverine22

*Erskine Design Theater*

Sorry, the colors are a little off


----------



## Seadaddy

Wolverine22 said:


> Sorry, the colors are a little off



Very nice!


----------



## James Elvick

gwthacker said:


> Here are couple pics of my theater. Redoing some things later this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking design. Really like the panels and especially the ceiling treatment. Any information on their construction and design?

Thanks
James


----------



## gwthacker

James Elvick; said:


> Great looking design. Really like the panels and especially the ceiling treatment. Any information on their construction and design?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> James



Just answered your PM. Thanks!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Sonneborn

Did I say gorgeous ! Sorry if I hadn't yet.


Art


----------



## Yellow Jacket

gwthacker said:


> Oh, and door to theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you give me info on the track for your doors? This is almost exactly what I am planning to do.

Looks super!


----------



## nathan_h

He mentioned they don’t work and he is replacing them.

Guess we need a build thread for this gorgeous space!


----------



## gwthacker

nathan_h said:


> He mentioned they don’t work and he is replacing them.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we need a build thread for this gorgeous space!




Hey guys. In defense of the door track, it works with more normal size doors. For details of how it can work, check out KBlaw2010’s build thread. Post 421 and beyond. It’s really cool when you’re using regular doors. He used his for a hallway entrance to his theater. We had manufacturer rework to handle a heavier door but my doors ended up being too heavy I guess. 

And yes, I need to put build thread together! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Jacket

I didn't catch that you were having problems with them. Do you know the manufacturer of the track?


----------



## gwthacker

Yellow Jacket said:


> I didn't catch that you were having problems with them. Do you know the manufacturer of the track?




I don’t have the manufacturer. Might want to check with Kblaw2010 to see if he knows. And maybe he can tell you how it’s working with regular weight door (I’d imagine it’s working fine)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tristan944

I've made a few changes since this photo was taken, new larger black area rug and home theater couches.


----------



## SOWK

An _update_ to my "*COMPLETED*" Theater... LOL


----------



## Daniel Chaves

SOWK said:


> An update to my "Completed" Theater... LOL


What are the panels on the floor? Do they do something for the sound or more visual pop?


----------



## rboster

SOWK said:


> An update to my "Completed" Theater... LOL


Always liked your theater.....


----------



## chadsmith013

@tarponater


----------



## SOWK

Daniel Chaves said:


> What are the panels on the floor? Do they do something for the sound or more visual pop?


Both.


Visual is the blacking out of the floor in front of the screen so you dont get light bounce off the carpet

Acoustical benefit is the sound adsorption panels at the first floor reflection points for the left, center, right speaker.


----------



## SOWK

rboster said:


> Always liked your theater.....


Thank you. I have tried to stay up to date as technology progresses. 

Eventually I might try to lower my surrounds and rears to make it more Atmos "friendly"


----------



## rboster

SOWK said:


> Thank you. I have tried to stay up to date as technology progresses.
> 
> Eventually I might try to lower my surrounds and rears to make it more Atmos "friendly"


I lowered my sides and rears during the most recent change/evolution. I installed 2 pairs of Tannoy CMS 603 in-ceiling speakers....and lowered the side and rear surrounds. I've noticed a big difference in the Atmos/3D sound bubble. Switching to the NAD receiver with Driac stepped the performance up another level. 

The clean look of your theater is fantastic... with what I know is combined with performance measures (color scheme and absorption materials etc)....it's what I strive for as well.


----------



## Daniel Chaves

SOWK said:


> Both.
> 
> 
> Visual is the blacking out of the floor in front of the screen so you dont get light bounce off the carpet
> 
> Acoustical benefit is the sound adsorption panels at the first floor reflection points for the left, center, right speaker.


Is it solid enough for people to walk on or do you have to advise them to walk around it?


----------



## SOWK

Daniel Chaves said:


> Is it solid enough for people to walk on or do you have to advise them to walk around it?



Could they... Yes...

But...

I tell them to stay off the black area's.... LOL


But there is nothing over there for people to really play with... or "should" be playing with.


----------



## gwthacker

gwthacker said:


> Someone asked how far back my seat position is. It’s a bit shy of 15 ft. Also here’s another pic I forgot to post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is from a home show our builder participated in. I don’t use the coffee table (it was staged). We have two large bean bags for littles. I wanted to have tiered seating without actual tiers. So I did bean bags, then large couch, then raised counter behind. I didn’t want to encroach on ceiling height. I’ve found that couch is only thing used 95 percent of time. Game days nice having counter for guys.
> 
> I don’t know about you guys, but I constantly look around thinking of “what if I had done XYZ instead.”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I guess I should update my theater pic - to show the theater 3 weeks after our newborn baby. I find the diaper bin really helps with sound dispersion- and the milking pillow with absorption. The accumulated alcohol and Ben and Jerry’s didn’t affect sound in blind A/B testing at 3 am in the morning, but I’m keeping for aesthetic purposes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hd0823

I'll be there with you in a few months lol


gwthacker said:


> I guess I should update my theater pic - to show the theater 3 weeks after our newborn baby. I find the diaper bin really helps with sound dispersion- and the milking pillow with absorption. The accumulated alcohol and Ben and Jerry’s didn’t affect sound in blind A/B testing at 3 am in the morning, but I’m keeping for aesthetic purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kazuya (FR)

Hi everybody,
I'm from France visiting Los Angeles and San Francisco on the 2 last weeks of June and I was wondering if there is any meeting for AVS members.
Amd of course, I would be very interested by an American hometheater experience.
I have my own company in France, doing private rooms, calibrations and speakers so let me know by MP if you are interested to meet.
Thanks and bravo for all your theaters, some are really amazing.


----------



## deewan

Here is my latest build. A fair amount of temporarily equipment right now, but it's functioning and the construction is complete so I thought I'd share.




































A video of the construction process I put together for fun.


----------



## hd0823

deewan said:


> Here is my latest build. A fair amount of temporarily equipment right now, but it's functioning and the construction is complete so I thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A video of the construction process I put together for fun.
> https://youtu.be/ZuJwMP4-uFQ


Super clean looking. I really like the built in DVD/CD storage along the back and how you incorporated stone into the room.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nonstopdoc1

gwthacker said:


> I guess I should update my theater pic - to show the theater 3 weeks after our newborn baby. I find the diaper bin really helps with sound dispersion- and the milking pillow with absorption. The accumulated alcohol and Ben and Jerry’s didn’t affect sound in blind A/B testing at 3 am in the morning, but I’m keeping for aesthetic purposes.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



How did you build your columns? Its hard to tell from the pictures? Painted wood or DW or fabric?


----------



## nonstopdoc1

MidnightWatcher said:


> Hi all, here's my home theater, approximately 11' x 23' x 7.5'. Very modest but also very happy with everything. A few details:


What paint is on these walls?


----------



## nonstopdoc1

Rush85 said:


> My completed theater. May still do some acoustic treatments in the future.


What shade of grey paint did you use?


----------



## woodgieroo

nonstopdoc1 said:


> What shade of grey paint did you use?


Looks like Sherwin Williams Peppercorn.


----------



## gwthacker

nonstopdoc1 said:


> How did you build your columns? Its hard to tell from the pictures? Painted wood or DW or fabric?




Erskine Group built the room. The columns are stained wood with fabric covering inwall speakers. attached is another pic- might be easier to see. The wood isn’t as dark as it looks. I’m having redo work done in fall and will try to put build thread together.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ladeback

gwthacker said:


> Erskine Group built the room. The columns are stained wood with fabric covering inwall speakers. attached is another pic- might be easier to see. The wood isn’t as dark as it looks. I’m having redo work done in fall and will try to put build thread together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


A build thread of your theater would nice to see. I like how the rear door blends in. Are you ceilings 10' high and do you like the pit sectional with the bar? I have the room for two rows of seats but most the time it would be just me and my wife in the room and the pit sectional looks a lot more comfortable when watching sports by myself.


----------



## Rengozu

Here's mine. Not nearly as fancy as some of these, but it does the trick. 



Spoiler


----------



## freezinghot

Ladeback said:


> A build thread of your theater would nice to see. I like how the rear door blends in. Are you ceilings 10' high and do you like the pit sectional with the bar? I have the room for two rows of seats but most the time it would be just me and my wife in the room and the pit sectional looks a lot more comfortable when watching sports by myself.


How are the insulation panels done?


----------



## gwthacker

Ladeback said:


> A build thread of your theater would nice to see. I like how the rear door blends in. Are you ceilings 10' high and do you like the pit sectional with the bar? I have the room for two rows of seats but most the time it would be just me and my wife in the room and the pit sectional looks a lot more comfortable when watching sports by myself.




Hi sorry for delayed response. Jammed with work and enjoying sleep deprivation with newborn! Ceilings are 10’ high but ceiling baffle is 9’. If I could do over, I would have done coffered ceilings to gain more height. 

When i designed the room, I wanted a room we would use every day. I really like having a couch because it’s casual and you can relax. When people come over for games, then I have the bar seating. I wanted to have 3 tiers without having raised floor: I have two oversized bean bags, then couch (which is really wide and can seat 4 easily), then raised bar seating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gwthacker

freezinghot said:


> How are the insulation panels done?




Erskine group did the construction- you can find a bunch of their builds. I know standard construction with framing, insulation, double drywall to create the sealed drywall interior. Then they apply the absorbers and diffusers with fabric over. But I’m not sure about their method- I missed those days of construction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steel78li

*My First Home Theater Build*

So I have (almost) completed my first home theater and I am pretty happy with the way it turned out. I stole lots of tips from many of the great contributors here in the forum so thank you all for sharing your knowledge!

Still working on decor but most of the blocking and tackling is done and me and the family are giving the theater a good workout!


----------



## OJ Bartley

Agreed, very nice and clean. How do you like the Atmos speakers in those positions for movies? I'm trying to figure out positioning for mine now.

_Edit: weird, there was another post before mine saying what a nice clean build this is._


----------



## mpjmeyer

Here's a few pictures of our theater. 7.2.4 system consisting of SVS Ultra fronts, dual pb12 plus subs, 4 Def Tech atmos speakers and a Klipsch surround speaker in each of the 4 columns.


----------



## pkinneb

Steel78li said:


> So I have (almost) completed my first home theater and I am pretty happy with the way it turned out. I stole lots of tips from many of the great contributors here in the forum so thank you all for sharing your knowledge!
> 
> Still working on decor but most of the blocking and tackling is done and me and the family are giving the theater a good workout!


Great space! Can you share some specs on your room? Room size? screen size? screen to seat measurements? riser height? chair mfg? etc


----------



## 900HP




----------



## Steel78li

pkinneb said:


> Great space! Can you share some specs on your room? Room size? screen size? screen to seat measurements? riser height? chair mfg? etc


Screen: Silver Ticket STR-169135-WAB 135" Acoustically Transparent 
Room Size: 12.5' Wide by 19' Long
Riser: 14" High and 81" Deep
Chairs: Fusion Jives (Leather/Vinyl) from Rhtheaters.com

Screen is about 11 and a half feet to the first row (head position) and a little over 17' to the back road.

Projector: BenQ HT 2050A
Receiver: Dennon AVR S930H
Subwoofer: Klipsch Reference R-10SW
Speakers
Ceiling: Polk Audio RC80i
Wall: Polk Audio 265RT
Center: Polk Audio 255C-RT


----------



## Steel78li

OJ Bartley said:


> Agreed, very nice and clean. How do you like the Atmos speakers in those positions for movies? I'm trying to figure out positioning for mine now.
> 
> _Edit: weird, there was another post before mine saying what a nice clean build this is._


So far I have no issue with the positioning of the Atmos speakers but I will admit I am no audiophile.


----------



## Ladeback

Steel78li said:


> So I have (almost) completed my first home theater and I am pretty happy with the way it turned out. I stole lots of tips from many of the great contributors here in the forum so thank you all for sharing your knowledge!
> 
> Still working on decor but most of the blocking and tackling is done and me and the family are giving the theater a good workout!


I have a design kind of like this with chairs off to the side that would be for when we have a Super Bowl party or another game night. How is the sound with this room opened to the side? What does you plan look like?


----------



## nonstopdoc1

Steel78li said:


> So I have (almost) completed my first home theater and I am pretty happy with the way it turned out. I stole lots of tips from many of the great contributors here in the forum so thank you all for sharing your knowledge!
> 
> Still working on decor but most of the blocking and tackling is done and me and the family are giving the theater a good workout!


Congratulations! What shade of paint did you use on your walls? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel78li

Ladeback said:


> I have a design kind of like this with chairs off to the side that would be for when we have a Super Bowl party or another game night. How is the sound with this room opened to the side? What does you plan look like?


The sound is good and I think it will improve once I get some acoustical treatments up. From the stools, the view of the screen is not optimal - if you are in the stool furthest from the wall you are ok but the others it is a little awkward to see the whole screen.


My Plan is to put a granite countertop on the half wall where the stools are and turn the Man Cave area into part bar/lounge area and part poker room. My layout is attached. I also have to figure out some décor for the walls in the actual theater - haven't figured that out and I am eager for suggestions.


----------



## Steel78li

nonstopdoc1 said:


> Congratulations! What shade of paint did you use on your walls?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The Theater is Benjamin Moore Slate Grey - I really like it in person, it is dark enough for a theater but not too dark where it is gloomy and still has character. The lighter grey in the adjacent Man Cave with the stools is Benjamin Moore Delray Grey.


----------



## theaterofpain

Steel78li said:


> So I have (almost) completed my first home theater and I am pretty happy with the way it turned out.


Very clean, but are you missing a bunch of speakers.


----------



## Steel78li

theaterofpain said:


> Very clean, but are you missing a bunch of speakers.



I went with a 5.1.2 for the speakers. The Fronts are behind the screen. The Rears and Atmos are in the ceiling. I didn't put the rears on the back wall because it would have been right on top of the back row so I put them in the ceiling.


What would you have done differently?


----------



## westbergjoakim

Steel78li said:


> I went with a 5.1.2 for the speakers. The Fronts are behind the screen. The Rears and Atmos are in the ceiling. I didn't put the rears on the back wall because it would have been right on top of the back row so I put them in the ceiling.
> 
> 
> What would you have done differently?


I would have put them in/on the back wall even if they are just behind the back row. With them both in the ceiling you get no seperation and it get muddy. Great theater anyway!

Skickat från min SM-G960F via Tapatalk


----------



## theaterofpain

Exactly. When I saw four ceiling speakers I thought all four were for height channels. You're mixing apples and oranges on the same plane. However, still a clean look even if the audio arrangement is skewed.


----------



## Ladeback

westbergjoakim said:


> I would have put them in/on the back wall even if they are just behind the back row. With them both in the ceiling you get no seperation and it get muddy. Great theater anyway!
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G960F via Tapatalk


I just noticed this after the others pointed it out. So the back ceiling speakers are your surrounds? I see why you did that with having the open half wall my guess. You could mount speakers in the back corners of the room and angle them in to give you separation from the Atmos speakers. You could leave the back two and eventually go with a 5.1.4 system.


----------



## theaterofpain

If you're going to go against all speaker placement conventions, I would make the rear ceiling ones the Left and Right front channels, make the height channels come out of the front L/R. Use the sub as the center channel, by setting crossovers as high as possible, and go with Auro's voice of god coming from the center speaker and the front two ceiling speakers. It would then be three voice of god speakers making the holy trinity.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

What would a 5.2.2 setup that also has 2 rear height channel speakers be called? Is that technically a 7.2.2 or 5.2.4?


----------



## PULSAR3002

My humble theater...always a work in progress.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

PULSAR3002 said:


> My humble theater...always a work in progress.


Love the Enterprise. Where can I get one?


----------



## PULSAR3002

MidnightWatcher said:


> Love the Enterprise. Where can I get one?


Thanks...Fathead.com.


----------



## nathan_h

Steel78li said:


> I went with a 5.1.2 for the speakers. The Fronts are behind the screen. The Rears and Atmos are in the ceiling. I didn't put the rears on the back wall because it would have been right on top of the back row so I put them in the ceiling.
> 
> 
> What would you have done differently?


Sorry you got clobbered here. 

If you want to consider upgrades in terms of new ideas, you may want to start a thread about your theater, as well.


----------



## DavidK442

Steel78li said:


> I went with a 5.1.2 for the speakers. The Fronts are behind the screen. The Rears and Atmos are in the ceiling. I didn't put the rears on the back wall because it would have been right on top of the back row so I put them in the ceiling.
> 
> What would you have done differently?


Very nice looking theater, especially for a first attempt. With the rear speakers in the ceiling you probably get great continuity of flyover effects from your 5.1.2 system.

Don't sweat it.


----------



## kimg1453

PULSAR3002,

You should be proud of the so called humble Theater. It looks great and I'm sure you and others are enjoying it.

Kim


----------



## PULSAR3002

kimg1453 said:


> PULSAR3002,
> 
> You should be proud of the so called humble Theater. It looks great and I'm sure you and others are enjoying it.
> 
> Kim


We are! Thanks!


----------



## Steel78li

nathan_h said:


> Sorry you got clobbered here.
> 
> If you want to consider upgrades in terms of new ideas, you may want to start a thread about your theater, as well.


Thanks - I am totally ok with it. I actually had a consultant come (Magnolia) to the space before I did any work - they first suggested putting them in the ceiling. Even with some of these opinions I think I still would have done it the same. My seat is center of the first row and the rear ceilings still sound like they are coming from behind so no issue there for me. When sitting in the back row I much prefer the sound from above rather than right behind my ear. I have been in rooms where the sound is right behind my ear and the entire time I am thinking that I wish it wasn't right behind my ear - it consumes the experience because it is so in your face (ear lol).


So for me I think it is the better move, particularly because in addition to the sound I prefer the clean look.


----------



## kurodynaudioguy

Steel78li said:


> So I have (almost) completed my first home theater and I am pretty happy with the way it turned out. I stole lots of tips from many of the great contributors here in the forum so thank you all for sharing your knowledge!
> 
> Still working on decor but most of the blocking and tackling is done and me and the family are giving the theater a good workout!


 hello all, looking for a home theater room contractor. I am looking for a contractor that can do one from scratch. from the style to all the a/v equip. I live in Diamond Bar California. if someone can recommend me to a contractor, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## inspector

kurodynaudioguy said:


> hello all, looking for a home theater room contractor. I am looking for a contractor that can do one from scratch. from the style to all the a/v equip. I live in Diamond Bar California. if someone can recommend me to a contractor, I would really appreciate it.



Congrats on your first post! PM sent.


----------



## Oosto

*Shoebox theater*

Hello all,

Just a newbie here posting some photos of my recently completed 'shoebox' theater. Room dimensions are 4.9 m (L) x 2.9 m (W) with high raked ceilings. This room was originally a garage before being converted into a bedroom and now a theater room. I wasn't quite sure how a theater would go in such a small room but it's turned out really well. It feels like a much larger space once the lights go down and that screen fills up with some 4K goodness!


----------



## inspector

Awesome theater! Thanks for showing how it came out!!!


----------



## yankiy

Here is my setup. It's in my basement so the ceiling height is limited to 6'9" with the drop ceiling in place.  It's a bit less obviously for the second row. with the riser, it drops to about 6'. We all have to work within our constraints. I'm running a full 7.1.4 Atmos Setup.



I have the following equipment...


Denon AVR-X6400h
JVC DLA-X990r
Xbox One X
PS4 Pro
Panasonic UB900
135" CinemaScope Elunevision Aurora Ambient Light Rejection screen
Paradigm Monitor 11 V7 (2 units)
Paradigm Center 3 V7 

Paradigm Surround 3 V7 (4 units)
Paradigm CI Pro P65-R (4 units)
Sound Panel Treatments on the walls
PSB 200 Subwoofer


----------



## PULSAR3002

yankiy said:


> Here is my setup. It's in my basement so the ceiling height is limited to 6'9" with the drop ceiling in place.  It's a bit less obviously for the second row. with the riser, it drops to about 6'. We all have to work within our constraints. I'm running a full 7.1.4 Atmos Setup.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the following equipment...
> 
> 
> Denon AVR-X6400h
> JVC DLA-X990r
> Xbox One X
> PS4 Pro
> Panasonic UB900
> 135" CinemaScope Elunevision Aurora Ambient Light Rejection screen
> Paradigm Monitor 11 V7 (2 units)
> Paradigm Center 3 V7
> 
> Paradigm Surround 3 V7 (4 units)
> Paradigm CI Pro P65-R (4 units)
> Sound Panel Treatments on the walls
> PSB 200 Subwoofer



Love your setup! What back lighting are you using for the screen?


----------



## markmon1

Oosto said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just a newbie here posting some photos of my recently completed 'shoebox' theater. Room dimensions are 4.9 m (L) x 2.9 m (W) with high raked ceilings. This room was originally a garage before being converted into a bedroom and now a theater room. I wasn't quite sure how a theater would go in such a small room but it's turned out really well. It feels like a much larger space once the lights go down and that screen fills up with some 4K goodness!


These smaller rooms can be really cozy when you're alone and also still provide the full experience as long as you move your seats close enough and have all the speakers. This is pretty cool.


----------



## nonstopdoc1

yankiy said:


> Here is my setup. It's in my basement so the ceiling height is limited to 6'9" with the drop ceiling in place.  It's a bit less obviously for the second row. with the riser, it drops to about 6'. We all have to work within our constraints. I'm running a full 7.1.4 Atmos Setup.


Very nice setup! Is your LED light mounted on wall behind the screen frame or on the side of it?


----------



## deewan

PULSAR3002 said:


> Love your setup! What back lighting are you using for the screen?





nonstopdoc1 said:


> Very nice setup! Is your LED light mounted on wall behind the screen frame or on the side of it?


I know you didn't ask me, but I think I have the answer for you. From when I was screen shopping I believe Elunevision offers that screen with the LED bias lighting pre-installed. 

My previous theater had a Screen Innovations screen with LED pre-installed in the screen frame. The option was $499 for SI to install.









For my latest build I have an acoustically transparent screen so I built a "frame" using 1x3 poplar boards 1/4" smaller in diameter than the actual frame and then wrapped an LED kit I purchased on amazon around the wood frame. total cost of boards and LED kit was about $50.
Picture of the wood frame...









Picture with the screen hanging from the wood frame and LED kit installed...


----------



## PULSAR3002

deewan said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but I think I have the answer for you. From when I was screen shopping I believe Elunevision offers that screen with the LED bias lighting pre-installed.
> 
> My previous theater had a Screen Innovations screen with LED pre-installed in the screen frame. The option was $499 for SI to install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my latest build I have an acoustically transparent screen so I built a "frame" using 1x3 poplar boards 1/4" smaller in diameter than the actual frame and then wrapped an LED kit I purchased on amazon around the wood frame. total cost of boards and LED kit was about $50.
> Picture of the wood frame...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture with the screen hanging from the wood frame and LED kit installed...


Thanks Deewan! Very nice!


----------



## yankiy

PULSAR3002 said:


> Love your setup! What back lighting are you using for the screen?


It’s the lighting that came with the screen. It’s built in. Thank you. I’m now working on doing protostar flock material on the ceiling tiles and runners. Then I will add the star fiber optic cables for the seating area.


----------



## yankiy

nonstopdoc1 said:


> Very nice setup! Is your LED light mounted on wall behind the screen frame or on the side of it?


It’s prebuilt into the screen. 🙂 and thank you for the comments 🙂


----------



## PULSAR3002

deewan said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but I think I have the answer for you. From when I was screen shopping I believe Elunevision offers that screen with the LED bias lighting pre-installed.
> 
> My previous theater had a Screen Innovations screen with LED pre-installed in the screen frame. The option was $499 for SI to install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my latest build I have an acoustically transparent screen so I built a "frame" using 1x3 poplar boards 1/4" smaller in diameter than the actual frame and then wrapped an LED kit I purchased on amazon around the wood frame. total cost of boards and LED kit was about $50.
> Picture of the wood frame...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture with the screen hanging from the wood frame and LED kit installed...


If you don't mind which led kit did you use? Sounds like a nice little project for me to do next.


----------



## deewan

PULSAR3002 said:


> If you don't mind which led kit did you use? Sounds like a nice little project for me to do next.


here is the kit I used. I also purchased a Intseon lamp switch to allow me to control the lights using my remote.
LED Kit from Amazon


----------



## PULSAR3002

deewan said:


> here is the kit I used. I also purchased a Intseon lamp switch to allow me to control the lights using my remote.
> LED Kit from Amazon


You're da best! THANKS!


----------



## Todd G.

There are some incredible rooms in this thread--many jobs well done! 

Photos below are of our humble space which still needs tweaking and some sound treatments here and there, but we fired it up Saturday night for the first time. We all enjoyed it and I think the experience surpassed everyone's expectations. It's a bit more multi-purpose, but my wife and I agree it will suit our needs better in the long run.


----------



## nathan_h

Very nice. What do you use the table for? Overflow seating? Munchies? Poker?


----------



## Todd G.

nathan_h said:


> Very nice. What do you use the table for? Overflow seating? Munchies? Poker?


Very intuitive you are. I figured people could gather around the table and eat/drink during the big game instead of making a mess on the theater seating as well as making it an overflow area when needed. And poker...well, maybe.


----------



## yankiy

Todd G. said:


> There are some incredible rooms in this thread--many jobs well done!
> 
> Photos below are of our humble space which still needs tweaking and some sound treatments here and there, but we fired it up Saturday night for the first time. We all enjoyed it and I think the experience surpassed everyone's expectations. It's a bit more multi-purpose, but my wife and I agree it will suit our needs better in the long run.



Fantastic setup.


----------



## Clarence

fixed it for you...


----------



## airliner

*Finally almost finished*

Started a build thread 3years ago, and can’t find it anymore, anyway after a very long stop I almost completed the build 
I’ll post bere some pictures


----------



## airliner

Where it started, and where it ended.


----------



## LNEWoLF

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-d...construction/2093690-roman-theater-build.html

Airliner is this your build thread your [email protected]@king for.......


----------



## zorkwiz

Since I'm mostly a lurker here, I'm not sure of the rules here for cross-posting. I shared this in the "General Home Theater & Media/Game Rooms" forum and figured it was worth sharing here as well for anyone interested. Let me know if that's an issue. Thanks.

I have been a home theater and PC/console gaming fan for a long time and only in the past couple of years did we renovate our home so that I have a dedicated room to utilize. It's about 25x15 feet with 9-foot ceilings. I spent the last month blacking out the walls and ceiling with wide fabric, the walls are insulated but not drywalled, and I'd rather not lose any more width in the room trying to properly finish it. Painting of the rear of the theater (HVAC closet, networking/storage closet, and doors) is almost done, a bit more trim work to go.

We were doing some other work in our basement to add a guest room, and during that process, I had 2x 20A dedicated circuits added to the theater for the PC and HT as well, plus a dedicated ceiling outlet for the projector. Details of the setup below the images:



















































































Album:
https://imgur.com/a/Ukv58fk

Home Theater:
Panasonic AE3000u 1080p Projector (My next upgrade is to a JVC or Sony 4k Projector)
135" Elitescreens screen
Denon AVR-789 Receiver (To be upgraded with the Projector for 4k/HDR support)
B&W Speakers: DM601 S3 Fronts, LCR60 S3 Center, DM601 Rears + HSU Research VTF-2 Sub (5.1 Setup)
2 x 5ft Chillbag memory foam bean bag chairs
Philips Hue White+Color bulbs in the two cans above the screen, plus one near the projector

PC:
Corsair Air 540 case with i7-8086k clocked at @5ghz on all cores, EVGA Superclocked 1080 GPU, 32GB RAM
Alienware AW3418DW Ultrawide 3440x1440 main screen
Dell 2711u rotated vertically for 2nd screen
Oculus Rift hanging from the ceiling with 3 mounted sensors - unplugged for now.
UpLift desk motorized sitting/standing desk with Black Eco Curved Desktop and 2 single arm "View" VESA mounts.
Herman Miller Embody office chair

Consoles:
Xbox One X
Original PS4

FAQs: 
The mannequin head was for my old Oculus DK2 to use as a stand, now it's just to creep people out
Artwork along the upper left wall is my Marilyn Manson album art project I made in college - don't judge! 
PC background image is from Dear Esther
Rowing Machine is a Concept 2 Model D with PM5
The Racing chair did come with a racing wheel/pedal mount for my Logitech G920 Xbox One/PC wheel, though I don't have it set up right now
Besides the projector/receiver upgrade I hope to do next year, I also want to replace the carpet scraps with properly sized carpet that's a deep red to match the doors. The current carpet piece under the beanbags helps to also serve as a natural backup to the Rift's guardian system. And, since this is a basement, and I don't want to have to trust my sump pump 100% even with a battery backup, I'll probably not do wall-to-wall carpet.

I can finally rest and enjoy it! Feel free to ask me about it or comment, I hope you like it as much as I do!


----------



## hyperactiveme

Made some changes


































Equipment:
 Receiver: Onkyo 609 
Front l/c/r: rbh impression series
 Subwoofer: rbh i-12
Source: Xbox One x
Projector: Optoma HD131Xe
Screen:116" diy Universal grey


----------



## niccolo

Todd G. said:


> There are some incredible rooms in this thread--many jobs well done!
> 
> Photos below are of our humble space which still needs tweaking and some sound treatments here and there, but we fired it up Saturday night for the first time. We all enjoyed it and I think the experience surpassed everyone's expectations. It's a bit more multi-purpose, but my wife and I agree it will suit our needs better in the long run.



Do you know what gray that is? I'm mulling a very similar color scheme, though thinking about running crown moulding along three walls (except the screen wall) to make the room a bit less bat cave like for non-movie use.


----------



## Todd G.

niccolo said:


> Do you know what gray that is? I'm mulling a very similar color scheme, though thinking about running crown moulding along three walls (except the screen wall) to make the room a bit less bat cave like for non-movie use.


It's a Sherwin Williams color called Midnight--it's got a bit of purple in it as well. The "bat cave" is only 325 square feet, but it meets the goals I had for that space. The remaining 1300 square feet in the basement is much lighter (see photos).


----------



## Todd G.

yankiy said:


> Fantastic setup.


Thanks! We finally had some friends over. We put the whole space through its paces and it functioned as good as we hoped.


----------



## niccolo

Todd G. said:


> It's a Sherwin Williams color called Midnight--it's got a bit of purple in it as well. The "bat cave" is only 325 square feet, but it meets the goals I had for that space. The remaining 1300 square feet in the basement is much lighter (see photos).



Interesting. The hint of purple is a nice touch. It looks similarly dark to Peppercorn, a color I've been considered for my walls, but I was surprised how close to black it appeared when I put an actual sample up. Yours appears a lot lighter, I guess just because the room is brightly lit.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

I used Peppercorn for most of the walls in my theater. It's a great color IMHO when you don't want total black.


----------



## niccolo

MidnightWatcher said:


> I used Peppercorn for most of the walls in my theater. It's a great color IMHO when you don't want total black.



I checked out your pictures at the link. Any chance you might have more that show the Peppercorn walls with the lights on?


----------



## bossdog304

MidnightWatcher said:


> I used Peppercorn for most of the walls in my theater. It's a great color IMHO when you don't want total black.


+1 I used the same, love it.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

niccolo said:


> I checked out your pictures at the link. Any chance you might have more that show the Peppercorn walls with the lights on?


Here are a few. The pics don't do it justice, but the ceiling/soffits and walls left & right of the screen for about four feet are Rosco Velour Black and the rest of the walls (and the door) are SW Peppercorn.


----------



## niccolo

MidnightWatcher said:


> Here are a few. The pics don't do it justice, but the ceiling/soffits and walls left & right of the screen for about four feet are Rosco Velour Black and the rest of the walls (and the door) are SW Peppercorn.



Thanks, that's helpful! I want something that will look pretty black when the lights are off but not black when the lights are on, and this seems like a strong candidate.


----------



## HalfSpec

Wrapped up the Sugarberry Theater this month 








































































Lane


----------



## pkinneb

Very nice!


----------



## Naylia

Does the cabinet ventilate?


----------



## ereed

HalfSpec said:


> Wrapped up the Sugarberry Theater this month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lane



What seating is this? Looks very nice!


----------



## HalfSpec

Naylia said:


> Does the cabinet ventilate?



If you're asking about my theater's cabinet. Yes it does 




HalfSpec said:


> So let's talk about how I think the cooling is going to play out.
> 
> With all the doors shut on the rack area, there is only one exit (top vent fan) and controlled entry (gaps around the front doors). The idea being that the ventilation fan will draw air in through the front door gaps (cool hall-way air not connected to the theater), through the devices (most with their own active fans that aide this flow design), where it will bounce off the rear door and then up to the ventilation fan, where it gets spit out in my insulated attic. The attic doesn't have AC registers in it, but it stays ~ 10 degrees of the house temps and the entries don't use sealed doors, so I think I'll get some flow back to my upstairs return. I definitely don't think the attic is tight enough to cause a problem with the exhaust air coming out of the top of this rack space.
> The intended result is that the rack stays < 80° F without venting or drawing air from the theater (which would have had to draw through my AT screen).


 Basically the cabinet vents with a high CFM whisper quiet bathroom fan setup with a thermostat. It's been a year since I installed it and I've never seen the temp get above my setpoint + it's silent from inside the theater :grin:


More info here


Lane


----------



## HalfSpec

ereed said:


> What seating is this? Looks very nice!



Thank you! They are top grain leather Sonomas by SeatCraft that I bought from 4seating during a black friday sale a couple years back.
They have been fantastic! The blue gimmick lighting never gets used, but as far as comfort and style goes I've been very happy.


Lane


----------



## bubbrik

On this Christmas Day, I would like to wish you all a Merry Christmas and specially thank everyone that I’ve listed here who took the time to respond to my questions (sometimes stupid ones), sold me your gear, gave me direction, and helped me on my journey of building a HT room for the last year. 

I’ve also been inspired by all the detail builds that some of you and many others share on these forums.

Now to my build...it is not meant to inspire anyone as it broke many rules having to work around many constraints including a major one - lack of skills on my part. I’ve never done any handy work beyond changing a light bulb before this and the results reflect that well, especially with things like finishing drywall. There are still some little things to fix / improve - so, I’d say it’s 99% complete. In hindsight, there are a few things that I would do differently if and when there is a 2.0 but super happy for now. 

All that said, the most important people (wife + kids) love the space and have been enjoying it. It puts a smile on my face every time we watch a movie. 

Thank you! All the best for 2019!

(@rojo, @*-Jim-* , @*Bryce_H* , @*lovinthehd* , @*shadyJ* , @*zieglj01* , @*DynoDog* , @*Pogre* , @*highfigh* , @*HT Geek* , @*Spyderturbo007* , @*switchg3ar* , @*jchas41* , @*Silva741* , @*BIGmouthinDC* , @*Zorba922* , @*mpjmeyer* , @*xylem* , @*javeryh* , @*Mpoes12* , @*agarwalro* , @*Dave-T* , @*DaveClement* , @*subacabra* , @*Pugidogs* , @*Augmont* , @*MillerTimeISU* , @*nxs450* , @*kew* , @*JamesVG81* , @*Jk7.2* , @*jedi1982* , @*Ladeback* , @*Little Chris* , @*Mike Garrett* , @*wingm8* , @*Moebius* , @*bucknuts07* , @*d_c* , @*mtg90* , @*busybe* , @*Fazzz* , @*MississippiMan* , @*darrellh44* , @*impreza276* , @*hd0823* , @*jjackkrash* , *@Brazensol*, @*ScottAvery* , @*mtbdudex* , @*Erich H* , @*BrolicBeast* , @*Jonas2* , @*b curry* , @*madhuski* , @*DanOpii* , @*esappy* , @*jdsmoothie* , @*josh6113* @*khackshaw* , @*rms8* , @*rsh* , @*ack_bk* , @*corradizo* , @*AV_Integrated* )





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjackkrash

The room looks fantastic. Great work.


----------



## Jonas2

bubbrik said:


> On this Christmas Day, I would like to wish you all a Merry Christmas and specially thank everyone that I’ve listed here who took the time to respond to my questions (sometimes stupid ones), sold me your gear, gave me direction, and helped me on my journey of building a HT room for the last year.



And to you too brother! That theater is looking NICE! So glad you and the family are enjoying it.


----------



## hd0823

The room came out great I'm really liking the bar colors 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jedi1982

Fantastic man! Congrats  So the big question...what was the first movie shown in there??


----------



## zieglj01

Looks good -- continue to enjoy the adventure


----------



## khackshaw

Looks effing awesome!



bubbrik said:


> on this christmas day, i would like to wish you all a merry christmas and specially thank everyone that i’ve listed here who took the time to respond to my questions (sometimes stupid ones), sold me your gear, gave me direction, and helped me on my journey of building a ht room for the last year.
> 
> I’ve also been inspired by all the detail builds that some of you and many others share on these forums.
> 
> Now to my build...it is not meant to inspire anyone as it broke many rules having to work around many constraints including a major one - lack of skills on my part. I’ve never done any handy work beyond changing a light bulb before this and the results reflect that well, especially with things like finishing drywall. There are still some little things to fix / improve - so, i’d say it’s 99% complete. In hindsight, there are a few things that i would do differently if and when there is a 2.0 but super happy for now.
> 
> All that said, the most important people (wife + kids) love the space and have been enjoying it. It puts a smile on my face every time we watch a movie.
> 
> Thank you! All the best for 2019!
> 
> (@rojo, @*-jim-* , @*bryce_h* , @*lovinthehd* , @*shadyj* , @*zieglj01* , @*dynodog* , @*pogre* , @*highfigh* , @*ht geek* , @*spyderturbo007* , @*switchg3ar* , @*jchas41* , @*silva741* , @*bigmouthindc* , @*zorba922* , @*mpjmeyer* , @*xylem* , @*javeryh* , @*mpoes12* , @*agarwalro* , @*dave-t* , @*daveclement* , @*subacabra* , @*pugidogs* , @*augmont* , @*millertimeisu* , @*nxs450* , @*kew* , @*jamesvg81* , @*jk7.2* , @*jedi1982* , @*ladeback* , @*little chris* , @*mike garrett* , @*wingm8* , @*moebius* , @*bucknuts07* , @*d_c* , @*mtg90* , @*busybe* , @*fazzz* , @*mississippiman* , @*darrellh44* , @*impreza276* , @*hd0823* , @*jjackkrash* , *@brazensol*, @*scottavery* , @*mtbdudex* , @*erich h* , @*brolicbeast* , @*jonas2* , @*b curry* , @*madhuski* , @*danopii* , @*esappy* , @*jdsmoothie* , @*josh6113* @*khackshaw* , @*rms8* , @*rsh* , @*ack_bk* , @*corradizo* , @*av_integrated* )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


----------



## Jk7.2

Man, no pic of the ‘ol 1099’s behind the screen? Lol just kiddin. Room looks real good.


----------



## Ladeback

@bubbrik, glad to help looks awesome. Thank you for the kind words. I am starting work on mine again slowly and have going to do it in stages. First stage is to the built so it's in a more finished state, but can modified or upgraded easily. Hope to get some work done on mine over the holiday break.


----------



## impreza276

@bubbrik Congratulations on completing your theater, it looks amazing!! The details and color combination are slick! Thanks for the mention. This makes you a 2018 graduate!


----------



## brazensol

bubbrik said:


> On this Christmas Day, I would like to wish you all a Merry Christmas and specially thank everyone that I’ve listed here who took the time to respond to my questions (sometimes stupid ones), sold me your gear, gave me direction, and helped me on my journey of building a HT room for the last year.
> 
> I’ve also been inspired by all the detail builds that some of you and many others share on these forums.
> 
> Now to my build...it is not meant to inspire anyone as it broke many rules having to work around many constraints including a major one - lack of skills on my part. I’ve never done any handy work beyond changing a light bulb before this and the results reflect that well, especially with things like finishing drywall. There are still some little things to fix / improve - so, I’d say it’s 99% complete. In hindsight, there are a few things that I would do differently if and when there is a 2.0 but super happy for now.
> 
> All that said, the most important people (wife + kids) love the space and have been enjoying it. It puts a smile on my face every time we watch a movie.
> 
> Thank you! All the best for 2019!
> 
> (@rojo, @*-Jim-* , @*Bryce_H* , @*lovinthehd* , @*shadyJ* , @*zieglj01* , @*DynoDog* , @*Pogre* , @*highfigh* , @*HT Geek* , @*Spyderturbo007* , @*switchg3ar* , @*jchas41* , @*Silva741* , @*BIGmouthinDC* , @*Zorba922* , @*mpjmeyer* , @*xylem* , @*javeryh* , @*Mpoes12* , @*agarwalro* , @*Dave-T* , @*DaveClement* , @*subacabra* , @*Pugidogs* , @*Augmont* , @*MillerTimeISU* , @*nxs450* , @*kew* , @*JamesVG81* , @*Jk7.2* , @*jedi1982* , @*Ladeback* , @*Little Chris* , @*Mike Garrett* , @*wingm8* , @*Moebius* , @*bucknuts07* , @*d_c* , @*mtg90* , @*busybe* , @*Fazzz* , @*MississippiMan* , @*darrellh44* , @*impreza276* , @*hd0823* , @*jjackkrash* , *@Brazensol*, @*ScottAvery* , @*mtbdudex* , @*Erich H* , @*BrolicBeast* , @*Jonas2* , @*b curry* , @*madhuski* , @*DanOpii* , @*esappy* , @*jdsmoothie* , @*josh6113* @*khackshaw* , @*rms8* , @*rsh* , @*ack_bk* , @*corradizo* , @*AV_Integrated* )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your theater doesn't look broken to me!


----------



## HT Geek

bubbrik said:


> On this Christmas Day, I would like to wish you all a Merry Christmas and specially thank everyone that I’ve listed here who took the time to respond to my questions (sometimes stupid ones), sold me your gear, gave me direction, and helped me on my journey of building a HT room for the last year.
> 
> I’ve also been inspired by all the detail builds that some of you and many others share on these forums.




First, off Thank You, and Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you and yours! Also Happy New Year too you while I'm at it. 


Second, your theater looks great! I hope you patted yourself on the back already for accomplishing something 99% of people never will have the courage to attempt let alone complete.


And third, 





> .... I’d say it’s 99% complete. In hindsight, there are a few things that I would do differently if and when there is a 2.0 but super happy for now.



I hate to say this, but it's likely the vast majority of us feel the same way, no matter how complete our HTs are. There's always something that can be improved upon or just plain tinkered with.


----------



## MidnightWatcher

Improvements and tinkering are a perpetual habit for those of us with HT-OCD.


----------



## Ladeback

Improvements and tinkering also have to do with compromise when all the funds aren't there to do it the way you want or should. That's where I am at so I can at least get a more completed room to enjoy more what I have now and I hope I will be able to upgrade at a later date.


----------



## bubbrik

Appreciate all your comments. 

Our first full show was Mad Max Fury Road UHD and loved it - it continues to be my go-to disc for a demo.
@Jk7.2 love those speakers  - thanks for passing them on...
here is a shot of what’s behind the screen...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moebius

bubbrik said:


> On this Christmas Day, I would like to wish you all a Merry Christmas and specially thank everyone that I’ve listed here who took the time to respond to my questions (sometimes stupid ones), sold me your gear, gave me direction, and helped me on my journey of building a HT room for the last year.
> 
> I’ve also been inspired by all the detail builds that some of you and many others share on these forums.
> 
> Now to my build...it is not meant to inspire anyone as it broke many rules having to work around many constraints including a major one - lack of skills on my part. I’ve never done any handy work beyond changing a light bulb before this and the results reflect that well, especially with things like finishing drywall. There are still some little things to fix / improve - so, I’d say it’s 99% complete. In hindsight, there are a few things that I would do differently if and when there is a 2.0 but super happy for now.
> 
> All that said, the most important people (wife + kids) love the space and have been enjoying it. It puts a smile on my face every time we watch a movie.
> 
> Thank you! All the best for 2019!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks fantastic! Now tell me, where did you find those bar stools? I've been looking for something pretty much exactly like that.


----------



## Tireman1

*Completed Build*

BP2A8037.jpg


----------



## brazensol

Tireman1 said:


> BP2A8037.jpg


The blood red screen cover? is pretty cool!


----------



## gwthacker

Tireman1 said:


> BP2A8037.jpg




Have other pics of the room? Love the ceiling. In hindsight I wish I had done coffered ceilings with star ceiling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roger Dressler

bubbrik said:


> here is a shot of what’s behind the screen...


That looks like some serious movie sound fun back there. Just one question -- any reason not to raise the center speaker so the sound has the same apparent elevation as the L/R? Would be a free "upgrade".


----------



## nonstopdoc1

bubbrik said:


> Appreciate all your comments.
> 
> Our first full show was Mad Max Fury Road UHD and loved it - it continues to be my go-to disc for a demo.
> @Jk7.2 love those speakers  - thanks for passing them on...
> here is a shot of what’s behind the screen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What speakers are those? JBL? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hd0823

nonstopdoc1 said:


> What speakers are those? JBL?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Diysoundgroup 1099s

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbrik

@Moebius
Here are the bar stools. I bought them from Wayfair. For some reason, I couldn’t get them to open in Wayfair’s site.

http://neq.talkaroundtell.com/Kitch...vel-bar-stool-set-of-2-by-orren-ellis-110025-


@Roger Dressler
Thanks. Yes, I need to raise all three fronts to match ear level. Even the LRs are slightly below ear level. For now, I did angle the center channel up using a couple of door stops.


@nonstopdoc1
Those are 1099s from diysoundgroup courtesy of @Jk7.2

https://www.diysoundgroup.com/home-...-theater-series/impressives/elusive-1099.html

https://www.diysoundgroup.com/home-...heater-series/impressives/1099-flat-pack.html

https://www.diysoundgroup.com/home-...heater-series/impressives/1099-crossover.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrillcat

bubbrik said:


> Appreciate all your comments.
> 
> Our first full show was Mad Max Fury Road UHD and loved it - it continues to be my go-to disc for a demo.
> @Jk7.2 love those speakers  - thanks for passing them on...
> here is a shot of what’s behind the screen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Is there a reason you build a horizontal center channel instead of an exact match to the LRs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbrik

thrillcat said:


> Is there a reason you build a horizontal center channel instead of an exact match to the LRs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Nothing scientific  @Jk7.2 built them and I bought them from him. If I built them from scratch, I would’ve gone with all three verticals as they are all behind the screen.

They were finished so well that they deserve to be on display (below is a pic from his room).











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig Gordon

*My set up*

Make sure you watch till at least 1 min. Thats where the action happens!


----------



## hd0823

Craig Gordon said:


> Make sure you watch till at least 1 min. Thats where the action happens!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xD_eszip0E


That's really cool definitely the first I've seen that done. I've seen the projector done but not speakers 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sarumu4

Craig Gordon said:


> Make sure you watch till at least 1 min. Thats where the action happens!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xD_eszip0E


Wow ! Haven't seen anything like this before ! Very cool 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sillywilly

airliner said:


> Started a build thread 3years ago, and can’t find it anymore, anyway after a very long stop I almost completed the build
> I’ll post bere some pictures


Great theater! What couch/seats are those?


----------



## tarponater

Two car garage to home theater, or game room, or drive in, or whatever it is...8 month and $5000 (ish) later, she's finished. Very happy with the results. Those familiar with the Call of Duty Zombies video game and Avatar, The Last Airbender animated cartoon should get the room. The equipment is in my signature.


----------



## azz7686

Very nice and unique setup there, @tarponater


----------



## blazar

phenomenal build, good use of the subwoofer cabinet decor to make them vanish. the rear subs also have a cool shape to look less bulky. love it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfredent

tarponater said:


> Two car garage to home theater, or game room, or drive in, or whatever it is...8 month and $5000 (ish) later, she's finished. Very happy with the results. Those familiar with the Call of Duty Zombies video game and Avatar, The Last Airbender animated cartoon should get the room. The equipment is in my signature.


sexy lovy it


----------



## howiee

Rush85 said:


> My completed theater. May still do some acoustic treatments in the future.


That looks awesome mate! I've got a some questions, if that's cool, as it looks similar to something we're planning for a new build (21'*14.5', 13ft to screen). 

What are the dimensions?
What size screen did you go for?
It looks like a Seymour AT (XD material)? If so, any issues seeing the weave? If not, what did you go for? Happy with it?
How deep is the false wall?
How far are the rows from the screen?
Any tips/plans/drawings or anything you would mind sharing?

Sorry to be bombarding you with questions. This will be a first home cinema build (probably the last) and I'd like to get it right. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Rush85

Hey,

What are the dimensions?

25d x 14w x 9h ft for the room. 

What size screen did you go for?

12' width

It looks like a Seymour AT (XD material)? If so, any issues seeing the weave? If not, what did you go for? 

Seymour XD. I am using a JVC 570. Looks fantastic.

Happy with it?

Yes. So sad story, with a happy ending. I built the room myself over the course of 6 months. My wife and I had great jobs, no plans to move. Within a month of me finishing, my wife got an incredible job offer and we just moved into a newly constructed home. After telling our new builder about the theater room i built, he offered to have his men build me one at cost. I built it and fit out exactly the same as my previous one I liked it so much. 

How deep is the false wall?

32". Figure out what speakers you want and build it to fit them.

How far are the rows from the screen?

approx. 13'. The riser is 8' off the back wall. I have about 2.5' between the rows of seats and another 1.5' behind the seats to the wall.

Any tips/plans/drawings or anything you would mind sharing?

I have the notes I gave my builder for the new theater with the measurements and links to relevant soundproofingcompany guides if you're interested. I don't have any of the drawings or plans from my initial DIY build anymore. One thing I changed was making the equipment shelving have a rear access, that is a must in my opinion.



howiee said:


> That looks awesome mate! I've got a some questions, if that's cool, as it looks similar to something we're planning for a new build (21'*14.5', 13ft to screen).
> 
> What are the dimensions?
> What size screen did you go for?
> It looks like a Seymour AT (XD material)? If so, any issues seeing the weave? If not, what did you go for? Happy with it?
> How deep is the false wall?
> How far are the rows from the screen?
> Any tips/plans/drawings or anything you would mind sharing?
> 
> Sorry to be bombarding you with questions. This will be a first home cinema build (probably the last) and I'd like to get it right. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## howiee

Cheers for that, Rush. I'm glad it all worked out too - it must have sucked giving up the room so soon after finishing!

Similar dimensions to what we're planning then - although your room is 5ft longer which would really help with the second row. I might have to give that up, or end up shifting everything forward (I'd be worried about seeing the weave on the XD screen then and don't want to take the gain hit on UF). The current plan is to have just 18' for the false wall and have the subs visibile. Not perfect, but if it allows more seats then that's worth it I think.



Rush85 said:


> I have the notes I gave my builder for the new theater with the measurements and links to relevant soundproofingcompany guides if you're interested.


That'd be much appreciated!


----------



## Rush85

Could always do one row with some bean bags for the front. Guess it depends on how often you'll have guests and if there are kids involved.

We bought a nicer bean bag chair and we've used when we had more than 8 guests. With 2 rows it probably only sits like 7-8' off the screen and its on the floor but better than nothing! Kids don't care anyways.



howiee said:


> Cheers for that, Rush. I'm glad it all worked out too - it must have sucked giving up the room so soon after finishing!
> 
> Similar dimensions to what we're planning then - although your room is 5ft longer which would really help with the second row. I might have to give that up, or end up shifting everything forward (I'd be worried about seeing the weave on the XD screen then and don't want to take the gain hit on UF). The current plan is to have just 18' for the false wall and have the subs visibile. Not perfect, but if it allows more seats then that's worth it I think.
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be much appreciated!


----------



## howiee

Rush85 said:


> Could always do one row with some bean bags for the front. Guess it depends on how often you'll have guests and if there are kids involved.


That's one of the plans, but i'll trying my best to get the 8 seats in! We have people round for movies fairly often and I reckon that will only increase once we have a home cinema.

Cheers for the help.


----------



## jer181

jason4vu said:


> Awesome!


I always think, what people do for a living. That theater looks amazing and I bet the rest of the house is no different.


----------



## Mark the Red

Glad to have a small seat at this illustrious table and club finally!





















Amp rack room needs some work, but rack / equipment is solid:










The "man" behind the spandex curtain (best picture I have):


----------



## jjcook

Mark the Red said:


> Glad to have a small seat at this illustrious table and club finally!


Congrats on the great build (and well documented in your build thread too)! What are the final dimensions after treatments? And between the two columns where the sectional is? And the space between column and sofa on the entry/exit side?


----------



## hnkudr

Thanks for many building threads in the forum. My theater room was finally finished.

*Update:*
Added the build thread: https://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-dedicated-theater-design-construction/3071314-mkg-room.html


----------



## markb1234

Your theater looks fantastic! Fabric panels look perfect. Is that the latest version of Control 4?


----------



## hnkudr

markb1234 said:


> Your theater looks fantastic! Fabric panels look perfect. Is that the latest version of Control 4?


Yes, OS 3. It was released right on the day the contractor came in to install.


----------



## pkinneb

Very nice!! Is your ceiling fiber optic or painted?


----------



## jason4vu

hnkudr said:


> Thanks for many building threads in the forum. My theater room was finally finished.


Love this design!


----------



## hnkudr

pkinneb said:


> Very nice!! Is your ceiling fiber optic or painted?


It is fiber optic in fabric wrapped MDF.


----------



## pkinneb

hnkudr said:


> It is fiber optic in fabric wrapped MDF.


 looks great! I am still trying to decide which way to go.


----------



## hnkudr

pkinneb said:


> looks great! I am still trying to decide which way to go.


Non-reflective ceiling and fully light controlled are important to me.

Also, fabric covers my atmos speakers and make them invisible.


----------



## rengep

hnkudr said:


> Non-reflective ceiling and fully light controlled are important to me.
> 
> Also, fabric covers my atmos speakers and make them invisible.


SWEET! - that is a lovely design. Clean and simpe with everything hidden, my kind of home theater. Did you do a build thread?


----------



## Liquid$team

tarponater said:


> Two car garage to home theater, or game room, or drive in, or whatever it is...8 month and $5000 (ish) later, she's finished. Very happy with the results. Those familiar with the Call of Duty Zombies video game and Avatar, The Last Airbender animated cartoon should get the room. The equipment is in my signature.


Thats great! I love your decor and the picture of the car in your theater lol.


----------



## Liquid$team

About 2 years ago we were pet sitting for a neighbors cat. He decided to use my home theater room as a cat box. ruined 2 couches and obviously the carpet under each couch. I took a reciprocating saw to the couches and cut out the carpet underneath. Moved my speakers out of the room and that was it. Due to a pregnancy and birth of our 3rd child the basement home theater room was pushed to the side and sort of moth balled. 


This winter we had some time to get the room back in shape. After doing some research I realized my equipment was behind the times. Hadn't made an real changes since 2010. 

New gear is in my signature.

It went through many iterations over the 3 years spent building it starting with cheaper speakers and upgrading and upgrading and upgrading. This time I was determined to not go through the upgrade scenarios wasting a bunch of time and money (hint that hasn't "exactly" happened ).

Added a picture of the old carpet after couch removal and section of carpet cut out.


----------



## Ladeback

@hnkudr, very nice theater. Have you thought of making a build thread to show more photos, design and process to what you have now?


----------



## russdornisch

hnkudr said:


> Thanks for many building threads in the forum. My theater room was finally finished.


How do you like Control4? Theater is getting built as we speak and installer is using it for the control of the whole system, lights, and blinds in theater room.


----------



## Mocs123

@hnkudr

Are those panels on the wall and door acoustic panels made out of Owens Corning 703 (or similar) with a wood frame wrapped in acoustically transparent fabric?


----------



## brazensol

Liquid$team said:


> About 2 years ago we were pet sitting for a neighbors cat. He decided to use my home theater room as a cat box. ruined 2 couches and obviously the carpet under each couch. I took a reciprocating saw to the couches and cut out the carpet underneath. Moved my speakers out of the room and that was it. Due to a pregnancy and birth of our 3rd child the basement home theater room was pushed to the side and sort of moth balled.
> 
> 
> This winter we had some time to get the room back in shape. After doing some research I realized my equipment was behind the times. Hadn't made an real changes since 2010.
> 
> New gear is in my signature.
> 
> It went through many iterations over the 3 years spent building it starting with cheaper speakers and upgrading and upgrading and upgrading. This time I was determined to not go through the upgrade scenarios wasting a bunch of time and money (hint that hasn't "exactly" happened ).
> 
> Added a picture of the old carpet after couch removal and section of carpet cut out.


Curious - have the neighbors gotten a new cat to replace the dead one yet?


----------



## Liquid$team

Ha!!! Good one. The cat is gone.... and no replacement in the plans. Either way I'm done pet sitting for sure.


----------



## hnkudr

rengep said:


> SWEET! - that is a lovely design. Clean and simpe with everything hidden, my kind of home theater. Did you do a build thread?





Ladeback said:


> @hnkudr, very nice theater. Have you thought of making a build thread to show more photos, design and process to what you have now?


I will make a build thread shortly.



russdornisch said:


> How do you like Control4? Theater is getting built as we speak and installer is using it for the control of the whole system, lights, and blinds in theater room.


It is quite convenient and powerful. My installer also gave me an account so that I can adjust some settings using my own computer. The UI of the Composer Pro is not very intuitive though.


----------



## Th601

Mocs123 said:


> @hnkudr
> 
> 
> 
> Are those panels on the wall and door acoustic panels made out of Owens Corning 703 (or similar) with a wood frame wrapped in acoustically transparent fabric?




I could be wrong but it looks like he’s using fabricmate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hnkudr

Mocs123 said:


> @hnkudr
> 
> Are those panels on the wall and door acoustic panels made out of Owens Corning 703 (or similar) with a wood frame wrapped in acoustically transparent fabric?


Yes, GOM FR701 black for ceiling, soffit and columns, GOM anchorage for the gray panels. Insulation is Knauf ECOSE 2" and 4" for the screen wall and 1" in some areas of the side walls.


----------



## Danonano

tarponater said:


> Two car garage to home theater, or game room, or drive in, or whatever it is...8 month and $5000 (ish) later, she's finished. Very happy with the results. Those familiar with the Call of Duty Zombies video game and Avatar, The Last Airbender animated cartoon should get the room. The equipment is in my signature.



That's an inspiring room. I've got the same computer case, and I'm also dreaming of having a theater/computer setup like you've got with both the desk and comfortable chairs. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tarponater

Danonano said:


> That's an inspiring room. I've got the same computer case, and I'm also dreaming of having a theater/computer setup like you've got with both the desk and comfortable chairs. Thanks for posting.


I built that case out of plexi glass, similar to a design that Thermaltake sells. You will likely need to replace the GPU wire that comes with the kit. It causes the GPU to lock up. I tried the cheaper ones first, then had to dish out the money for the 3M wire. They run about $100+.


----------



## Epacy

gwthacker said:


> Here are couple pics of my theater. Redoing some things later this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you happen to know the model of that coffee table?


----------



## gwthacker

Epacy said:


> Do you happen to know the model of that coffee table?




Just shot you message for contact number of the home designer who can help. The furniture was for a home show our builder was in and we didn’t use a coffee table. I went with bean bags for little ones instead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sunburnwilly

Added a "65 LG OLED today


----------



## hd0823

Added the devastors to the rear of the room. The DVDs now need seat belts lol









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahuzz13

hd0823 said:


> Added the devastors to the rear of the room. The DVDs now need seat belts lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Can’t just tease them with the devastators show them the whole room 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hd0823

Mahuzz13 said:


> Can’t just tease them with the devastators show them the whole room
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure but I think I've posted it here before 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahuzz13

hd0823 said:


> I'm not sure but I think I've posted it here before
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




That’s okay I’m sure there are many who haven’t seen it, why not show off what people can do with a lean budget and all DIY. Your room is beautiful and the pictures don’t do it justice, in person it’s a whole other level. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hd0823

Ok heres a couple









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahuzz13

HT porn lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HT Geek

Very nice room. Also like the finishing work on the Devastators. Nice job.


----------



## ambesolman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delton05

*The Situation Room*

Hi all 










This is my cinema/studio, 95% finished. 

It's located in the basement of my home in Brisbane, Australia. 120" 16:9 screen. 

Speakers: Dynaudio BM6a (7) - Custom Dual 10" Sub (2) - Klipsch 8" ATMOS (4). Star Ceiling. Marantz 8802A. There are also a separate PA sysytem both sides of the screen for when the room is used as a music/recording/screening room.

I've posted various questions over my build on here over the time I've been building (3+yrs, by myself) and very much appreciate the help I've been given. Especially, BIG.

Time I started to show what we've got so, far... attached. The room in fully Room within Room with a Air-Lock entry bridge and Opposing Dual Door exit setup, (sand filled) Note: In the pic, the stage lights and wall lights are ON and illuminated blue by variable LED light strip over the curtains, so the screen wall alcove is not as black when these lights are off. 

In the pic, I am intending to make a small stage to hide the dual subs in front & under the screen, although when there is a loud pulse, those sub vent a powerful blasts of fast moving air over the people in the seating. I wasn't expecting that, but love it.

The front also has alcoves both sides of the screen, I can't fit in the frame.
I have taken photos throughout the build so do intend to post a build thread, when I can find time, just started a new business.


----------



## Frohlich

We just recently moved into a new home and building out my new theater space was a top priority. Just got it finished a couple of weeks ago.

Equipment:
Project: JVC NX7/RS2000 (4k/HDR)
Screen: Seymour 130 XD Acoustically Transparent
LCR Speaker: JBL M2
Atmos + Surrounds: JBL SCS 8
Pre/Pro: Marantz av8802A
Subwoofers: Deep Sea Sound Mariana 18s x2
Amplifier for JBL M2: Crown DCI 8/600N
Amplifier surrounds + Atmos: Crown XLS 1502 x 4
UHD Blu Ray: Panasonic 820
Game: XBOX one X
Chairs: Palliser Wills
Rack: Sanus (sits by HT room door in adjacent room)
Sound Panels: Vicoustic
Bass Traps: Acoustimatic


----------



## hd0823

Frohlich said:


> We just recently moved into a new home and building out my new theater space was a top priority. Just got it finished a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment:
> 
> Project: JVC NX7/RS2000 (4k/HDR)
> 
> Screen: Seymour 130 XD Acoustically Transparent
> 
> LCR Speaker: JBL M2
> 
> Atmos + Surrounds: JBL SCS 8
> 
> Pre/Pro: Marantz av8802A
> 
> Subwoofers: Deep Sea Sound Mariana 18s x2
> 
> Amplifier for JBL M2: Crown DCI 8/600N
> 
> Amplifier surrounds + Atmos: Crown XLS 1502 x 4
> 
> UHD Blu Ray: Panasonic 820
> 
> Game: XBOX one X
> 
> Chairs: Palliser Wills
> 
> Rack: Sanus (sits by HT room door in adjacent room)
> 
> Sound Panels: Vicoustic
> 
> Bass Traps: Acoustimatic


That's quite the equipment list very impressive and I'm sure sounds just as impressive.great job

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lizrussspike

*Frohlich*, great use of the space. I bet that is quite a viewing experience.


----------



## DavidK442

Frohlich said:


> We just recently moved into a new home and building out my new theater space was a top priority. Just got it finished a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Equipment:
> Project: JVC NX7/RS2000 (4k/HDR)
> Screen: Seymour 130 XD Acoustically Transparent
> LCR Speaker: JBL M2
> Atmos + Surrounds: JBL SCS 8
> Pre/Pro: Marantz av8802A
> Subwoofers: Deep Sea Sound Mariana 18s x2
> Amplifier for JBL M2: Crown DCI 8/600N
> Amplifier surrounds + Atmos: Crown XLS 1502 x 4
> UHD Blu Ray: Panasonic 820
> Game: XBOX one X
> Chairs: Palliser Wills
> Rack: Sanus (sits by HT room door in adjacent room)
> Sound Panels: Vicoustic
> Bass Traps: Acoustimatic


The culmination of years of experience (and a light sprinkling of cash). This is how you do home theater boys and girls. Wow!


----------



## dwander

Finished it last week. Lot of regrets of things I should have done different, but overall I am happy with it.


----------



## DavidK442

dwander said:


> Finished it last week. Lot of regrets of things I should have done different, but overall I am happy with it.


Looks good to me. Often the things we wish we had done have little real impact on the actual theater experience and are soon forgotten...or continue to eat away, driving build 2.0. 
Enjoy what you have accomplished.


----------



## dwander

DavidK442 said:


> dwander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finished it last week. Lot of regrets of things I should have done different, but overall I am happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good to me. Often the things we wish we had done have little real impact on the actual theater experience and are soon forgotten...or continue to eat away, driving build 2.0. /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> Enjoy what you have accomplished.
Click to expand...

Thanks! And yes you are 100% correct about those regrets.


----------



## lizrussspike

Nice space @*dwander*. I also use some black curtains in my set up. Compromises are made with the wife, but something we both can live with.


----------



## xpl0sive

Hello All,

Just wanted to share my completed theater room that was finished a year ago. It's a fairly small and modest room (12.5ft x 12.5ft), nowhere near as big and fancy as some of the rooms here but I made the most of the small space I had and I'm pretty happy with it


----------



## MidnightWatcher

Tell us where we can purchase each of those awesome Alien, Terminator and Predator figurines!


----------



## xpl0sive

Haha, the statues are from Sideshow Collectibles 🙂

They are all sold out though. Some of them are quite old. eBay would be your best bet.


----------



## jaminkid

There's always something to add, delete, change, upgrade. This is my "complete"/work-forever-in-progress since Jan 2018. Is it ever really done guys? 

Room Size: 24’ x 13’ x 8’ (24' from behind screen; ~19" from front of screen)
Projector: Epson Pro Cinema 6030UB
Lens: Panamorph CineVista
Screen: Silver Ticket AT Screen 2.35:1, 138” 
LCR Speakers: 2x KEF Q900, KEF Q600C
Surround + Atmos: x6 Monoprice Caliber 8” In-Wall 3-way, x4 Monoprice 8” 2-way speakers
Subs: On the stage: Monolith M15, x2 SVS PB13-Ultra; On the riser: x2 Monolith M12, x2 BIC F12
TR/Shakers: x 4 ButtKicker BK-LFE
Pre/Pro: Marantz AV-7704
Amplifier: Emotiva XPA-5 Gen3, x3 Crown XLS-1002, x2 Crown XLS-1502
A/V Source: Oppo BDP-103D, Sony UBP-X800, Custom HTPC, XBOX 360 S
Stream: Amazon Fire TV, Synology DS916+
Seats: Larson 3-piece Power Leather Recliner, an old loveseat that needs to go, Big Joe bean-bag chair 
Rack: x2 Sanus CFR1615 stacked
Remote: Harmony Hub Smartphone Control
Airflow/Cooling: On rank: AC Affinity CLOUDPLATE T1, AC Affinity CLOUDPLATE T1-N; On Wall: AC Affinity AIRPLATE S9, AC Affinity AIRPLATE T9 
Other: Darbee Vision DVP-5000, Samsung 6 Series 50” TV, Kuman 7 Inch HD Display mounted on rack, Monster Power HDP 2500, Furman M-8X2, custom wall & ceiling panels


----------



## Da1las

Very nice! Which theater seats are those. They might work perfect for a 13.5 × 16 foot theater I'm planning. I was going to go with 3 across but would rather 4. Thanks.




xpl0sive said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just wanted to share my completed theater room that was finished a year ago. It's a fairly small and modest room (12.5ft x 12.5ft), nowhere near as big and fancy as some of the rooms here but I made the most of the small space I had and I'm pretty happy with it /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## xpl0sive

Da1las said:


> Very nice! Which theater seats are those. They might work perfect for a 13.5 × 16 foot theater I'm planning. I was going to go with 3 across but would rather 4. Thanks.


Thanks man, they are actually an Australian brand so probably won't be of any use to you, but either way they can be found here:

https://www.lifestylestore.com.au/e...ma-seats-leather-finish-electric-recline.html


----------



## wilfredent

xpl0sive said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just wanted to share my completed theater room that was finished a year ago. It's a fairly small and modest room (12.5ft x 12.5ft), nowhere near as big and fancy as some of the rooms here but I made the most of the small space I had and I'm pretty happy with it




men this is stupid sexy


----------



## skylarlove1999

xpl0sive said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my completed theater room that was finished a year ago. It's a fairly small and modest room (12.5ft x 12.5ft), nowhere near as big and fancy as some of the rooms here but I made the most of the small space I had and I'm pretty happy with it


AWESOME theater!!!! Thanks for sharing. Great colors and great finishes you chose.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Luddy111dog

Very neat, tidy & affective.

Good job xpl0sive


----------



## xpl0sive

wilfredent said:


> men this is stupid sexy





skylarlove1999 said:


> AWESOME theater!!!! Thanks for sharing. Great colors and great finishes you chose.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk





Luddy111dog said:


> Very neat, tidy & affective.
> 
> Good job xpl0sive


Thanks guys!


----------



## wilfredent

xpl0sive said:


> Thanks guys!


buddy why u did not installed surround sparkers , u did the surround's back , but no surround's


----------



## skylarlove1999

jaminkid said:


> There's always something to add, delete, change, upgrade. This is my "complete"/work-forever-in-progress since Jan 2018. Is it ever really done guys?
> 
> 
> 
> Room Size: 24’ x 13’ x 8’ (24' from behind screen; ~19" from front of screen)
> 
> Projector: Epson Pro Cinema 6030UB
> 
> Lens: Panamorph CineVista
> 
> Screen: Silver Ticket AT Screen 2.35:1, 138”
> 
> LCR Speakers: 2x KEF Q900, KEF Q600C
> 
> Surround + Atmos: x6 Monoprice Caliber 8” In-Wall 3-way, x4 Monoprice 8” 2-way speakers
> 
> Subs: On the stage: Monolith M15, x2 SVS PB13-Ultra; On the riser: x2 Monolith M12, x2 BIC F12
> 
> TR/Shakers: x 4 ButtKicker BK-LFE
> 
> Pre/Pro: Marantz AV-7704
> 
> Amplifier: Emotiva XPA-5 Gen3, x3 Crown XLS-1002, x2 Crown XLS-1502
> 
> A/V Source: Oppo BDP-103D, Sony UBP-X800, Custom HTPC, XBOX 360 S
> 
> Stream: Amazon Fire TV, Synology DS916+
> 
> Seats: Larson 3-piece Power Leather Recliner, an old loveseat that needs to go, Big Joe bean-bag chair
> 
> Rack: x2 Sanus CFR1615 stacked
> 
> Remote: Harmony Hub Smartphone Control
> 
> Airflow/Cooling: On rank: AC Affinity CLOUDPLATE T1, AC Affinity CLOUDPLATE T1-N; On Wall: AC Affinity AIRPLATE S9, AC Affinity AIRPLATE T9
> 
> Other: Darbee Vision DVP-5000, Samsung 6 Series 50” TV, Kuman 7 Inch HD Display mounted on rack, Monster Power HDP 2500, Furman M-8X2, custom wall & ceiling panels


Are those Next Level Acoustic speakers? If so how do you like their performance?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaminkid

skylarlove1999 said:


> Are those Next Level Acoustic speakers? If so how do you like their performance?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


No skylarlove1999. They aren't. Surrounds and atmos are from monoprice.


----------



## skylarlove1999

jaminkid said:


> No skylarlove1999. They aren't. Surrounds and atmos are from monoprice.


They look very nice how do they sound

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## m0j0

Ok guys, here's my low budget (under 15k) HT setup in a 12'4" wide x 13' 2" deep x 12' tall space:


----------



## skylarlove1999

@m0j0 thanks for all the pictures. Love your theme. Love those doors at the entrance and the concessions. Love Darth at the back of the theater. Amazing theater. What are you hiding in that hush box? I assume it exhausts into your AV closet directly behind the theater and you have some way of venting cold air in as well to the box.

Love all the velvet. My theater is the same way. Velvet curtains on the sides as far as the eye can see.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## m0j0

skylarlove1999 said:


> @*m0j0* thanks for all the pictures. Love your theme. Love those doors at the entrance and the concessions. Love Darth at the back of the theater. Amazing theater. What are you hiding in that hush box? I assume it exhausts into your AV closet directly behind the theater and you have some way of venting cold air in as well to the box.
> 
> Love all the velvet. My theater is the same way. Velvet curtains on the sides as far as the eye can see.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk



Thanks! I have a Sony VPL-VW695ES in the hush box with 3 fans on top, two in the back to exhaust hot air from the projector fans and one in the front for intake. I built some heat exhaust pipes if you will to carry the exhaust from the front of the projector to the back of the hush box. Before I closed up the box, I bent the pipes up so that they meet up with the exhaust fans.


----------



## skylarlove1999

m0j0 said:


> Thanks! I have a Sony VPL-VW695ES in the hush box with 3 fans on top, two in the back to exhaust hot air from the projector fans and one in the front for intake. I built some heat exhaust pipes if you will to carry the exhaust from the front of the projector to the back of the hush box. Before I closed up the box, I bent the pipes up so that they meet up with the exhaust fans.


Cool nice design. Awesome theater. You can tell a lot of time, energy, thought and hard work went into your theater. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## chadsmith013

Delton05 said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my cinema/studio, 95% finished.
> 
> It's located in the basement of my home in Brisbane, Australia. 120" 16:9 screen.
> 
> Speakers: Dynaudio BM6a (7) - Custom Dual 10" Sub (2) - Klipsch 8" ATMOS (4). Star Ceiling. Marantz 8802A. There are also a separate PA sysytem both sides of the screen for when the room is used as a music/recording/screening room.
> 
> I've posted various questions over my build on here over the time I've been building (3+yrs, by myself) and very much appreciate the help I've been given. Especially, BIG.
> 
> Time I started to show what we've got so, far... attached. The room in fully Room within Room with a Air-Lock entry bridge and Opposing Dual Door exit setup, (sand filled) Note: In the pic, the stage lights and wall lights are ON and illuminated blue by variable LED light strip over the curtains, so the screen wall alcove is not as black when these lights are off.
> 
> In the pic, I am intending to make a small stage to hide the dual subs in front & under the screen, although when there is a loud pulse, those sub vent a powerful blasts of fast moving air over the people in the seating. I wasn't expecting that, but love it.
> 
> The front also has alcoves both sides of the screen, I can't fit in the frame.
> I have taken photos throughout the build so do intend to post a build thread, when I can find time, just started a new business.


very very sharp..looks like a super fun room...


----------



## m0j0

skylarlove1999 said:


> Cool nice design. Awesome theater. You can tell a lot of time, energy, thought and hard work went into your theater.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk



Yeah, it's been a journey but totally worth the effort! It's my hobby after all (though my wife suggests it's closer to an obsession). 


Here's what the room looked like 3 years ago when we bought the house:


----------



## skylarlove1999

m0j0 said:


> Yeah, it's been a journey but totally worth the effort! It's my hobby after all (though my wife suggests it's closer to an obsession).
> 
> 
> Here's what the room looked like 3 years ago when we bought the house:


Don't they all. LOL 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig Peer

m0j0 said:


> Yeah, it's been a journey but totally worth the effort! It's my hobby after all (though my wife suggests it's closer to an obsession).
> 
> 
> Here's what the room looked like 3 years ago when we bought the house:


Quite a transformation ! I love the theater entrance - a lot of work went into that. Looks great !


----------



## m0j0

Craig Peer said:


> Quite a transformation ! I love the theater entrance - a lot of work went into that. Looks great !



Thanks Craig!


----------



## Craig Peer

Here is the current state of my theater. I'll be adding additional acoustic room treatments from GIK over the next month or two.


----------



## m0j0

Craig Peer said:


> Here is the current state of my theater. I'll be adding additional acoustic room treatments from GIK over the next month or two.



Love the dual screens! One of these days, I'm going to try and fit in a 115" 2.39:1 electric tab tension screen over the top of my fixed frame 110" screen.


----------



## Craig Peer

m0j0 said:


> Love the dual screens! One of these days, I'm going to try and fit in a 115" 2.39:1 electric tab tension screen over the top of my fixed frame 110" screen.



It was less expensive to buy 2 screens than to buy one electric masking screen. And, I could then have a taller / larger 16:9 screen for 16:9 films. My collection consists of about 40 - 45% 16:9 films. Not counting any of the few TV series we watch - like Homeland.


----------



## Prof.

skylarlove1999 said:


> Cool nice design. Awesome theater. You can tell a lot of time, energy, thought and hard work went into your theater.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I love the name of the theatre in reference to "The Force"..The barn door entrance and the sign look great.!!
A very nice looking theatre overall..Well done.!


----------



## m0j0

Prof. said:


> I love the name of the theatre in reference to "The Force"..The barn door entrance and the sign look great.!!
> A very nice looking theatre overall..Well done.!


Thanks @prof!


----------



## m0j0

Made a few changes since posting last time. I moved the side surrounds forward and placed on stands, changed out the 110" 16x9 screen for a 115" 2.35:1 screen and took out the SVS sealed 12" (also rotated the Monolith 10's to run parallel to the wall with woofers facing toward corners). Also had the projector professionally calibrated by Chad B with amazing results! Really enjoying my theater!


----------



## csludwig2

Front end of my Home Theater. Wait, scratch that, more like a man cave.


----------



## skylarlove1999

csludwig2 said:


> Front end of my Home Theater. Wait, scratch that, more like a man cave.


Looks like a lot of vintage equipment on those shelves. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## nathan_h

Craig Peer said:


> Here is the current state of my theater. I'll be adding additional acoustic room treatments from GIK over the next month or two.


Does each screen retract or just one and the other stays fixed in place?


----------



## Craig Peer

nathan_h said:


> Does each screen retract or just one and the other stays fixed in place?




They are both electric. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig Peer

I painted and installed some GIK Gridfusor ceiling diffusers. It's improved the sound for sure. Dialog is cleaner. Next up - 10 more bass traps ( I have 7 installed so far ) !


----------



## skylarlove1999

Craig Peer said:


> I painted and installed some GIK Gridfusor ceiling diffusers. It's improved the sound for sure. Dialog is cleaner. Next up - 10 more bass traps ( I have 7 installed so far ) !


Nice!!! Thanks for sharing!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig Peer

skylarlove1999 said:


> Nice!!! Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I've reached the point in my theater where there isn't much to work on other than acoustic treatments and of all things - a new sectional sofa. Not sure what my wife will say regarding replacing the sofa. Time will tell !


----------



## DavidK442

Craig Peer said:


> I've reached the point in my theater where there isn't much to work on other than acoustic treatments and of all things - a new sectional sofa. Not sure what my wife will say regarding replacing the sofa. Time will tell !


A great position to be in if your hobby is enjoying the presentation. A great reason to sell the house and start again if your hobby is building theaters. 
I get the feeling you fall into the first group.


----------



## Craig Peer

DavidK442 said:


> A great position to be in if your hobby is enjoying the presentation. A great reason to sell the house and start again if your hobby is building theaters.
> I get the feeling you fall into the first group.


I fully hope to never move out of this house, except in a box. It has everything my wife and I want. I've slowly improved the theater over the last 10 years. Really, it's all about watching movies.


----------



## BIGmouthinDC

Craig Peer said:


> I fully hope to never move out of this house, except in a box.


 I've seen some sub-woofer designs that could easily be modified to serve as functional coffins.


----------



## skylarlove1999

BIGmouthinDC said:


> I've seen some sub-woofer designs that could easily be modified to serve as functional coffins.


I heard those subwoofers can really wake the dead.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig Peer

BIGmouthinDC said:


> I've seen some sub-woofer designs that could easily be modified to serve as functional coffins.


 Maybe I should stipulate in my will that my cremated ashes should be placed inside my RS4500 as a coffin ( or a 4K urn I suppose ).


----------



## hd0823

BIGmouthinDC said:


> I've seen some sub-woofer designs that could easily be modified to serve as functional coffins.


Lol yeah my submaximus v3s are bigger than a coffin. It wasnt fun trying to get them up the basement steps into the theater by the time we got them into position I was about dead lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OJ Bartley

csludwig2 said:


> Front end of my Home Theater. Wait, scratch that, more like a man cave.


Beautiful. I love this.


----------



## Rgb

csludwig2 said:


> Front end of my Home Theater. Wait, scratch that, more like a man cave.


Gear list for all the goodies in the pic?

I did a similar layout at the front of my dedicated basement HT, ie mix of current HT tech (Denon 4400, UB820, 4K Roku & Fire, etc) and recent & vintage 2ch gear- turntable(s), high end commercial grade HiFi VCR's (to play thrift find HiFi VHS concert/music vids), audiophile grade cassette decks, graphic EQ's (to tame less than optimally recorded tapes, don't like to use Dolby NR for record or playback), refurbed late 70's Pioneer 8 track decks, etc

Gear is all on the front stage, behind 8' wide electric screen when down, PSB T2 cherry finish towers to left & right of screen, PSB center underneath on stage

Screen up for 2ch music listening, using 55" TCL P series for control/feedback and DV viewing/pj backup, audiophile stack to left, vintage stack on right, current HT gear center under TCL


----------



## Rgb

BIGmouthinDC said:


> I've seen some sub-woofer designs that could easily be modified to serve as functional coffins.


Buried DEEEP in bass I assume


----------



## gerchy

csludwig2 said:


> Front end of my Home Theater. Wait, scratch that, more like a man cave.


Wow, glad to see another Sony ES fan, good job!
Right back at ya!


----------



## CCRoyalSenders

gerchy said:


> Wow, glad to see another Sony ES fan, good job!
> Right back at ya!


Wow love the look of this! Is there a full build thread?


----------



## gerchy

CCRoyalSenders said:


> Wow love the look of this! Is there a full build thread?


No, not yet. I'm currently doing a little upgrade and then I might open a new thread.
In the mean while you can take a peek here.


----------



## ippodrome

gerchy said:


> No, not yet. I'm currently doing a little upgrade and then I might open a new thread.
> 
> In the mean while you can take a peek here.




Beautiful!!! 
Can you turn off all the led in the gear or cover them? I guess they might be distracting otherwise....


----------



## gerchy

No, I'm enjoying the view - I wanted gear to be visible! 
It isn't distracting at all. When watching movies there are just 8 small green lights on the power amps and blue circle on AVR. Everything else is blank.


----------



## Peter Norin

Rgb said:


> Gear list for all the goodies in the pic?
> 
> I did a similar layout at the front of my dedicated basement HT, ie mix of current HT tech (Denon 4400, UB820, 4K Roku & Fire, etc) and recent & vintage 2ch gear- turntable(s), high end commercial grade HiFi VCR's (to play thrift find HiFi VHS concert/music vids), audiophile grade cassette decks, graphic EQ's (to tame less than optimally recorded tapes, don't like to use Dolby NR for record or playback), refurbed late 70's Pioneer 8 track decks, etc
> 
> Gear is all on the front stage, behind 8' wide electric screen when down, PSB T2 cherry finish towers to left & right of screen, PSB center underneath on stage
> 
> Screen up for 2ch music listening, using 55" TCL P series for control/feedback and DV viewing/pj backup, audiophile stack to left, vintage stack on right, current HT gear center under TCL


Wow! This is very good compilation.  A wood speaker is a good choice.


----------



## harrisu

Craig Peer said:


> I painted and installed some GIK Gridfusor ceiling diffusers. It's improved the sound for sure. Dialog is cleaner. Next up - 10 more bass traps ( I have 7 installed so far ) !


Have you seen before/after improvements in FR with these bass traps? I assume you are tackling 100-300Hz room modes with them?


----------



## Peter Norin

xpl0sive said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just wanted to share my completed theater room that was finished a year ago. It's a fairly small and modest room (12.5ft x 12.5ft), nowhere near as big and fancy as some of the rooms here but I made the most of the small space I had and I'm pretty happy with it


Wow. That is amazing. I like these figure as well.


----------



## Rgb

Craig Peer said:


> Here is the current state of my theater. I'll be adding additional acoustic room treatments from GIK over the next month or two.


I like the idea of multiple pulldown/electric screens to handle different aspect ratios and/or sizes and/or screen materials (ie gain, ALR, etc).

WIth low cost electrics (new or used/second hand) and motorized lenses (zoom, shift) with memories, very cost effective way to handle the ascpect issue vs motorized masking.


----------



## Craig Peer

Rgb said:


> I like the idea of multiple pulldown/electric screens to handle different aspect ratios and/or sizes and/or screen materials (ie gain, ALR, etc).
> 
> WIth low cost electrics (new or used/second hand) and motorized lenses (zoom, shift) with memories, very cost effective way to handle the ascpect issue vs motorized masking.


Even two new Stewart electric screens were less expensive than one with electric masking or the dual electric screen.


----------



## KCWolfPck

Here's mine. I finished a majority of it about 6 months ago. However, I recently added some movie posters, LEGO builds, and I kind of went crazy on some Star Wars replica helmets. Anyway.....I think I can call this project complete now.

Equipment List:

Speakers: (Dolby Atmos 5.2.4 System)
- Mains: Paradigm Reference Studio 100 v5
- Center: Paradigm Reference Studio CC-690 v5
- Surrounds: Paradigm Reference Studio 10 v5
- Atmos: Paradigm CI Pro P65-R (4) 
- Subwoofers: JL Audio Fathom F113 (2) 

Equipment:
- Power Management: PS Audio Power Director 4.7 
- Projector: Epson 5040ub 
- Screen: Seymour AV Center Stage 2.40:1 with Masking Side Panels for 16:9 (153.6"w x 64"h - 166" diagonal). 
- Receiver: Marantz SR7010 
- UHD Blu-Ray: Panasonic DP-UB820K 
- Blu-Ray/SACD: Oppo BDP-103 
- Gaming: XBox One X 
- Streaming: AppleTV 4K 
- Streaming: NVIDIA Shield TV 
- TV: TiVo Mini VOX 
- Plex Media Storage: WD MyCloud PR4100 32TB and WD MyCloud EX4100 24TB 

Room:
- Seating: Seatcraft Apex (My Choice two tone), Row of 5 Curved in Midnight Blue and Gray (Leather 7000) with built in SoundShakers. [[** Seating distance is 13']]
- Seatcraft Cuddleseat w/ ottoman and accessory stand with table.
- Acoustic Treatments:
From Acousitmac - 8 Corner Bass Traps (4'x2'x4"), 3 ceiling panels (4'x2'x2") 2 side wall panels (4'x2'x2"), and 3 front wall panels (4'2'x2") 
From GIK Acoustics - 4 Impression Series Acoustic Diffuser/Absorber Panels for rear wall (4'x2'x2") 
- Poker Table - Presidential Billiard Convertible Poker & Dining Table w/ 6 chairs.
- Carpet: Reel Home Theater Carpet (custom dimension of 14'6" x 13'3")
- Movie Poster Frames - SnapEZ 27x40 (x12)
- Star Wars Helmets - Assorted 1:1 scale replicas from eFX, Anovos, & Black Series.
- Paint:
The front wall/support pillars are Black Sapphire PPU15-19 (Behr Marquee Matte)
The remaining walls are Intellectual PPU18-19 (Behr Marquee Matte)
The ceiling is Space Black N460-7 (Behr Marquee Matte)


----------



## hd0823

Man I love the chairs.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## skylarlove1999

hd0823 said:


> Man I love the chairs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I love the whole theater that thing is beautiful

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## llang269

I’ve told you before but I’ll say it again wow I love your theater. Whee did you get you mounts for the surrounds? I have paradigm S2’s and I’m sure those would work with them.


----------



## KCWolfPck

llang269 said:


> I’ve told you before but I’ll say it again wow I love your theater. Whee did you get you mounts for the surrounds? I have paradigm S2’s and I’m sure those would work with them.


These are the speaker mounts I use:

Pinpoint Mounts AM40-Black Side Clamping Bookshelf Wall Mount for Speaker
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002UV03MW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_ZoEnEb5GGD24K


----------



## pdube

*Version 4 of my home theater*

Here is my theater completed. Hoping it's the last iteration cause it costs quite a lot (but so much fun).
After 20 years, I had a few iterations and this is now my version 4.


































































Everything in the theater is pretty much custom built by myself. It sits in my basement and light is controlled (read: it gets dark).
The only downside I can think of is that, if you have to be upstairs while the world explodes on screen downstairs, you will be shaken like crazy cause there was no soundproofing done and it would cost way too much at this point to try to do it. Other than that, I pride myself at having the best cinema in town, only after the best IMAX downtown Montreal. 

I have so many pictures, I will not embed them all here but if you're curious check below.

Sorry, my imgur posts are in french but I'm sure you'll get it:
- 1999; Version 1: Runco projector on 100" 4:3 screen. https://imgur.com/a/ePYrm8m
- 2008; Version 2: Panasonic HD projector on 120" 16:9 screen. Podium for second row and plush carpet. https://imgur.com/a/6fhyyhw
- 2012; Version 3: New speakers + automated curtains in front of screen. https://imgur.com/a/6fhyyhw
- Starting in 2018, up to now; Version 4: Sony 4K projector, Atmos setup (7.2.4) + new seats + counter as 3rd row. https://imgur.com/a/eBBn8e8

Everything automated with the press of a single button on the Harmony remote: curtains open, stores close, lights dim, theater starts.

Equipment List:
- Projector: Sony VPL-VW285ES
- Screen Silver Ticket 120" 16:9 gain=1.1
- TV receiver/DVR Illico Samsung GX-VD940CJ
- Preamp: Anthem AVM-60
- Amp Cinepro 3K6 (3,600W / 6 ch)
- Amp Cinepro 1K2 (600W / 2 ch)
- 2x amp ATL Audio CRX450 (~200W / 2 ch)
- BluRay Player Samsung UBD-M7500
- Apple TV 4K
- Front Speakers Klipsch RF-82 II
- Center Speaker Klipsch RC-64 II
- Paradigm Surround 3
- Rear Surrounds RSL C34E
- Atmos Speakers RSL C34E
- Subwoofer SVS PB13-Ultra (1000W)
- Subwoofer 2 Paradigm PS-1000 (250W)
- Line Conditioner/Surge Protector Panamax M5400-PM
- Remote Logitech Harmony Elite
- Lutron remotes (lights)
- Stores Lutron Caséta
- Seats Octane Azure LHR (1st row) + Mega HR (2nd row)

Enjoy!
Paul


----------



## hd0823

Man I like them seats also. My next seats will have diamond stitching 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NotShorty

pdube said:


> Here is my theater completed. Hoping it's the last iteration cause it costs quite a lot (but so much fun).
> 
> After 20 years, I had a few iterations and this is now my version 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything in the theater is pretty much custom built by myself. It sits in my basement and light is controlled (read: it gets dark).
> 
> The only downside I can think of is that, if you have to be upstairs while the world explodes on screen downstairs, you will be shaken like crazy cause there was no soundproofing done and it would cost way too much at this point to try to do it. Other than that, I pride myself at having the best cinema in town, only after the best IMAX downtown Montreal.
> 
> 
> 
> I have so many pictures, I will not embed them all here but if you're curious check below.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my imgur posts are in french but I'm sure you'll get it:
> 
> - 1999; Version 1: Runco projector on 100" 4:3 screen. https://imgur.com/a/ePYrm8m
> 
> - 2008; Version 2: Panasonic HD projector on 120" 16:9 screen. Podium for second row and plush carpet. https://imgur.com/a/6fhyyhw
> 
> - 2012; Version 3: New speakers + automated curtains in front of screen. https://imgur.com/a/6fhyyhw
> 
> - Starting in 2018, up to now; Version 4: Sony 4K projector, Atmos setup (7.2.4) + new seats + counter as 3rd row. https://imgur.com/a/eBBn8e8
> 
> 
> 
> Everything automated with the press of a single button on the Harmony remote: curtains open, stores close, lights dim, theater starts.
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment List:
> 
> - Projector: Sony VPL-VW285ES
> 
> - Screen Silver Ticket 120" 16:9 gain=1.1
> 
> - TV receiver/DVR Illico Samsung GX-VD940CJ
> 
> - Preamp: Anthem AVM-60
> 
> - Amp Cinepro 3K6 (3,600W / 6 ch)
> 
> - Amp Cinepro 1K2 (600W / 2 ch)
> 
> - 2x amp ATL Audio CRX450 (~200W / 2 ch)
> 
> - BluRay Player Samsung UBD-M7500
> 
> - Apple TV 4K
> 
> - Front Speakers Klipsch RF-82 II
> 
> - Center Speaker Klipsch RC-64 II
> 
> - Paradigm Surround 3
> 
> - Rear Surrounds RSL C34E
> 
> - Atmos Speakers RSL C34E
> 
> - Subwoofer SVS PB13-Ultra (1000W)
> 
> - Subwoofer 2 Paradigm PS-1000 (250W)
> 
> - Line Conditioner/Surge Protector Panamax M5400-PM
> 
> - Remote Logitech Harmony Elite
> 
> - Lutron remotes (lights)
> 
> - Stores Lutron Caséta
> 
> - Seats Octane Azure LHR (1st row) + Mega HR (2nd row)
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Paul


Looks great, man. What are the dimensions of the room? I think you're working with roughly the same amount of space I have.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nathan_h

And how did you make that table of photos?


----------



## pdube

NotShorty said:


> Looks great, man. What are the dimensions of the room? I think you're working with roughly the same amount of space I have.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Theater area is 12'8" wide, 8'8" high and 24' long. However the room is open at the back going 35' from the screen.


----------



## pdube

nathan_h said:


> And how did you make that table of photos?


A lot of work. The image itself took hours of work stitching carefully selected images in a huge Photoshop file then having it printed as a poster. The counter top was carved using a router to remove a few millimiters deep then expoxy resin was poured over it. If you do want to do it yourself make sure you apply a coat of spray laque on both sides of the poster. I ordered custom plexiglass to place in front of the LEDs. I also placed LEDs under the table to complete the ambience.


----------



## skylarlove1999

pdube said:


> A lot of work. The image itself took hours of work stitching carefully selected images in a huge Photoshop file then having it printed as a poster. The counter top was carved using a rooter to remove a few millimiters deep then expoxy resin was poured over it. If you do want to do it yourself make sure you apply a coat of spray laque on both sides of the poster. I ordered custom plexiglass to place in front of the LEDs. I also placed LEDs under the table to complete the ambience.


Thanks for sharing. Really cool project. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## nathan_h

Yowza, that's serious. Thanks for the description.


----------



## pdube

Tedd said:


> Who makes those seats?


Those are Octane seats.


----------



## ht guy

*The Screening Room*

We started shortly after I joined AVS 15 years ago.

While the thread is in this forum, the theater is not under construction, but finally done (as she says, "Sure! I've heard that before!")

The link is below.


________


----------



## Rgb

KCWolfPck said:


> These are the speaker mounts I use:
> 
> Pinpoint Mounts AM40-Black Side Clamping Bookshelf Wall Mount for Speaker
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002UV03MW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_ZoEnEb5GGD24K


Nice room.

Great decor with the helmet collection- I've done similar in the past, collecting helmets and masks from thrift stores, including nice "voice changer" and/or lighted units, both Star Wars and superhero items.

Where did you get the DTS X metal sign?

I found a similar Dolby Atmos metal printed sign on ebay, but not a matching DTS X sign.

Same for the film reel wall piece.


----------



## KCWolfPck

Rgb said:


> Nice room.
> 
> Where did you get the DTS X metal sign?
> 
> I found a similar Dolby Atmos metal printed sign on ebay, but not a matching DTS X sign.
> 
> Same for the film reel wall piece.


I got all of the metal signs from an eBay seller - charliea44. He makes custom request ones as well and ships them from England.

The film reel art I got from either Wayfair or Amazon.


----------



## Rgb

KCWolfPck said:


> I got all of the metal signs from an eBay seller - charliea44. He makes custom request ones as well and ships them from England.
> 
> The film reel art I got from either Wayfair or Amazon.


Yep, that's who I bought my Atmos sign from. I sent him a message asking for a DTS X sign, no response. I think the DTS IP goons got to him


----------



## wraunch

These are cell phone pics but I just upgraded most of my chairs thanks to Akan at HTMarket.com who was a pleasure to work with in it.


----------



## lizrussspike

Nice space @*wraunch*, really like the chairs as well.


----------



## wraunch

lizrussspike said:


> Nice space @*wraunch*, really like the chairs as well.


 thanks


----------



## gerchy

CCRoyalSenders said:


> Wow love the look of this! Is there a full build thread?


It is now. 
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-d...ction/3128532-vintage-es-theater-7-4-4-a.html


----------



## bluer101

I don’t know if I posted here before.


----------



## skylarlove1999

bluer101 said:


> I don’t know if I posted here before.


Nice thank you. Epson 5050?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bluer101

skylarlove1999 said:


> Nice thank you. Epson 5050?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


5040 bought over 3 years ago.


----------



## skylarlove1999

bluer101 said:


> 5040 bought over 3 years ago.


It is a beautiful theater!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## idratherbeflying

Really cool use of the room! I'm off to check out your build thread now...


----------



## jstrimel

Here's mine. Thanks @bluer101 for the open soffit design. It works awesome!


----------



## skylarlove1999

@jstrimel love the new shot of the bookcase door and the rack from an angle. That is my second favorite picture. I am sure your butt is hurting from all the movie watching. Which chairs did you order again? I forgot.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jstrimel

skylarlove1999 said:


> @jstrimel love the new shot of the bookcase door and the rack from an angle. That is my second favorite picture. I am sure your butt is hurting from all the movie watching. Which chairs did you order again? I forgot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks Skylar! Everyday brings new appreciation for this as the new normal switches from managing a mess, contractors, and details to just enjoying a beer and a movie. The space is so comfortable we are just in it all the time. Last night we didn't watch a movie but some mindless shows on Bravo like Below Deck and of course for the wife American Idol. 

We ordered custom Valencia chairs in suede and leather. Who knows when we will get them based on all this chaos in the world. I placed the order on Jan 2nd and the lead then was 10-16 weeks.


----------



## dwander

Posted a few months back, but tore it down and started over again from scratch. Main thing is getting rid of the curtains and building actual walls. but the whole room is pretty much a redo.


----------



## skylarlove1999

gwthacker said:


> Oh, and door to theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know I am late to the party but this door is ridiculously amazing!!! And the theater on the other side??!!! I would never leave. Never. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladeback

skylarlove1999 said:


> I know I am late to the party but this door is ridiculously amazing!!! And the theater on the other side??!!! I would never leave. Never.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I have thought of doing a pocket door at the back of my room, but not sure where he got this in that it ends up being flush when closed. Looks very cool.


----------



## skylarlove1999

Ladeback said:


> I have thought of doing a pocket door at the back of my room, but not sure where he got this in that it ends up being flush when closed. Looks very cool.


I know right. I think I read where it doesn't seal as well as he wants and the doors were too heavy for the mechanism so he was going to replace the assembly 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## A.T.M.

Ladeback said:


> ...but not sure where he got this in that it ends up being flush when closed...





skylarlove1999 said:


> I know right....


There is a company in Italy that specializes in these kind of doors= http://linvisibile.com/design_doors/concealed-sliding-door/#product-splash or https://www.sugatsune.com/product-c...ng-door-hardware/flush-sliding-door-hardware/ ...etc...$$$$, I haven't read yet where he got his though.

Aaron


----------



## gwthacker

skylarlove1999 said:


> I know I am late to the party but this door is ridiculously amazing!!! And the theater on the other side??!!! I would never leave. Never.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk




Thanks guys. Yeah- it sure looked cool at first. But the sliding mechanism couldn’t hold the weight of the sliding doors. Both are totally jammed stuck and have pulled fabric off. And it didn’t isolate sound even when working. I would not recommend. 

I’ve purchased professional sound control door and frame to replace- if the world ever gets back to normal. 

Well, I guess we got your wish. Looks like we aren’t leaving this place for weeks . Now it’s just a quarantine play room. Here’s a photo of the jammed door (with mommy’s quarantine survival juice sitting by it)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skylarlove1999

gwthacker said:


> Thanks guys. Yeah- it sure looked cool at first. But the sliding mechanism couldn’t hold the weight of the sliding doors. Both are totally jammed stuck and have pulled fabric off. And it didn’t isolate sound even when working. I would not recommend.
> 
> I’ve purchased professional sound control door and frame to replace- if the world ever gets back to normal.
> 
> Well, I guess we got your wish. Looks like we aren’t leaving this place for weeks . Now it’s just a quarantine play room. Here’s a photo of the jammed door (with mommy’s quarantine survival juice sitting by it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh no!!! Are you saying you cannot get into your theater?? At all? I would probably call 911 and tell them to bring the Jaws of Life. So sorry to hear this.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## gwthacker

skylarlove1999 said:


> Oh no!!! Are you saying you cannot get into your theater?? At all? I would probably call 911 and tell them to bring the Jaws of Life. So sorry to hear this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk




Ha ha fortunately doors are jammed open and not shut! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skylarlove1999

gwthacker said:


> Ha ha fortunately doors are jammed open and not shut!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Pheww!!!! From the picture I couldn't tell . I thought maybe you tried taking the rock face off to get the doors open and just a black underlayment was left.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MATTHEW PATIENT

gwthacker said:


> Ha ha fortunately doors are jammed open and not shut!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



lucky.

if it were me and they were jammed closed, there wouldnt be doors there....just reminents of what resembles a door


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwthacker

skylarlove1999 said:


> Pheww!!!! From the picture I couldn't tell . I thought maybe you tried taking the rock face off to get the doors open and just a black underlayment was left.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk




Funny you say that- because when doors started to malfunction there were a couple of close calls when doors were shut. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gwthacker

Btw updated pic of theater. Our quarantine playroom (and couch basically has become trampoline) 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dormie1360




----------



## A.T.M.

gwthacker said:


> .


Now that looks like my house (except without the cool theater around the toys)


dormie1360 said:


>


LOL

Aaron


----------



## yankiy

Here is my small theater room. It seats 6, has a full 11.2 Dolby Atmos setup. Using the JVC NX9 for the projection and Elunevision ALR screen.


----------



## WereWolf84

yankiy said:


> Here is my small theater room. It seats 6, has a full 11.2 Dolby Atmos setup. Using the JVC NX9 for the projection and Elunevision ALR screen.


Nice theater, do you have a build thread?


----------



## yankiy

WereWolf84 said:


> yankiy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my small theater room. It seats 6, has a full 11.2 Dolby Atmos setup. Using the JVC NX9 for the projection and Elunevision ALR screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice theater, do you have a build thread?
Click to expand...

I really wish that I did. It was a progression. I started the theater build almost 8 years ago. I used to have it facing the opposite direction as well. 

It’s essentially a black hole when all lights are off.


----------



## Claybe

Incredible setup! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## astroboyong

yankiy said:


> Here is my small theater room. It seats 6, has a full 11.2 Dolby Atmos setup. Using the JVC NX9 for the projection and Elunevision ALR screen.


Great Room!!

What is your room dimension and height? 

Thanks mate


----------



## yankiy

astroboyong said:


> Great Room!!
> 
> What is your room dimension and height?
> 
> Thanks mate


It's quite small compared to everything I have been seeing here... 

Length is about 20ft, width is 14ft by the screen and 11 feet by the seating area. Height is 6.7ft. 

The room is an L shape with a walkout to the backyard on the left of the screen.


----------



## rflores2323

Hello All

Got my theater setup finally the way I wanted. 

Build thread here. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...AxAB&usg=AOvVaw1YHiv0N6T1sBlQpF0bQx6z&ampcf=1































Flores Home Theater
Projector*Epson 2040* 13'6" from screen 
Projector mount*MV-PROJSP Universal Ceiling Mount w/ Extensio*n
seats5 theater seats and coach in front
kodi box*Nvidia Shield
*
Screen 135"*STR-169135-G Silver Ticket 4K Ultra HD Ready Cinema Format (6 Piece Fixed Frame) Projector Screen (16:9, 135", Grey Material)*

AV receiver*YAMAHARX-A2050 9.2-Ch x 140 Watts Networking A/V Receiver*
Power surge protector*Panamax 4300*
surround sound speakers 5.1*BIC Acoustech PL-980 5.1 Home Theater System- PL-200 NEW!!*
atmos speaker*Acoustec HT-8C (x4)*
Bass Shakers*4 Dayton Audio BST-1 Bass Shakers with SA230 Amp Bundle*











This site helped alot along the way. 


Thanks


Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## skylarlove1999

rflores2323 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Got my theater setup finally the way I wanted.
> 
> Build thread here. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...AxAB&usg=AOvVaw1YHiv0N6T1sBlQpF0bQx6z&ampcf=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flores Home Theater
> Projector*Epson 2040* 13'6" from screen
> Projector mount*MV-PROJSP Universal Ceiling Mount w/ Extensio*n
> seats5 theater seats and coach in front
> kodi box*Nvidia Shield
> *
> Screen 135"*STR-169135-G Silver Ticket 4K Ultra HD Ready Cinema Format (6 Piece Fixed Frame) Projector Screen (16:9, 135", Grey Material)*
> 
> AV receiver*YAMAHARX-A2050 9.2-Ch x 140 Watts Networking A/V Receiver*
> Power surge protector*Panamax 4300*
> surround sound speakers 5.1*BIC Acoustech PL-980 5.1 Home Theater System- PL-200 NEW!!*
> atmos speaker*Acoustec HT-8C (x4)*
> Bass Shakers*4 Dayton Audio BST-1 Bass Shakers with SA230 Amp Bundle*
> 
> https://youtu.be/jxMWxpTDo9U
> 
> https://youtu.be/-bL4ka9MKMI
> 
> This site helped alot along the way.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


Now that is a true theater with a concession stand and video games this is like a time machine taking me back to the good old days thank you so much for sharing!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## nathan_h

yankiy said:


> Here is my small theater room. It seats 6, has a full 11.2 Dolby Atmos setup. Using the JVC NX9 for the projection and Elunevision ALR screen.


Very cool. Why an ALR screen in a bat cave?


----------



## enovison

rflores2323 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Got my theater setup finally the way I wanted.
> 
> Build thread here. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...AxAB&usg=AOvVaw1YHiv0N6T1sBlQpF0bQx6z&ampcf=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flores Home Theater
> Projector*Epson 2040* 13'6" from screen
> Projector mount*MV-PROJSP Universal Ceiling Mount w/ Extensio*n
> seats5 theater seats and coach in front
> kodi box*Nvidia Shield
> *
> Screen 135"*STR-169135-G Silver Ticket 4K Ultra HD Ready Cinema Format (6 Piece Fixed Frame) Projector Screen (16:9, 135", Grey Material)*
> 
> AV receiver*YAMAHARX-A2050 9.2-Ch x 140 Watts Networking A/V Receiver*
> Power surge protector*Panamax 4300*
> surround sound speakers 5.1*BIC Acoustech PL-980 5.1 Home Theater System- PL-200 NEW!!*
> atmos speaker*Acoustec HT-8C (x4)*
> Bass Shakers*4 Dayton Audio BST-1 Bass Shakers with SA230 Amp Bundle*
> 
> https://youtu.be/jxMWxpTDo9U
> 
> https://youtu.be/-bL4ka9MKMI
> 
> This site helped alot along the way.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk




This is amazing! Can you tell us where you got the shelving unit in your candy bar and who made the backlit custom marquee ? Very nice

Just as a tip- if you set your movie lights as a group in the Alexa app and designate your theater Alexa to that group, all you’ll have to say is “lights on” instead of “movie lights on”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rflores2323

enovison said:


> This is amazing! Can you tell us where you got the shelving unit in your candy bar and who made the backlit custom marquee ? Very nice
> 
> Just as a tip- if you set your movie lights as a group in the Alexa app and designate your theater Alexa to that group, all you’ll have to say is “lights on” instead of “movie lights on”.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great tip. I will do that. 

So the shelving units are actually from an optometrist office. It's where they showcase eye glasses. Lol. I looked everywhere for a slim bookcase with some LED's and they were very expensive or had to custom make it. I started to think outside the box when I was walking in the mall and saw them. So started searching and found a guy that was closing his office and he had like 10 of them. I bought two for $75.00. They are quite heavy and didn't fit in the room as they were two tall. So I had to cut them down the middle to make them fit and then put them back together. They really look great and they are not deep at all so I have room to put my stools for the bar area.  



















Also take a look at the signs. Heroes vs villians


----------



## astroboyong

yankiy said:


> It's quite small compared to everything I have been seeing here...
> 
> Length is about 20ft, width is 14ft by the screen and 11 feet by the seating area. Height is 6.7ft.
> 
> The room is an L shape with a walkout to the backyard on the left of the screen.


Thanks for the reply.
I'm building a new house with HT in it.
Length 22.5ft (7m) x Width 14.7ft (4.5m). Im happy with this.

The only issue is the height, because its in the basement. The height is at 7.2ft (2.2m)
I was worried the height is not enough for a riser on the second row seating. 
But looking at your photos, it looks great at 6.7ft (2m).

Whats your screen size?


----------



## yankiy

nathan_h said:


> Very cool. Why an ALR screen in a bat cave?


We use it to watch sports and play video games as well. In these scenarios, the lights are somewhat on. The ALR takes care of that.


----------



## yankiy

astroboyong said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I'm building a new house with HT in it.
> Length 22.5ft (7m) x Width 14.7ft (4.5m). Im happy with this.
> 
> The only issue is the height, because its in the basement. The height is at 7.2ft (2.2m)
> I was worried the height is not enough for a riser on the second row seating.
> But looking at your photos, it looks great at 6.7ft (2m).
> 
> Whats your screen size?


Unfortunately, the projector is over the last row middle seat by about 5 inches. And anyone sitting in that chair can potentially swing their arms and hit the projector. Which is why Nobody is allowed in that chair except for me. when I have 6 people watching a movie. Otherwise, my first choice of seat is the front row middle. 

The screen is 135" 2.35:1


----------



## BobbyColtrane

rflores2323 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Got my theater setup finally the way I wanted.


Hey man, can you tell me the dimensions of the main viewing room? (Not the candy room/arcade)


----------



## lizrussspike

Outstanding @rflores2323, very impressive!


----------



## Theedj

jstrimel said:


> Here's mine. Thanks @bluer101 for the open soffit design. It works awesome!


That’s looks awesome and something new for me to consider. Do you have a build thread or the one to open soffit you were inspired by?


----------



## jstrimel

Theedj said:


> That’s looks awesome and something new for me to consider. Do you have a build thread or the one to open soffit you were inspired by?


Sure. See 2.0 in my sig. Good Luck!


----------



## skylarlove1999

jstrimel said:


> Sure. See 2.0 in my sig. Good Luck!


Did you Valencia theater seating arrive. Would love to see some pics

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MinHeadroom

Nice yaniky !


----------



## jstrimel

skylarlove1999 said:


> Did you Valencia theater seating arrive. Would love to see some pics
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


So yesterday in fact they called and said they would be shipping next week!! I hope to see them by end of the month. All the custom acoustic treatments for the HiFi room are in production with GIK Acoustics also. ETA is June 4th for those as well looking forward to a nice little update to the theater and Hifi.


----------



## ht guy

Here's a shot.










A link to the completed theater is below.


----------



## mike_dunham

What is the depth between your back wall and the projector screen wall where your speakers reside?



jstrimel said:


> Here's mine. Thanks @bluer101 for the open soffit design. It works awesome!


----------



## wpbpete

Hi everyone,
I'd like to share with you my finished room. I'm very happy with the results considering it's mostly built on compromises and cost cutting. Last August my daughter finally moved out and the room was all Mine. The very next morning, I set up all my old equipment and started enjoying. This spring I committed to a complete overhaul, must have 4k Atmos. So I upgraded the receiver, speakers, subwoofers, seating, projector and screen, yea everything lol. I chose to go with tan fabric with black trim on the walls and tbv around the screen, form follows function, the fabric walls do a great job with the acoustics and tbv creates a black hole for the screen. Together with acoustic panels on the side and back wall, Rockwool treated front wall and rear bass traps, the room sounds awesome imo. Thanks to everyone and avsforum for the great guidance  I still have some decorations to complete and of course upgradeitis still biting at me 

Video: Epson 5040ube, Silver Ticket 135" 16:9, (as of 9/22) Zidoo Z9X, Shield tube, FTV 4k, Kodi and MrMc
Audio: 7.4.4 Denon x3600h, Pioneer SC1522 in amp mode, and two old school amps for sub duty (Soundstream and ED1300) 
Behringer NX4-6000 for subs,
Subs: 3- dual JBL GX1200 w/ Slaps-m12, mini-Boss platform and Clark Synthesis Platinum 2nd row, HSU VTF15 v1, Klipsch RW-12d,
Speakers: 11- JBL 8330, 
Here are some pics


----------



## RoNNy379CH

here we are....

my mini 7.2.4 cinema room.


----------



## wilfredent

yankiy said:


> Here is my small theater room. It seats 6, has a full 11.2 Dolby Atmos setup. Using the JVC NX9 for the projection and Elunevision ALR screen.


beautifull setup


----------



## yankiy

wilfredent said:


> beautifull setup


Thank you. I'll be moving in the spring though so this will be someone else's room... But that means I get to build a new one...


----------



## M_kluch

15x20x8 room. 118” DIY screen, polk speakers, SVS subs and JVC 1080p projector. Onkyo 7.3 surround sound








8” riser


----------



## Yukichon

Not sure if I ever posted my ’completed’ theater here but anyways here you go. I’m selling my house so will be building my 4th in 14 years in 20221 














Th


----------



## nathan_h

Nice setup. Got some inwall speakers behind the screen? Got a build thread showing what you did? How big is the room? The ceiling tray is a classy touch. Every consider acoustic treatment?


----------



## bass addict

My small theater. 10.8x24x9. 9.8.4 lol. Building new home and really excited for new theater build. Much larger at 16x30x10.


----------



## citsur86

Updated 1-25-2021! After many years of planning I finally am just about done my dedicated home theater. Ok ok it’s not officially completed but I only have some acoustic panels to make and I’m done. Here are some photos!








































































































































Some photos of the door into the room and decorations:


----------



## danzilla31

Okay just saw this thread I'll jump in here's the pics


----------



## citsur86

danzilla31 said:


> Okay just saw this thread I'll jump in here's the pics


Very nice! And nice seat choice!


----------



## danzilla31

citsur86 said:


> Very nice! And nice seat choice!


Thanks! I really really wanted a low back theater chair but could not find any anywhere. So I went with what I have and haven't regretted it. Soooooo comfortable


----------



## hopefullguy

"wpbpete" really love the "red" theme, such a great olde world feel.

"citsur86" really a wonderful room.

so many ideas from everyone, just a really great forum overall. joining has made my year.


----------



## wilfredent

citsur86 said:


> After many years of planning I finally am just about done my dedicated home theater. Ok ok it’s not officially completed but I only have some acoustic panels to make and I’m done. Here are some photos!
> 
> View attachment 3066933
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066934
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066936
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066938
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066939


All i can say is beautiful wow wow nice setup bro


----------



## wpbpete

citsur86 said:


> After many years of planning I finally am just about done my dedicated home theater. Ok ok it’s not officially completed but I only have some acoustic panels to make and I’m done. Here are some photos!
> 
> View attachment 3066933
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066934
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066936
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066938
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066939


 Looks fantastic 👏 enjoy!


----------



## Ladeback

@citsur86, looking great. Do you have a build thread for your theater? What are the dimensions of the room?


----------



## citsur86

Ladeback said:


> @citsur86, looking great. Do you have a build thread for your theater? What are the dimensions of the room?


Thanks. I do - it is here: The Pine Barrens Build
The room is 14' 6" x 21' long. However I took 30" out of the length with the false-wall cavity.


----------



## tjgar

Renesis said:


> My favorite part of this forum is the build threads - but I always find it hard to figure out exactly what the "finished product" looked like. (Maybe that's because no one ever really has a "finished product"!)
> 
> 
> The "Show me your" threads are pretty good for this but for specific applications. So, I want to see *two or three photos of your finished theater!* Feel free to leave a brief description as well. The goal here is a to create a quick and easy gallery of completed theaters as a reference for both old and new members of the forum.
> 
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> 
> 108" laminate screen, Mitsubishi HC 1500. You may notice I'm not an audiophile or sound engineer. Regardless, I love the way it turned out.


In


----------



## tjgar

I agree with those who say it’s never a finished project. I keep changing and upgrading but it is always finished until then! I am attaching the current “finished version” pics. I recently repainted the columns and changed the lighting for the bar. Also adding som movie inspired props.
Still thinking what to do next😉


----------



## JGM

Is there a similar thread for media rooms / non-dedicated theaters?


----------



## citsur86

JGM said:


> Is there a similar thread for media rooms / non-dedicated theaters?


Feel free to post it here as far as I'm concerned! I had my previous Living Room Home Theater posted in here. Many of us like to see them all!


----------



## JGM

citsur86 said:


> Feel free to post it here as far as I'm concerned! I had my previous Living Room Home Theater posted in here. Many of us like to see them all!


I tried it here, but got no takers: Media Room Gallery 2021 - show us your completed media room 

Sometimes the dedicated HT guys and the "TV room" guys don't see eye to eye . . . 👀


----------



## citsur86

JGM said:


> I tried it here, but got no takers: Media Room Gallery 2021 - show us your completed media room
> 
> Sometimes the dedicated HT guys and the "TV room" guys don't see eye to eye . . . 👀


Oh wow I am surprised! 20 days and no response! I used to call my setup in my prior house a "Living Room Home Theater." I don't think this thread is always meant to be just for dedicated setups. There have been many who have posted media room type setups. If you haven't already posted yours here, feel free!


----------



## M0ltar

This has been an ongoing project since we moved into this new house approximately 2 months ago. Not finished with it yet, and don't think I ever will be, but I think I have reached a place where I'm happy to share.

Some things about the room, my thoughts about it, and why I went the way I did.

Ive always loved the Martin Logan sound, but had never been in a full Martin Logan theater, let alone a full electrostatic theater, so I decided that I would make one. Now I realize that the ceiling channels are not ES, but I had to make some compromises somewhere as mounting EFX to the ceiling was not going to pass the WAF. I was a bit nervous going all ES for the surrounds in this build as, if you don't know, ES are highly directional especially with smaller panels. The bigger the panel the larger the sweet spot. However, the ES as surrounds do phenomenally well in my opinion especially when running an 11 speaker bed layer. I do think if I ran less speakers it would be much easier to localize specific speakers, but with this high a number the directionality I think actually works as a benefit.

I previously had the ESL as my fronts in our old house in the living room and loved them, but decided to go big or go home for the new house with its dedicated theater. Found these 15A as a previous Martin Logan Axpona demo pair and pulled the trigger and I am so glad I did. They are fantastic. the imaging is incredible. The clarity is second to none. It simply sounds like the wall is the speaker and that is just with the 2 15A on in stereo. Couple these with the Illusion center and the front sound stage for movies is awe inspiring. The Illusion comes across as just that. Even though its on the floor it sounds like the audio is coming from center screen.

The ceiling speakers were a bit of a challenge. The area the theater is in has a large amount of HVAC in it so in ceiling speakers were a no go. I weighed several options, but ultimately settled on the 35XTi for its decent dispersion and its ability to mesh well with the electrostatics that would be everywhere else in the room. I knew I would have to drill into the housing of the 35XTi as they dont have mounting points and therefore probably never be able to resell them, but that was a necessary sacrifice. and I think it was worth it. We turned the center ceiling channels on its side to better utilize its dispersion to ensure that the majority of the main couch seating area would be covered as well.

The subs were an easy decision for me as i love me some bass. Originally I made the mistake of listening to a dealer and getting a pair of REL subs, but quite quickly realized that was a folly and corrected it. Originally I was going to lay these JTR subs on the floor below the screen. However, I came to realize, as the house completion neared, that I didn't think I was going to have enough room for the subs and the front sound stage. A buddy of mine gave me the idea to put them in the wall which is exactly what I did. The fronts of the JTR are the only thing exposed with the rest of the 300 pound body hiding in small cutouts just outside the main theater walls. Works great and freed up a ton of space.

Processors were a tough one for me. I had a Marantz 8805 before my current Storm, but always found my self wanting more - much more. In comes the Storm Audio ISP. When you go over 16 channels of audio your choices rapidly diminish. Really your only 2 strong options are Storm Audio and Trinnov. Storm Audio was significantly cheaper, and in my eyes gave me everything I wanted so that is the way I went. I have absolutely zero complaints about the Storm Audio ISP. It does everything and their customer service is some of the best I have experienced in any regard in my entire life. 

My amp selection may be a strange one for some, but it is what made the most sense to me. Before I bought everything for this room myself and a group of other AVS guys from KC all did a double blind AB comparison between several amps including the Benchmark AHB2. The AHB2 is the top amp on the ASR forums and is very highly regarded. We put this amp up againt several other contenders including the Behringer A800s which I am no using. Can you tell where this is going yet? None of us could tell the difference when listening. Therefore, I decided that if I can't hear the difference why spend the money on amps that won't impact my listening experience? So, I bought 12 of the Behringer amps. They have been fantastic and look awesome in the rack.

Lastly is the projector. Not much to say here aside from I wanted the best bang for the buck I could get and was told that since I love plasma and OLED that JVC was my only option due to black levels. Enter the NX7. End of discussion.

Overall is it a perfect room? No. No its not, but it is my room. I learned a lot of this process as it was mty first dedicated room and will be continuing to change things and update things as I go. Things coming are triple black velvet for the screen wall which gets here next week and corner 15" bass traps.


Hardware
Processor: Storm Audio ISP mk2
Amps: x12 Behringer A800 2 Channel 
Streamer: Nvidia Shield
Projector: JVC NX7
Screen: Silver Ticket 120" Diag

Speakers and Subs
Left and Right: 2x Martin Logan Renaissance 15A
Center: Martin Logan Illusion 34C
Surrounds: 6x Martin Logan EFX and 2x Martin Logan ESL
Atmos: 6x Martin Logan 35XTi
Height: Martin Logan 50XT
Subs: 2x JTR 4000ULF


----------



## Randy_J

You room looks great. What are your room dimensions and where did you get the sectional? I know my wife wants me to go that route, but I am tempted by theater chairs.

Randy


----------



## danzilla31

M0ltar said:


> This has been an ongoing project since we moved into this new house approximately 2 months ago. Not finished with it yet, and don't think I ever will be, but I think I have reached a place where I'm happy to share.
> 
> Some things about the room, my thoughts about it, and why I went the way I did.
> 
> Ive always loved the Martin Logan sound, but had never been in a full Martin Logan theater, let alone a full electrostatic theater, so I decided that I would make one. Now I realize that the ceiling channels are not ES, but I had to make some compromises somewhere as mounting EFX to the ceiling was not going to pass the WAF. I was a bit nervous going all ES for the surrounds in this build as, if you don't know, ES are highly directional especially with smaller panels. The bigger the panel the larger the sweet spot. However, the ES as surrounds do phenomenally well in my opinion especially when running an 11 speaker bed layer. I do think if I ran less speakers it would be much easier to localize specific speakers, but with this high a number the directionality I think actually works as a benefit.
> 
> I previously had the ESL as my fronts in our old house in the living room and loved them, but decided to go big or go home for the new house with its dedicated theater. Found these 15A as a previous Martin Logan Axpona demo pair and pulled the trigger and I am so glad I did. They are fantastic. the imaging is incredible. The clarity is second to none. It simply sounds like the wall is the speaker and that is just with the 2 15A on in stereo. Couple these with the Illusion center and the front sound stage for movies is awe inspiring. The Illusion comes across as just that. Even though its on the floor it sounds like the audio is coming from center screen.
> 
> The ceiling speakers were a bit of a challenge. The area the theater is in has a large amount of HVAC in it so in ceiling speakers were a no go. I weighed several options, but ultimately settled on the 35XTi for its decent dispersion and its ability to mesh well with the electrostatics that would be everywhere else in the room. I knew I would have to drill into the housing of the 35XTi as they dont have mounting points and therefore probably never be able to resell them, but that was a necessary sacrifice. and I think it was worth it. We turned the center ceiling channels on its side to better utilize its dispersion to ensure that the majority of the main couch seating area would be covered as well.
> 
> The subs were an easy decision for me as i love me some bass. Originally I made the mistake of listening to a dealer and getting a pair of REL subs, but quite quickly realized that was a folly and corrected it. Originally I was going to lay these JTR subs on the floor below the screen. However, I came to realize, as the house completion neared, that I didn't think I was going to have enough room for the subs and the front sound stage. A buddy of mine gave me the idea to put them in the wall which is exactly what I did. The fronts of the JTR are the only thing exposed with the rest of the 300 pound body hiding in small cutouts just outside the main theater walls. Works great and freed up a ton of space.
> 
> Processors were a tough one for me. I had a Marantz 8805 before my current Storm, but always found my self wanting more - much more. In comes the Storm Audio ISP. When you go over 16 channels of audio your choices rapidly diminish. Really your only 2 strong options are Storm Audio and Trinnov. Storm Audio was significantly cheaper, and in my eyes gave me everything I wanted so that is the way I went. I have absolutely zero complaints about the Storm Audio ISP. It does everything and their customer service is some of the best I have experienced in any regard in my entire life.
> 
> My amp selection may be a strange one for some, but it is what made the most sense to me. Before I bought everything for this room myself and a group of other AVS guys from KC all did a double blind AB comparison between several amps including the Benchmark AHB2. The AHB2 is the top amp on the ASR forums and is very highly regarded. We put this amp up againt several other contenders including the Behringer A800s which I am no using. Can you tell where this is going yet? None of us could tell the difference when listening. Therefore, I decided that if I can't hear the difference why spend the money on amps that won't impact my listening experience? So, I bought 12 of the Behringer amps. They have been fantastic and look awesome in the rack.
> 
> Lastly is the projector. Not much to say here aside from I wanted the best bang for the buck I could get and was told that since I love plasma and OLED that JVC was my only option due to black levels. Enter the NX7. End of discussion.
> 
> Overall is it a perfect room? No. No its not, but it is my room. I learned a lot of this process as it was mty first dedicated room and will be continuing to change things and update things as I go. Things coming are triple black velvet for the screen wall which gets here next week and corner 15" bass traps.
> 
> 
> Hardware
> Processor: Storm Audio ISP mk2
> Amps: x12 Behringer A800 2 Channel
> Streamer: Nvidia Shield
> Projector: JVC NX7
> Screen: Silver Ticket 120" Diag
> 
> Speakers and Subs
> Left and Right: 2x Martin Logan Renaissance 15A
> Center: Martin Logan Illusion 34C
> Surrounds: 6x Martin Logan EFX and 2x Martin Logan ESL
> Atmos: 6x Martin Logan 35XTi
> Height: Martin Logan 50XT
> Subs: 2x JTR 4000ULF
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083276
> 
> View attachment 3083277
> 
> View attachment 3083278
> View attachment 3083280
> View attachment 3083282


A dedicated home theater room full of a bed layer of electrostatics! Oh my sweet sweet Lord I think I have gazed upon a peice of heaven itself.


----------



## Craig Peer

Well, after doing a few upgrades, this will have to be my " completed theater " for a while !


----------



## M0ltar

danzilla31 said:


> A dedicated home theater room full of a bed layer of electrostatics! Oh my sweet sweet Lord I think I have gazed upon a peice of heaven itself.


It is like a piece of heaven to me. Still working on getting the room treated for them, but that’s a never ending process.


----------



## Sauwill

Here are some pics of my theater and Han Solo in Carbonite just outside of the theater.


----------



## citsur86

Craig Peer said:


> Well, after doing a few upgrades, this will have to be my " completed theater " for a while !
> View attachment 3083819
> View attachment 3083821
> View attachment 3083823
> View attachment 3083824
> View attachment 3083825


Looks great! So you have 2 screens? Assuming one is 2.35:1 and the other is 16:9?


----------



## citsur86

Sauwill said:


> Here are some pics of my theater and Han Solo in Carbonite just outside of the theater.


Where did you get the Han Solo in carbonite?!


----------



## Craig Peer

citsur86 said:


> Looks great! So you have 2 screens? Assuming one is 2.35:1 and the other is 16:9?


Correct. Click the link in my signature for more details.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wpbpete

Sauwill said:


> Here are some pics of my theater and Han Solo in Carbonite just outside of the theater.


Looks awesome! Did you make the panels? Where'd you get that JW?


----------



## wpbpete

Craig Peer said:


> Well, after doing a few upgrades, this will have to be my " completed theater " for a while !
> View attachment 3083819
> View attachment 3083821
> View attachment 3083823
> View attachment 3083824
> View attachment 3083825


Looks like a Reference room Craig 💯 Awesome!!!


----------



## Craig Peer

wpbpete said:


> Looks like a Reference room Craig 💯 Awesome!!!


I guess you could say it's my culmination of 17 years in this hobby, and certainly the best theater I could afford to build. I love it! Now I just need covid to go away so I can have movie nights for 6 or 7 friends again. I'm currently only having one carefully curated couple at a time over.


----------



## pkinneb

Craig Peer said:


> I guess you could say it's my culmination of 17 years in this hobby, and certainly the best theater I could afford to build. I love it! Now I just need covid to go away so I can have movie nights for 6 or 7 friends again. I'm currently only having one carefully curated couple at a time over.


Great theater!! I agree mine has been done coming up on a year and so far just our immediate family. It will be nice to be able to entertain again.


----------



## Sauwill

citsur86 said:


> Where did you get the Han Solo in carbonite?!


I actually made it. Got the blue prints from the dented helmet and made the box. Was then able to find the pieces and parts from different people on the dented helmet as well. Worked on it off and on for about 2 years.


----------



## Sauwill

wpbpete said:


> Looks awesome! Did you make the panels? Where'd you get that JW?


Bought the panels from someone on the dented helmet and then had a friend make the electronics for me. They are screen accurate with freeze and thaw modes. Sorry, whats JW?


----------



## citsur86

Sauwill said:


> I actually made it. Got the blue prints from the dented helmet and made the box. Was then able to find the pieces and parts from different people on the dented helmet as well. Worked on it off and on for about 2 years.


That is THE coolest DIY memorabilia I have ever seen! Amazing job man - I absolutely love it. I would ask if you can be commissioned to make them, but given that it took you 2 years, I'm guessing that's either a "No" or a "Yes, but it's gonna cost ya!"....and rightfully so. Man where is the jaw hanging on the floor emoji!


----------



## Sauwill

citsur86 said:


> That is THE coolest DIY memorabilia I have ever seen! Amazing job man - I absolutely love it. I would ask if you can be commissioned to make them, but given that it took you 2 years, I'm guessing that's either a "No" or a "Yes, but it's gonna cost ya!"....and rightfully so. Man where is the jaw hanging on the floor emoji!


Thank you so much!! It took a long time but I only worked on it here and there. I probably have around $2000 in pieces and parts that I bought from different people. Honestly it was not too hard to make. Just have to have some wood working skills and be patient trying to find the pieces and parts. The box took a while for it is not a a perfect rectangle. The top and sides are slightly flared out and it tapers inward slightly from top to bottom. Took a while to get it right. My main goal was screen accuracy. Thanks again for the compliment!


----------



## gwthacker

Some pics I took today from visiting home theater of @dormie1360. Love this theater. Constructed several years ago. 

Shawn Byrne design, @appelz calibration, Steve Kujala construction. Woodwork is stunning  

Ignore my bored teenage son 
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NotShorty

gwthacker said:


> Some pics I took today from visiting home theater of @dormie1360. Love this theater. Constructed several years ago.
> 
> Shawn Byrne design, @appelz calibration, Steve Kujala construction. Woodwork is stunning
> 
> Ignore my bored teenage son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow gorgeous. I don't see a build thread under his profile. Would love to know more about it, particularly the colors of the fabric panels and wood trim (I think my wife might actually like that since bat cave has been vetoed).


----------



## gwthacker

NotShorty said:


> Wow gorgeous. I don't see a build thread under his profile. Would love to know more about it, particularly the colors of the fabric panels and wood trim (I think my wife might actually like that since bat cave has been vetoed).











New Atmos theater going up!


Photos of Steve and crew putting up the isolation for a new Atmos theater in Kentucky. More to come as images become available.




www.avsforum.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NotShorty

gwthacker said:


> New Atmos theater going up!
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...source=app[/URL]"]New Atmos theater going up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ok thanks! Had trouble with the Tapatalk link at first. Here's the direct link for anyone else who might want it.








New Atmos theater going up!


Photos of Steve and crew putting up the isolation for a new Atmos theater in Kentucky. More to come as images become available.




www.avsforum.com





Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gwthacker

NotShorty said:


> Ok thanks! Had trouble with the Tapatalk link at first. Here's the direct link for anyone else who might want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Atmos theater going up!
> 
> 
> Photos of Steve and crew putting up the isolation for a new Atmos theater in Kentucky. More to come as images become available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.avsforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


@SierraMikeBravo did design if people have questions. It really is a beautiful theater. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dormie1360

NotShorty said:


> Wow gorgeous. I don't see a build thread under his profile. Would love to know more about it, particularly the colors of the fabric panels and wood trim (I think my wife might actually like that since bat cave has been vetoed).


Thanks!

Fabric I believe the color was Mulberry. The wood was Alder, don't remember the stain. The last picture gwthacker took is pretty close to what it looks like in person. The color is off in my build thread pictures. I just updated the equipment list on p.9 (fixed).....and hoping to add a 4k projector in the next couple of months.


----------



## thebland

JBL Synthesis 13.10.8
Adam Pelz, Dennis Erskine, Steve Kujala build.
1.5 years old.


----------



## DavidK442

Does a professional screening room still count as a home theatre if it is in your home? 
A beautiful, understated, high performance room regardless.


----------



## inspector

My SPARKSPLEX (sign made by my son 20 yrs. ago) built in 2010 taking the 3rd space for a car. Room is 12' x 17' x 9', equipment is in my sig. Loving every minute I spend in it with the wife.

The last pics are of my film room as I call it.


----------



## thebland

DavidK442 said:


> Does a professional screening room still count as a home theatre if it is in your home?
> A beautiful, understated, high performance room regardless.


Yes! Just a theater on steroids! Thanks!


----------



## gwthacker

thebland said:


> View attachment 3085669
> 
> View attachment 3085672
> 
> View attachment 3085673
> 
> JBL Synthesis 13.10.8
> Adam Pelz, Dennis Erskine, Steve Kujala build.
> 1.5 years old.


Jeff - I feel like you don’t have enough speakers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thebland

gwthacker said:


> Jeff - I feel like you don’t have enough speakers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


insanity. Been at this hobby too long... but boy what a sonic bubble?! Tenet, recently, was insanely good even though it was a 5.1 track. It’s really a treat to watch movies - the M2s are so clear, dynamic and articulate. Thanks!


----------



## Archaea

How are we defining “completed”? 
Done as in, never making any more changes? Nobody should be posting in this thread. Hehe.


----------



## Pretorian

Really amazing work from all of you.

Here is my finished (for now!!!!) Home Cinema.

I give ONE before pic:









And ”finished”:


















And a couple of demo videos:


----------



## Yukichon

nathan_h said:


> Nice setup. Got some inwall speakers behind the screen? Got a build thread showing what you did? How big is the room? The ceiling tray is a classy touch. Every consider acoustic treatment?


Yes I had a build thread. Will have to take a look for the link.
3 x 1099’s behind the screen 
I was going to use acoustic treatments but never got round to it. I will in the new home for sure!


----------



## AndrewJ2022

I have a dedicated theater that is 16x24x10. 126" screen, Dolby Atmos, riser, bass shakers, automation.

Build and more photos here: along1968's Home Theater Gallery - Home Theater (20 photos)
























Renesis said:


> My favorite part of this forum is the build threads - but I always find it hard to figure out exactly what the "finished product" looked like. (Maybe that's because no one ever really has a "finished product"!)
> 
> 
> The "Show me your" threads are pretty good for this but for specific applications. So, I want to see *two or three photos of your finished theater!* Feel free to leave a brief description as well. The goal here is a to create a quick and easy gallery of completed theaters as a reference for both old and new members of the forum.
> 
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> 
> 108" laminate screen, Mitsubishi HC 1500. You may notice I'm not an audiophile or sound engineer. Regardless, I love the way it turned out.


----------



## bartl007

Totally forgot about this thread and the inspiration it provides! Here's our recently completed project. Many more details in my signature: 150" 16:9 AT screen. Room is roughly 16' wide, 9' tall, 29' long (4' of that length is behind the screen).


----------



## wildbluesea

New house build


----------



## usc1995

wildbluesea said:


> New house build
> View attachment 3174044
> View attachment 3174045
> View attachment 3174046
> View attachment 3174047


Stunning! I’d love to get any details on how the lighting was done. Do you have a build thread or any other info?


----------



## wildbluesea

usc1995 said:


> Stunning! I’d love to get any details on how the lighting was done. Do you have a build thread or any other info?


Thanks. Lighting was designed by the architects. It's just LED strip lighting, in most cases, which they have used in many of the rooms, either pointing up or down. The house is smart wired using Philips Dynalite system, and controlled via a Control 4 system, so will work off remotes and ph




























phones.


----------



## scubasteve2365

I forgot to add my room to this thread when I finished it a few months back





































*Equipment List*

Video
*Projector: *Epson 5050UB
*Screen: *Seymour Centerstage XD - 137.5" (the 120" wide model in a 16:9 format)

Audio
*AVR: *Denon x3600h
*External Amplifier: *Emotiva BasX A500 - 5 channel amp that powers LCR LS RS
*Front LCR: *DIY Soundgroup HTM-12
*Side/Rear Surround: *DIY Soundgroup HT-10 - These reside within colums
*Atmos: *Micca Reference 8" - R-8C
*Subs Front: *Two 21" GSG BTS (Behind the Screen series based on a full Marty) loaded with LaVoce 21" drivers
*Subs Rear: *Two 18" Dayton UM18 in Denovo Sealed knockdown enclosures
*Sub Amps: *Two Behringer NX6000, each amp is in stereo, one driver per channel
*DSP: *MiniDSP HD - For Sub integration and timing

Sources
_*AppleTV 4k *_- For general streaming
_*Nvidia Shield* - For watching local UHD rips via Kodi
*Playstation 5 *_
*Xbox Series X
Gaming/HTPC* - i7-9700k, RTX3080

Misc
*Remote: *Logitech Elite -
*Lighting: *4" square LED lighting "pucks" off of Amazon. Govee LED strips in Soffit (leds strips are doubled up) and Riser step.
*Lighting Control: *Lutron Caseta, Martin Jerry running Tasmota Firmware, All controlled via Home Assistant and Alexa
*Seating*: HT Market Sheffields in the front. Rear are leftover manual Berklines from my previous theater
*Network: *Ubiquti Unifi USG, Unifi 24 Port Switch, Unifi AC APs


----------



## wxchaser

Looks stunning.


----------



## Black95tt

^One of the best DIY efforts on here. Love that room.


----------



## ERuiz




----------



## danzilla31

ERuiz said:


> View attachment 3175443
> View attachment 3175444
> View attachment 3175445
> View attachment 3175446
> View attachment 3175447
> View attachment 3175448
> View attachment 3175449
> View attachment 3175450
> View attachment 3175451
> 
> View attachment 3175452


Very nice looking setup. What a man cave! Lol


----------



## ERuiz

danzilla31 said:


> Very nice looking setup. What a man cave! Lol


Thanks! It surely was a lot of work but a ton of fun setting it up.


----------



## Rjloper9

ERuiz said:


> Thanks! It surely was a lot of work but a ton of fun setting it up.


As a Red Sox fan it pains me to compliment you, but that’s quite the set up! Very nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ERuiz

Rjloper9 said:


> As a Red Sox fan it pains me to compliment you, but that’s quite the set up! Very nice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL We can set aside the rivalry when it comes to our HT hobby! Thanks! 🍻


----------



## Rjloper9

ERuiz said:


> LOL We can set aside the rivalry when it comes to our HT hobby! Thanks!


We certainly can. Good luck with this final push to October. We both need it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaminkid

ERuiz said:


> View attachment 3175443
> View attachment 3175444
> View attachment 3175445
> View attachment 3175446
> View attachment 3175447
> View attachment 3175448
> View attachment 3175449
> View attachment 3175450
> View attachment 3175451
> 
> View attachment 3175452


My obscene jealousy of your setup knows no bounds. Well done!


----------



## Ladeback

Very nice setup. How did you manage to have such a large room with no columns or did you move some. I have not fully completed mine and have thought of making it all open concept like this, but the room would be around 17.41'x58.5'x8.67'. How large is your room?


----------



## ERuiz

jaminkid said:


> My obscene jealousy of your setup knows no bounds. Well done!


lol Thanks!


----------



## ERuiz

Ladeback said:


> Very nice setup. How did you manage to have such a large room with no columns or did you move some. I have not fully completed mine and have thought of making it all open concept like this, but the room would be around 17.41'x58.5'x8.67'. How large is your room?


Thanks! The room is 27' x 27' x 9'... This room was already built when we purchased the house. No columns at all.


----------



## alan_irish

I moved into my Self Build home 8 years ago and have had a temporary home cinema setup with old Samsung 7.1 AV and BenQ HD Projector but I recently did an upgrade which is near completion now.

I have installed a BenQ Tk700sti PJ and still old home made screen with cloth strected over timber frame and velvet surround. New AVR is Denon avr-x2700h with Q Acoustics 3050i 5.1 bundle and 2 extra Q3010i for the surround.

Room is 24ft x 12.5ft

Before photos:

























After photos:




































































I want to paint the white door the same colour as wall next and also maybe the skirting, thinking about painting ceiling same colour also? Also really want to get a hush box for the Projector.

Feedback and suggestions to improve and finish welcome.


----------



## nathan_h

alan_irish said:


> I moved into my Self Build home 8 years ago and have had a temporary home cinema setup with old Samsung 7.1 AV and BenQ HD Projector but I recently did an upgrade which is near completion now.
> 
> I have installed a BenQ Tk700sti PJ and still old home made screen with cloth strected over timber frame and velvet surround. New AVR is Denon avr-x2700h with Q Acoustics 3050i 5.1 bundle and 2 extra Q3010i for the surround.
> 
> Room is 24ft x 12.5ft
> 
> Before photos:
> View attachment 3219821
> 
> View attachment 3219822
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219823
> 
> After photos:
> View attachment 3219819
> 
> View attachment 3219818
> 
> View attachment 3219817
> 
> View attachment 3219816
> 
> View attachment 3219815
> 
> View attachment 3219814
> 
> View attachment 3219813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219812
> 
> 
> I want to paint the white door the same colour as wall next and also maybe the skirting, thinking about painting ceiling same colour also? Also really want to get a hush box for the Projector.
> 
> Feedback and suggestions to improve and finish welcome.


Looks great! I would suggest starting a thread to discuss your ideas about next steps but in general my thoughts would be:


1. Acoustic panels. A half dozen 4" thick fiberglass panels would likely improve the audio in the room. Two on the back wall and two on each side wall is where I would start.
2. Consider moving the side surround speakers back a meter or so, ideally they would be a little behind the from row couch, instead on in front of it.
3. If you can pull the center speaker out of that cubby hole, raise it up, and tilt it toward the listener ear height, that may be a nice cheap effective upgrade.
4. Consider painting the ceiling a shade darker than the walls. (Alternatively, and to get a bonus in the audio department, putting three or four acoustic panels on the ceiling, in a dark color, gives you both a visual and audio improvement to the room.)


----------



## marantz545

Cool space* @alan_irish *

How did you run the LED's above your crown moldings? I would be interested in seeing how you wired those. 
.


----------



## SCHNEEDOO

My second Home Theater project. 7.1.4 with shakers in the front row seats. Screen is 2.35:1 - 131"x54" Not yet fully complete, if there is such a thing. I still need to paint the rear door, build a hidden door to the equipment room, and find a rug for the front. I also have an area set aside for a planned lounge/bar area.


----------



## inspector

Wow, both of these HTs are awesome. Love to expand my screen but only room for a 120" max.


----------



## alan_irish

marantz545 said:


> Cool space* @alan_irish *
> 
> How did you run the LED's above your crown moldings? I would be interested in seeing how you wired those.
> .


I had left lighting power on both sides when building and then just used smart Govee LED lights and connected to power.


----------



## NotShorty

SCHNEEDOO said:


> My second Home Theater project. 7.1.4 with shakers in the front row seats. Screen is 2.35:1 - 131"x54" Not yet fully complete, if there is such a thing. I still need to paint the rear door, build a hidden door to the equipment room, and find a rug for the front. I also have an area set aside for a planned lounge/bar area.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220071
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220073
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220066


Do you have a build thread? Dimensions of the room? You can PM me if you'd rather not clutter up this thread. 

Looks like you have about as much space as me with your entrance in the same location and I'd also like to accommodate seating for 8 people. Great looking theater, and excellent taste in movies as well. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## argent65

My theater:


----------



## HTownTheater

argent65 said:


> My theater:
> ...


Really nice, Argent65. Haven't seen this idea/concept before. I like that the columns are open making I-beam steel !


----------



## mr266

That's really cool Agent65. Especially like the pillars and that door is out of this world great!


----------



## citsur86

argent65 said:


> My theater


Wow really nice! Love the unique look you did.


----------



## DedicatedHT

lights even have industrial guards


----------



## pias

Very cool !


----------



## argent65

Thanks everyone- it isn't for everyone, but I really like how it turned out.


----------



## mr266

I was going to say that it looks like a home theater "escape room", but then...who would want to escape from it? LOL


----------



## argent65

mr266 said:


> I was going to say that it looks like a home theater "escape room", but then...who would want to escape from it? LOL


It has been our escape room- we just escape to it not escape from it.


----------



## nathan_h

argent65 said:


> It has been our escape room- we just escape to it not escape from it.


Nice. So true. 

That's one of the wackiest builds I have seen lately. No disrepect. In fact, mad respect for a creative and consistent vision that is executed well. AND it appears you have accommodated appropriate acoustic treatment in the design as well. It's not my taste but I respect what you have achieved.


----------



## Ladeback

argent65 said:


> It has been our escape room- we just escape to it not escape from it.


Looks kind of like Steampunk theme. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## argent65

Bpape did the acoustical plan/ design for me... Years ago now- not sure if he still haunts these forums but he was great to work with.


----------



## DedicatedHT

I have to know if the bolts are real, are they just through the bottom plate and glued? FKN SICK


----------



## DedicatedHT

my pinky toe would find one every night tho lol


----------



## squared80

What a unique design. Well done!!


----------



## argent65

DedicatedHT said:


> I have to know if the bolts are real, are they just through the bottom plate and glued? FKN SICK


The bolts are not real. I made molds from a real one and then cast them using Durham's wood putty ( it took some trial and error to get the right water ratio). The washers are cut from a wood dowel. I finished them with a combination of rattle can colors- I felt like they needed a different finish from the beams because in real life they would be a different material and this corrode differently.


----------



## argent65

DedicatedHT said:


> my pinky toe would find one every night tho lol


Ha! I was super stressed about this very thought when we started using it... I would bash my foot and break them... Thankfully the walkway turned out very comfortable for us and we haven't had even a close call so far.


----------



## CycleGirl

Here is our theater as of right now. We just brought an extra recliner (in the front row, far right) because we are having a movie night tomorrow with some relatives! I'm hoping for a more permanent expanded seating solution this year by adding a love seat that actually matches. 

All the sound treatments are DIY except for the small square quadradic diffuser. I purchased those before we built the larger ones on the back wall.


----------



## HTDIYGUY

I made a video tour of my finished theater. It’s my “sit here and relax” place 

Home Theater Tour - Dolby Atmos 7.2.4


----------



## hopefullguy

HTDIYGUY... i hate you... really hate you.. seriously... haha love the room mate. we dont have basements here.


----------



## HTDIYGUY

hopefullguy said:


> HTDIYGUY... i hate you... really hate you.. seriously... haha love the room mate. we dont have basements here.


Thanks! 😉 I don’t blame you, I would hate me too! I just got incredibly lucky for everything to finally come together.


----------



## danzilla31

HTDIYGUY said:


> I made a video tour of my finished theater. It’s my “sit here and relax” place
> 
> Home Theater Tour - Dolby Atmos 7.2.4


Wow nice theater room! Congratulations!


----------



## tony123

HTDIYGUY said:


> Thanks! 😉 I don’t blame you, I would hate me too! I just got incredibly lucky for everything to finally come together.


I feel the same way. Don't know how I ended up with a room as nice as I have? Being blessed and chipping away at a larger goal over a lifetime.


----------



## hopefullguy

Tony...Tony...Tony. you are now on my list !

the thing is while i can never have those sort of completed rooms i can use some of the ideas that will work in my room with my themes. thats why no matter what sort of room people have they should never worry about any negative posts because there will always be something you have done that can help someone else. small or big it wont matter.

but Tony... over 1800 posts so far? come on mate call it a day haha


----------



## DavidK442

@HTDIYGUY I really enjoyed the video tour of your room. Nice clean setup and your enthusiasm is motivating. Thanks.


----------



## Mashie Saldana

No more upgrades planned for a while so I guess this HT can be considered completed for now.


----------



## nathan_h

Mashie Saldana said:


> this HT


What are the those acoustic panels? Link? DIY?


----------



## Mashie Saldana

nathan_h said:


> What are the those acoustic panels? Link? DIY?


The white ones are DIY, the red ones are from GIK.

Check the link in my signature to the build thread covering it all.


----------



## Oosto

I recently updated the front end of my HT. I'm now using a 16:9 AT screen (115') with Triad Onwall Bronze LCR speakers behind the screen. I really love how this turned out . The front end of the theater looks super clean and feels more spacious compared to my previous 'in room' speaker setup.


----------



## flyers10

Oosto said:


> I recently updated the front end of my HT. I'm now using a 16:9 AT screen (115') with Triad Onwall Bronze LCR speakers behind the screen. I really love how this turned out . The front end of the theater looks super clean and feels more spacious compared to my previous 'in room' speaker setup.


Nicely done. What's the room width?


----------



## Valencia Theater Seating




----------



## Oosto

flyers10 said:


> Nicely done. What's the room width?


Thanks. The room is 14’ L x 10’ W


----------



## flyers10

Oosto said:


> Thanks. The room is 14’ L x 10’ W


Nice. Making a 15' L x 10' W myself. What's your viewing distance?


----------



## Oosto

flyers10 said:


> Nice. Making a 15' L x 10' W myself. What's your viewing distance?


The screen is 8' from the front row of seats


----------



## edub90




----------



## raypjuarez

xpl0sive said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just wanted to share my completed theater room that was finished a year ago. It's a fairly small and modest room (12.5ft x 12.5ft), nowhere near as big and fancy as some of the rooms here but I made the most of the small space I had and I'm pretty happy with it


Hello. Awesome theater. Just wondering what your seating distance is to the screen and how big the screen is.


----------



## cricket9998

How it started








how it’s going
























100% diy including the 8’X4’ acoustic panels


----------



## flyers10

cricket9998 said:


> How it started
> 
> how it’s going
> 
> 100% diy including the 8’X4’ acoustic panels


Looks great. Did you make window plugs to block sound and light or just use blackout material to block light?


----------



## cricket9998

flyers10 said:


> Looks great. Did you make window plugs to block sound and light or just use blackout material to block light?


Thanks yeah I made my own “removable” (by the next owner 😂) plugs using MLV, safe n sound, and then screwed plywood into the frames so it’s flush with the wall, then another layer of plywood so the screen has a flat surface. Not as flat as I wanted because the contractors who built this room were not that great. Some walls are warped a lot but overall the screen is flat. In hindsight I wish I made custom fit layers of plywood with MLV in between. Would have been more mass, more deadening. But I was short on time and impatient. Still good enough to block all the light and much of the sound

also on the side facing the window I used white exterior paint on plywood to make it look like blinds. You can’t even tell the windows are covered from the outside which is important for curb appeal.


----------



## tarponater

Valencia Theater Seating said:


> View attachment 3309380
> View attachment 3309379
> 
> View attachment 3309381
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309374
> 
> View attachment 3309373
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309377
> 
> View attachment 3309375
> 
> View attachment 3309376


@Valencia Theater Seating , I actually built all the speakers and subs for that theater. There's also a great theater review on Youtube, Youthman Reviews.


----------



## inspector

Valencia Theater Seating said:


> View attachment 3309380
> View attachment 3309379
> 
> View attachment 3309381
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309374
> 
> View attachment 3309373
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309377
> 
> View attachment 3309375
> 
> View attachment 3309376


Holy ****...absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## GoCaboNow

Here is my 13 x 26 x 9 room. 14 years in and I still try to add something every year.


----------



## squared80

GoCaboNow said:


> Here is my 13 x 26 x 9 room. 14 years in and I still try to add something every year.
> View attachment 3350748
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350749
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350751


Awesome theater! Maybe you can retrofit an ATS in there.


----------



## DavidK442

GoCaboNow said:


> Here is my 13 x 26 x 9 room. 14 years in and I still try to add something every year.


A very striking colour combination. Classic theatre look. Love it.


----------



## GoCaboNow

DavidK442 said:


> A very striking colour combination. Classic theatre look. Love it.


Thank you. The red and black was the wife's requirement. That, and she did not want to see any speakers. 12 years later I was able to get the go ahead to show the front speakers. Something to change up the look.

My budget, all in, was $8k. I appreciate those of us on a "budget".


----------



## inspector

Beautiful, just beautiful!!!


----------



## Hello!

Valencia Theater Seating said:


> View attachment 3309380
> View attachment 3309379
> 
> View attachment 3309381
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309374
> 
> View attachment 3309373
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309377
> 
> View attachment 3309375
> 
> View attachment 3309376



Would look awesome with dark walls.Would help your panels blend in a bit more.


----------



## Hello!

GoCaboNow said:


> Here is my 13 x 26 x 9 room. 14 years in and I still try to add something every year.
> View attachment 3350748
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350749
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350751



I really like the warm feel of this. Dark colors are a must.


----------



## wpbpete

GoCaboNow said:


> Here is my 13 x 26 x 9 room. 14 years in and I still try to add something every year.
> View attachment 3350748
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350749
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350751


Awesome 🥰 Love it!
Tell me about your lighting, type, control etc... What LCRs are those?


----------



## GoCaboNow

wpbpete said:


> Awesome 🥰 Love it!
> Tell me about your lighting, type, control etc... What LCRs are those?


Thank you. LCR's are Wayne Parnham 4pi design that was somewhat popular at AVS a decade ago for DIY high sensitivity speakers. Wayne's focus was live music reproduction but the dynamics work great in a home theater. Later on I redid the boxes to add some mid bass modules. My ib subs are "tuned" to go low more than handle the mids.

This is a bang for the buck theater so the lighting is very simple and cheap.  I use Maestro IR switches to control the lights since they integrate well with my universal remote - and was available when I built the room a long time ago. 
Under the soffits is 4 and 2" cans. The ceiling is 3 led light generators to power over 1000 fiber optic cables in 3 separate panels to cover the ceiling. I use two different strip lighting around the ceiling. One that does colors for when I want to match a red, blue, green ceiling etc. And a separate white only strip light. The multi color units don't do a good white when compared to what comes out of the fiber optics units.

Enjoy!


----------

